#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-24
<bluedusk> 굳모닝부터 졸립네요
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<Seony> 드디어 솔라리스에서 afp 데몬 띄우는데 성공했습니다... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 솔라리스 서버를 맥 타임머신 서버로 고고씽~
<kenviajdf> hi
<kenviajdf> 안녕하세요
<kenviajdf> 님들아
<kenviajdf> 제
<kenviajdf> 우분투가 이상해요
<Seony> kenviajdf: 처음 오신 것 같은데, http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<kenviajdf> 아네
<kenviajdf> 잘 읽었습니다
<kenviajdf> 도움을 요청하려고 이렇게 왔습니다
<kenviajdf> 제우분투에
<kenviajdf> 그놈쉘을 깔았고요
<kenviajdf> 그놈쉘을 한동한 이용하다
<kenviajdf> 우분투
<kenviajdf> 를 들어가보니
<kenviajdf> 유니티환경이 다 사라져 있더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘 안읽으신 것 같은데요... 끊어치는 것을 자제해주세요.
<kenviajdf> 그리고 로그아웃하는 그 위에 창도 없고요
<kenviajdf> 제가
<kenviajdf> 올렸거든요 포럼에요
<kenviajdf> 근데 답변해주시는 분이 적어서 이렇게 직접 왔습니다
<kenviajdf> 도와주시면 감사하겠습니다
<Seony> 일단 초기화를 한 번 해보세요
<kenviajdf> 초기화는 어떻게하나요
<Seony> 긁어서 붙이세요.
<Seony> rm -rf ~/.gconf ~/.config ~/.nautilus ~/.gnome2 ~/.local
<kenviajdf> 아무런일도 일어나지 않습니다
<Seony> 리부팅하세요
<kenviajdf> 네 그럼 리부팅하고 오겠습니다
<kenviajdf> 아이디가 바뀔지몰라요
<kenviena> 안녕하세요
<kenviena> 방금 질문하고 재부팅한 사람입니다
<kenviena> 그런데요 어쩌죠 바탕화면그림만 바뀌고 그대로에요
<kenviena> 여전히 안보입니다
<Seony> 음... 초기화를 했는데도 안되면 저는 잘 모르겠네요. 우분투는 데스크탑으로는 안써서요...
<drake_x64> gnome3는 진규가 잘 아는데 그녀석 시험기간 -ㅅ-
<drake_x64> 아 걍 나갔네 -.-
<drake_x64> 오오오
<drake_x64> 소리가 안나서유
<drake_x64> 우연히 봤는디
<shinki> 실례합니다
<drake_x64> 헐
<shinki> 도와주실분 있으신가요?
<drake_x64> 왜 여기다 오줌을
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아.. 부탁이 있쌈..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 머시냐.. 일본 영화 있었지 않았삼 ? 그 머시냐... 개발자의 실상을 다룬...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 그거 파일좀 주삼.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> http://data.drake.kr
<drake_x64> 안에 있는디..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 파일이 필요 하삼.... 비됴 편집을 해야 함...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 일부 내용을 강의때 써야함... ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 읭
<drake_x64> http://data.drake.kr/files/attach/images/81/135/2823a41f3c0b3190a26f852539d7987f.flv
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 강의때 동영상 5분 보여주려고 함.. ㅋㅋ
<shinki> 저기 혹시 우분투 10.04LTS를 깔았는데 계정 로그인 후에 10초정도 있다가 무조건 운영체제가 먹통이 되는 현상은 뭐가 문제일까요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 사실 항쿡의 개발자의 현실을 보여주고 싶은데 그런 동영상이 없어서.. 니뽄꺼라도 보여 주려고 함..
<drake_x64> 음.. 10.04에서 다운이라..
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔... 콤뿌따의 문제 인듯...
<Ponics_Beginner> 나리라고 하면.. " 그런가~? " 로 대답 하여 드림...
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아니라고 하면.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 윈도우도 마찬가지인데
<drake_x64> 윈도우가 켜지다 말고 꺼져요 <- 이렇게 질문하면 나오는 대답 : 포맷하세요
<shinki> 두번 깔아봤는데 같은 현상이 나오더라구요.
<drake_x64> 리눅스가 켜지다 말고 꺼져요 <- 이렇게 질문하면 저는 이렇게 답변하지요 : 포맷하고 윈도우 설치하세요 -.-
<shinki> 확 윈도우마저 엎어버리고 전체포맷을 해볼까요?-_-;
<shinki> 옳은 답인거 같아요.
<drake_x64> 근데 굳이 써야겠다 하시면
<drake_x64> server나 alternative로 설치해보시고 에러메세지를 확인하시는게 좋지요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 내일 사무실에 나오는 거삼 ?
<drake_x64> 바쁜데..
<shinki> 예, 감사합니다.
<drake_x64> 29일 발표준비하느라고..
<drake_x64> 포토샵은 넷붘에선 힘들더라고요
<drake_x64> gimp는 더 느림 -.-
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 나도 바쁘삼... 강의 준비에... 이것저것... 아놔... 2개월동안 개같은 취급 받으면서 노예가 되어 보지 않으련? 에 모르고 싸인했심.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<imsu> drake_x64: 아이디가 계속 바뀌시네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 이건 64 비트? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 알았어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 돈 받잖아요
<imsu> 아 그렇다고 바꾸실 필요까진 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛.. 도네이션의 제왕 임수옹~! 이시다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어케 하면 저도 임수옹처럼... 여기저기서 주섬 주섬 할수 있을까효 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 도네이션이라니요 ㅋㅋ 전 기부 받는 사람인데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 능동태가 아닌 수동태입니다 캬캬
<ekvinen> 안녕하세요
<ekvinen> 질문이 있어 이렇게 글 올립니다
<ekvinen> 사용자 폴더에서
<ekvinen> 아니면 사용자 폴더에서 rm -r .config/compiz-1 rm -r .compiz-1
<ekvinen> 이거를 어떡하라는 말씀이죠?
<ekvinen> 사용자 폴더가 무엇을 말하는지 모르겠습니다
<drake_kr> alt+f2 -> xterm 입력 -> cd ~(요게 사용자폴더, /home/id 식) -> 하라는거 하시면 됨
<ekvinen> alt+f2 눌러도아무것도 안일어나는데요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 그럼 application -> 터미널요
<ekvinen> 터미널에서 뭐쳐요
<drake_kr> rm -r .config/compiz-1 rm -r .compiz-1 요거 치랬다면서용
<drake_kr> 사용자폴더는 id@ubuntu:~$ 요런식으로 나오면 사용자폴더
<ekvinen> 아무일도 안일어나는데;
<drake_kr> 네 아무것도 안 일어나는게 정상요
<ekvinen> 아니요
<ekvinen> 치라는거 쳤는데 아무일도 안일어나요
<drake_kr> 네 그러니까 치라는거 쳤는데 아무일도 안 일어나는게 정상이요
<ekvinen> 그다음엔 어떻게 해요
<drake_kr> 근데 rm 명령어는 어디서 보고 왔을거 아니에요?
<ekvinen> 아네
<ekvinen> 제가
<ekvinen> 올렸거든요
<ekvinen> 포럼에
<drake_kr> 뭐가 문제니까 설정을 지우라고 했겠죠
<ekvinen> 한번봐주세요
<drake_kr> 좌표 찍어주세요
<ekvinen> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=19489&p=94532#p94532
<drake_kr> 아우 unity건 gnome이건 잘 아는놈이 지금 시험기간이라 -.-
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 버전이 11.10인가요?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity 하세요
<drake_kr> -.-
<drake_kr> Seony: 규칙에 답변을 하면 빨리 대답좀 하라고 추가좀요 -_- 뭔가 답변을 했는데 아무런 대답이 없으면 기다리게 되니까요
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.. 감기 기운이 있나.. 기침이 나오냉... 흠흠...
<imsu> drake_kr: 수고하셨습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 훔
<imsu> drake_kr: 저거 패널 사라진거 복구해달라고 하는거 같은데 맞나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 워크래프트3 하시는분
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 맞음
<imsu> 패널 복구 명령 치면 되는거 아닌가?
<imsu> 예전에 댓글 달아놨는데
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=%ED%8C%A8%EB%84%90%EC%B4%88%EA%B8%B0%ED%99%94
<imsu> 옛날거라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 조금만 검색하면 나오는건데 그걸 굳이 두번 올리고 싶지 않으니까 RTFM이라고 지랄들을 했었지..
<imsu> drake_kr: 워3 하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ 예전에 조금 하다가 말았는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 테스트만 해볼라구
<imsu> 아하 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 저거 제가 올린거임 처음으로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오오
<imsu> 보니까 2010 년도2월이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시간 빠르다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<shinki> 휴
<shinki> 도와주실분 없나요 ㅠ
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 29일 공책들고 세미나 오세요
<shinki> 우분투 설치 후에 그놈으로 로그인하면 운영체제가 먹통이되고 그놈 안전모드로 로그인하니까 안멈추네요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 우분투는 공책에 깐거지요?
<imsu> 혹시 노트북?
<shinki> 그놈이 문제인거 같아요.
<shinki> 아니요 데스크탑이에요
<imsu> shinki: 노트북인가요?
<imsu> 아;;;;
<drake_kr> 그놈은 imsu?
<imsu> 예전에 엘지 엑스노트 쓸 때 그 문제가 생기긴 했었는데 ;;
<shinki> 혹시 인텔 내장그래픽 82945G가 그놈을 지원 안하나요?-_-;
<drake_kr> 82945면 gma950인가
<drake_kr> 아 그 전이겠구나
<shinki> 네
<shinki> 아마
<Ponics_Beginner> 수뤼뒤 가속의 문제 ?
<shinki> 그런걸까요 ㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 안전모드라고 하면.. 투뒤 모드...
<imsu> shinki: 몇 비트 버전인가요?
<shinki> 32비트에요
<Ponics_Beginner> 축하드립니다... 수뤼뒤 가속이 안되는 구래퓍 카드를 가지고 계십니다.. :)
<shinki> 감사합니다 ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 그래픽 카드를 바꿔 보심이.. 데탑이라면.. 가능 할지도 모릅니다..
<shinki> 음 안전모드로 사용해도 그럼 우분투 일반적으로 사용하는데 지장이 없나요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 꼭 유니티를 쓰셔야 하나효 ?
<shinki> 안전모드라고 해서 윈도우즈의 그 여러가지 제한되는 안전모드와 비슷한가 해서요.
<imsu> shinki: 안전모드로 안하면 아무것도 안하는데도 그냥 멈춰버리나요?
<shinki> 그래픽 효과는 신경쓰지 않아요.
<shinki> 네
<Ponics_Beginner> 투뒤 모드로 설정을 바꿔 보시고... 쓰심이..
<drake_kr> 그럼 우분투 말고 저처럼 lubuntu를 쓰거나 하는 방법도 있지요
<shinki> 설정방법을 가르쳐주실수 있으신가요 ㅠ 부탁드립니다.
<drake_kr> 저는 사양이 딸려서 lubuntu를 설치해서 씁미다
<drake_kr> 저보다 더 딸리시는 분들은 xubuntu
<Seony> 설정방법이 따로 있는 게 아니라, 하드웨어와의 궁합이 안맞는거라...
<drake_kr> 살짝 떨어지는거라면 kubuntu도 괜찮다고는 합니다
<shinki> -_-; 아무것도 알아보지 않고 무턱대고 설치해보니 이런 어려움이 있네요.
<Ponics_Beginner> shinki: / 일단.. 우분투 말고... 빡돌아 같은 다른 리눅수 배포판을 시험삼아 깔아 보심이.. 빡돌아는 혹시 잡아서 올라 올지도...
<shinki> 빡돌아?... 는 처음 듣는 OS네요.
<drake_kr> 젠투에 익숙해지시면..
<imsu> shinki: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<imsu> 될지는 모르겠찌만
<imsu> 안되면
<imsu> X 될지도 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 인텔 구형 글픽 이라고 합니다...
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 라뎅은 아니므로 팻흐..
<shinki> ^^;
<imsu> 잘못봤음 ㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> shinki: / 페도라 말씀 드립니다.. 페도라 = 빡돌아
<drake_kr> 젠투 유저들이 우리 무시함 -.-
<shinki> 아하! 페도라는 들어본적 있습니다.
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 님이 날 패더라 <-
<shinki> ㅎ;
<shinki> 페도라는 안정된 버전이 무엇이 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 일단 리눅스는 안정 버전이란게 없습니다
<drake_kr> devian 안정버전이라는것도, 여러사람이 쓰다가 보니 안정적이더라.. 뭐 이런식이구요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 전 드레이크옹을 팬적이 없습니다.. 드레이크옹의 풍만한 지혜(?)와.. 다이나믹하게 변하는 근자감(?) 을 보면 패고 싶다는 마음이 사라 집니다.. ㅋ
<shinki> 예, 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 님도 만만치 않으니까요
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 지혜를... 지식으로 정정 합니다.. 지혜는... 다른 부위... ㅋㅋ
<shinki> 3d가속을 사용안하는 gui였으면 했는데 ㅠ
<imsu> shinki: 당연히 컴피즈를 사용하지 않으시겠지요?
<shinki> 네,
<Ponics_Beginner> shinki: / 훔... 삼디 가속 안하는거 많습니다...
<drake_kr> 그 3D 가속이 없는 gui가, lxde (lubuntu), kde (kubuntu) 등이 있슴미다
<shinki> 설치후 초기 상태에요
<imsu> 열심히 검색중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니면 gnome3 desktop 설치가 쉬워졌나
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install gnome3-desktop 이러면 되나요?
<shinki> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 E: gnome3-desktop 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<shinki> 이렇게 뜨네요.;;
<imsu> shinki: 어;; 저런거 함부로 치지 마세요 ㅋㅋ
<shinki> 넵
<imsu> 일단 로그 파일을 봐야하나 흠;; 저도 초보라 만만치않게 어렵군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get update
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get update
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install gnome3-session
<shinki> 과연 극악의 성능을 자랑하는 내장그래픽이네요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 에이, 저 얼마전까지 i740 있었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> shinki: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/371
<imsu> 이거 맞나모르겠는데
<Seony> imsu: 지금쓰는 놋북 램이 몇기가야
<imsu> Seony: 2기가요
<Seony> 2x1GB? 아님 1x2GB?
<imsu> 2*1이겠죠 아마?
<imsu> 잘 기억이;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하드웨어 스펙따위 개무시 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왠만한 놋북들이 슬롯이 빈 상태로 팔리진 않을텐데, 나중에 확인 좀 해바
<Ponics_Beginner> 헉.. 써니옹~!
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 강령 하신지효...
<imsu>    Seony: 음 ? 왜용??
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 그간 안녕하셨습니까.
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 어케 잡일꾼 및 청소부 자리 .... 굽실.. 굽실...
<Seony> imsu: 뭣 좀 확인해보게.
<imsu> 넹
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 요즘 저희 디자이너 필요해서 죽겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> shinki: 읽어 보셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 음료수좀 사러 다녀와야지..
<shinki> 웹사이트가 아직 안뜨네요 ^^;
<imsu> 얼라리여
<imsu> 난 뜨는디
<imsu> shinki: 저도 초보인지라 찾아봐야하는데 시간이 녹녹치 않네요 퇴근하려고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내일까지 해결 안되시면 다시 찾아보죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<shinki> 예 도와주셔서 감사합니다^^;
<imsu> 아까 드린 링크는 컴피즈 심플하게 바꾸는거 같은데;;
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> shinki: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<imsu> 여기에 있는 로그가 어떻게 나오나요?
<shinki> 네
<shinki> II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0 (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw" (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
<shinki> 이부분만 오류가 나네요
<imsu> 오류나는 부분 검색하시면 찾기 더 쉬우실거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shinki> 예 찾아볼게요!
<Ponics_Beginner> 비됴 카드를 못찾으니.. 프레임 버퍼로 대신 화면 거시기 한다는 뜻 같은데..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 근데 올드버전도 못찾는거죠?
<imsu> 그럼;; 올드버전 끼워넣으면 되는거 아닌가?
<Ponics_Beginner> 저정도면... 훔... 콤뿌따가 정말 구형의 AGP 글픽 인듯...
<drake_kr> 램이 얼마인지 모르겠는데, 1G 미만이라면 아예 server로 쓰시고 하나 새로 장만하시는것도 좋은 방법일수..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아니.. 잠깐... 그냥 건성으로 봤는데.... 저건.... 저건... 다시 보니... APG 글픽도 아닌.... 초울투라 변태 PCI 글픽 카드 시스템 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 헉... 저 시스템은 박물관에 가야 할.... 시스템인듯...
<shinki> 잠깐 검색했더니 음미할만한 게시글 제목이 있네요
<shinki>  Intel Graphics Controller is Killing Me!!! << ...
<imsu> shinki: 좀만 바꾸면 가능할것도 같아요 퇴근해야해서;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이만 들어가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요리왕비룡 -> 요리사중에 살찐 사람이 없구만 -.-
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-25
<razGon> Good morning!
<bluedusk> bundo, 안녕하세요 (__)
<bundo> ^^;
<razGon1> 흐흐흐 드디어 연결 되었군요. 피진.으로
<DoA> 안녕하세요~
<DoA> 어셈블리언어 movq 설명해주실 수 있나요?
<DoA> mov로 똑같이 취급하려 했는데 결과를 보니 조금 다른 명령어인거 같네요;;
<DoA> move quick? 뭐 이런건가;;
<drake_kr> mmx instruction이네요
<DoA> 간단히 설명해 주실수 있을까요?
<DoA> 지금 보는 명령어가
<DoA> movq [eax+00000090], xmm0
<DoA> 이렇게 되어 있네요
<DoA> 그러면 그냥 mov 라면 앞쪽 필드에 xmm0 레지스터의 값을 써라 이렇게 될텐데;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 디게 이상하다..
<drake_kr> 질문 자체는 구글링 하면 바로 나오고(http://b.mytears.org/2008/08/666), 리눅스(c)도 잘 모르는 사람들이 모여있는 곳에 어셈 질문을 하는것도 그렇고, 어셈을 하신다는분이 mmx를 모를리가 없으며, directx, openGL 등에서 이미 최적화가 되어 있는 코드를 굳이 다시 어셈으로 왜 해야 하는건지..
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 나같은 컴맹은 봐도 모르겠심
<drake_kr> 어셈 할줄 아는건 자랑이 아닌데..
<DarkCircle> 포럼에 광고글 올라왔다고 지워달라네요
<DarkCircle> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19496&sid=6e330b2dd27c1960b1939541ef342da5
<drake_kr> 넵
<DarkCircle> 그러고 한아얄씨 폭파 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 구인광고글?
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 왜 접속안되지..
<bluedusk> 아 오늘 뭔날인가 ..ddos 맞는거 아님?
<drake_kr> 한irc 폭파라..
<drake_kr> 어차피 안 가니까 -.-
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 -ㅅ- .. 뭔가 이상함.
<yemharc> 포럼 폭파됐네요
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 공격을 한 모양이네요
<DarkCircle> HanIRC도 터지고 거기도 터지고
<yemharc> 부지런한 사람 정말 많네요....
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 나를 귀찮게 하는 사람들 - feat. 김경호
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 국내망 DDoS 공격 진행중이군요
<DarkCircle> 대형트래픽 소화 가능한 사이트 몇몇 빼고 죄다 다운.
<drake_kr> 아항
<drake_kr> 진희놈 비상이것네..
<DarkCircle> ㅈ선일보도 접속 안되고 kldp.net도 안되고
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 이건 ..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 털려라!
<drake_kr> 슬슬 복구 될랑말랑
<drake_kr> 어디 대상 공격일까..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 채용공고는 광고라고 보기가 좀 그런데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분당 kidc 털렸나..
<DarkCircle> 분당은 안털린듯
<drake_kr> 그럼 서울쪽 털린건가..
<drake_kr> 머 어쨌든 지금은 복구됐네요
<DarkCircle> 웬지 불특정 대다수 같은데요
<yemharc> 아마 남서울(서초)쪽일거같은데요
<yemharc> 거기 원래 좀 부실부실....
<DarkCircle> 꼭 어디콕 집어서 거기만 공격하는게 아니라 이곳저곳 ..
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 특정사이트만 접속불가였어요
<yemharc> "Yeah~ 난 짱쎈 해커! KLDP를 털어서 내 실력을 보여주마!"
<yemharc> .......?
<yemharc> ............!
<drake_kr> 머 그럴수도 있죠
<DarkCircle> kldp.org는 멀쩡하더군요
<DarkCircle> 여긴 서버가 이곳저곳에 분산되어서 ...
<drake_kr> 대한민국 클라우드 다 족구하라고해!
<keivndjh> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<keivndjh> 이번엔
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<keivndjh> 윈도우즈 테마7을 깔아보려하는데요
<keivndjh> 그놈메뉴 입니다.  우분투의 시작메뉴를 윈도우7처럼 바꿔주는 프로그램입니다.   사용방법  받은 자료의 압축을 풀어준다.  노틸러스(파일관리자)로 압축을 풀어준 폴더로 들어가서 우클릭해서 "터미널로 열기" 메뉴 클릭.  터미널에서 sudo make install 명령어로 인스톨한다.  페널 아무곳에서 우클릭 - 패널에추가 - Gnomenu 선택후 추ê°
<drake_kr> 으어 뭐지
<keivndjh> 여기에서
<drake_kr> 왜개어다
<keivndjh> 터미널로 열기가 없어서요
<keivndjh> 압축을 풀었는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<keivndjh> 설치방법을 모르겠어요
<keivndjh> 어떻게 하지요
<keivndjh> http://www.ubuntuk.com/data/27328
<keivndjh> 좌표는 다음과 같습니다
<keivndjh> 고수여러분들의 다변부탁드립니다
<drake_kr> 오옷 이것은?
<drake_kr> 근데 여기 고수는 잘 안 오고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 소스컴파일로 설치하는것 같은데
<drake_kr> 일단 받았다면 ~/Downloads 안에 들어가겠네요
<keivndjh> 네
<keivndjh> 그다음에 어떻게 하는지 모르겠습니다
<drake_kr> 제가.. 일단 gui 환경을 안 써서.. 잘은 모르겠는데..
<drake_kr> 그냥 터미널 여시고
<drake_kr> cd ~/Downloads 하신다음
<drake_kr> tar -xvf gnomenu-2.9.tar.gz 하시고
<drake_kr> ls로 생성된 디렉토리 있으면 글루 들어가서
<drake_kr> sudo make install 하시면 됩니다
<drake_kr> 미안해요.. 제 컴터에서 그래픽은 사치라 -.-
<keivndjh> cd ~/Downloads치니까는
<yemharc> keivndjh: 우분투 버전 몇이에요
<keivndjh> 11.10
<keivndjh> 입니다
<yemharc> 요점은 gnomenu를 쓰고싶다는거죠?
<keivndjh> 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<keivndjh> 이렇게 나오네요
<keivndjh> 네
<keivndjh> 그래서
<keivndjh> 거기에서
<yemharc> 다음 명령어 터미널에 입력하세요
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnomenu-team
<keivndjh> 윈도우7과같은
<yemharc> sudo apt-get update
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install gnomenu
<keivndjh> 그다음엔 어떡해 설치해요
<keivndjh> 윈도우7 테마
<drake_kr> 으으
<drake_kr> 이번주 토요일 상암으로 오세요
<drake_kr> 뀔뀔
<nexusz99> 흑흑... 외장하드에 배드섹터..ㅠㅠㅠ
<keivndjh> 님아
<keivndjh> 다시한번 도와주세요
<keivndjh> 터미널로 열기했더니
<keivndjh> 그런 디렉토리나 파일이 없답니다
<drake_kr> 으앙
<drake_kr> keivndjh: 토요일 상암동 1시 30분부터 세미나 있슴미다
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 헛.. 정말요 ?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 겁나 가고 싶습니다~!
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner1: 제주도 잘 다녀 오세요
<lyuso> 잘다녀오세요. 0_)/
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 훔...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 아무튼 거시기 함.... 오늘도 불꺼진 " 분도 휴먼 리소스 오피스 " 를 보고 왔심...
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 안녕하세요
 * drake_kr 리눅스엔 서버 경유해서 돌아가는 vnc 서비스 없나요 -ㅅ-
<lyuso> lmms 가 wine 1.2 를 요구하는구먼
<lyuso> wine 1.3 나온거 대응해야할텐데
<Ponics_Beginner1> 유명인 밀옹 / 오.. 밀옹...
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요.
<Ponics_Beginner1> 전국구 주유소옹 / 기름값이..... 뭐라고 할말이 없어짐....
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 경제를 죽여야 경제를 살리듯
<yemharc> 기름값이 올라야 기름값을 내리죠 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 포닉스옹
<lyuso> 올려야 내리죠
<lyuso> 경제도 죽여야 살리고
<Ponics_Beginner1> 훔..... 우리 가카는 절때~! 그럴분이 아니십니다.~!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 우리 가카는 섬세하시고 치밀하시는 우리 가카는 절때~! 절때~! 그럴분이 아니십니다..
<drake_kr> 네네
<lyuso> 네네
<Ponics_Beginner1> 기름값 그까이거... 우리 가카의 반띵 정신으로 휘발유 반! 세녹스 반! 이렇게 하면 됩니다~!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 양념반! 후라이드반! 무마니~!
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 국내 앱스토어는 똥이군요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 뻬이머스 밀옹 / 역시.... 뻬이머스 스따~일은 뭔가 달라도 다르다능...
<drake_kr> 똥이라고 할것 까지야..
<drake_kr> 단지 잉여일뿐
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 똥이에요
<yemharc> 이건 그냥 '아무것도' 없어요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 잉여
<yemharc> ..대체 왜 개설한거지
<drake_kr> 아오 내일 세미나 하네유
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아, 오픈스택?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 1시부터 5시..
<drake_kr> 뜬구름잡는 얘기 꼭 들어야함? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 훔.... 내일 가락동 인데 참가 하는거삼 ?
<drake_kr> http://www.openstack.or.kr/xe/welcome_page
<drake_kr> 같이 가시게요?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / ㄴㄴ 나는 아마도 못가고 아마도 다른분이 갈수도 있기에..
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 귀찮게..
<yemharc> 미국 일본 홍콩 EU중심국 정도가 그나마 제대로 된 앱스토어군요
<drake_kr> 머 걍 미국계정만 있으면 되니까요
<drake_kr> 한국 앱스토어는 빌어먹을 청소년보호법 때문에 카테고리가 삭제돼서 별 이용가치가 없어요
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 이건 뭐......
<yemharc> 미국계정 신용카드 막혀서 홍콩갔다 와야하고
<yemharc> 일본계정은 더러운 기프트카드만 받고.......
<drake_kr> 쩝
<drake_kr> 슬슬
<drake_kr> 하드를 사야겠군...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ...좌절스러울 정도로 컨텐츠가 없다
<drake_kr> 한국이요?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 님아 한국사람들은 컨텐츠소모가 너무 빨라서 아예 없앤거에염 ㅇㅋ?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> 통합 앱스토어 이런거 만들면 안되나
<drake_kr> 안돼요 여성부 썅년들 때문에.
<yemharc> 아..... 한국때문에 안되는구나
<drake_kr> 어이쿠
<yemharc> 이뭐병
<drake_kr> 말조심해야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이런식이니 아직도 공식 앱스토어가 없지......
<drake_kr> 거기서 끝나면 좋은데..
<drake_kr> 이통사들이 또 수수료 처먹을라고 들잖아염
<yemharc> 그건 진작에 그랬죠
<yemharc> 근데 분위기만 보면 슬슬 안드마켓이랑 앱스토어 여는거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 누가 티스토어에 등록하겠어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 국내 업체가 합니다.
<yemharc> 울며 겨자먹기로
<drake_kr> 아니, 그러니까
<drake_kr> 앱스토어 앱과 차별성을 두려는 개인이나 기업 -.-
<yemharc> 아.......근데 카드 결제는 왜 막힌겨...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 역차별성이 아니라요? (진지)
<drake_kr> 훗
<drake_kr> 이미 차별이잖아요
<drake_kr> 수수료부터 차이가 나는데..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에휴.....
<yemharc> 진짜 이럴땐 좀 딴나라 가서 살고싶어요
<yemharc> 뭘 하려고 해도 제대로 되는게 없어.......
<drake_kr> 그래도 한국은 좋은나라..
<yemharc> 개인적으로 이런 스토어 관련은 구글이 좀 해줬으면 싶은데....
<yemharc> drake_kr: 나라서 못살겠니 이런거 이전에
<yemharc> 내 돈 내겠다는데도 못 쓰는 상황이 더러워서요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 그중에 반 이상은 사용자가 거부하는거죠..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아... 여튼 전 이만 들어가겠습니다
<drake_kr> 쉬셔유
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 그럼 슝~
<yemharc> 다들 좋은 밤 되시길 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<dkenduv> 안녕하세요
<dkenduv> 다시왔어요
<dkenduv> 님들아
<dkenduv>  그놈메뉴 입니다.  우분투의 시작메뉴를 윈도우7처럼 바꿔주는 프로그램입니다.   사용방법  받은 자료의 압축을 풀어준다.  노틸러스(파일관리자)로 압축을 풀어준 폴더로 들어가서 우클릭해서 "터미널로 열기" 메뉴 클릭.  터미널에서 sudo make install 명령어로 인스톨한다.  페널 아무곳에서 우클릭 - 패널에추가 - Gnomenu 선택후 추ê°
<dkenduv> 이게 무슨말인가요?
<Seony> 아직도 님들아 라는 말을 쓰시는 분이 계셨군요
<dkenduv> 참고로 저는 11.10
<dkenduv> 있습니다
<dkenduv> 윈도우즈7테마를 깔려고하는데요
<Seony> 여기 평균연령이 30대 이상은 되는 거 같은데... 혹시 연세가 30대 중반이시면 제가 봐드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<dkenduv> 30대는아닌데요;
<dkenduv> 20대입니다
<dkenduv> 도와주시면 감사하겠습니다
<Seony> 그럼 http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<dkenduv> 아네
<dkenduv> 전에읽었어요
<jincreator> Seony:  안녕하세요.
<dkenduv> 아이디가 매번바뀐네요
<drake_kr> Seony: 답변을 하면 피드백좀 빨리 해달라는 내용좀 추가해주세요 -.-
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요. 요즘 셤기간이라 바쁘신가보네요.
<dkenduv> 여기들어올때 아이디 항상 통일할수없나요
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 뭐라고 적을까요?
<dkenduv> 님
<dkenduv> 알려주세요
<dkenduv> 프로그램 설치 어떻게해요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 좀더 "규율" 같은 문구를 생각하고 적어놓을께요.
<jincreator> Seony: 내일 끝납니다!
<jincreator> drake_kr: 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> dkenduv: 아까 yemharc님이 명쾌한 답변을 주셨는데 적용 안 하셨네요?
<dkenduv> 경로를 아는방법은 없나요?
<drake_kr> jincreator: ㅎㅇ
<Seony> jincreator: 오... 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<dkenduv> 노틸러스(파일관리자)로 압축을 풀어준 폴더로 들어가서 우클릭해서 "터미널로 열기" 메뉴 클릭
<dkenduv> 이게 무슨말인가요?
<jincreator> Seony: 근데 망했...
<drake_kr> 음, 마우스를 올려보세요 하면 진짜 마우스를 모니터에다가 갖다대는 분이신가..
<Seony> jincreator: 울 교수님도 그랬지만, 성적이 취업이랑 연결되지 않는대요.. ㅎㅎ 경험과 인턴쉽이 중요하다고 합니다.
<drake_kr> Seony: 음, 그래도 어느정도의 성적은 필요하지요
<dkenduv> 우분투11.10
<dkenduv> 버전을쓰고 있는데요
<Seony> drake_kr: 이 방에 계시는 분들이 설마 CD를 좋아하시진 않겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> dkenduv: 토요일에 오세요
<dkenduv> 마우스를 올려보아도 아무런 현상이 없습니다
<drake_kr> Seony: 일단 저는 CDROM도 없는 상태입니다... -ㅅ-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dkenduv> 제 질문에 답변좀 해주세요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> dkenduv: ... 파일관리자에서 오른쪽버튼 누르면 터미널로 열기가 나옵니다.
<dkenduv> 파일관리자가 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 그게 안 나올때의 해결방법도 아까 이야기를 했고요.
<dkenduv> 터미널이 안나오는데
<dkenduv> 다시한번 설명해주시면 감사하겠습니다
<bluedusk> alt + f2 누르면 나오는 창에서 gnome-terminal 이라고 치시면 되요
<dkenduv> 참고로 우분투 11.10버전을  쓰고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 11.10 영문판인가요? cobuntu인가요? kubuntu인가요? lubuntu인가요? xubuntu인가요? eeebuntu인가요? netbook remix인가요?
<dkenduv> 우분투요
<bluedusk> 아 11.x 대는 안써봐서..; 모르겠네요..;
<drake_kr> 영문판인가요? 한글판인가요?
<bluedusk> unitu도 단축키는 동일하지 않으려나.;
<dkenduv> 영문판인데 한글로 깔았어요
<dkenduv> 한글로 까는거 있던데요
<jincreator> drake_kr: 터미널 메뉴가 안나오는 게 정상입니다.
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-10-25_hp-ProBook4330s_2.6.38-12-generic_x86_64_1319540432.jpg
<drake_kr> alt+f2로 터미널 여는것도 아까 다른분들이 다 설명하셨는데..
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 저도 은진체 좋아요!
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 8.04 부터 은진체만..하앜하앜
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안타깝지만 12.04부터는 나눔고딕이 기본 글꼴이 될 겁니다...
<drake_kr> 왜 안타깝누
<bluedusk> jincreator, 바꾸면 되요
<bluedusk> 안타깝지 않아요
<jincreator> 뭐, 그렇기는 해요. ^^;
<bluedusk> 어차피 항상 우분투 lts 깔면 하던일이였어요
<drake_kr> 지금 글꼴보단 훨씬 나은듯
<drake_kr> 그나저나 다음은 오픈 안하나?
<drake_kr> 쪽팔려서 안하는기가..
<bluedusk> 아 누가 마이피플이랑 카카오톡 pidgin 플러그인으로 제작 안해주나..;
<Seony> 음... 막무가내식으로 알려달라는 사람을 어찌해야할지...
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 그것보다요
<drake_kr> 알려달라해놓고 알려주면 피드백이 없어요
<bluedusk> 전 저도 저럴때가 있었으니 그려러니 하려구요..
<drake_kr> 됐는지 안됐는지, 에러가 뭐 떴는지 바로바로 얘기를 해줘야 다음 얘기를 하는데..
<drake_kr> 그리고 서버 경유하는 vnc같은거 좋은 프로그램 없습니까..
<Seony> drake_kr: 어제 얘기하실 때는 잘 몰랐는데, 오늘 얘기하시니까 무슨 말인지 좀 이해가 됐어요. 제가 문구를 생각해서 넣어놓을께요...
<drake_kr> Seony: 제가 말빨이 좀 딸려서.. ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 이해력이 딸린지라..
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 서버 경유하는 vnc 같은거 라는게 vnc 같은 툴 말씀하시는거에요?
<drake_kr> 일단 윈도같은경우는
<bluedusk> gparted
<drake_kr> 네이트온은 대부분 쓰니까 원격제어같은걸 이용할 수 있잖아요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그렇죠.. 저 위에 gparted는 터미널에 칠꺼 잘못친거니깐 신경끄셔도 되요.;
<drake_kr> 근데 vnc server 설치야 쉽지만 자기 ip도 알아야 하고 하니까..
<drake_kr> 공유기 경유하면 들어가기도 힘들고요..
<bluedusk> 쉽게말해
<bluedusk> 리누기용 원격지원 툴을 찾으시는군요
<drake_kr> 네
<jincreator> 여전히 명성을 떨치는 teamviewer...
<bluedusk> 아쉬운대로 아 vnc 터널링 시키면 넘 느리지.;;
<jincreator> 써보지는 않았지만 리눅스에서 쓸 수 있는것도 있더군요.
<drake_kr> 오옹
<jincreator> 사실 와인을 써서 돌리는 거기는 합니다.
<jincreator> 그래도 공식이니 잘 돌아는 가는 것 같네요.
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 저도 고심했던 부분이긴한데 좋은 솔류션 찾게 되면 알려드릴께요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 아님 해결법이나..;
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/60144
<adsfj2> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다
<adsfj2> 우분투11.10버전 사용자입니다
<adsfj2> 제가 이곳에 온이유는 다름이 아니옵고
<adsfj2> 우분투에서 파일 경로는 어떻게 알 수 있는지 궁금하기 때문입니다
<bluedusk>  dkenduv (0e2f050b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.14.47.5.11) 님께서 대화방 #ubuntu-ko에 참여하셨습니다.
<bluedusk> <dkenduv> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> <dkenduv> 다시왔어요
<bluedusk> <dkenduv> 님들아
<bluedusk> 동일인물이신데요
<adsfj2> 네
<adsfj2> 맞습니다
<adsfj2> 파일경로를 알기위해
<adsfj2> 다시 왔습니다
<adsfj2> 윈도우즈에서는 주소표시창이 곧 경로를 알 수있는데
<adsfj2> 리눅스에서는 어떻게 파일 경로를 아나요
<bluedusk> -_-a
<Seony> 리눅스도 나오지 않나요... 탐색기(노틸러스) 열면 나올텐데...
<adsfj2> 안나오던데요
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-10-25_hp-ProBook4330s_2.6.38-12-generic_x86_64_1319541659.jpg
<bluedusk> 이런게 안나온다구요??
<drake_kr> 뭘 쓰시는거지.. -.-
<Seony> 잘 나오는데...
<bluedusk> ...나도 모르겠.. 저처럼 스크린샷 찍어서 저렇게 보여주면 편할텐데
<bluedusk> 아 스샷 스크립을 만들어서 배포할까..-_-;
<adsfj2> 네 우분투11.10 버전이거든요
<drake_kr> 저것도 11.10
<adsfj2> 사진어떻게 올려요
<bluedusk> 제껀 10.04 긴하지만..;
<adsfj2> 님화면처럼 만들고 싶엉쇼
<drake_kr> 어? 똑같은데요?
<adsfj2> 여기에 사진어떻게 올리나요
<adsfj2> 스크린샷올릴께용
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewforum.php?f=15 파일은 여기다 올리시면 될테고..
<drake_kr> 리눅스도 prtscr 누르면 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> <- 윈도우유저
<bluedusk> 어 나도 저기다 스크린샷 자랑할까..
<bluedusk> 나도 나름 우분투 깔끔하지 않게 나만 편하게 커스터마이징해서 쓴다고 자부 할순 있지만..
<adsfj2> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19513
<bluedusk> 아직 drake_kr 님처럼 분홍색 키보드를 득템 못해서.. 완성이 안됐..;
<adsfj2> 올렸는데요
<bluedusk> 저기
<bluedusk> 내폴더 활성화 시키신담에
<bluedusk> ctrl + l 눌러보세요
<bluedusk> 엘이에요
<adsfj2> 아 나온다
<bluedusk> ctrl + 엘
<bluedusk> (아 왜 난 노틸러스 단축키도 알고 있는거지............;;)
<adsfj2> 윈도우 비슷하게 못만들어요?
<adsfj2> 윈도우 비슷하게 만들고싶어요
<bluedusk> 그건 구글신에게 여쭤보세요
<Seony> rsync 명령어 잘 쓰시는 분 계시면, -avzgtpe 에서 빼도 되는 겹치는 옵션 있나요?
<drake_kr> 그럴거면 그냥 윈도우 쓰면 돼요 -ㅅ-
<adsfj2> ㅠ.ㅠ
<adsfj2> 제가 지금 고시원인데
<adsfj2> 윈도우를 그냥 다지우고
<adsfj2> 우분투깔아서
<adsfj2> 다시 구하기가 난감해요
<adsfj2> 집에다녀와야하는데 집까지 가기가;
<drake_kr> 고시원 총무한테 물어보면 대충 수소문해서 빌릴수 있을텐데;
<bluedusk> 아가씨라면 아마 고시원까지 가서 윈도우 설치해줄 사람들이 많을꺼 같지만..
<bluedusk> ..............
<bluedusk> 아마 우분투에 윈도우 테마를 입혀주는 용자가 나올지도..;
<drake_kr> 아줌마라도 잘 차려입으면 가능할지도..
<drake_kr> (아 위험해)
<adsfj2> 죄송하지만 저는 남성이고 27이나 되는 그냥 평범하나 키가 작은 학생입니다
<Seony> 27살인데 아까 말투가 초딩스러운...
<adsfj2> 혹시 윈도우7테마를 깔 수 있게 도와주신다면
<adsfj2> 고맙겠습니다
<Seony> 음... 근데 윈도우7 테마가 그렇게 멋진가보네요.
<Seony> 본적이 없어 알 수가 없네 ㅎㅎ
<adsfj2> 익숙해서요
<adsfj2> 여태 그거 사용하다가
<adsfj2> 꼴에또 불법이라고
<bluedusk> Seony, 그닥 잘 모르겠어요.. 혼란스럽기만 하고.. xp쓰다가 우분투 넘어간 사람으로써는 쓰기 힘들다능.;
<adsfj2> 우분투로 넘어왔어요
<Seony> 기왕 리눅스 쓰시는거, 리눅스에 적응해보세요...
<adsfj2> 불법이라느걸 자각하자 사용하기가 찜찜해져서
<adsfj2> 범죄자라는 생각이 드니까는
<bluedusk> adsfj2, http://www.google.co.kr/search?aq=0&oq=ubuntu+windows+7+the&gcx=c&ix=c1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+windows+7+theme
<Seony> 강아지한테 얼룩무늬 그려놓는다고 얼룩말이 되는 게 아닌 것처럼, 껍데기를 윈도우7 씌워봐야 어차피 사용법 자체가 완전 다른데 차라리 우분투에 적응을 해보시는 게 어떻겠어요?
<bluedusk> 구글에서 검색하니 구글신이 친절히 알려주네요..
<bluedusk> 한글로 써져있는사이트도 몇개 보이고
<Seony> bluedusk: 오... 윈도우7용 우분투 테마 좋은데요.
<drake_kr> 근데 터미널 사용이 편하면 리눅스는 사용이 편해요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 그리고 있어보이기도 하고 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 많이 있어 보이죠..
<bluedusk> 전엔 전 그래서 freebsd에 x만 올리고 dwm 을 깔아서 썻었드랬죠..
<Seony> 듀얼 모니터에 터미널만 띄워놓은 저는 많이 있어보이나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Seony: 변태
<Seony> 듀얼모니터에 터미널만 16개 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 듀얼모니터에 하나는 피펏해서 터미널 크게 띄어보는데
<Seony> 그것도 좁아서 폰트까지 8로 줄려놓고 써요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 다들 일열심히 하는줄 안다능..
<bluedusk> ............
<drake_kr> 폰트 뭐 써요?
<drake_kr> 아 맞다, adsfj2 xchat이란게 있어요 irc 접속 프로그램
<Seony> 저는 Monaco 씁니다.
<Seony> adsfj2: 여기 설명이 잘되어있네요 http://www.zxeen.com/2011/03/how-to-download-install-windows-7-theme-in-ubuntu-linux/
<drake_kr> empathy라는 기본적으로 깔려있을것도 있고요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 고정폭은 dejavu mono 쓰다가 나눔고딕코딩으로
<drake_kr> 저렇게 나가면
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가르쳐주기가 시러
<drake_kr> 콘솔유저주제에 검색까지 해서 알려주고있구만 -.-
<drake_kr> 음, 기본 xterm 폰트가 맘에 드는데..
<drake_kr> dina나 xterm 기본 폰트..가 맘에 들긴 하는데.. 요걸 한글이랑 어떻게 맞춰보고싶은데..
<Seony> 아... rsync로 통째로 백업하려니 명령어만 세 줄... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥에서 자기 계정 백업하는 rsync 명령 공개합니다 .ㅎㅎ
<Seony> rsync -avzgtpq --progress --delete-after --exclude=*.pvm --exclude=Caches --exclude=.Trash --exclude="Saved Application State" -e ssh /Users/jswlinux/ 10.0.1.3:/home/Backup/
<bluedusk> 아놔 저사람이랑 놀다가
<DarkCircle> drake_kr , 그래서 가끔은 무관심 스킬이 필요해요 =3
<DarkCircle> (ë¿¡!)
<bluedusk> 뭐하려고 했는지 까묵었네..-_- kvm 올리고 잇었는데..-_-;
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 배고파요
<DarkCircle> 전 더 배고파요 -0-
<DarkCircle> (골골골골 ~_~)
<drake_kr> 크퓽
<asdkfjw> 다시왔어요
<asdkfjw> 안녕하세요
<asdkfjw> 찾아가들어봤는데
<asdkfjw> 그놈 데스크탑에서만 된다고 나와있더라고요
<asdkfjw> 제가 그놈 쉘을 깔았거든요
<asdkfjw> 그놈쉘은 그놈 테스크탑 아닌가요?
<asdklfj> 11.10버전에서는 안되나 봅니다
<asdklfj> 님아
<asdklfj> 11.10에서는 안되는 건가요?
<asdklfj> 테마 바꾸고 싶어요
<jincreator> asdklfj: 중간 대화를 잘 보지 못했지만 테마를 바꾸려면 바꾸려는 테마 파일과 그놈 데스크톱 판이 맞아야 합니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 11.10에 들어간 그놈은 그놈3이기 때문에 테마도 그놈3에 맞는 파일들로 구해야 해요. 아마 인터넷에 있는 대부분의 방법은 이전 판인 그놈2에 맞춰져 있을 겁니다.
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> kvm 좋군
<bluedusk> 확실히 버박보다 시퓨랑 메모리 점율은 낮은거 같네요..
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> ...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 다음달에 ubuntu를 이용한 kvm 가상화 란 주제로 발표할까요?
<drake_kr> 다음달엔 제가 주관이 아니긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 강도님한테 이야기해놓을게요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> bluedusk: 기대하겠습니다.
<jdhdaf> 다시돌아왔어요
<jdhdaf> 우분투 11.10
<jdhdaf> 테마 바꾸려면 어떻게해요?
<jdhdaf> 우분투 테마 바꾸려는데요
<jdhdaf> 아무도 없나요
<jdhdaf> 안녕하세요
<jdhdaf> 안계세요
<jdhdaf> 테마
<jdhdaf> 하나 추천해주세요
<jincreator> jdhdaf: 화면 오른쪽 위 전원 그림 -> 시스템 설정 -> 모양 -> Theme to be used for the UI
<jdhdaf> 이거말고요
<jdhdaf> 전체적인 화면 바꾸는거없어요?
<jdhdaf> 작업표시줄이 밑으로 간다던지
<jincreator> 그쯤되면 테마가 아니잖아요...
<jdhdaf> 테마 아닌가요?
<jdhdaf> 그렇게 바꾸려면 어떻게해요
<jincreator> 자신에게 맞는 데스크톱 환경이 처음부터 들어있는 걸로 깔거나(쿠분투, 주분투, 루분투, ...) 바꿔야지요.
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> ...
<jincreator> 인터넷이 불안정하신 거겠죠...^^;
<drake_kr> 이미 6번째..
<jincreator> 좀 마, 많이 불안정하신 거겠죠...^^;;
<drake_kr> 요리왕비룡 재밌네..
<jincreator> asdfljk: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 gnome-panel을 찾아 깔으세요.
<asdlkfj> 안녕하세요
<asdlkfj> 우분투 테마 바꾸려면 어떻게해요?
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%ED%85%8C%EB%A7%88
<asdlkfj> 받은 파일 어디로 옮기면 되나요?
<asdlkfj> 알집인데요
<asdlkfj> 압축파일인데요
<asdlkfj> 그냥 두면 돼요?
<imsu> ??
<asdlkfj> 테마 바꾸려고 하는데요
<asdlkfj> 우분투 11.10
<asdlkfj> 추천해 주신 사이트 가서 파일을 다운받아
<asdlkfj> 압축을 풀었습니다
<asdlkfj> 그다음엔 어떻게하나요
<imsu> 윈도우처럼 바꿔주면 되지 않나요?
<asdlkfj> 어떻게요
<asdlkfj> 윈도우는 파일 찾아서 바꿀수있는데
<imsu> 배경화면 바꾸기 ㅋㅋ
<asdlkfj> 우분투는 없는데요
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> 그럼 저는 우찌 바꿨을까유 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<asdlkfj> 어디서 바꿔요
<imsu> 지금 마우스가 안되서리 ;;
<imsu> 배경화면에 놓고 마우스 우클릭하면 바꾸는거 나올텐데요
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EB%B0%94%ED%83%95%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4+%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD
<imsu> 영어로는 백그라운드로 되어있는데 한글판은 모르겠네요
<imsu> drake_kr: 이제 설정 끝나면 나가겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 답변하다가 끝남 뭐 고맙단 소리도 못듣고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 물론 제가 답변하는건 아니지만 ㅋㅋ
<asdlkfj> 죄송한데요
<asdlkfj> 저기에 안나와있는데요
<imsu> 마우스 우클릭해보셨어요?
<imsu> 아 참 난 11.04 구나 ㅋ
<imsu> 웬만한건 안바꼈을 텐데
<imsu> change background 안나오나요?
<asdlkfj> 배경화면 바꾸기 나오는데요
<asdlkfj> 한정된 수에서만 테마가 변경됩니다
<imsu> 거기
<imsu> 추가 누르세요
<imsu> 그럼 가능하실텐데
<drake_kr> 역시 gui 개발자 imsu!
<imsu> drake_kr: 마우스 없이는 못삽니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 명령어 따위 전부 클릭으로 바꿔주겠다!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오?
<drake_kr> 터치 힘듦
<drake_kr> 난 그냥 키보드 쓸래
<imsu> 빨리 파세요 저에게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> asdlkfj: 배경그림 쭉 나오면 밑에 "+" 눌러서 바탕화면 그림을 더 넣을 수 있습니다.
<asdlkfj> 바탕화면은 넣었는데요
<imsu> jincreator: 역시 마우스가 편함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<asdlkfj> 폴더 주소표시줄을 보이게 한다던가
<asdlkfj> 그런테마를 말하는 겁니다
<asdlkfj> 작업표시줄이 밑으로 가게 한다던가요
<drake_kr> 그거 대부분 설정에 다 있지 않나..
<imsu> 폴더 테마?
<imsu> asdlkfj: 그럼 말이죠 거기 테마를 마우스 왼쪽으로 클릭해보세요 아까 거기 백그라운드에서
<drake_kr> 설마.. 시스템 -> 설정 이것도 안 들어가보시진 않았것지..
<imsu> 유저에게 시스템 설정따위 필요없습니다
<asdlkfj> 들어가봤는데요;
<imsu> 죄다 마우스 우클릭 좌클릭 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> asdlkfj: gnome-panel은 찾아서 깔으셨나요? 그리고 그런 건 테마가 아닙니다.
<asdlkfj> 그럼뭔가요?
<asdlkfj> 그렇게 바꾸고 싶은데요
<drake_kr> jincreator님이 gnome-panel 설치하라고 지금 3번째 듣는듯..
<asdlkfj> 깔았습니다
<imsu> 음 drake_kr 작업표시줄이 뭐죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어렵네
<imsu> 왜 작업을 표시한담;;(진짜 몰라서 물어보는거에요 )
<jincreator> 이제 화면 오른쪽 위의 전원 그림을 눌러 나갔다가 들어올 때 열쇠글 넣고 계정 이름 오른쪽의 톱니를 누르세요. gnome classic이라는 게 있을 겁니다. 그거 고른 다음 들어오세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 오 한방에 보내버리셨네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어렵다 어려워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jincreator> 진짜로 맞는 팁이기는 합니다. ^^;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 전 진짜 몰라서 그런거에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 작업관리자라는게.. http://digitalangelmaster.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/166-thumb.jpg?w=420&h=476 이런거임
<aklsdjfj> 다시 들어왔습니다
<imsu> drake_kr: 긍게 그거는 제가 유일하게 누르는 ctrl alt del 인거는 아는데 작업 표시줄은 머에요?
<drake_kr> 일단 이분 empathy부터 어떻게 좀..
<jincreator> aklsdjfj: 변한 게 있나요?
<imsu> empathy가 왜요?
<drake_kr> 작업표시줄은 뭐 xp때 그 뭐 맨밑에 시작 있고 그거 있잖어
<drake_kr> 거시기
<imsu> 아하~ 시작?
<drake_kr> 어 그 거시기 줄인듯
<imsu> 윈도우키 누르면 스타하다가 갑자기 바탕하면으로 와버리는 못된놈?
<aklsdjfj> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19516
<imsu> 아아아~ 혹시 우측에 그 스피커 모냥 머 그런건가요?
<aklsdjfj> 네
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇㅇ
<imsu> 이게 멉니깡
<imsu> 포럼을 개인 스샷용으로 써버리다니;;
<aklsdjfj> 어디다 올려야 되는지 몰라셔요
<imsu> 정의의 이름으로 용서치 않겠음
<aklsdjfj> 다시 지울께요
<jincreator> aklsdjfj: 지금 나갔다 gnome classic 고르고 들어왔는데도 여전히 올리신 스샷과 같은 화면인가요?
<aklsdjfj> 네
<jincreator> 톱니 누르고 gnome classic 골랐나요?
<aklsdjfj> 네
<jincreator> gnome classic 고르고 열쇠글 넣었나요, 열쇠글 넣고 gnome classic 골랐나요?
<aklsdjfj> 클래식 고르고 열쇠글 넣었어요
<jincreator> ...열쇠글 넣고 엔터 치기 직전에 클래식 고르고 엔터 치세요.
<imsu> 친절한 진규씨~ ㅋㅋㅋ 아 언제 또 삼겹살 먹어야할텐데
<imsu> 아 그리고 보니 이산수학 진도 어디까지 나갔나요?
<jincreator> 컴비네이션까지 조금 나가기는 했는데 여기저기 건너뛰고 해서...
<drake_kr> imsu jincreator http://data.drake.kr/st1110/ 요거 잘 보임미까
<jincreator> 네, 잘 나옵니다.
<drake_kr> 글꼴도?
<jincreator> 제가 까막눈인지라 원래 무슨 글꼴을 쓰려 하셨는지는 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 명조체
<jincreator> 맞는 것 같습니다.
<kevin> 똑같네요
<imsu> jincreator: 음;; 내가 좀 빠른가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 그래프 해유
<imsu> 근데;; 애들이 코딩을 몰라서 더 힘드네요 이것저것 빼고 수업해야해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭘 넣고 뭘 빼야할지 심각하게 고민됨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jincreator> Guest60030 == aklsdjfj ?
<imsu> 케빈임
<jincreator> imsu: 제가 듣는 수업은 그냥 수학이던데요. 코딩 하나도 몰라도 되더군요...
<drake_kr> 음. 근데 저거 좀 없어보이지 않음?
<imsu> jincreator: 그렇군요 역시 학과가 다르니까 배우는것도 다른가봐요
<imsu> 아마 수학과 교수님이 수업하나 보네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 학과도 컴공, 교수님도 컴공이시니까 문제죠...
<imsu> 으잉?
<drake_kr> 뭐가 문제야!
<imsu> 근데 왜 수학을 하지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐 암튼 jincreator 점수 잘 나와야 함미다
<jincreator> drake_kr: 이미 늦었...OTL
<drake_kr> imsu: 야 진짜 성적이 떨어지는게 술과 여자때문이라면 그러려니 하지만 우분투때문이라그러면 웃기지 않냐? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 변명임
<imsu> 술마시고 여자사귀고 할거 다해도 학점 잘나오는애들은 있쬬 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 jincreator 는 진짜 우분투때문에 성적 떨어졌자나
<imsu> 거기다가 프로젝트까지 ;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분도님이 실장자리 뺏는거 너무 이해돼..
<imsu> 얼마나 우분투를 열심히 했길래;; ㅇ\후덜덜
<imsu> 아 뺐겼어요?
<drake_kr> jincreator: 가 이번에 번역때문에 공부할 시간이 없었어
<jincreator> 어차피 CD 번역은 데드라인 놓쳤습니다...
<jincreator> 그냥 제가 불성실...OTL
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 암튼 목적의식을 가지고 하면 좀더 나음
<drake_kr> imsu 보면 '간절히 원하면'이라는 스킬을 쓰는데 그거 좋은 스킬임
<imsu> drake_kr: 어 뭐야 좋게 들리진 않는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 간절히 원합니다 형님의 분홍키보드 ㅋㅋㅋ
<asdfjkasdf> 님들아
<asdfjkasdf> 문제가 생겼습니다
<jincreator> asdfjkasdf: 님들아 -> 저기요, 여러분, ...
<jincreator> 무슨 문제인가요?
<asdfjkasdf> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19518
<asdfjkasdf> 맨위에 파일 편집 보기 이동 책갈피 도움말 은 어떻게 없애요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 내가 만약 키보드가 필요할 때 누가 나에게 키보드를 주지? 바로 형님~
<imsu> 에이 이건 좀 이제 지겨울때가 되었구나 딴거 없나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EB%85%B8%ED%8B%B8%EB%9F%AC%EC%8A%A4+%EB%A9%94%EB%89%B4+%EC%97%86%EC%95%A0%EA%B8%B0
<asdfjkasdf> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19519
<jincreator> drake_kr: 그놈 3가 우분투에 처음 들어간 게 11.10이기 때문에 아직 마땅한 팁이 별로 없습니다.
<imsu> 머가 이렇게 어려운 주제여 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 아니 텍스트면 되지 뭐가 더 필요한겨
<imsu> drake_kr: 역시 저처럼 대충 쓰는게 신간 편할듯합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 텍스트보다 편함?
<imsu> 텍스트는 번거러워요
<imsu> 명령어 일일이 다 쳐줘야 해서 쩝;
<asdfjkasdf> 어떻게해요
<jincreator> asdfjkasdf: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 indicator-appmenu를 찾은 후 밑의 확장 기능 3개까지 모두 지우세요.
<asdfjkasdf> 여러분 맨위에있는 거 없앨수는 없애요
<drake_kr> jincreator: empathy나 xchat중에 뭐가 더 좋음?
<drake_kr> imsu는 erc니까 됐고 -.-
<imsu> 헐 왜 또 저에게 태클을 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 임수옹은 이미 우주의 신이쟎...
<jincreator> asdfjkasdf: 원래는 GNOME Classic으로 들어가면 같이 해결되는데 자꾸만 안된다고 하시니...
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요.
<imsu> DarkCircle: 헐 언제 오셨대 ;;
<jincreator> drake_kr: xchat이 낫습니다.
<asdfjkasdf> 확장기능 어떻게지워요
<DarkCircle> jincreator : 너부죽.
<DarkCircle> imsu: 너부죽
<drake_kr> 그럼 asdfjkasdf 님께 일단 xchat 설치법부터..
<jincreator> asdfjkasdf: 체크 3개 풀면 "바뀐 내용 적용"이라는 단추가 생기는데 누르시면 됩니다.
<imsu> drake_kr: 메신저 통합용으로 쓰기는 엠파시가 낫던데요 전 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 네이트온이 이제 엠파시에서 안되는 이유로 안쓰지요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jincreator> drake_kr: ubuntu-ko에서 말하는 정도라면 empathy도 괜찮습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ empathy에서 들어오는 방법을 좀 설명드려..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 irssi라 -.-
<asdfjkasdf> 다지웠는데요
<asdfjkasdf> 나갔다가 다시 들어와요?
<imsu> http://zyo-zyo-textcube.blogspot.com/2011/05/irc-ubuntu-ko.html
<imsu> 캬캬캬
<imsu> 이대로 하면 됨
<jincreator> asdfjkasdf: 네, 그러세요.
<asdfjkasdf> 이게뭔가요?
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> "이게"뭔데요!?
<DarkCircle>  . . . 이맥스는 정말 안되는게 없는것 같다 ^^ . . .
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신이 입김을 훅~ 하면
<dkajdf> 아 그대론데
<DarkCircle> 모든게 갖춰진다능 ... - -)b
<dkajdf> 왜그러죠?
<imsu> DarkCircle: 우비소년도 아니고 우주의신이라뇨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<dkajdf> 그대로,.
<dkajdf> 위에 여전히 떠있어요
<DarkCircle> God of the universe!
<dkajdf> 파일 편집 보기 이동 책갈피 도움말
<DarkCircle> //-0-///
<Ponics_Beginner> 떱..
<Ponics_Beginner> 헉.. 닥써꿀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 분도님 / 오래간만에 인사 드립니다.. 꾸바닥..
<bundo> Ponics_Beginner,  ^^;
<jincreator> bundo: 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요. ==3
<bundo> 안드로이드 ? Ponics_Beginner
<bundo> jincreator, 다이어트좀 해보았삼 코분투?
<jincreator> dkajdf: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 다시 찾아 들어가 제대로 지워졌는지 다시 보십시오.
<Ponics_Beginner> 분도님 / 네 ?
<jincreator> bundo: 저 아직 시험 기간입니다...
<bundo> 아하
<dkajdf> 아까 어디를 들어가라고 했죠?
<bundo> 아 Ponics_Beginner  지금 안드로이드인가요 ?
<jincreator> dkajdf: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 indicator-appmenu를 찾으시라고 했었습니다.
<drake_kr> 그러니까 마우스 스크롤 좀만 올리면 되는 empathy부터 좀 알려드리랑게요 계속 물어봤던거 또 물어보잖심
<Ponics_Beginner> 분도님 / 아닌데효.. 집에 막 들어 왔습니다..
<bundo> 아 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> bundo: 오늘 ubuntu-devel으로부터 한국어 기본 글꼴을 나눔고딕으로 바꾸는 안건에 대해 상의하자는 메일이 왔습니다.
<bundo> 잘해서 잘처리바랍니다.
<imsu> 오잉 갑자기 이 활기찬분위기?
<imsu> huh?
<bundo> 임수 나 왔잖어 ㅎㅎㅎ
<asdfjsd> b.b
<jincreator> bundo: 하는 김에 아예 나눔고딕코딩도 넣어볼까 생각중이에요.
<asdfjsd> ㅠ.ㅠ
<asdfjsd> 그대로에요
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator, 용량도 생각하자고?
<bundo> 잘 돼면 굿
<bundo> 터미널에 기본 글꼴로 굿
<imsu> bundo: 스크롤이 계속 올라가길래 깜짝 놀랬네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<asdfjsd> 아까 어디 들어가라고 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bundo> 난 북한 천리마지만
<asdfjsd> 죄송함니다
<asdfjsd> 자꾸 귀찮게 해서요
<drake_kr> jincreator: 나눔고딕코딩 매우 좋은생각!
<bundo> asdfjsd,  누구 세유 ?
<asdfjsd> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19519
<asdfjsd> 그대로에요
<asdfjsd> 아까 어디 들어가라고 하셨죠?
<jincreator> bundo: 용량은 우분투 iso 담당자들이 알아서 생각하겠죠. :)
<bundo> jincreator, 오케이 그럼 코분투는 jincreator 이 좀 책임지나?
<jincreator> asdfjsd: ...아까 변한 게 없다고 하지 않았나요?
<asdfjsd> 네
<asdfjsd> 그대로에요
<jincreator> asdfjsd: 작업표시줄 아래로 내려가 있네요!
<asdfjsd> 이거는 아까 사진이구요
<kolay> 무슨 문제가 있는지요?
<asdfjsd> 맨위에요
<asdfjsd> 파일 편집 보기 이동 책갈피
<asdfjsd> 도움말
<kolay> 중간에 들어와서 잘 모릅니다.
<jincreator> bundo: 네. 그래서 런치패드 cobuntu 팀에 가입 처리 좀 부탁드립니다.
<asdfjsd> 이렇게 나와있어요
<bundo> jincreator, 싫어
<bundo> jincreator, 우린 아이큐 , 이큐  & 주량 되야 받거든?
<jincreator> asdfjsd: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 indicator-appmenu 찾으시면 됩니다.
<bundo> 주량이 딸리잖어? 그쵸?
<asdfjsd> 그렇게 했다니까는요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<jincreator> bundo: ...아니라고 말할 수 없는 사실이군요. OTL
<bundo> 다이어트 내가 할께요 이번 CD 내야 함 쩝
<jincreator> asdfjsd: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 확장기능까지 다 지웠나요? 그리고 나갔다 다시 들어왔나요?
<bundo> 11.10 코분투 CD 아 고민됨
<asdfjsd> 이게 나갔다가 들어오면 다시 체크 되어 있어요
<asdfjsd> 왜 그런거에요?
<jincreator> asdfjsd: ..."바뀐 내용 적용"이라는 단추가 생기는 거 눌렀나요?
<asdfjsd> 네 눌렀습니다
<DarkCircle> 결국 주량이 0인 이유로 컷 -0-
<asdfjsd> 사라졌네요
<asdfjsd> 바뀐내용
<asdfjsd> 아이콘이 사라졌어요
<asdfjsd> 그럼 바뀐건가요?
<asdfjsd> 위에 파일 편집 보기 이동은 그대로네요
<jincreator> asdfjsd: indicator-appmenu는 일단 지웠나요?
<asdfjsd> 네 지웠어요
<jincreator> asdfjsd: 그럼 이제 "깔기" 단추로 바뀌었나요?
<asdfjsd> 네
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 체크 3개 모두 풀고 "바뀐 내용 적용" 눌러보세요.
<asdfjsd> 눌렀어요
<jincreator> 어떻게 되었나요?
<asdfjsd> 그대로
<drake_kr> asdfjsd: 노트북인가요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 자자... 면상북에 분도님 생신 추카 쎄리머니를 올렸습니다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 모더덜 오셔서.. 추카 해주세요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 면상북 == 면상책
<jincreator> asdfjsd: 체크도 없어지고 단추도 다 없어지지 않았나요?
<asdfjsd> 아니요 데스큽탑입니다
<asdfjsd> 네 다 없어졌습니다
<jincreator> 그럼 나갔다 다시 들어와보세요.
<drake_kr> 음 bundo 님 생일빵은 누가 때리지..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 일단.. 생일빵은 적립이 가능 한걸로 알고 있심...
<sdfjasdf> 아...그대로 입니다...
<jincreator> ...터미널 여세요.
<sdfjasdf> 열었습니다
<drake_kr> http://cartoon.plaync.co.kr/serialtoon/view.php?page=4&id=213
<imsu> drake_kr: 바로 여러분
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> sdfjasdf: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu
<jincreator> 라고 한 다음 열쇠글 넣으세요
<jincreator> ...라고 하려고 했는데 나가셨군요.
<sdfjasdf> 안나갔습니다
<sdfjasdf> 따라했어요
<jincreator> sdfjasdf: 뭐라고 나오나요?
<sdfjasdf> 지워졌다고 나오네요
<drake_kr> jincreator: 지치겠다
<jincreator> drake_kr: 시간 지나면 다시 들어오시겠죠.
<drake_kr> 긍게..
<drake_kr> 고기도 안 사주면서 엄청 부려먹네
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<dkehew> 안돼는 돼요
<dkehew> 그대로 있어요
<jincreator> dkehew: 이건 그냥 확인만 하는 거에요. "indicator-appmenu 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다." 같이 나왔었나요?
<imsu> 야속한 우분투
<imsu> 아이패드를 샀으면 이렇게 안해보셨을 텐데 아쉽군 ㅋㅋ
<dkehew> 아니오
<dkehew> 왜그러죠
<bundo> 난 고기 안먹어
<bundo> 맛없쓰... OTL...
<imsu> ??
<imsu> bundo: 안드시는 고기 다 저에게 주소서
<dkehew> 없어는 질가요..,,,
<jincreator> dkehew: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<imsu> drake_kr: 혼자 소주나 한잔해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 계란 삶은거안주삼아 한잔 마실까나 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 오늘은 피곤하네요 일찍 자려고요
<bundo> 다음에 다구 놀이 합시다 제주 다음에서?
<imsu> bundo: 오잉
<bundo> 나 제주도 감
<bundo> ^^; 오늘은 빠바2
<imsu> drake_kr: 아참 형님 저 토요일 참석해요 분부만 하십쇼 ㅋㅋㅋ 모임때 참석함 ㅋㅋ
<dkehew> 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로 지우지 않습니다
<dkehew> 이렇게 나옵니다
<imsu> bundo: 들어가세여
<drake_kr> 오오
<dkehew> 패키지를 지우는 중입니다
<dkehew> 이렇게 나오는데용
<jincreator> 다 끝났으면 나갔다 다시 들어와보세요.
<askdjf> 와~
<askdjf> 지워졌어요
<askdjf> 좋다
<jincreator> 원래 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 한번에 지워져야 하는데 뭔가 잘못하신 듯 합니다. 그쪽 컴퓨터를 볼 수가 없어 하는 수 없이 터미널 명령어로 알려드렸습니다.
<jincreator> 잘 되어서 다행이네요.
<askdjf> 님
<askdjf> 인터넷에서
<askdjf> 글꼴을 다른걸로 바꾸고 싶은데요
<askdjf> 파이어폭스 글꼴이요
<drake_kr> 아음.. xchat이나 empathy 사용법을 좀 공지하는게 좋을듯..
<jincreator> askdjf: 편집->환경설정->내용->기본 글꼴
<askdjf> 익스플로러에서 보는것처럼은 바꿀수는 없나요?
<askdjf> 어색해서요
<jincreator> 익스플로러에서 보이는 건 윈도에 들어있는 글꼴(보통 굴림)로 보여주는 겁니다. 이건 글꼴 파일이 없기 때문에 안됩니다.
<drake_kr> http://ask.nate.com/qna/view.html?n=8701978
<drake_kr> 아, jincreator 우리 저장소에 네이버사전체 있음?
<geepurin> 윈도우즈 라이센스가 없으시면 네이버 사전체를 쓰시면 되겠네요. http://krdic.naver.com/font.nhn
<drake_kr> geepurin: 취취퐁
<jincreator> askdjf: 그냥 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 ttf-nanum을 찾아 깔으세요. 좀 더 나을 겁니다.
<jincreator> drake_kr: 그 바로가기에 나와있는 방법은 문제가 많네요. 그냥 글꼴 파일을 더블클릭하면 창 뜨는데 "글꼴 설치" 누르면 됩니다.
<askdjf> 그 다음에는 어떻게해요
<jincreator> askdjf: 나갔다 다시 들어오세요. 네이버에서 주는 나눔고딕으로 글꼴이 바뀌어져 나올 겁니다.
<askdjf>  xchat 쓰면 채팅 할 수 있어요?
<askdjf> 채팅프로그램
<askdjf> 그거쓰면 아이디 안바뀌나요?
<jincreator> xchat도 되고 우분투에 들어있는 엠퍼시도 되고 피진도 됩니다.
<jincreator> 웹에서 들어올 때 아이디 넣는 칸이 있는데 자신이 원하는 거 쓰면 그냥 고정되는데요.
<askdjf> 엠피시
<jincreator> 엠피시 -> 엠퍼시
<askdjf> 엠퍼시 인터넷 메신저 등록했는데
<askdjf> 네트워크 오류라고 뜨네요
<jincreator> askdjf: 닉네임에 한글이 들어가나요?
<askdjf> 아니요
<imsu> drake_kr: 악덕;;ㅋㅋ
<askdjf> 여기
<askdjf> 저는 인터넷으로 들어오는데요
<askdjf> 채팅창으로는 어떻게 채팅해요
<jincreator> askdjf: 엠퍼시에서 서버 주소를 어디로 하셨나요?
<askdjf> freenode요
<jincreator> askdjf: 지금 엠퍼시 열려 있나요?
<askdjf> 네
<jincreator> 편집->계정
<askdjf> 네
<jincreator> 자신이 만든 계정을 누르면 오른쪽에 자세히 뜨죠?
<askdjf> 네
<jincreator> 네트워크는 freenode로 골라져 있죠?
<askdjf> 네
<jincreator> 대화명은 뭘로 되어 있나요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 아니형님;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<askdjf> jangseokgwon
<askdjf> 오류는 안뜨는데요
<askdjf> 이제
<jincreator> 그런 건 빨리...
<askdjf> 메신저통해서 채팅하는법 알려주세요
<askdjf> 여기 인터넷상으로 말고
<jincreator> 계정 설정 창은 닫으세요.
<askdjf> 네
<jincreator> 방->입장->#ubuntu-ko
<askdjf> 닫았어요
<jangseokgwon> 안녕하세요
<jangseokgwon> 메신저로 대화하는 거에요
<jincreator> 네, 이제 잘 되시네요.
<jangseokgwon> 신기하네요
<JangSeokGwon> 님
<JangSeokGwon> 방 즐겨찾기에 느려면 어떻게 하죠?
<jincreator> 님 -> ~님
<JangSeokGwon> ~님
<jincreator> "부르는 사람" 님
<JangSeokGwon> 진크레이터님
<jincreator> 음...제 말은 다른 사람의 아이디를 쓰면 그 사람에게 알림이 갑니다.
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon
<JangSeokGwon> 대화방 즐겨찾기 어떻게 저장해요
<jincreator> 열려있는 대화창 메뉴에 무엇무엇이 있나요?
<jincreator> 엠퍼시를 쓴 지 오래되어서...
<JangSeokGwon> 대화 편집 탭 도움말
<jincreator> "대화"나 "편집" 메뉴에 "즐겨찾기에 추가" 또는 이와 비슷한 거 없나요?
<JangSeokGwon> 없어요
<JangSeokGwon> 즐겨찾는 대화방만있어요
<jincreator> 아, 그거 누르세요.
<JangSeokGwon> 눌렀는데 그대로에요
<JangSeokGwon> 그대로에요
<jincreator> 대화창 말고 엠퍼시 원래 창의 방 -> 즐겨 찾기 관리 로 들어가면 뜨지 않나요?
<JangSeokGwon> 즐겨찾기 관리로 들어가면
<JangSeokGwon> 추가하는거 없는데요
<JangSeokGwon> - 표시만 있네요
<jincreator> 네, 표시가 생겼죠.
<jincreator> 그럼 된 겁니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 근데 나갔다들어오면
<JangSeokGwon> 없는데요
<jincreator> 자동 연결을 고르시면 엠퍼시를 켤 때 알아서 방에 들어와집니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 방목록에없는데
<JangSeokGwon> 즐겨찾기 목록에 없어요
<jincreator> 아, 그런가요?
<JangSeokGwon> 네
<jincreator> 말하는 창에서 "대화" 메뉴의 "즐겨 찾는 대화방(F)" 왼쪽에 체크 그림이 있나요?
<JangSeokGwon> 네
<jincreator> 그대로 두고 엠퍼시 창의 "방"->"즐겨 찾기 관리"에 들어가보세요.
<JangSeokGwon> 없어요
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 엠퍼시를 끝내고 다시 열어 보세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 고생이 많으십니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 어차피 시험도 내일 아침에 별로 안중요한 것 하나만 치면 되거든요.
<imsu> 헐 포기? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 앗, 포기는 아니에욧!
<jincreator> 그렇지만 자신이 있는 건 아닌...
<JangSeokGwon> 아 되네요
<jincreator> 잘 된다니 다행이네요.
<imsu> jincreator: 후히하실텐데 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu: ???
<imsu> 아 시험이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 오늘 밤 새서 보고 내일 하루종일 자죠, 뭐.
<JangSeokGwon> 아 이제야 편하네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐.. 난 고만 자야 할듯..
<Ponics_Beginner> 진규 / 굿밤...
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner:  네, 안녕히 주무세요.
<JangSeokGwon> 시작할때 소리가 안들리는데 어떻게 하죠?
<JangSeokGwon> 거기 아무도 없으세요?
<JangSeokGwon> 진크레이터님
<jincreator> 저도 잘은 모르겠습니다. 다만 Alt+F2->gnome-session-properties 해서 뜨는 창에 GNOME Login Sound 가 있는지 한번 보십시오.
<JangSeokGwon> 없어요
<jincreator> 추가를 누르시고
<jincreator> 이름 : GNOME Login Sound
<jincreator> 명령 : /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<jincreator> 설명 : Plays a sound whenever you log in
<JangSeokGwon> 그렇게 했는데도
<JangSeokGwon> 소리가 안나오는데요
<jincreator> 저도 잘 나오던 소리가 조용히를 켠 것도 아닌데 왜 갑자기 안 나오는지 지금으로서는 잘 모르겠네요.
<JangSeokGwon> 우분투에서요
<JangSeokGwon> 님
<JangSeokGwon> 작업영역이 1개로 줄었는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 4개로 늘릴려면은 어떻게해야해요?
<JangSeokGwon> 진크레이터님
<jincreator> GNOME Classic이라면 화면 오른쪽 아래의 작업 창을 오른클릭하여 설정에서 늘려보세요.
<JangSeokGwon> 진크레이터님 질문이 하나더 있습니다
<jincreator> 제가 모든 걸 다 아는 건 아니지만 해 보세요.
<JangSeokGwon> 경로보여지는창이
<JangSeokGwon> 자꾸사라지네요
<JangSeokGwon> 폴더창에서요
<JangSeokGwon> 컨트롤 l누루면  생겼다가 부팅하고 꺼졌다 키면 사라지는데
<JangSeokGwon> 어떻게하죠?
<JangSeokGwon> 참그리고 컴피즈 관리자가 어디에 있나요?
<jincreator> 그건 원래 그런 거에요. 리눅스가 반드시 윈도처럼 돌아가야 할 이유는 없잖아요? ;)
<JangSeokGwon> 컴피즈 관리자는 어디에 있나요?
<jincreator> 컴피즈 관리자는 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 compizconfig setting manager로 찾아 깔아야 하는데 아직 리눅스에 익숙하지 않으시다면 안 쓰시는 게 좋습니다. 잘못 건디리며 창 가장자리도 안뜨고
<jincreator> 잘못 건드리면 창 가장자리도 안나오고 골치아픕니다.
<kolay> 오리지날 X 를 경험해 보시면 지금이 얼마나 행복한지 알 수 있습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 님아
<JangSeokGwon> 소리가 안 나오는데 어떻게 해야하나요?
<JangSeokGwon> 시작음및 효과음이 나오지 안습니다
<JangSeokGwon> 아시는분있으면 도와주세요
<JangSeokGwon> 아무도 안계신가요?
<JangSeokGwon> 거기 아무도 안계세요?
<kolay> 리눅스 드라이버 사이트에 물어보시는 것도 방법인듯.
<JangSeokGwon> 주소가 어떻게 되는데요?
<kolay> 채팅 사이트에서는 답 안나옵니다.
<kolay> 구글의 도움을 받아 보시길.
<kolay> 리눅스 사운드 드라이버 이런식으로... 영어로 검색해야 합니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 뭐 그거야 옛날 얘기고..
<JangSeokGwon> 네?
<JangSeokGwon> 소리가 안나오는데
<JangSeokGwon> 어떻게 아시는분 안계세요?
<drake_kr> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15324&sid=8fcb3496eacffdd730fff56b212d1084#p75953
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%8B%9C%EC%9E%91%EC%9D%8C+%ED%9A%A8%EA%B3%BC%EC%9D%8C
<kolay> 코덱 없으면 음악 재생이 안됩니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 없는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 우분투 사운드 모드 변경하는게 없어요
<JangSeokGwon> 음악은 나오는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 엠피쓰리 파일은 나와요
<JangSeokGwon> 근데 효과음과 시작음만 안나옵니다
<kolay> 그러면 설정 만져보면 다 알수 있을겁니다.
<kolay> 로그인 시 시동 사운드 재생하는 기능이 있었는데 11.10 에서는 잘 모르겠군요.
<kolay> 이번 업데이트에서 바뀐게 좀 있어서 적응이 안되는군요.
<JangSeokGwon> 복구하는 방법 없을까요?
<JangSeokGwon> 이제는 아예소리가 안들려요
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%B4%EB%93%9C+%EC%84%A4%EC%A0%95
<JangSeokGwon> 처음처럼 만드는 방법 없어요?
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%B2%98%EC%9D%8C+%EC%83%81%ED%83%9C%EB%A1%9C#sclient=psy-ab&hl=ko&newwindow=1&source=hp&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%B4%88%EA%B8%B0%ED%99%94&pbx=1&oq=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%B4%88%EA%B8%B0%ED%99%94&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=3329l3480l2l4039l3l2l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=860d3af864fbb7ab&biw=1920&bih=952
<JangSeokGwon> 마우스 포인터 바꾸려면 어떻게해요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-26
<drake_kr> yemharc: 뷁
<drake_kr> 오픈스택커뮤니티나 가야지
<drake_cli> 아웅
<drake_cli> 오픈스택 세미나 왔음요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 오옹
<lyuso> 좋으시겠습니다.
<drake_cli> 뭔소린지 하나도 모르것음
<lyuso> ......
<drake_cli> 회사측 사람들이 많고요..
<drake_cli> 원래 이게 뜬구름잡는 소리라, 회사에서 관심을 가지죠 보통 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네 맞아요.......ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 저는 매우 현실적인 사람이라..
<drake_cli> (하지만 저건 현실적이고 기술적인 내용인데 왜 못 알아듣는거지 -_-)
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 4차원으로 가고있군요.
<drake_cli> 뭐 대충 네트워크 / 스케쥴링 / 스토리지에 대해서 설명하는군요
<drake_cli> 귀에 못이 박히것다 증말
<lyuso> 아아 그거군요.
<lyuso> 저도 못알아듣습니다.
<drake_cli> 못 알아듣지만 지겨운..
<lyuso> 그런데 오픈스택의 목표가 원래 클라우드였으니
<lyuso> 그런 내용이 나올 수 밖에요. 'ㅅ'
<drake_cli> 암튼 인공지능 관련하여 쓰고싶은 분이 계신듯
<lyuso> 네에.....
<drake_cli> 역시 이런데 오면 본방보단 잿밥에 관심이.. -ㅅ-
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 그렇기도 합니다.
<lyuso> 나중에 결과 PT올라오면 그거 구경해야겠습니다 저는.
<drake_cli> 그렇죠 저건 먼저 문서를 봐야 뭔 내용인지 아는데..
<drake_cli> 세미나 후에 문서를 나눠준다능
<lyuso> .......
<drake_cli> 리더님한테 먼저 내놓으라고 협박을 해야겠어요
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 웬지 그림이 안 그려지는데..
<drake_cli> 근데 왜 다들 사과공책이지..
<lyuso> ........
<lyuso> 혼자서만 IBM 노트북 들고계신다던지 하시기도 합니다. 그나저나, 그림이 안그려지신다니 뭘 하시길래......
<drake_cli> 아, 그러니까 오픈스택 구성이요
<imsu> 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 오픈스택세미나왔음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_cli: 재밌습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 전혀.
<imsu> 무슨 내용인데요?
<drake_cli> 뭐 이클립스 열고 뭐하고 하는디.. -_-
<Beable> 현재 우분투 11.10 쓰고 있는 사용자입니다. 11.10에서 Wobbly windows 기능 어떻게 하시는지 아시는분 계세요? 아 그리고 한글 사용때문에 Ubuntu 2D 사용중입니다 ^^.
<drake_cli> wubi인가..
<Beable> 아 네
<drake_cli> 으으..
<Beable> 으..
<Beable> 역시 안되는건가요
<drake_cli> 아니, 그게 뭔지 몰라요..
<Beable> wobbly window 말씀하시는겁니까?
<Beable> 그 윈도우 창같은거 드래그해서 움질일때 흔들리는거요.
<drake_cli> compiz쪽 같은디..
<Beable> 예...
<drake_cli> 혹시 지역이 서울쪽인가요?
<drake_cli> 이번주 토요일 저희 모임 하구요
<Beable> 저 같은 초보도 환영해주는건가요 ㅎ
<drake_cli> 데스크탑 관련 주제로 첫번째 세션을 jincreator 가 발표합니다
<Beable> 아쉽게도 제가 현재 미국 거주중이라서요.
<drake_cli> 하와이에 계시는 분도 있고요..
<Beable> 하와이에서 서울로 오신다구요?
<drake_cli> 설마요 -ㅅ -
<drake_cli> 하와이 거주하시는 분도 계신다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Beable> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Beable> 하여간 윈도우 개인 설정이 리눅스로 갈아탄 메인 이유였는데 그게 안된다니 흑..
<drake_cli> ㅎㅎ;
<drake_cli> 제가 거의 텍스트만 이용해서..
<Beable> 오
<Beable> CLI 말씀하시는건가요
<drake_cli> 네 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_cli> command line interface
<Beable> 이야... 저도 CLI 폼나보여서 배우고 싶은데 지금 아는건 sudo open firefox
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Beable> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Beable> 그런거 어디서 배우세요
<Beable> 학원다니시나
<drake_cli> 그, compiz-config던가 하는게 있는데..
<drake_cli> 여러가지 설정이 가능할거에요
<drake_cli> 학원 다녀봤자 별로..
<drake_cli> 자기가 다 해보는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Beable> 아 시도 해봤는데 흔들리는 창은 안되는거 같더라고요
<drake_cli> 음.. 창 움직이면 띠용띠용하는 그런거 말씀하시는거죠?
<Beable> ... 띠용띠용이 뭔지 모르겠으나 비슷한거 같은데요
<drake_cli> 울렁울렁이라던가..
<Beable> 울렁울렁이 좋은 표현이네요
<drake_cli> 그게.. 전에 11.04 잠깐 썼을때 compiz-config던가 있었어요.. 설정쪽에..
<Beable> 아 네. CCSM 지금도 쓰고있긴한데 울렁거리는건 Unity하고 아직 잘 안맞는다고 하더라구요.
<Beable> 그래서 제 친구도 11.04로 다시 가던데
<Beable> 근데 아무리 CLI 잘 알아도 GUI가 더 빠르지 않나요?
<drake_cli> 전 10.04.. -_
<Beable> 아... 저 사실 11.10가 처음 리눅스...
<drake_cli> 키보드랑 마우스랑 속도차이를 말씀하시는검미까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 당연히 키보드가 빠르죠
<drake_cli> 할만한건 별로 없지만 ㅋㅋ
<Beable> 키보드가 빠르다구요?
<Beable> 으헠
<drake_cli> 그리고 뭔가 있어보이구요 ㅋㅋ
<Beable> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 으음
<lyuso> CCSM 써도
<drake_cli> 저도 29일에 서버관련해서 발표합니당
<lyuso> 오오오
<Beable> 모임하고 나서 인터넷에 올려 주시면 안되나요
<lyuso> 아마 포럼에 업로드 해주실꺼에요
<drake_cli> 당연히 올리지요.. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 늘 포럼 참가가 불가능하니
<lyuso> 그거만 보고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Beable> 아 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 대구니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 근데 자료 자체는 너무 단순한데..
<jincreator> Beable: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 compizconfig-settings-manager를 찾아 깔면 매만질 수 있습니다. 다만 Unity2D에서는 컴피즈를 쓰지 않아요. 그리고 Unity의 경우 컴피즈의 플러그인으로 돌아가기 때문에 잘못 만졌다간 문제가 생길 수도 있습니다.
<drake_cli> 오 gui천재 등장
<lyuso> 자료 자체는
<drake_cli> gui만(!) 잘하는 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 응? 누가요?
<lyuso> 어쩔 수 없....
<lyuso> 천재 등장하셨어요
<lyuso> 진크님
<lyuso> =)
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_cli> gui에 한해서 <-
<jincreator> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<drake_cli> Low
<jincreator> drake_cli: gui도 못하는...
<lyuso> 써니님도 안녕하세용
<Beable> 아 빨리 CLI 배워서 자랑하고 싶다
<lyuso> 저는 gui 도 CLI 도 못하는 류소입니다.
<drake_cli> 음
<Seony> lyuso: 안녕하세요. 오랫만이네요.
<Beable> 여기서 컴퓨터 언어나 코딩 하시는분 계시나요?
<lyuso> Seony, 네. 정말로 오래간만입니다.
<lyuso> 저는 그냥 평범하게 SCADA 만 다룹니다. 아주 기초적인.
<Seony> 저도 아주 기초적인 PHP, Java, BASH, Perl 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 한국어를 잘 하고요, 영어를 지금 공부하고 있습니다.
<drake_cli> 아우.. ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 사기치지마요
<drake_cli> 시끄럽다 해서 나왔음 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> jincreator: 컴퓨터 언어라고 물어보셨는데 동문서답을 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> jincreator, 지금 엄청나게 큰거 하시면서
<lyuso> 못하시긴
<yemharc_> Seony: 저 죽겠심욧
<jincreator> Seony: Siri는 영어 잘 하던데요? 내년에는 한국어도 하고요.
<Seony> 이번에 홈서버로 쓰고있는 맥미니서버 뒤집어 엎고 솔라리스 했더니... 아 마음에 드네요.
<Seony> yemharc_: 왜요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 지금 북미 결제 막혔 ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> .........
<Seony> jincreator: Siri는... 사람이 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 아 써니님 솔라리스 엄청 좋아하시죠
<Beable> 아 그리고 한글은 어떤걸로 쓰시는건가요?
<Seony> yemharc_, 그거 되는 방법 있지않아요?
<Seony> lyuso: 네. 많이 좋아하죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> please contact itunes.... 중얼중얼 하면서 카드를 안받아주네요
<drake_cli> 전 한글을 scim으로 사용합니다
<Beable> 저같은 경우는 iBus Ubuntu 2D로 돌려가면서 쓰는데
<yemharc_> 그리고 홍콩하고 왔다갔다 하는것도 막혔다는군요
<lyuso> 오픈솔라리스가 쓸만하신가봐요.
<Beable> 3D에서는 한글 띄어쓰기가 제대로 안되서...
<jincreator> Beable: 전 그놈 쉘에서 ibus 씁니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 저는 gnome-shell 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> yemharc_, 음... 그럼 이제 편법이 없는거네요.
<lyuso> 다만 하드웨어가 너무 저사양이라
<yemharc_> 어흑.....ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 편법으로 설정 만져서
<JangSeokGwon> 한컴리눅스오피스 가지고 계신분 계세요?
<lyuso> 우분투 11.10 으로 올렸어요.
<Seony> yemharc_, 제가 도울 수 있는 일이 있으면 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JangSeokGwon: 왜요?
<JangSeokGwon> 깔려고요
<lyuso> JangSeokGwon, 네이버 오픈오피스로 하실 수 있습니다.
<yemharc_> 막상 주소를 받아도 카드 결제정보 주소지랑 틀리면 그것도 막혀서........
<Seony> JangSeokGwon: 죄송하지만 여기서는 불법프로그램 공유 부탁 삼가해주세요.
<drake_cli> 오오? 네이버 오픈오피스?
<yemharc_> Seony: 이번달....이라 하기도 뭐하고 보름정도에 벌써 18만원이 나갔는데.......orz
<JangSeokGwon> 오픈오피스가 괜찮나요?
<lyuso> ......
<Seony> 헐... 18만원...
<lyuso> 말고 네이버에서 제공하는 웹 프로그램이 있잖아요
<Seony> 저를 잇는 차세대 맥빠시군요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 구글독스는 안되지만,
<yemharc_> 음악을 받다보니 (데헷.......)
<Seony> 아... 음악...
<yemharc_> 아니아니아니 여튼 이게 중요한게 아닌데......
<lyuso> 네이버 N 드라이브 나온 다음에 생긴 오피스 기능이 hwp 를 편집할 수 있습니다.
<drake_cli> 오 짱
<yemharc_> 이걸 어떻게 풀어야 할까요..... 일단 다들 메일을 보내라 라고는 하는데
<JangSeokGwon> 오픈오피스 리눅스에 깔려요?
<Seony> yemharc_, 일단은 편법이 가능한데까지 해보시구요, 안되면 저랑 상의해보죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JangSeokGwon: 당연하죠.
<Seony> 오픈오피스가 리눅스용으로 먼저 나오지 않았나요?
<drake_cli> 오픈오피스는 당연히 설치되어 있습미다. libre office라는 이름으로요 ㅋ
<Seony> 오래되서 가물가물하지만...
<lyuso> libre office 가 이미 기본 설치되어있습니다.
<drake_cli> staroffice -> openoffice 였던가요? 아닌가?
<yemharc_> 스타오피스도 전신이 있지 않았나요
<lyuso> 전신이 있었었나요.
<JangSeokGwon> libre office 호환돼요?
<lyuso> 그건 잘 모르겠습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 한컴오피스하고
<lyuso> 죄송합니다만, 안되니까 제가 네이버 office를 쓰시라고 권장하는 중입니다.
<lyuso> 씽크프리의 경우 IE 에서만 작동하기 때문에 안되는것이구요.
<drake_cli> 요즘은 HWP조차 굳이 써야 할 이유가 없어요 -ㅅ-
<JangSeokGwon> 오픈오피스 가 64비트 버전이없어요
<JangSeokGwon> download.openoffice.org/other.html#tested-full
<JangSeokGwon> 인텔꺼 받으면 안돼죠
<JangSeokGwon> 저 amd인데
<drake_cli> 인텔꺼 받아도 될걸요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 인텔꺼 안받으시면 뭘로 받으실려고...
<lyuso> .......
<drake_cli> AMD가 메뉴에 없으면 인텔로 받으세요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> i386 (32) 이냐 AMD 64(64) 이냐 차이일꺼에요
<JangSeokGwon> 근데 그거 32비트용 아니에요?
<drake_cli> 메뉴가 아마, intel x86 / mips / arm 뭐 이런식일텐데..
<yemharc_> 어차피 밑바닥은 다 인텔 (먼산)
<JangSeokGwon> 저 64비트인데
<yemharc_> 64에선 32어플이 돌아갑니다
<Seony> 음.. 오늘은 왠지 그분이 오실 것 같은 예감이... 로긴 들어가야지.
<JangSeokGwon> 아 다행이네요
<lyuso> ....
<JangSeokGwon> 누구요?
<JangSeokGwon> 그분이 누군가요?
<JangSeokGwon> 님들아
<JangSeokGwon> 죄송;
<JangSeokGwon> 님
<yemharc_> 여기랑은 상관없는 이야기에요
<JangSeokGwon> 강제종료
<lyuso> 네. 그럴꺼에요.
<JangSeokGwon> 어떻게해요?
<Seony> 뻥하고 킥을 하실 분이... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 어떤 강제종료 말인가요
<JangSeokGwon> 프로그램창 강제종료요
<JangSeokGwon> 응답안하는창
<JangSeokGwon> 그리고 지금 압축파일 다운받았는데
<JangSeokGwon> 어떻게 설치해요?
<yemharc_> 그냥 창 오른쪽 위 닫기 눌러도 알아서 강종하냐고 뜰텐데요
<JangSeokGwon> 안떠요
<drake_cli> 님들아 -> 왜들아 / 님 -> 왜 / 님아 -> 왬마
<JangSeokGwon> 오픈오피스 압축파일로 다운받았는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 어떤게 실행파일인지 모르겠어요
<JangSeokGwon> 우분투는 메모장같은 프로그램 없나요?
<Seony> 메뉴 찾아보세요
<lyuso> 찾아보시면 나옵니다.
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 메모장 같은 프로그램으로는 지에디트가 들어 있고 "메모" 프로그램으로는 톰보이가 있습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 32비트 안깔리는데요;
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 이미 오픈오피스에서 갈라져 나온 리버오피스(LibreOffice)가 깔려 있기 때문에 따로 깔지 않아도 됩니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<JangSeokGwon> 그럼 hwp하고 호환되는거네요
<JangSeokGwon> gedit 안깔렸었네요
<jincreator> 아뇨, hwp97이라면 모를까 요즘 hwp는 호환되지 않습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 11.10버전에는 안깔렸었나봐요
<JangSeokGwon> 그럼어떻게해요;
<JangSeokGwon> hwp파일열어야하는데
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 저도 11.10인데 저는 왜 지에디트가 들어있을까요?
<lyuso> 그래서
<JangSeokGwon> 한컴오피스없으세요?
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 네이버 오피스 말한게
<lyuso> 일부러 그런 게 아니라
<lyuso> .......
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 한글 파일을 보기만 하면 되나요?
<JangSeokGwon> 오픈오피스를 깔라면서요
<JangSeokGwon> 근데 안깔리니까
<JangSeokGwon> 리보오피스가 이미깔려있어서
<JangSeokGwon> 깔필요가 없다면서요
<lyuso> 리버오피스로 한컴파일을 열 수 없습니다.
<lyuso> 그래서 처음부터 네이버 오피스를 추천한거고
<JangSeokGwon> 글편집도 해야하거든요
<lyuso> 이걸 시도 해보 셧나요?
<lyuso> 글 편집 그것으로도 가능합니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 오픈오피스
<JangSeokGwon> 다운이 안돼요
<lyuso> ........
<lyuso> 안하셔도 됩니다.
<lyuso> 리버오피스나 오픈오피스나 둘 다 한컴 문서는 처리할 수 없으므로
<drake_cli> JangSeokGwon: 아 사람말좀 씹지마요 -_- 네이버오피스 쓰라는데 왜 리버오피스가 나오고 오픈오피스가 나와요 "네이버오피스"
<lyuso> http://loved.pe.kr/entry/Naver-Word 여기서 차근차근 따라가보세요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 랜카드가 이상한건지 계속 부팅할때마다 선을 뽑았따 빼줘야 해요 ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> imsu, 얼.......;;;
<drake_cli> 뽑았다 빼?
<lyuso> 이상하네요...
<lyuso> 어떻게 하면 뽑앗다 빼지죠?
<imsu> 랜선이요
<jincreator> 왜 못하죠? 뽑은 다음 빼면 되죠. ^^
<JangSeokGwon> 씹은게 아니라요
<JangSeokGwon> 제가 잘못알았어요
<JangSeokGwon> 네이버 오피스가 오픈오피스인줄 알았어요
<imsu> 그럴만도 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> ......진크가 개그치네용
<jincreator> lyuso: ...미안합니다. ==3
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 괜찮아요
<lyuso> 나름 산뜻했어요. =)
<jincreator> (급화색) 그렇죠?
<imsu> 말싸움꾼들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 박주영 데뷔골넣었네요
<drake_cli> 오오
<JangSeokGwon> 근데 참 안됐어요
<lyuso> 네. =)
<JangSeokGwon> 군대때문에
<JangSeokGwon> 한창나이일때 쉬어야하니깐요
<drake_cli> 일반병으로 가면 군생활 꼬일일은 없겠네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> JangSeokGwon: 군대라는 곳은 가야하는 곳이니깐요;; ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 하지만 아시안컵때 우승했더라면
<JangSeokGwon> 군면제잖아요
<JangSeokGwon> 그럼 몸값도 더 올라갔을테고
<JangSeokGwon> 한창시절을 유럽에명문구단 아스널에서 전설이 될 수 있을텐데요
<JangSeokGwon> 본인이 직접 얘기했죠 기자와의 인터뷰에서
<JangSeokGwon> 릴로 가지 않은 이유는 군대때문이라고
<imsu> 흡흡;; 호소하는 거군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 군대 좀 보내지 말아줘! ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 자기 나이를 고려하면 실제 유럽에서 뛸수있는시간은 2년밖에 안돼서
<JangSeokGwon> 최고의 클럽에서 뛰고싶었다고 그랬어요
<imsu> 아쉽기는 하네요~
<JangSeokGwon> 마우스 포인터는 어떻게 바꿔요?
<imsu> 그거 설정에서요
<JangSeokGwon> 배구 뉴스가 안습이네요
<imsu> 바탕화면 마우스 우클릭 하셔서 백그라운드 체인지 하시면
<imsu> 테마에 나와요
<JangSeokGwon> 키작다고 무시하지마 그래놓고 최단신인데 177
<JangSeokGwon> 그것도 여자가;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu: 그건 그놈 2 이야기입니다.
<imsu> 아 지금 그놈 3?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몰라요 그럼 안써봐서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시대에 역행하는 1人
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 gnome-tweak-tools 찾아 깔으시면 됩니다.
<imsu> 오 이맥스 한자도 되네 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu: 그놈 2는 이제 지원 끝났어요. 그리고 우분투 11.10에서 그놈3 쓰고요.
<JangSeokGwon> 어디 설정이요?
<imsu> jincreator: 그럼;;;; 11.04 에서 gnome3 을 설치하면 되남유?
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: gnome-tweak-tools 깔았나요?
<jincreator> 11.04는 그놈2로 만들어져 삽이 좀 들어가는데...
<drake_cli> 시대에 역행하는건 나지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠;; 나중에 바꾸죠 뭐 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> gnome-tweak-tools 이거로는 안나오고요
<imsu> 지금은 이걸로 만족해요 ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 어드벤스드 셋팅있어서 그거 깔았어요
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: 그게 같은 거에요.
<jincreator> 어드밴스트 셋팅 열으세요.
<jincreator> 왼쪽에서 Theme 고르면 오른쪽에 Cursor theme 있습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 아 찾았네요
<imsu> jincreator: 많이 바뀌었나요?
<jincreator> imsu: 그놈 3요? 네.
<drake_cli> 나만큼 시대에 역행하면 바뀌는게 없어 ㅋㅋ 편해 ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 조기 shell extensions 는 뭐에요?
<imsu> drake_cli: 아 마우스를 쓰시라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 아무것도 안나오는데
<JangSeokGwon> 페도라써 보신분계세요?
<JangSeokGwon> 다른 리눅스들은 평판이 어때요?
<JangSeokGwon> 전 이제 막 우분투만 써봐서리
<JangSeokGwon> 데비안이라고 있던데
<drake_cli> 페도라
<yemharc_> 우분투가 제일 편하고
<yemharc_> 데비안은 게으르고
<drake_cli> imsu가 날 패도라
<yemharc_> 페도라는 열심히 하는데 중구난방입니다
<JangSeokGwon> 버전이 너무 많나요?
<drake_cli> 음.. 만약 우분투가 아니라 gentoo쪽에서 이런 질문들을 하셨다면, 그쪽 커뮤니티에서는 욕이 나왔을겁니다.. 100%
<JangSeokGwon> 쿠분투도 깔아봤는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 왜요;
<lyuso> 네.
<JangSeokGwon> 제가 뭘 잘 못했나요?
<lyuso> 그럴꺼에요
<drake_cli> 젠투 커뮤니티에서는 뭣좀 물어보면 뭐라고 하냐면
<lyuso> 젠투나 프비 커뮤니티가면 일단 RTFM 부터 나오고
<drake_cli> "매뉴얼이나 읽어보고 오라고 병시나" <-
<lyuso> 네. 그렇죠.
<JangSeokGwon> 아 저한테 하시는 말씀이신가요?
<drake_cli> 그래도 여기는 초보자들이 많아서
<drake_cli> 아뇨, 제가 들은 이야기요
<lyuso> 저도 들은 이야기. =)
<JangSeokGwon> 패널추가할때요
<drake_cli> 여긴 그나마 "검색좀 하고 오시지.." 정도인데..
<JangSeokGwon> 패널 추가에 강제종료있잖아요
<JangSeokGwon> 그거 사용법 알려주세요
<lyuso> 다른데 가면 아마
<JangSeokGwon> 11.10에서요
<lyuso> 욕 재대로 먹을꺼에요
<drake_cli> 그쪽은 "이새끼는 컴파일도 안 해본 새끼가" 식임 -_-
<Seony> 그럴만한게, 젠투라는 게 그정도 스킬은 되야 쓸 수 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> kill 명령어도 모르면서 젠투를 쓴다는 것부터가 이미 무리데스라서.. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 젠투는 all compile 이니.
<drake_cli> 그야 그렇긴 한데 그쪽은 너무 폐쇄적이라서 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 폐쇠적인 것도 한 몫 하죠
<lyuso> 프비 커뮤니티처럼.
<drake_cli> 근데 arch도 만만치는 않더군요.. 으헝헝
<Seony> 대신, geek스러운 사람들한테는 천국이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 변태들이나 할만한 질문들로 심도깊은 대화를 나누니 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네. 변태같은 질문들도 받아주는데
<lyuso> 저는 변태같은 질문엔 답변 못드립니다.
<drake_cli> 프비 커뮤니티는 그나마 나아요
<drake_cli> 넷비 커뮤니티 어쩔거임..
<lyuso> ......말도 마세요
<JangSeokGwon> 님아
<lyuso> 그러고보니 프비 커뮤니티는
<JangSeokGwon> 터미널에서 아래 두 명령문 copy & paste하시면
<lyuso> 가끔가다보면 정말로 착하고 심도높으신 분도 많아요
<JangSeokGwon> ctrl+alt+del 누르면 system monitor 뜨게할 수 있습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 거기서 찾아서 끄면 되죠.
<JangSeokGwon> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "Delete"
<JangSeokGwon> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<JangSeokGwon> 저거 일단 하지 말아요
<JangSeokGwon> 한번보세요
<JangSeokGwon> 따라했는데 del키누르니
<lyuso> 저도 서버에 프비 올리는데
<JangSeokGwon> 떠요
<JangSeokGwon> 바꿀수 없을까요
<JangSeokGwon> 컨트롤 알트 델키로요
<lyuso> 그런 분들에게서 상당히 많은 도움들을 받았습니다. 처음부터 천천히 가르쳐주시더라구요. 그분에겐 지금도 감사해요. =)
<JangSeokGwon> 그리고요
<JangSeokGwon> 제 컴퓨터 메모리가 4기가인데요
<JangSeokGwon> 시스템감시에 보니까
<JangSeokGwon> 왜 3.6기가 밖에 안떠요?
<JangSeokGwon> 64비트인데
<drake_cli> 하드가 3.6기가?
<yemharc> 끙
<drake_cli> yemharc: 똥은 화장실에서 싸요
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 갑자기 튕겼어요
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 메모리요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 서니님
<Seony> 네'
<JangSeokGwon> 위에 코드좀 바주세요
<JangSeokGwon> 뭐가 잘못된걸까요
<lyuso> JangSeokGwon, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=64+bit+memory+%EC%9D%B8%EC%8B%9D
<yemharc> putty 접속인데 아까 그 세션 연결이 끊겨버렸네요 ;;
<Seony> 아.. 넵
<JangSeokGwon> 와 신기하네요
<JangSeokGwon> 어떻게 하신거에요
<JangSeokGwon> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "Delete"
<JangSeokGwon> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<JangSeokGwon> 여기서요
<JangSeokGwon> 컨트롤 알트 델리트 키 눌러서 뜨게하려면 어떻게해요
<lyuso> ........
<lyuso> 휴우......
<drake_cli> 고시원이라 인터넷이 불안정하신거겠죠
<lyuso> 그런걸까요
<JangSeokGwon> 그게아니구요
<JangSeokGwon> 지금 저 코드치고
<JangSeokGwon> 나갔다가 다시 들어온거에요
<JangSeokGwon> 델키 누르면 뜨는데
<drake_cli> 넵
<JangSeokGwon> 윈도우즈처럼
<JangSeokGwon> 컨트롤 알트 델리트 키누르면 시스템 감시 뜨게 하고싶어요 어떻게하죠?
<JangSeokGwon> 저기 응용하면 될껏같은데
<JangSeokGwon> 코드좀 바꿔주세요
<JangSeokGwon> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "Delete"
<JangSeokGwon> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<JangSeokGwon> http://cafe.daum.net/bboybeatbox/jtM/85?docid=UaXD|jtM|85|20110621141257&q=%BF%EC%BA%D0%C5%F5%20%B0%AD%C1%A6%C1%BE%B7%E1
<Seony> 혹시 UPnP 서버 세팅해본 적 있으신 분 계신가요
<drake_cli> yemharc: http://data.drake.kr/sc1110 잘 보이나요
<lyuso> 네. 잘 보입니다. =)
<JangSeokGwon> ㅋ]
<JangSeokGwon> 재미있네요
<JangSeokGwon> 코드 바꿔주실분 안계세요
<Seony> drake_cli, 토렌트박스로는 좀 무리가... 파일을 특정 폴더에 넣으면 자동으로 시작하는 프로그램이 없어서요 ㅋ
<Seony> uTorrent에만 있는 기능인건가...
<drake_cli> Seony: rutorrent로 torrent 파일 업로드가 가능해서요
<yemharc> drake_cli: 저번 프레젠테이션 2탄이군요
<drake_cli> 시드박스로 사용이 가능합니다
<drake_cli> 네
<lyuso> 네. 그렇죠.
<drake_cli> 툴은 재활용 해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 폴더를 주기적으로 검색해서, 새로운 파일이 생기면 rtorrent를 띄우는 스크립트를 짜서 써야겠어요
<lyuso> log out
<yemharc> 뜬구름 잡는 클라우드 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 오늘 오픈스택 세미나 와서 우리 세미나 준비만 하고 가네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 우분투 익숙해지니까 참 쓰기 편하고 좋네요
<JangSeokGwon> 세련되고
<JangSeokGwon> 바꾸길 잘했다는 생각이 듭니다
<JangSeokGwon> 물론 아직 지식은 많지 않지만
<drake_cli> 겜이 안 되는데..
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 겜안하고 좋죠
<JangSeokGwon> 게밈이 뭐가 재미있다고
<drake_cli> 헉
<JangSeokGwon> 하고나면 후회하는데
<JangSeokGwon> 큐비토렌토에서 받아여
<JangSeokGwon> 영화
<JangSeokGwon> 음악
<JangSeokGwon> 잼있네요
<JangSeokGwon> 한글도 다 나오고
<JangSeokGwon> 세미나 언제한다고 하셧죠/
<JangSeokGwon> 초보자도 가도 되나요?
<jincreator> JangSeokGwon: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19392
<drake_cli> 세미나 자체가 초보자 대상인디유 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 술은 초보자 아닐거 아니에요
<drake_cli> jincreator: 가 gui는 천재지만 술은 초보자라서..
<JangSeokGwon> 콜롬비아 재미있는데요
<drake_cli> '_'
<drake_cli> 핵심 키워드만 들으면 됐지뭐
<drake_cli> openstack에서 crowbar
<drake_cli> 세미나끝
<drake_cli> 로그아웃합니다
<JangSeokGwon> 안녕하세요
<JangSeokGwon> 질문이 있습니다
<JangSeokGwon> 윈도우에서 다운로드 받은 엠피쓰리 파일을 열었는데
<JangSeokGwon> 글자가 다 깨져보이던데요 왜 그런건가요/
<yemharc> JangSeokGwon: 인코딩이라고 해서 문자를 읽어들이는 방법이 틀려서 그런겁니다
<yemharc> 윈도우는 euc-kr, 윈도우 이외의 다른 시스템들은 기본적으로 UTF-8이라는걸 써요
<JangSeokGwon> 아 그럼 볼 수있는 방법이 없는건가요?
<Seony> JangSeokGwon: 구글에서 검색하시면 쉽게 나옵니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 뭐라고 검색해야 하지요?
<Seony> 제가 숟가락에 밥 떠서 입에 넣어드려야하나요? ㅎㅎ
<JangSeokGwon> ;
<JangSeokGwon> 죄송하지만;
<lyuso> JangSeokGwon, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD%EC%96%B4+%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC+%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%90+
<JangSeokGwon> 참 그리고
<JangSeokGwon> 네이버 오피스 안떠요
<JangSeokGwon> 불러오는 속도가 너무느려서
<lyuso> 그거는 저에게 물어보면 해결해 드릴 수 없는 문제입니다.
<lyuso> 네이버 워드는 일단 네이버에서 관리하기 때문에 . =)
<lyuso> 아시겠죠?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 왠만하면 다 도와드리고 대답해주는데...
<lyuso> 이거 저도 힘드네요.
<Seony> 저분은 얘길해도 걍 무시를 하는건지 모르는건지...
<lyuso> 제가 인내심이 짧은건가 설명을 못하는건가
<lyuso> 일부러 검색 링크를 주어도 안하는 것 같아요.
<Seony> 기본적인 "넷예절"이 안되어있는듯...
<lyuso> 네.....
<Seony> lyuso: 왜냐면, 링크를 봐도 잘 모르니까 직접 해결책을 받길 원하죠..
<Seony> 근데 참고로 말하자면, 어제부터 그랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 흐어.... 힘드셨겠습니다.
<Seony> 저분 어제부터 들어와서 기껏 다 설명해줬는데 똑같은 질문, 매번 계속해요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 그런데 아까 오피스의 경우 사진까지 첨부된 네이버 공식블로그에 꺼 설명드렸는데
<lyuso> 그것마저 못따라하면 이건 조금 아닌 것 같아요.......
<lyuso> 계속 반복이라......하핫.......
<Seony> 그것도, 매번 들어와서 한다는 말이 "님들아"
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아. 짜증나서... 그냥 들어오면 쌩까야지 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 킥은 역시 아니겠죠
<lyuso> 그냥 이야기를 안들어야겠어요
<Seony> 음... 무례하게는 안하니까 킥은 좀 그렇고...
<lyuso> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 무례하게 나오면 킥 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 바로 킥밴 발라야지 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> .......무섭
<lyuso> 오늘도 런치패드 번역을 좀 달렸는데, 번역팀 회장이 진크님이시더라구요. =)
<lyuso> 오오오오..... 란 생각. =)
<JangSeokGwon> 우분투 EUC-KR 설치
<JangSeokGwon>  
<JangSeokGwon> #sudo apt-get install language-pack-ko
<JangSeokGwon> #sudo locale-gen ko_KR.EUC-KR
<JangSeokGwon>  
<JangSeokGwon> GNOME 한글세팅은 여기서
<JangSeokGwon>  
<JangSeokGwon> 1. /etc/environment 설정값 바꾸기
<JangSeokGwon> $ sudo vim /etc/environment
<JangSeokGwon>  
<JangSeokGwon> 2. 환경 바꾸기
<JangSeokGwon> LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<JangSeokGwon> LANGUAGE="ko_KR:ko:en_GB:en"
<JangSeokGwon> 위에와 같이 선택이 되어있다. EUC-KR를 추가해주자.
<JangSeokGwon> LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<JangSeokGwon> LANG="ko_KR.EUC-KR"
<JangSeokGwon> LANGUAGE="ko_KR:ko:en_GB:en
<JangSeokGwon> 이렇게 하라는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 중간에 sudo vim /etc/environment]
<JangSeokGwon> 치면 그런 코맨드가 없다고 나와요
<JangSeokGwon> HOME/.bashrc
<JangSeokGwon> 환경설정어떻게 들어가나요?
<JangSeokGwon> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5468
<JangSeokGwon> 서니님
<JangSeokGwon> 우분투11.10에서 텍스트 파일이 깨져서 보이는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 윈도우 메모장과 엠피쓰리 파일 한글이 깨져보이는데
<JangSeokGwon> 고칠 방법이 없는지요
<DarkCircle> 발표준비는 해야겠고 ...
<DarkCircle> 딴짓은 하고 있고
<DarkCircle> =3
<shriekout> 아얄씨질 =3
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 우울한 라즈곤입니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 넙죽
<drake_kr> 나 발표준비 거의 다 했어요
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7938
<yemharc> drake_kr: system76에서 한껏 욕심을 부려봤더니 660만원 나오는군요 (먼산)
<JangSeokGwon> 님
<JangSeokGwon> 거기 아무도 안계세요
<JangSeokGwon> 한글과 오피스 파일 다운받았는데요
<JangSeokGwon> 설치 어떻게해요?
<JangSeokGwon> 다운로드 폴더안에 있거든요
<JangSeokGwon> 인스톨러가 있기는 한데 더블클릭해도 창이 안뜨네요
<JangSeokGwon> 어떻게하죠?
<JangSeokGwon> 님
<JangSeokGwon> 아무도 안계세요
<JangSeokGwon> 진 크레이터님
<JangSeokGwon> 질문있는데요
<JangSeokGwon> rpm deb바꿔주는 방법뭐가 있나요
<JangSeokGwon> 인터넷으로 찾아보기는 했는데 그런 파일이름이 없다고 나오네요
<JangSeokGwon> rpm - deb 바꿔주는 방법찾습니다
<JangSeokGwon> 마우스 커서 변경하는법 알려주세요
<JangSeokGwon> 마우스커서 다운받는데없나요 윈도읒 마우스처럼 만들고 싶은데요
<JangSeokGwon> 안녕하세요
<JangSeokGwon> 스크린 세이버 어떻게 바꿔요
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%84%B8%EC%9D%B4%EB%B2%84
<JangSeokGwon> 조기 스크린 세이버 어디에서 바꿀수있어요?
<JangSeokGwon> 11.10버전인데 못찾겠어요
<drake_kr> http://shuffleos.com/3176/how-to-enable-screensavers-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelt/
<drake_kr> 구글과 친해지기 싫다면 맥 구입을 추천드립니다.
<drake_kr> gnome2, gnome3, kde, lxde, unity, compiz 각각 상호 어떤 관계가 있는지 알 필요도 없고 그에 대한 자료를 찾아보는것도 귀찮잖아요.
<drake_kr> 검색이 귀찮은건 JangSeokGwon 님이나 저나 다른분들이나 똑같습니다. 본인이 키워드를 모르는것도 아니고, 검색하면 10분안에 해결되는 기본적인 내용들을 자신이 처해있는 정확한 상황도 알려주지 않고 "안돼요" 라고만 하는데 이거 서로 지치는겁니다. 천천히 적응해 나가도록 하세요.
<nexusz99> 음.. !질문 하고 원하는 질문 입력하면 키워드만 간출여서 구글검색해주는 봇을 만들면 참 편할거같은데
<nexusz99> 이렇게 말하면 누군가가 오호! 하고 뚝딱뚝딱 만들어주시겠죠?
<nexusz99> 전 믿습니다.
<drake_kr> 봇은 이미 있는데.. 이미 예전에 나인테일님이 좀 만드셨었죠
<nexusz99> 오호..
<nexusz99> 근데 11.04 로 넘어오면서 매뉴들이 많이 좀 불편해진거같아요
<nexusz99> 그전  UI에 너무 익숙해져서 그런가..
<drake_kr> 불편해지나마나 전 거의 x만 딱 올려서 쓰는데요;
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ 그래서 전 맥을 써요
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/netbsd64b.png
<nexusz99> 고.,...고전이네요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 아 근데 이런 스샷은 직접찍어서 홈페이지에 직접 올리시는거에요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> drake.kr 요건 호스팅을 받는거고
<drake_kr> data.drake.kr 은 제 pc에요
<nexusz99> 아. PC 에 직접 공인 물리셨나봐요
<drake_kr> 머 컴터를 안 끄니 유동ip긴 하지만 거의 static이나 다름없
<nexusz99> 유동도 한 아이피 오래 물고있으면 나중에 다시 할당받을때도
<nexusz99> 그 아이피로 주더라구요
<nexusz99> 아앙ㅇ
<drake_kr> 전 아직도 6.06 dapper drake가 좋아요
<nexusz99> 그건 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 옛날 우분투요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 아...
<drake_kr> 엥신님이다
<drake_kr> 어라 아잉폰 다운됐다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠ
<nexusz99> 아휴..다시는 dd 를 치는 일이 없었으면좋겠네요..
<drake_kr> ios5로 오면서 빳데리 포풍흡입모드네요
<nexusz99> 500기가 dd 하는데 6시간이라니.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아오 밧데리 4일가는 4.3으로 돌아갈까..
<drake_kr> 음.. 500기가..
<nexusz99> 우와 베떠리가 4일씩이나가요?
<nexusz99> 전 겔쓰레기인데
<nexusz99> 8시간정도 쓰면 헥헥거리던데.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 그건 밧데리 교체가 되잖아요?
<nexusz99> 그쵸...그래서 불만안가지고 써요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ios5 올라가면서 게임좀 하면 이틀을 못가네요
<drake_kr> 4.3도 사실 빳데리 소모가 많긴한데..
<drake_kr> ... 멀티태스킹 끄면 4일 가요..
<nexusz99> 우와...
<drake_kr> 사실 폰에서 멀티태스킹을 쓸 필요도 없고..
<nexusz99> 베터리관리를 잘하는건가...베터리용량이큰건가..
<drake_kr> 안드로이드에서 멀티태스킹 된다고 아이폰을 디스해가지고
<drake_kr> 멀티태스킹이 기본값으로 돼서 나오는데..
<nexusz99> 근데 솔직히 멀티태스킹을 할 필요가 있나..싶어요.
<drake_kr> 업그레이드 하고 맨처음 하는 일이 탈옥하고 멀티태스킹 끄는겁니다 -.-
<nexusz99> ㅋㅋ 아 근데 아잉폰에서 음악들으면서 다른작업하거나 하는게 멀티태스킹으로 이루어지는거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 앱 멀티태스킹..
<nexusz99> 아
<drake_kr> 홈버튼 누르면 멀티태스킹 끄면 메모리에서도 내려오죠..
<drake_kr> 근데 멀티태스킹 한답시고 메모리 처묵처묵에 cpu도 처묵처묵하니..
<nexusz99> 쩝....
<drake_kr> 솔직히 그냥 ios3.1 쓸까봐요 -.-
<Work^Seony> 겜을 안하는 저로서는 만족합니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 전 3gs라구요
<drake_kr> 엉엉
<drake_kr> 3.1땐.. 지하철타고 다니면서 음악을 들어도 빳데리 3일은 갔었는디..
<Work^Seony> 흐... 계약 끝날 때 안되셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 4.3때 4일은 진짜 거의 아무것도 안 했을때
<drake_kr> 계약 끝날땐 됐는데
<drake_kr> 4나 4s 맘에 안 들어요
<Work^Seony> 그래요? 저는 제일 마음에 드는 디자인인데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아이패드3 나오면 아이패드2 구매하려고 생각중요
<drake_kr> 폰은 해지하던가 기본요금제 하고..
<drake_kr> 전 유선형이 맘에 들어서요
<JangSeokGwon> xscreen에서 스크린세이버 추가하려면 어떻게 해야해요?
<drake_kr> http://shuffleos.com/3176/how-to-enable-screensavers-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelt/
<drake_kr> <drake_kr> 구글과 친해지기 싫다면 맥 구입을 추천드립니다.
<drake_kr> <drake_kr> gnome2, gnome3, kde, lxde, unity, compiz 각각 상호 어떤 관계가 있는지 알 필요도 없고 그에 대한 자료를 찾아보는것도 귀찮잖아요.
<drake_kr> * ndsin has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<drake_kr> <drake_kr> 검색이 귀찮은건 JangSeokGwon 님이나 저나 다른분들이나 똑같습니다. 본인이 키워드를 모르는것도 아니고, 검색하면 10분안에 해결되는 기본적인 내용들을 자신이 처해있는 정확한 상황도 알려주지 않고 "안돼요" 라고만 하는데 이거 서로 지치는겁니다. 천천히 적응해 나가도록 하세요.
<JangSeokGwon> 검색해도 안나와서요
<JangSeokGwon> 아니요
<drake_kr> 아 xscreen
<JangSeokGwon> 스크린세이버목록에
<JangSeokGwon> 없는 동영상을 추가하려고 하는데요
<drake_kr> 맼용이다
<JangSeokGwon> 맥이요?
<drake_kr> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html
<drake_kr> 2번에 나와있네요
<JangSeokGwon> 님
<JangSeokGwon> Install MPlayer 1.0 or newer, and add something like the following to the `programs' preference in your .xscreensaver file:
<JangSeokGwon> 여기에서 프로그램 프리퍼런스가 어디에있나요
<JangSeokGwon> 스크린세이버 파일이란게
<drake_kr> 뭐, 스크립트란 뜻이죠
<JangSeokGwon> 어디에 있는데요
<drake_kr> 근데 굳이 화면보호기를 써야 하는겁니까 -.-
<JangSeokGwon> 그냥 한번 쓰고 싶어서;
<drake_kr> 전 일단 있으면 지우고 시작하는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 없는데 까시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 어디 스크립트를 말하는건지 모르겟어요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 ~ 안에 있는 .xscreensaver 라는 파일이 있을거에요
<drake_kr> 그리고 ~이란건 사용자 계정별 루트인데
<drake_kr> 터미널 실행하면 drake@ubuntu:~/$ 이런식으로 나오는게 정상인데 거기서 ~란게 계정별 루트를 뜻합니다
<JangSeokGwon> 파일이 없다고 나오는데요
<drake_kr> 그리고 .이 맨앞에 붙으면 이건 숨김 파일이고요
<drake_kr> 터미널에서 ls -al 이런식으로 입력하면 볼 수 있고요
<drake_kr> 그리고 리눅스 유저중에 한 30~40%정도는 저처럼 "그래픽이 뭐임?" 하는 분들이니.. gui 관련 물어보면 모를수밖에 없..
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 기초 매뉴얼을 먼저 보셔야할듯...
<drake_kr> 에이, 그건 좀 방대한것 같고요
<drake_kr> 일단 JangSeokGwon 토요일날 오셔서 한잔 하시죠
<Work^Seony> 기계를 쓰는데, 매뉴얼부터 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 애플은 매뉴얼도 없자나요!
<drake_kr> 피드백이 없으니 전 다시 코딩모드 들어갑니다 -.-
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 애플은 가전제품 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이 가전제품은 기개 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가전제품 수준의 매뉴얼은 있어요. 뭐 물 묻은 손으로 만지지 말라 등등 ㅋㅋ
<JangSeokGwon> 아 모르겠네요
<JangSeokGwon> 스크린세이버 파일이 없다고 나오는데...
<drake_kr> JangSeokGwon: 일단 토요일에 오시면 gui 고수분도 있고 서버관련 고수분 오실지 안오실지는 모르겠지만 일단 저도 있고..
<JangSeokGwon> 술은 잘 못합니다;
<drake_kr> 우분투 커뮤니티인데 웬지 사과가 좀 많이 있고..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 우분투 커뮤니티에서 아치리눅스로 강연하는건 좀 거시기해서 lubuntu 정도로 깔아서 들고갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 술을 안 마셔도 그냥 어울리면 좋아요
<drake_kr> 중, 고딩 + 대딩 반정도는 술 못 권합니다
<drake_kr> 잡혀가요
<drake_kr> JangSeokGwon: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19530 여기 답글 하나 달아 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<JangSeokGwon> 게임 있네요
<JangSeokGwon> 퀘이크 라이브도 되고
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-27
<bundo> Seony^Server, 자리에 계신지요?
<bundo> 하와이 오 밤중인가 음 ~
<bundo> yemharc,  grr 오면 나한테 메일 하나 보내라고해주세요
<bundo> 미리 신분증 사본하고 통장사본 청구 해야지
<bundo> 서울 발표자 다른 사람들은 다 사본 있심 ㅎㅎ~
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> yemharc: 안녕하세요ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Hi
<HiOSS> imsu: 해뱀 안녕하십니까?
<HiOSS> Work^Seony: 선배님 안녕하십니까!!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ ㅇㅇ
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 현도님은 오늘 상암동 안오시나요?
<imsu> HiOSS: 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> imsu: 넵ㅋㅋ 선배님 마우스 준비 해 뒀는데 어디로 보낼까요?
<imsu> HiOSS: 음? ㅎㅎ 무선?
<HiOSS> 유선입니다. ㅠ_ㅠ 무선은 아직 못 구했습니다
<imsu> 아~ 혹시 키보드도 있냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> usb converter 를 사서 끼워 봤는데 안되네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<HiOSS> 키보드도 하나 있습니다
<imsu> 오~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 삼성 키보드인데 새거입니다ㅋㅋ 엔터키가 약간 불량인 듯 하기는 합니다ㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 팔아팔아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> http://www.pleomaxclub.co.kr/pleomax/ver1/bbs/board.php?bo_table=products&wr_id=28
<HiOSS> 요거 입니다ㅋ
<imsu> 오우 위에 뭐가 샤방샤방 붙어있네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> HiOSS: 팔아팔아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 선배님께서 쓰십시오ㅋ
<HiOSS> 이거 뭐 팔기도 그렇고요ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 엔터키가 근데 왜 불량이야?
<imsu> 기계식 사고 싶은데 비싸서; ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 잘 모르겠습니다. 이게 엔터키가 좀 뻑뻑합니다.
<imsu> 아~
<HiOSS> 밑에 스프링이나 뭐 밀어올려주는게 어긋난 것  같은데요
<imsu> 키보드 치는데만 문제 없으면 돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그거 뽑아서 고치면 되지 않나? ㅋ
<HiOSS> 키보드 치는데는 문제는 없습니다ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 노트북 키보드가 맘에 안들어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 넵ㅋ
<imsu> 고마우이
<imsu> 나 내일 아마 갈거야
<imsu> 세미나때
<imsu> 내일이래 ㅋㅋ 토요일
<HiOSS> 아 넵ㅋ
<HiOSS> 제가 토요일 오후에 대구에서 일정이 있는데 일정 끝나는대로 서울로 복귀 하겠습니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> 복귀할 때 가지고 가겠습니다ㅋ
<imsu> 아하 그렇군;;;
<lyuso> 뽁뽁뽁 안녕하세요
<imsu> 알았엉 ㅋㅋ 고마워 ^^
<HiOSS> 넵ㅋ
<HiOSS> lyuso: 안녕하세요^^
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요. =)
<HiOSS> 갤럭시s에 미고나 모빌리언 설치를 해 볼까 하는데요
<HiOSS> 혹시 해보신 분 계신가요??
<imsu> ..
<imsu> 안해봤어 ㅋ
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 안해봣어요.
<lyuso> 아니다. 못해봤어요.
<HiOSS> 넵ㅋ
<HiOSS> 아오 요새 미친짓 많이 하고 있습니다ㅋ
<lyuso> 할 능력이 안되요. ~_~
<HiOSS> 어제는 밤새 노트북을 조립했고요ㅋ
<HiOSS> lyuso: ㅋㅋㅋ저도 할 능력은 안됩니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> 그냥 삽질만 꾸준히...ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 고생이 많스긴 것 같습니다.
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 고생이 능력이 되는 신기한 세계라서 다행이지만요.
<HiOSS> 꼭 그런 것 같지만은 않아요ㅠ_ㅠ
<lyuso> .....쿨럭. 꼭 그런건 아니죠. 그래도 상당수는 경험이 되는걸요.
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 어제 집에 있는 나무조각이랑
<HiOSS> 3~4년 정도 된 노트북으로
<HiOSS> 나무 노트북을 만들기 시작했는데요ㅋㅋ 어제 일단 시제품(?) 형태로 하나 만들고
<HiOSS> 오늘은 저녁에 제대로 프레임 짜서 만들어보려구요
<lyuso> 네에.......
<lyuso> 자연에서 찾는 노트북이네요.
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ평소 나무로 된 노트북을 하나 갖고싶던터라ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 키보드도 나무로 만들면 되겠네요
<HiOSS> 아이패드 짭을 만들어볼까 생각중입니다ㅋㅋ 나무패드ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅠ_ㅠ그정도 능력은 안되고요;;
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 손에 닿는 느낌은 좋겠습니다만,
<lyuso> 능력이.......
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ일단은 두께가 문제인데...
<HiOSS> 최대한 얇게 집어 넣어봤는데 어제 만든거는 2.5cm정도 되더라고요
<HiOSS> 여유공간이 조금 더 있으니 더 줄일 수 있을 것 같기는 한데
<lyuso> 아무래도 한계가 있죠.....=_=
<HiOSS> ㅠ_ㅠ기사는 안쓰고 이런 지랄을 하고 있으니...
<lyuso> 기사는 늘 올라가던데..... 기사 안쓰고 계셨구나.
<lyuso> 흐음.....-ㅅ-
<HiOSS> 네... 요새 이런저런 일들이 많아서요;;
<lyuso> 네에.....
<drake_kr> 으으
<drake_kr> HiOSS: 지금 갈까요
<HiOSS> 얼마나 걸리시나요??ㅋㅋ
<imsu> HiOSS: 일단 만드는거 각목으로 만들어라 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> imsu: 우분투 정기 세미나에서 난동을 부리겠습니다ㅋ
<drake_kr> 한 두시간쯤요
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 아 넵;
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 구로 쪽에서 오시는거지요??
<drake_kr> 아뇨 노원 우리집서요
<HiOSS> 아...
<HiOSS> 노원하고 목동은 먼가요??
<HiOSS> 끝에서 끝인 것 같네요... ㅡ _, ㅡ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 발표준비도 얼추 했고..
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎㅎ우분투 11.10은 맥 환경을 지원할 수 있도록 돼 있네요ㅋ일단은 별 어려움 없이 설치가 가능할 것 같군요ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 아 맞다 발표 하셔야 하구나
<drake_kr> 서울 세미나 참가해요?
<imsu> HiOSS: 꽤 거리가 될걸?
<HiOSS> 아마 대구 갔다가 늦게 도착하지 않을까 싶네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 때문에 고생이 많다
<HiOSS> imsu: 네 목동에서 노원은 엄청나게...
<HiOSS> ^^;; 괜찮습니다ㅋ
<imsu> 대구는 무슨일 잇어서 가는거야?
<HiOSS> 중장비 면허 시험 있어서 갑니다ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ..
<HiOSS> 중장비 기사 일이라도 좀 해야될까 싶어서요ㅋㅋ
<imsu> HiOSS: 야 거기 대구 중장비 면허?? 회사 이름이 뭐야?
<HiOSS> 오오오오오~
<HiOSS> 아 회사는 아니고 그냥 시험보러 가는겁니다ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 중장기 면허 학원이라고 해야하나? 거기서 보는거야?
<HiOSS> 아 잠깐 나갔다 왔습니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> 학원은 아니고 그냥 시험장 가서 보는겁니다ㅋ
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> HiOSS: 어제 놀아서 그래 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프리스타일을 요새 너무 재밌게 해서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> .... 서버 네트워크가 돌아이 되서 애먹고왔습니다..ㅠㅠ
<HiOSS> 아 우분투 11.10 iso 파일 다운로드가 몇시간째 지속되고 있...
<HiOSS> 아직도 12분이나 남았다고 나오네요;;
<lyuso> torrent 가 이럴 때 유리하죠.
<HiOSS> 에고;; 그러게요;;
<HiOSS> 우분투 11.10 토렌트 주소좀 알려주세요ㅋ
<HiOSS> 어디서 받는지 모르겠네요
<lyuso> ubuntu.com 에서 다운로드에 alternative 로 가시면 토렌트로 받을 수 있어요.
<JangSeokGwon> 모바일 리눅스 가르쳐주는 학원있나요?
<JangSeokGwon> 아님 사이트라도
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 다시 돌아왔습니다
<HiOSS> 그런데 다시 나가야겠군요;;
<HiOSS> 맥에 우분투 깔아보려고 발광을 하고 있었는데 이제 될 것 같습니다.
<JangSeokGwon> 안녕하세요
<JangSeokGwon> add something like the following to the `programs' preference in your .xscreensaver file:
<JangSeokGwon> 이게 무슨뜻인가요?
<JangSeokGwon> 스크린세이버 파일
<JangSeokGwon> 찾을수가없는데요
<imsu> 추가하라는 말 아닌가요?
<JangSeokGwon> 어디에 추가해요;
<JangSeokGwon> 파일을 못찾겠는데요
<imsu> 없으면 추가해주면 될거 같은데 ;;
<imsu> 어떤 현상이시길래;;
<imsu> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html
<imsu> 요기에 없는 내용이신가요?
<JangSeokGwon> 2번째 내용인데요
<JangSeokGwon> 제가 그 말뜻을
<JangSeokGwon> 잘 못알아듣겠어요
<JangSeokGwon> xscreensaver 파일이 3개가 있는데
<JangSeokGwon> 다 확장자가 mo고요
<JangSeokGwon> 이중에서 program preference 가 어디에있는지 못찾겠어요
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<SoBored> Annyeong... :)
<Seony> Hi
<SoBored> Hi too..
<razgon> Cant you type the korean?
<DarkCircle> 역시 우주의 신 임수옹께서는 어제도 오늘도 내일도 영원히 이 채널을 우러러보시는듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<SoBored> No.. I cant
<Seony> SoBored: Type in english then. we all can read/write it.
<razgon> But my English is very short
<SoBored> yes..
<razgon> -.-;;
<SoBored> No problem..
<razgon> Thanx
<SoBored> Razgon: U a korean?
<SoBored> :)
<Seony> SoBored: i think you don't seem to be korea, do you?
<Seony> i mean korean.
<Seony> 저번 시험이,
<SoBored> No.. I not korean
<Seony> SoBored: oh i see. sorry.
<SoBored> But I LOVE KOREA
<SoBored> :)
<SoBored> Seony: u a korean too?
<Seony> Yes, I am.
<SoBored> No prob, seony.. ;)
<Seony> hey, this channel is for computer geeks. we seldom talk about k-pop or k-drama.
<SoBored> where do u live in korea, seony?
<Seony> 내가 볼 때는 챕터 9까지만 나가고 끝날 꺼야.
<SoBored> ooo.. I see
<Seony> currently i don't live in korea.
<SoBored> oohh.. so, where do u live?
<Seony> hawaii, usa. i'm an international student now.
<SoBored> WOW.. awesome..  :D
<Seony> yeah, but it's pretty hard for me.
<SoBored> why? actually, I hope I can go out to another country
<Seony> It's been 5 years. and one more year is left. I'm so tired.
<SoBored> I'm so bored in my country.. hope someday I can live in korea
<Seony> where are you from?
<SoBored> indonesia, not a famous country :(
<SoBored> may be u know, may be not too..
<Seony> who don't know Indonesia? we all know your country. Don't worry about it.
<imsu> DarkCircle: 이제 그만할때도 되었는데;; 지칠줄 모르시군요 ㅋㅋ
<SoBored> hooo.. really??
<Seony> We know that you guys don't eat pork and are islam.
<SoBored> No.. I'm not islam
<SoBored> I'm christian, and I EAT pork of course.. :)
<Seony> wow, i'm totally wrong.
<SoBored> my family blood from chinese, but long live in indonesia
<SoBored> but islam is mayoritas in my country..
<Seony> i see.
<SoBored> 50% are islam, and else is another religion
<SoBored> hindustan, buddhist and christian
<imsu> 음 이건 무슨 대화내용이지;;
<Seony> interesting.
<imsu> pork = 고기 ??
<SoBored> Not at all, seony. :(
<Seony> try to go to korea to learn leanguage. it should be good experience for you.
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 돼지고기
<imsu> 아 배고프네 토스트해먹어야지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 원래 이슬람들이 돼지고기를 안먹는데, 인도네시아가 50% 이상이 이슬람이거든.
<SoBored> I wish too..
<imsu> 간디가 양고기를 먹었다고 그랬나? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 글쎄. 유혈사태 일으키기 싫으면 양고기 달라고 했나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> SoBored: there is a couple of korean language institute in seoul.
<DarkCircle> imsu / 찬양은 지치면 안됩니다 -0-
<DarkCircle> =3
<SoBored> Sorry..My phone lowbat
<SoBored> Helllooooooo.. There's anybody at there?
<SoBored> Seony..
<Seony> SoBored: sorry. we don't always chat in here.
<Seony> somebody is working in office, somebody is studying in class, or somebody is doing something.
<Seony> also i'm doing my homework now.
<SoBored> ooo... what time it is in ur country?
<Seony> 1:14 am
<SoBored> AM?? I'm 6:15PM in here
<Seony> yes, AM
<SoBored> Seony, may I ask u? U are a Girl or Boy?
<Seony> i'm not both a girl and boy. i'm over 33 years.
<SoBored> WOW.. u merried?
<imsu> DarkCircle: 찬양이라니요 비웃음이겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> like i said, this chatting room is for computer geeks. we talk about only computers.
<imsu> Seony: 저사람은 누구에요?
<Seony> 몰라. 그냥 한국 좋아하는 사람이래
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번에 페루인가?
<SoBored> ooo.. sorry, I don't know.. actually it's my first time chat in other server..
<imsu> 갸도 여기 irc들어왔는데 친구되었음 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> imsu / 아녜요 -0-
<Seony> imsu: 인도네시아
<DarkCircle> 억울 ㅠ
<Seony> SoBored: if you want to talk about k-pop or k-drama, you shoud go to another chatting server such as HanIRC.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어헝헝 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 담에 또 그러면 저도 님을 찬양하겠음 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (울었다아~!)
<DarkCircle> (얼레리 꼴레리~ ......)
<imsu> 기대하셔도 좋음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 적극적으로 부응해드린다능 -ㅅ-/
<imsu> 제 찬양은 좀 아프실텐데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 세미나때 해주시면 좋음 - -)b
<imsu> 주위에 친구가 없어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 푸푸푸푸푸
<DarkCircle> (부흥대성회 이런거 열까 ㄱ-)
<imsu> DarkCircle: 회장으로 위임하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle>  .. ///- -/// 오오오~ 오오오~ 찬양하라 닭꾸썩흘을~ =3=3=3
<DarkCircle> =3ë¿¡
<imsu> 오 닭꾸썩흘~
<imsu> 우주의 머리 닭머리님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 닭눈이라고 해야겠다
<DarkCircle> -0-
<imsu> 매의 눈을 뛰어넘는 닭눈 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 닭눈을 니눈에 달아서 안드로메다를 보라 ///-0-///
<imsu> 이미 내가 안드로메다를 가지고 있는데 뭘 보란 말이요?
<imsu> 나 우주의 신아니었음?
<DarkCircle> 안드로메다를 100000000000000000 배 확대!
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<imsu> 어디 안드로메다따위를 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그대를 블랙홀로 명하노니 그이름 다크서클이구나
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 검은구녕
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 검은구녕 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 빨아들이시오~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 이 이상의 얘긴 오프에서 해야된다능 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소주를 더 빨아드셔야할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 소주는 잠이 와서 ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<imsu> 사이다 타면 됨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이름하여 사탕주
<DarkCircle> 맥주타주시면 왕감사 -0- =3
<imsu> 아 그대는 콜라를 타시면 되겠군요
<imsu> 블랙주
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 블랙주 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내 그대에게 블랙주를 선사하노라 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오오오오 ///- -///
<DarkCircle> 맛있는 콜라술!
<imsu> 그 구녕에 냉큼 빨아들이시오!
<imsu> 아 블랙주 하나 타드려야겠는데~ ㅋㅋ 오프모임이 기대됩니다 캬캬캬
<Seony> 아... Geektool 재밌네... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우으어으우어아아아
<yemharc> 강제야근에 주말출근에 세미나도 못가고 살려줘요
<Seony> yemharc: 이제는 잘 되죠?
<yemharc> Seony: 넵 잘됩니다
<yemharc> 월급날 기다리고 있어요
<yemharc> . . .
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 덕분에 pages 잘 쓰고 있습니다
<Seony> 예전에 받아둔 Geektool 설정하는데 아주 재밌네요.
<yemharc> 사실 다음달에 지르려고 하던 어플이었던지라
<Seony> Pages... 제 앱 중에서 제일 고가입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 가진것 중에선 키노트가 제일 고가로군요
<imsu> Seony: 고건 또 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음........ PPT?
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: Geektool?
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 쉘의 실행결과를 화면에 뿌려주는 툴인데,
<imsu> 키노트는 프리젠테이션용인걸로 알고 있는데
<imsu> 으흠?
<yemharc> imsu: Geektool 물어보신거였어요?
<Seony> 위젯처럼 활용할 수가 있어서 아주 재밌지.
<Seony> 펄이든 쉘이든 파이썬이든, 뭐든 쉘에서 실행되는 결과를 배경화면에 뿌려줘.
<Seony> 보여줘야겠네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu: 콘키 알죠?
<imsu> 키노트는 들어보기만 하고 써보진 않았어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모름 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 긱툴이
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/Yvyhf
<yemharc> 대충 요런녀석
<yemharc> (저건 맥용이지만)
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ThuOct272011014444.jpg
<Seony> imsu: 내 스샷 화면 상단 보면 뉴스 나오지?
<Seony> 저거는 내가 Daum에서 최신 뉴스를 긁어다 뿌려주는거거든.
<yemharc> 아......
<yemharc> 얼른 맥북사야되는데.....
<imsu> 아 시간 맞춰서
<imsu> 쉘스크립트 동작하게 하면 화면에 뿌려줍니까?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 시간 인터벌을 지정해서 돌아가게끔도 할 수 있고,
<Seony> 폰트 색깔, 배경색깔 등등도 지정 가능해.
<imsu> 멋지군 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 저거의 오픈소스 버전이 conky
<imsu> 아하~
<Seony> 그래서, 콘키인가? 리눅스에서 쓰는... 그것보다 훨씬 세팅이 편하지.
<Seony> 콘키는 자체 설정법을 익혀야하지만, 이건 쉘만 알면 되거든
<imsu> yemharc: emacs에서는 어떻게 안될까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 그건 무리고요
<Seony> 예밀님이 주신 사이트 보면 달력 나오는데, 저것도 쉘 명령어 한줄만 쓰면 되거든.
<yemharc> 윈도우 쓰면 이거라도......
<yemharc> http://www.jjonga.pe.kr/zbxe/down_notice/33402
<yemharc> (눈물)
<Seony> imsu: 터미널에서 cal 이라고 쳐봐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 바로 나와
<yemharc> Seony: iOS5 업뎃해서 쓰고 계시죠?
<imsu> 그거 계산기 아니에요?
<Seony> yemharc: 넵 당근이죠
<imsu> cal
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 터미널 열고 해봐
<imsu> 아~
<yemharc> Seony: 5 올리고 배터리 소모량 어떠세요?
<Seony> yemharc: 저는 게임 같은 걸 안하니까 똑같던데요
<imsu> Seony: emacs 에서는 M-x calendar
<yemharc> 전 아직도 좀 제 패드가 이상한거같아서.....
<yemharc> 어제 회사 끝나고 들어가면서 까먹고 mp3 재생을 약 14시간 방치했는데
<Seony> imsu: 내 스샷은 단순히 다음 뉴스만 긁어오는 거지만, 좀 더 활용하면 K-POP 차트라던가 일기예보 등등 별의별거를 다 가져올 수 있지...
<yemharc> 7% 달아 있던데요....
<Seony> imsu: 물론 직접 코딩해야한다는 문제가 있지만 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 음;; 위젯같은거군요
<Seony> yemharc: 정상 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 아니 좀.....@#$%#$%^
<imsu> 변태적이야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 위젯이라기보단, 어찌됐건 쉘의 실행결과를 화면에 뿌려주는 거야.
<yemharc> 무슨 암것도 안달린 MP3 재생기도 아니고요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> yemharc: 너무 오래가서 찬양 중이시군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이젠 되려 의심간다니깐요
<Seony> 어느 분이, 국내 무슨 업체가 배터리 오래간다고 했었는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거 접니다
<yemharc> (아마도)
<yemharc> 거긴 넷북/UMPC업체에요
<yemharc> 유경 빌립(Villiv)
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이패드 보면 의심이 들만하죠.
<Seony> 당최 빳데리가 줄질않으니..
<yemharc> 거긴 뭐, 해외 geek들도 인정하는 배터리굇수 업체이긴 한데
<yemharc> 아이패드는 막상 사용할때엔 배터리가 떨어지는게 체크 되는데
<yemharc> 대기모드만 들어가면 음악을 켜놓던 뭘 하던 줄질 않아요.....
<Seony> 심지어는 와이파이를 연결시켜놓은 채로 써도 그렇단 거죠.
<yemharc> 레티나 디스플레이가 특별하게 전력소모 심하다고는 못들었는데
<yemharc> 블투도 켜져있었어요
<Seony> 그래서 제가 그토록 안드로이드를 싫어하는 겁니다...
<yemharc> (.......)
<Seony> iOS 쓰면 와이파이든 블루투스든 그게 꺼져있던 켜져있던 신경 안쓰고 다녀도 되거든요
<yemharc> <-습관되서 꼭꼭 끄는 1인
<Seony> 그냥 항상 켜놓고, 알아서 연결됐으면 좋겠는게 제 바램인데 그게 안드로이드는 안된다는 점에서 스트레스 받았었어요
<kkb110> 전그냥 안드로이드 쓰면서 배터리 큰거쓰는걸로 타협봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "아니 이사람이! 하루도 못 가는 배터리 아껴야 전화하지!!"
<yemharc> .........나의 5만 6천원 태양광 보조배터리 어따 쓰지
<kkb110> 핸드폰인데 3700mh
<yemharc> Seony: 애플에서 다음세대 제품으로 이런거 내주길 원해요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/TmVx
<yemharc> -_-)b
<Seony> 아 테드... 식스센스 저거 유명한 동영상이잖아요.
<Seony> 저거 나온지 꽤 됐는데 왜 아직 상용화가 안된건지..
<Seony> 저거 만든사람이 오픈소스 시킨댔는데..
<yemharc> 역시 기계값이 아닐까요
<yemharc> 오픈소스화는 이미 된거로 알고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 ARM 프로세서 기반에 WindowsXP 깔아넣은거 봤는데 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<DarkCircle> 수첩형 미니PC
<DarkCircle> 어디껀지 까먹었네요
<DarkCircle> 아 아톰이었나 -ㅅ- .
<DarkCircle> 암튼 ..
<DarkCircle> 크기가 딱 전자사전만했음.
<Seony> 음... 저거 인도사람이 만든거 상용화되면 진짜 드래곤볼에 나오는 눈 앞에 달고다니는거 나올텐데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런 AR 앱은 이미 많죠
<yemharc> 전 그런것보다 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 제목도 까먹은 되게 옛날 미드인데
<yemharc> A.I.를 신용카드 담고 다니면서 정보 내놔! 하면 허공에 디스플레이를 띄워줬었죠
<yemharc> 신용카드에*
<kkb110> 음 근데 저기나오는것들이 쿨하기는한데 별로 실용적인건 없는거같에요
<yemharc> 글쎄요... 전 지금까지의 그 어떤 모바일 하드웨어보다 실용적으로 보이는데요
<yemharc> "상용화 단계"가 아닌거죠
<kkb110> 예를들어 두손 프레임 만들면 알아서 인식해서 사진찍는거는... 자기가 보는 각도랑 사진기 각도랑 다른데 (사진기는 목에걸려있는듯) 그걸 보정하는건 불가능해보이고
<kkb110> 네 비슷한맥락인거같네요 상용화단계가 아니란것과 아직 실용적이지 않다는건
<kkb110> 그냥딱봐도 아직 기술적으로 해결해야될(그것도단기간에는불가능한) 것들이 너무 많아보여서
<yemharc> 많죠
<yemharc> 일단 장비 휴대성부터 떨어지니까요
<yemharc> 근데 그런 디테일한 부분을 제외하고 기술 자체만 놓고 보면
<yemharc> 그냥 저 기술 자체가 아이폰과 같은 새로운 기술혁신급이죠
<yemharc> 그리고 상용화=실용성 은 일부는 맞고 일부는 틀리다고 봅니다
<kkb110> 그냥 공상과학 영화 본 느낌이였어요. 타임머신 뭐 그런느낌? 일단 그냥 보여주기에 데모로 작동되니까 단점들을 좀 보완하면 실용화할수있을거같이 보이긴 하는데, 남극의 빙하같이 안보이는 부분들이 너무커서 해결이 거의 불가능하다는거..
<yemharc> 상용화 되는 첨단기술은 대략 2가지 중 하나를 가지고 있죠
<yemharc> 매우 실용적이거나, 가격이 매우 싸거나
<yemharc> 예를 들면 최근 "신소재"로 주목받는 그래핀이 이 경우인데
<yemharc> 이건 정말 매우 실용적입니다만 가격이 비싸요
<kkb110> 네
<yemharc> 반대로 초기 안드로이드는 그다지 실용적이지 못했지만 가격이 쌌죠(없었죠)
<kkb110> 음 그러니까, 저런기술이 실용성이 아직 떨어지는 부분이 있어도 가격이 싸면 상용화도 될 수 있겠다 그런 관점인건가요?
<yemharc> 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 예를들면 저것 전체가 아니라
<yemharc> 스마트폰 후면에 작은 빔프로젝터를 넣고
<yemharc> 그걸 이용한 기술 몇가지만 깔끔하게 넣어 작동시킬 수 있어도
<yemharc> 정말 많은게 변할거에요
<kkb110> 음 그정도 수준에서는 상당히 실용적으로 들리네요
<yemharc> 어느날 갑자기 뚝 떨어지는 완성품이란건 원래 없잖아요
<kkb110> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 참, 삼성에서 빔프로젝터 넣어서 나온 핸폰 보셨어요?
<yemharc> 있나요?
<yemharc> 오늘 처음 듣네요
<kkb110> 네 갤럭시빔
<kkb110> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/15/samsung-galaxy-beam-worlds-first-android-projector-phone-on-sa/
<yemharc> ........그런것도 있습니까
<kkb110> 지금 실제로 파는지 안파는진 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 음..... 만약 저라면요
<yemharc> 단순히 화면을 뿌려줄 용도로 저걸 쓰느니 VGA 커넥터를 쓰겠습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 반대로, 저 식스센스 기술과 결합한다고 하면
<kkb110> 솔찍히 저게 타겟시장이 큰건 아닌거같아요 아직
<yemharc> 뭐라 해야할지..... 타겟시장 이전에
<kkb110> 일단 화면에 큰걸 뿌려서 보여줘야할상황 자체가 일반사람들은 별로 없으니까
<yemharc> 저거 실제로 써먹으려면 일단 출력 보강부터 해야할거같은데요
<yemharc> (화면 사이즈는 둘째치고)
<DarkCircle> 제가 볼때는 ...
<DarkCircle> 출력장치를 보강하면
<DarkCircle> 망합니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 배터리 조루
<DarkCircle> (///ㅅ///)만세!
<DarkCircle> 차라리 밀옹말씀대로
<yemharc> 어차피 현 삼성 스맛폰은 다 배터리 조루잖아요
<kkb110> 배터리도그렇고, 거의 타들어갈꺼같은데 열때문에 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> HDMI 커넥터 달아서 빔에 날리고 쏘는게 맞는듯
<yemharc> 아 근데....
<yemharc> 요즘 개발은 전혀 하고싶지 않은데
<yemharc> 이런식으로 머리 굴려보는건 재미들렸어요
<DarkCircle> 할게 많죠
<yemharc> 15분 뒤면 퇴근이다.......
<DarkCircle> 잉여 애들 시켜유~
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 삽질하는애들
<DarkCircle> 갑질을 시전 =3
<yemharc> 삽질은 소중한거에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삽질이 아닌 갑질!
<DarkCircle> 숨도쉬지마라! 무조건 빨리 끝내라!
<DarkCircle> -ㅍ-/!
<yemharc> 헐.....전 악덕 갑 아닙니다
<yemharc> ...단지 해당 개발자의 연락처 최소 5개를 알고 있을 뿐이에요
<imsu> 들어가보겠습니다 ^^
<drake_kr> 으아 빡세
<drake_kr> 아 집에 오기전에 정리하면서 서버를 껐었군 -.-
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-28
<imsu> ls
<imsu> 얼레 ;;;
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nexusz99> imsu: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 디렉토리 목록 보여드려야되나.ㅠ
<imsu> nexusz99: ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<imsu> 흐잉;;
<imsu> 무심코 친 ls ..
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아 한동안 웃었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 저번에도 한번 이랬는데 또 이러네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> nexusz99: 아;; 민망해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 영원히 로그로 남겨질거에요
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nexusz99> 누군가 ls 에 대해 논한다면
<nexusz99> irc freenode 서버의 ubuntu-ko 서버 로그를 먼저 보고 오렴..
<nexusz99> 이라고 말할날이 오겠죠\
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 여기 ls 결과물이요
<nexusz99> bin   home            lib64       nfs   run      sys  vmlinuz
<nexusz99> boot  initrd.img      lost+found  opt   sbin     tmp  vmlinuz.old
<nexusz99> dev   initrd.img.old  media       proc  selinux  usr
<nexusz99> etc   lib             mnt         root  srv      var
<imsu> nexusz99: 벌 써 금용일이네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐';; ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> 내일이 토요일인데 내일 하필이면 시험이 잡혀있어요.ㅠ
<imsu> 음?? 무슨 시험이요?
<nexusz99> 대학생이라.. 미분적분학이랑 미분방정식이요 .ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 아 ~ 재밌는 수업:???? ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 헉. ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<nexusz99> 일단 낮잠먼저 자야겠네요.ㅠㅠ.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무십숑
<nexusz99> 넹 :)
<drake_kr> 드디어 내일이군요
<yemharc> drake_kr: orz
<drake_kr> 발표자료 미흡해도 괜찮잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 미흡이 아니라 못가게 생겨서요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 그건 문제가 되는데..
<drake_kr> ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 재부팅 하겠습니다..
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 절대 못 오실 분위기?
<yemharc> 대표이사도 주말출근한다니 볼장 다 본거죠 (...)
<drake_kr> ....
<yemharc> 선금받은 멍청이를 x여야지 원......
<yemharc> (대놓고 물어봤더니 일정 못 맞추면 위약금 4억에 +손배소송)
<drake_kr> (직원들은 무슨 죄야)
<yemharc> 그것도 대표이사는 모르게 진행된 일이라는게 포인트입니다
<yemharc> (.......)
<drake_kr> 하아
<yemharc> drake_kr: 핫핫핫. 이런 환경이니 더더욱 제가 저번 뒷풀이에서 그런 이야기를 하는거라고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 아하하 제가 아직까지 취업하지 않는 이유입니다
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 졌다!
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 여러분!
<yemharc> 모두들 앱등이가 되세요~
<drake_kr> 앱등앱등
<yemharc> 음 근데 이건 조금 진지한 이야기입니다만
<yemharc> 한편으로는 맥OS에 대한 통제권을 놓지 않는 이유도 납득은 가더군요
<drake_kr> 이제서야?
<yemharc> 아뇨 기존의 이미 알려진 것과는 별개로요
<yemharc> 이게 아무리 생각해도
<yemharc> 리눅스처럼 오픈소스 운영체제였으면 iOS같은게 나올 수가 없었어요
<drake_kr> 사람들은 생각보다 통제를 조아해요
<yemharc> 통제도 통제지만
<yemharc> 엠통 암만 크면 뭐해요 한방기가 없는데 (...)
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon> yemharc: 퇴근전 잠시..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 이게 정말, 오픈소스 진영은 진지하게 '힘의 집중'이라는걸 생각해야 한다고 봐요
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<razGon> 오픈소스의 원래 개념은 다양성 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 힘의 집중은 오픈진영에서 해야 할일이 아니죠
<yemharc> 아뇨 다른걸 없애자 뭐 이런 이야기가 아니에요
<yemharc> 예를들면 오픈소스 진영에도 이미 힘의 집중 자체는 일어나고 있죠
<razGon> 우분투..
<yemharc> 캐노니컬이 그렇고 그놈,KDE 등이 그렇죠
<razGon> 하긴 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 제가 말하고 싶은 집중이라는건
<razGon> 독립계보인 퍼피 리눅스 괜찮아 보이던데.ㅋ
<yemharc> "종류별로 복잡하니 그놈으로 통일하자" 뭐 이런게 아니라
<razGon> slax도 상당히 인상적이였다는.
<yemharc> 그놈 프로젝트로 뭉쳤으면 그 안에서 잡다하게 하고싶은거 다 해 이것보다
<yemharc> 우리 우선순위를 정하고 이거부터 확실하게 해보자
<yemharc> 이런 부분이 아직도 부족하다는거죠
<razGon> 아.. 색깔이 부족하다는 거군요.
<yemharc> 음.... 그렇게 생각하셔도 됩니다
<razGon> 오픈소스이지 파괴적인 개성을 나타내지 못한다는.
<razGon> 아이돌과 홍대인디밴드의 차이?
<yemharc> 그렇게도 볼 수 있어요
<yemharc> 요컨대
<yemharc> 어디에 뭘 어떻게 해놓건, 설사 전자기기가 아니라도
<yemharc> 디자인만 봐도 "아 이건 사과" 하고 알수있잖아요
<yemharc> (디자인에 한정된 이야기는 아니긴 하지만)
<yemharc> 그리고 지금의 오픈소스의 모습은 아무리 봐도 다양성보다 복잡성에 치중되 있어요
<yemharc> 이번 그놈3.0이 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 그게,
<drake_kr> 개발자들 입장을 대변하자면
<drake_kr> 또 그렇진 않죠
<drake_kr> 다들 자기가 최고라는 생각을 가지고 내놓는데
<drake_kr> 그게 좀 많은거에요
<yemharc> 그렇죠. 사실 누가 강요할 수 있는게 아니니까요
<drake_kr> 소속감이 없으니 당연 "내꺼"가 튀어야 되고
<yemharc> 그러니까 제가 말하고 싶은게 그 부분이에요
<yemharc> 그놈 프로젝트로 뭉쳤다면
<yemharc> 그 안에서도 뭔가 조직도가 구성이 되죠
<yemharc> (설마 오픈소스니 그럴리 없다 하는분은 없겠죠)
<yemharc> 그런 조직도가 그려지고 리더가 나오고
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 사실 갖출건 다 갖춰지는데
<yemharc> 그럼에도 집중이 잘 안되요
<drake_kr> 그 이유는
<yemharc> 이건 그 동안의 그놈 프로젝트 뉴스그룹만 따라가 봐도 명백해요
<drake_kr> 카리스마를 가진 인물이 없어서 그런듯..
<yemharc> A와 B 기능이 있고, 최종적으로는 두개가 연동이 되는건데
<yemharc> 결론적으로 만들고 보면 삐걱거려요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그것도 중요한 요인이겠네요
<drake_kr> 리누스 토발즈나 리차드 스톨만같은 사람이 gnome 프로젝트를 진행한다 치면 지금 이 상황일까요?
<yemharc> 스톨만 옹은 모르겠고 리누스가 진행한다고 해서 크게 달라지지는 않을걸요
<drake_kr> 아니면 갑자기 존카맥이 '나 씨바 데스크톱에서 fps를 돌리겠어' 하면서 합류한다고 쳐도 어느정도 보이겠죠?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음, 토발즈도 대단한 사람이에요..
<yemharc> 아뇨 까는게 아니라
<drake_kr> 커미터 선발에서도 카리스마를 보여줬고..
<yemharc> 그 사람은 왠지 "같이 놀자" 분위기인지라......
<drake_kr> 방향성 제시에 있어서는 제대로 하는 사람이에요
<drake_kr> 같이 놀자 분위기에서도 방향성만 맞으면 되는거니까.
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠
<yemharc> 독재는 되려 스톨만씨가 그런 타입이고요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> ....근데 스톨만씨가 그놈 프로젝트 리더가 되면
<yemharc> 우린 최종적으로 이놈(Enome)을 쓰게 될거같은 불안감이.......
<drake_kr> 그렇게 되면 전 그냥 kde로 갈겁니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 절 보세요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 선택의 여지가 많으니 집중이란게 어렵습니다
<yemharc> 그러니까 오픈소스 전체를 말하는게 아니라니까요
<yemharc> 오픈소스 안에서도 거대 그룹들이 있죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그 안에서도 분명 '전체적인 틀'이 하나의 그림으로 그려지는 것들이 있습니다
<razGon> gnome이 좋은 가요? KDE가 좋은 가요?
<yemharc> 예를들면 그놈3.0을 설치하는데 notification 어플을 선택하세요~ 뭐 이런건 없잖아요?
<drake_kr> razGon: 엄마가 좋아요? 아빠가 좋아요?
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 저는 절대적으로 아빠요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 gnome이네요
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 그래서 지금 그거 쓰고 있어요.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 예를들면 컴피즈 기능만 해도
<drake_kr> 흠.. 암튼 yemharc 카리스마 문제임요
<yemharc> 조금만 집중이 되었더라면 단순한 [효과]로 끝나지 않았을겁니다
<yemharc> 그놈3.0도 (좀 심하게 표현하면) 윈7 Aero 데탑 카피 정도로 끝나지 않았을거구요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> tiger 카피죠..
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 나......나의(?) 고양이를 괴롭히지 마세요!
<drake_kr> 님 앱등이라매요
<drake_kr> 왜그래요?
<yemharc> 그러니까 괴롭히지 마세요
<yemharc> 저런게 카피씩이나 되다니 말도안되!
<yemharc> 음 뭐 여튼
<yemharc> 그놈3.0도 분명 잘 만들어졌는데
<yemharc> 왠지 속이 빈 느낌이란 말이죠
<drake_kr> 당연히 속이 비어야죠
<bluedusk> 그래봤자 쓸사람들은 다 쓰고
<drake_kr> 제가 보기에 3.0은 상당히 깔끔한 의존성 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안쓸사람들은 안쓰고 모를사람들은 모르고
<drake_kr> 씨...바....
<bluedusk> 저같은 엔드유저는 그냥 선택의 여지가 없으니 걍 쓰는거고
<yemharc> 의존성은 동의합니다
<yemharc> 근데 그래봐야 glibc 앞에서 우리는 모두 친구
<yemharc> -_-
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 전 lxde 유저라서..
<yemharc> 헛
<yemharc> CLI 탈출?!
<drake_kr> 훔
<bluedusk> drake_kr, http://dwm.suckless.org/
<drake_kr> cli야 뭐..
<bluedusk> 이거 어떄요 깔끔하죠?
<bluedusk> 다시 dwm으로 복귀
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/netbsd64b.png
<yemharc> .............................................
<bluedusk> 헐
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아니 좀ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 굇수 netbsd에다가 X를 올리다니..;
<drake_kr> 무튼
<Seony> 추억의 twm...
<razgon|> 핸폰 라즈곤입장!
<yemharc> ...라(나)즈굴?
<drake_kr> 개발자도 다양하지만 사용자도 다양하고
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 난 나즈굴 멋있던데
<yemharc> Seony: 요즘 TED 듣는데 재밌네요 이거
<drake_kr> 애플의 경우 딱 사용자를 특정시켰으니까요
<razgon|> 원래 vino로 접속하면 한영전환키 안먹나요?
<Seony> 원래 TED가 재밌는거 많이 나와요
<razgon|> TED 좋은 거 뭐있나요? 잼있는 시리즈
<bluedusk> 전 그거 기억나던데
<drake_kr> 그리고 생각보다 제가 razgon| 님보다 주는대로 쓰는 타입이에요
<bluedusk> 왜 고딩수학과정에 미적분 가르치느냐
<bluedusk> 그런건 대학가서 가르치고
<bluedusk> 고딩까지는 확률이랑 통계에 더 집중해서 가르치자
<razgon|> 맞는 말이네요
<bluedusk> 실제 사회나와서 쓰이는건 확률과 통계가 훨씬 더 많다
<razgon|> 로또!
<bluedusk> 유용하고
<drake_kr> 도박!
<razgon|> 배트맨!
<razgon|> 토토!
<drake_kr> 카지노!
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 내일이 세미나 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 맞습니다
<yemharc> 라스베가스 가서 카드카운팅
<drake_kr> yemharc: 내일 절대 불가인가요?
<bluedusk> 아 벌써 그렇게 됐네 시간이..;
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그럴거 같네요
<yemharc> 까딱하면 토/일도 야근까지 할 판이에요.......
<drake_kr> 하아..
<yemharc> 근데 더 웃긴게 뭔지 아세요?
<yemharc> 막상 제가 나와서 앉아있어도
<drake_kr> 그나마 그 회사에 여자친구 사귀던 사람들 다 깨지겠군..
<yemharc> 할게 없다는겁니다
<yemharc> 어제랑 오늘은 야근이에요
<yemharc> 하는 이유가 "개발팀 야근하니까 같이 야근하면서 분위기 맞춰줘라"
<drake_kr> 야근하면서 irc나 하고 있다는게 뭘 뜻하겠어요 -.-
<yemharc> .............
<bluedusk> 전 아직 퇴근 26분 남았지만
<yemharc> bluedusk: 전 56분 남았군요
<yemharc> (정시퇴근이라면요)
<drake_kr> 뭐, 대표가 잘 한건 잘 한거네요
<drake_kr> 그렇게 할일없이 야근하는데 개발팀 퇴근이라도 해봐..
<drake_kr> 박대리씨네 회사 R&D는 바쁘다 바쁘다 하면서 박대리보다 늦게 퇴근한적이 없다더군요..
<bluedusk> 제가 박씨긴 하지만
<bluedusk> 대리는 아니네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 물론 야근이나 주말근무는 안 하는게 가장 좋은거지만,
<yemharc> 아우 여튼 진짜......
<yemharc> 에휴
<yemharc> 사실 요새 갈굴 팀도 거의 안 남아서(!!) 느긋한 시절이었는데
<drake_kr> 자기 팀때문에 다른 팀이 모두 야근을 하게 되는거라면 이야기는 확실히 달라지죠..
<yemharc> 난데없는 선금먹튀 계약때문에 이게 뭔.......
<drake_kr> 박대리씨네 R&D가 딱 그런식 -.-
<razGon> 원래 vino에서 한영전환키 안먹나요?
<drake_kr> R&D에서 api 문서도 시간없다고 안 만든다면서 자기보다 늦게 퇴근하는걸 한번도 못 봤다고 -.-
<drake_kr> razGon: http://kldp.org/node/60240
<drake_kr> 아웅 이래서 원격은 gui가 별루임 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 감사합니다. FreeNX는 좋은가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨, 전 vnc도 안 씁니다 -.-
<yemharc> 터미널이 최고 (....)
<yemharc> 빠르고 가볍고 (...)
<Seony> ssh -X 쓰는 게 제일 낫죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ....하지만 기계식 키보드가 아니라는 치명적 문제
<Seony> 5900번 안열어도 됙...
<drake_kr> yemharc: 아저씨는 기개식보다 HHK가 더 좋지 않아요?
<drake_kr> hhk 흑무각
<yemharc> 사실 손만 편하면 그닥 안 따지긴 합니다만
<yemharc> .......아니 전 ㅂㅌ는 아니라구요
<yemharc> HHK는 그렇다 치고 흑색에 무각이라니........
<yemharc> 이미 그것만으로 훌륭한 보안툴이잖습니까 (....)
<drake_kr> 명절에 친척동생들이 컴퓨터를 장악해도 두렵지 않아요 <-
<Seony> 간만에 맥Port 업데이트 하니까 맥북 이륙하는 소리를 듣게되네요
<drake_kr> 아웅 집에서 쓰는 기계식 키보드도 슬슬 키캡의 문자가 지워지기 시작하는군요..
<Seony> drake_kr: 이베이 보니까 오크나무로 만든 기계식 키보드도 팔던데요 ㅎㅎ 개인이 직접 만든... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키캡 문자도 아예 조각으로 파버리고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/636600 이런거요?
<razGon> 오,,,
<razGon> 터미널을 쓰고 싶기는 한데 능력이 안되요.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/1588785
<yemharc> 터미널은 츤데(퍽!)
<Seony> 저건 왠지 나무가 좀 짝퉁스럽잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이미지 좀 찾아봐드릴께요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 뭔 글이 이렇게 많이 생겼대유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<bluedusk> imsu, HI
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Pointer imsu, Hi
<razGon> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> drake_kr: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Made-Cherry-Wood-Keyboard-Cherry-Mechanical-MX-/130328228244?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item1e582af194
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 netbsd 파폭 안껄려유 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;; 알려주셈 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> imsu, chrome을 까삼
<Seony> drake_kr: 제가 보여드린 게 드레이크님이 보여드린거랑 똑같은거죠?
<razGon> 그나저나 vino로 원격접속해서 채팅하는데 한영전환이 안되서 좀 거시기 하네요.
<drake_kr> http://soulreaver.tistory.com/5 이분것 맞는듯 싶군요
<drake_kr> imsu 깔려
<razGon> 한영전환키가 작동을 안해서.ㅎ
<drake_kr> pkgsrc에 internet 들어가보면 firefox 있을건데.. -ㅅ-
<imsu> drake_kr: 난 안깔려유 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 안되더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 뭐 의존되는거 안 깔았겠지
<imsu> 킁;;
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> gnome이라던가..
<imsu> 나중에 다시 해봐야겠군;;
<drake_kr> 테트리스는 거의 완성했것네
<drake_kr> 우주의 신보다 강력한 포인터 imsu옹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 그게 뭐에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 몇 일째 손도 못댔음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<razGon>  drake_kr: 링크하드 설치해보셨는지요?
<drake_kr> 네 설치하고 써보긴 했어요
<drake_kr> 지금은 굳이 쓸만한 용도를 찾지 못해서 안 쓰고 있지만요
<razGon> 처음설치할때 데이타베이스 정보입력하는 첫단계에서 다음단계로 못넘어가서요.
<razGon> 데이타베이스를 사용할수 없습니다.  정보를 다시 입력해 주십시요. 라고 합니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<razGon> 이런경우는 apache2의 암호입력하면 되는 거죠?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 mysql이요
<drake_kr> imsu: http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/566032 나 이거 하나 사줘
<yemharc> ...잠깐
<yemharc> [순정보다 못하다]라는건 수제품입니까? (......)
<razGon> 아 맞다!! 데이타 베이스니 mysql
<drake_kr> 아아, 버튼부분까지 원목이면 참 좋을텐데..
<drake_kr> 츄릅
 * DarkCircle imsu옹 만세
<razGon>  데이타베이스를 사용할수 없습니다.  정보를 다시 입력해 주십시요.
<razGon> 이렇게 나오면 그냥 다지우고 다시 시작하는 수 밖에 없나요?
<razGon> 이거저거 설정하느라고 엉켜져 있는거 같은데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> razGon: phpmyadmin 설치하셨죠잉?
<razGon> 옙
<Seony> 슬슬 PostgreSQL로 옮겨가야하는데...
<razGon> LAMP설치한 뒤입니다. 혹시 제로보드가 설정이 되어서 그런게 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> seony 왜용?
<Seony> drake_kr: 오라클 땜시요...
<Seony> 이제 MySQL의 운명도 2년 밖에 안남았잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> razGon: 제로보드와 같은 DB를 사용해도 될겁니다..
<drake_kr> sqlite3도 쓸만하던디유
<drake_kr> 아웅 웬지 oracle DB도 별로란 느낌이 되어버리네..
<razGon> 근데 제로보드는 나름 하기가 조금 복잡해보이기도 하고. 그렇습니다.
<razGon> 아웅 그냥 지우고 다시 재구축해야 겠당.ㅋ
<drake_kr> gnuboard에 비해선 상당히 쉬운편..
<razGon> 배우는 과정이라고 생각하고.
<razGon> 물론 그렇지만. 아주 초보라서요...
<razGon> Seony님께서 답변해주신 ftp의 문제는 실제는 인식이 윈도우 중심으로 되서 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 그건, 그냥 사람들에게 filezilla를 사용하라고 종용하면 해결될 문제..
<razGon> 제가 ftp설치하면서 부딪힌 문제 였는데. 결국은 권한을 주는데 윈도우처럼 ftp와 컴이 따로가 아닌 유닉스처럼 아이디가 일체되서 동작되는 개념이라고 생각하면 당연한 문제였습니다.
<razGon> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19526
<razGon> 정답은 익명사용자를 사용하지 않는게 답이였습니다. 물론 고수이신 seony께서는 권한 설정에 대한 말씀을 해주셨구요.
<razGon> 제가 이거땜시 한 일주일간 고민 했거든요. 실은.
<razGon> 윈도우에서는 응당 다운받는 디렉토리 설정하는 란이 있고, 작업하는 프로그램이 띄워져 있고 해서 아 내가 ftp돌리고 있구나 하지만. 우분투는 일체화 되어 있죠. 조상이 유닉스라 네트워크개념은 기본이고 각 아이디에 대한 권한도 각기 달리 되어 있는 구조라는 거죠.
<drake_kr> 아, 그러고보니 안철수씨도 의사출신..
<razGon> 물론 윈도우도 그렇긴 하지만, 실제 한국에서 그런 경우 드물죠. 그냥 키고 작동시키는 사람이 모든 권한 이 있죠.
<razGon> 의사긴 하지만 임상의가 아니라 기초 연구하는 의사였습니다.
<razGon> 그래도 정말 존경할만한 사람.
<razGon> 박경철은 외과 전문의.
<razGon> 안철수는 생리학인가? 미생물학 기초 연구소에서 있다가 바이러스 연구쪽으로 전환했죠.
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 의사 갑자기 때려치고 회사 차리고..
<drake_kr> 회사 잘 나갈때 갑자기 때려치고 유학갔다 와서 강의하고..
<razGon> 아.! 그건 정말 존경할만한 부분입니다.
<razGon> 이것이야 말로 박경철님이 이야기한 자기혁명이죠.
<Seony> 역시 사람은 많이 배우고나야겠다는 생각이...
<razgon|> 라즈굴 다시입장!
<razgon|> 저 집에 가겠습니다. 가서뵈요.ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 나도 퇴근할까.;
<drake_kr> 하지만..
<drake_kr> 많이 배우는 만큼 겁도 많아지니 그게 또 문제..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 블루투스 통글을 살까........
<drake_kr> 철수아찌는 그래서 배움보다는 선택에 대한 이야기를 많이 했죠
<bluedusk> 전 겁이 ㅇ벗습니다!!
<bluedusk> 겁이 벗었데...;;;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<razgon|> 후 이게쓰리지로 하면 전화가 오면 끊기네요
<razgon|> 나는 꼼수다 들으면서 가는중.ㅋ
<razgon|> 갑자기 급 조용해졌네요
<drake_kr> 나도 나꼼수나 들어볼까..
<razgon|> 저는 복습중이요 14회듣는중.ㅋ
<razgon|> 제로보드도 스트리밍가능한가요? 모바일 홈피연결과
<razgon|> 우분투에서 스트리밍 설정해줘야 하나요?
<Seony> 리눅스/유닉스 스티커를 만들어서 파는 곳이 있네요
<Seony> http://www.unixstickers.com/?tracking=4e6812a6ebd14
<Seony> 베스트 셀러 4개 중 3개가 데비안 계열 ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 루분투스티커는 큐트하네요
<imsu> drake_kr: 아까 그거 나무 마우스 인가요? ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 집도착...ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 다음주부터는 지하철타고 다녀야겠습니다
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 나무
<semosi_XP> 오늘도 날을 제대로 맞추지 못해서 인지 조용하네요
<grr> hi
<imsu> drake_kr: emacs 는 왜이렇게 설정하는게 복잡해요? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> yemharc: 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러게 vi 쓰라니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요 ;; 아 어려워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 걍
<drake_kr> 윈도우써
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 어렵네 ㅡ.ㅡ; 뭐 이렇게 설정할게 많아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 긍게 걍 윈도우 쓰삼
<imsu> 돈없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맼도 좋음
<imsu> 하나 사주세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 돈줘 사줄게
<imsu> 헐;; 돈없어유 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 이건 간절히 원해도 안이뤄질것 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 간절히 한번 원해 볼까요? ㅋㅋ
<grr> 윈도우 써요 (...)
<drake_kr> 지금 요리왕비룡 30화 보고 있는데 아직까지 한번도 안 졌어.. -.-
<imsu> grr: 그러게요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 테트리스 은근히 귀찮음 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 윈도우 쓰고잡다
<imsu> Seony: 왜이러십니까 맥유저님께서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비주얼 스튜디오 열라 어려운디 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 6.0 만써서;;;
<drake_kr> 난 eclipse가 더 어려우용
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 그래서 다 직접 만드십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭘 다 만드누
<imsu> 아 직접 Makefile 부터 해서 다 만드시잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안 만들어
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/FriOct282011031144.jpg
<Seony> imsu: Geektool 그런대로 세팅해봤어 ㅋㅋ 주로 뉴스 위주야.
<imsu> Seony: 어지러워요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 바탕화면은 황량합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 위에 세 개는 다음 주요 뉴스, 다음 연예 뉴스, 다음 스포츠 뉴스이고...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 밑으로는 환율, 하와이 지역뉴스, 미 주요증시, K-Pop 차트 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 어지러워요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 안어지러운데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭;
<imsu> 전 바탕화면을 거의 안봐서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고프다 ;;
<xorox> 우분투가 원래 느린건가요? 윈도우나 비슷하거나 좀더 빠르겠지 비교하교 11.10 깔았더니 로딩부터 느리네요;;
<DarkCircle> 우분투 데탑버전은 엄청나게 무겁죠
<xorox> 으헉 그럼 간단하게 GUI 되고 가볍고.. 초보자에게 적합한.. 배포판좀 소개시켜주실수 있으신지요 ㅜㅜ? 제가 초보라 오늘 우분투 부트로더 때문에 한 5시간은 헤맨것같습니다.
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는건 lubuntu 입니다.
<drake_kr> xubuntu도 가볍다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 가벼운걸로 따지자면 BSD나 arch 등이 있지만 아무래도 쉬운거라면 lubuntu나 xubuntu가 쉬운듯..
<xorox> 아아 두분모두 감사드려요.. 또 설치해보러가야겠습니다;
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 성공하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~
<imsu> drake_kr: 월계역쪽인가 ?? 거기 이마트가 24시간입니까?
<drake_kr> 몰러
<drake_kr> 그거 미아리쪽에 있는거 말하는거 아녀?
<imsu> 아니요
<drake_kr> 모라
<imsu> 아 배고파 뭐라도 하나 먹어야 하는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 에이;; 12시까지네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한번 가봐야 겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고파;;
<imsu> 이만 들어가 보겠습니다 ..
<jason-jang> 하이~ Work^Seony !!
<jason-jang> drake_kr: ping!
<jason-jang> 혹시 누가 저 좀 볼 수 있어요??
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 네
<jason-jang> 반갑습니다. drake_kr , 요즘 노고가 많치요??
<drake_kr> 아뇨 뭐
<imsu> 아~~ 고추매워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 고추잡채 먹고싶다
<jason-jang> 부탁이 있어요. 제가 지금 ssh, vnc 등이 불가능하고, 주변에 리눅스 단말기가 없어서 그러는데...터미널 명령...한줄넣은 후 답글을 보여 줄 수 있을까요?
<jason-jang> imsu: 반가워요.
<drake_kr> 네
<jason-jang> dig @ns1.canonical.com www.ubuntu-kr.org
<drake_kr> 말ㅆ므하세요
<drake_kr> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> @ns1.canonical.com www.ubuntu-kr.org
<drake_kr> ; (1 server found)
<drake_kr> ;; global options: +cmd
<drake_kr> ;; Got answer:
<drake_kr> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 62592
<drake_kr> ;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 3
<drake_kr> ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<drake_kr> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<jason-jang> 답을 붙여, 보여주면 고맙겠...예.
<drake_kr> ;www.ubuntu-kr.org.		IN	A
<drake_kr> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<drake_kr> www.ubuntu-kr.org.	86400	IN	A	61.72.254.234
<drake_kr> ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
<drake_kr> ubuntu-kr.org.		64800	IN	NS	ns3.canonical.com.
<drake_kr> ubuntu-kr.org.		64800	IN	NS	ns1.canonical.com.
<drake_kr> ubuntu-kr.org.		64800	IN	NS	ns2.canonical.com.
<drake_kr> ;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
<drake_kr> ns1.canonical.com.	172800	IN	A	91.189.94.173
<drake_kr> ns2.canonical.com.	172800	IN	A	91.189.94.219
<drake_kr> ns3.canonical.com.	172800	IN	A	209.6.3.210
<drake_kr> ;; Query time: 504 msec
<drake_kr> ;; SERVER: 91.189.94.173#53(91.189.94.173)
<drake_kr> ;; WHEN: Fri Oct 28 08:11:19 2011
<drake_kr> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 166
<drake_kr> jason-jang: ssh chubuntu:chubuntu@chubuntu.drake.kr 언제든 열려있으니 필요하시면 마음껏 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 감사, drake_kr
<jason-jang> 22죠?
<imsu> jason-jang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jason-jang> imsu  ㅋㅋㅋ 방긋!
<drake_kr> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> drake_kr: 고맙습....급할 때, 잠깐씩 쓰께요. 원~ 이렇게 고마울 때가....
<jason-jang> drake_kr: 이 페이지...전부 이해하겠어요?  -------> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsDNSAdmin
<drake_kr> sudoers 계정도 아닌디유 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bind9 기반의 dns네요
<jason-jang> 내용 중....특히 ns set 스크립트 부분이요
<drake_kr> ./nsset -s macquarie.cannonical.com -k 비번 -K ubuntu-kr.org -z ubuntu-kr.org -a wiki.ubuntu-kr.org <- 이런식인것 같은데요
<drake_kr> ns를 dnsever쪽으로 하자는 의견이 있었던것 같은데..
<jason-jang> 그 중...비번은 내가 언급한 ubuntu-kr.org 에 있는 것이 아니라, ubuntu.or.kr 의 key 파일 속에 있는 거죠? 질문임.
<drake_kr> 네.
<jason-jang> 그렇다면 drake_kr: 는 열람 및 변경할 수 있겠네요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<jason-jang> 그럼 누가?
<drake_kr> 음..
<jason-jang> ns1.canonical.com 의 관리자?
<drake_kr> 제가 bind9로 운영을 해보긴 했는데 secret에 대해서는 잘 모르겠네요..
<jason-jang> 내가 위 위키 페이지를 읽어보니, 저는 ubuntu.or.kr 의 웹 관리자가 직접 변경하라 ...........라는 말로 해석이 되서요.
<jason-jang> 목적은             타자로 출발         우분투-kr.org ---포워딩--->ns1.canonica.com ---포워딩--> 우분투.or.kr ....도착.......하는 것이 목적이거든요
<drake_kr> 음.. 연결 ip가 현재 61.72.254.234로 되어 있군요..
<jason-jang> 변경해야 해서요. 알죠?
<jason-jang> 키 파일을....우리가 가지고 있지 않겠네요. 케노니컬 시스-어드민께 요청해야 겠네요.
<drake_kr> chubuntu.drake.kr에 nsset 넣어두었습니다
<jason-jang> 1) 키파일을 받아서 우리가 변경을 하거나 2) 키파일 안/받든...케노니컬 관리자께 바꿔달라고 우리 ip 를 줘야겠네요.
<jason-jang> 옙. 감사!
<jason-jang> drake_kr: package: libnet-dns-perl 있죠?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 이미 세팅완료입니다
<jason-jang> 예, 요청만 하면 되겠네요. 감사.
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 아직도 계시겠군요 -0-
<drake_kr> 자료는 다 만드셨나요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 -0- 이제 시작해야죠 (으잉?)
<DarkCircle> 내용 구상도 안되어있음! (자랑질)
<imsu> DarkCircle: 오 블랙구녕님~~!!
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어제도 오늘도 영원히 지켜보시는구뇽 Orz
<DarkCircle> *-_-* 붘흐럽게시리
<imsu> 모든것을 흡수하시는 구녕님~ 질문이 하나 있사옵니다
<DarkCircle> 질문하시와요 -0-
<grr> 으으.. ppt 대충 만들었다..
<imsu> 왜 11.04 부터는 ecb가 apt-get 으로 설치가 안될까요? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> ㅡㅠㅡ; . . .
<DarkCircle>  . . . ? . . .
<DarkCircle> 젠투쓴다능.
<DarkCircle> ( . . . )
<imsu> 오~~ 역시 모든것을 흡수하시는 능력!! 젠투까지 흡수하시다닝!!
<DarkCircle> 우분투에 대해선 아무것도 모르옵나이다 (굽신)
<imsu> 이런 겸손하기까지~~
<DarkCircle> 무려 "닭"대가리에 "닭"눈깔이라 ...
<imsu> 일전에 말씀드린듯이 매의 눈을 한참 벗어난 것이라 생각 되옵니다만
<imsu> 전수해 주옵소서;;
<DarkCircle> 열심히 모이와 모래만 먹으면 되나이다 (먼산)
<imsu> DarkCircle: 아~ 그것만 해도 정녕 되는 것이옵니까~
<DarkCircle> imsu / 먹고 잊어버려야되나이다 -0-
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> 사실 모이를 먹는건지 모래를 먹는건지는 신경 안쓰고 입에 넣으면 끝이라능.
<imsu> DarkCircle: 오~ 가리지 않고 흡수하시는 군요~
<imsu> 역시나입니다~!
<imsu> 저에게도 그 흡수능력을 알려주옵소서~!
<DarkCircle> 먹이 빼고 이물질은 전부 모래주머니로 들어가나이다
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신이라면 입에서 방사능도 걸러내지 않으시나이까 -0-?
<DarkCircle> 닭은 ㅂㅅ된다능.
<imsu> 방사능이 무엇이옵니까?
<grr> imsu: 사이언스배슬이 쓰는거요
<imsu> grr: 저는 배슬 나오기 전에 죽습니다;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<grr> ... 치트키 (...)
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉옹은 무적이신듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 방사능을 먹어도 죽지 않는다능 무적!
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 술먹으면 죽어요
<grr> 무적아니에요 (...)
 * DarkCircle 뻥이다아!
<grr> 저는 거짓말 못한다능 'ㅅ'
<imsu> grr: gr 을 스펠링으로 읽으면 뭐죠?
<grr> 쥐알 이요 'ㅅ'
<grr> 안녕하세요 쥐알알 입니다
<imsu> 저의 답변입니다 ㅋ
<grr> ....
<imsu> 근데 오늘도 야근하세요?
<grr> 아뇨 어제 오늘 휴가에요
<grr> 시험치러갔어요
<grr> 화요일날 아침 9시에 출근에서 수요일 오후 4시에 퇴근한게 좀 타격이 크네요 - -
<grr> 하는데까지만 하고 가라길래 정말 할 수 있는데의 끝을 보여주고 갔어요 - -;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무슨 시험이요?
<imsu> 학교>
<imsu> ?
<grr> 네 저는 학생이니까요
<imsu> 아 슬슬 졸려오네;
<grr> 성실한 학생이여요
<imsu> 답변입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> = =
<imsu> 성실하게 술마시고 노는 학생? ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아뇨 성실하게 학교로부터 돈을 뜯어내는 학생이에요
<imsu> 욜~
<imsu> 아 오늘부터 조금씩 물리 공부를 해볼까나;;
<imsu> 심심하네 ..
<grr> ...
<grr> 심심하면 원자로라도 한번 만들어 보심이...
<grr> ...
<imsu> 웩웩
<imsu> 깡통하나 살 돈이 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 자 오늘부터 박스를 주우시고... (...)
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 박스만 주워도 될까요 ? ㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> imsu: LTNC
<imsu> jason-jang: 항상 늦게 주무시나봐요~ 대단한 체력이십니다 ^^
<jason-jang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 미치겠네여. ㅋ
<imsu> ?
<imsu> 왜요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금부터 숨만쉬고 박스를 주워서 리어카에 끌고 매일 고물상에 다니면 330살에 원자로를 만들 수 있는 비용이 모아져요~
<jason-jang> 항상 아니거~~~~~~든! (서울 말을 끝을 올려야 되)
<grr> ....
<DarkCircle> 박스를 주워서 돈을 모으는건 어렵지~? 않아요~!
<jason-jang> imsu: 저 irc 오랫만에 온 거요. 참눼~  내 사정도 모르면서....쩝
<imsu> jason-jang: 최근에 irc에서 밤늦게만 뵙는거 같아서요
<imsu> 꽤 오래전이지만 ^^
<DarkCircle> 그냥 리어카에 열심히 박스를 주워담기만 하면 돼요~
<imsu> DarkCircle: 이럴땐 모든걸 빨아들이는 구녕님이 부럽습니다~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<64MAAZBTN> 그리고 리어카를 몰아야 합니다.
<imsu> 어라;; 저분은 누구? ㅋㅋㅋ
<64MAAZBTN> 제 아이디를 누가 쓴다고 대화명이 바뀌어 버렸네요.
<jason-jang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 리어카 없이는 폐지도 못 모으는 군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 요새는 오토바이로 쓸어가더만유
<imsu> 헐;;
<64MAAZBTN> 정확하게 그 위치에 있기 위해서는 알고리즘을 활용해야 할 듯.
<imsu> 64MAAZBTN: ??
<64MAAZBTN> 대화명 바꿔볼려는데 잘 안되는군요.
<imsu> -> /nick 대화명 하면 안되나요?
<64MAAZBTN> 잠시만요.
<jason-jang> 되요. ㅋ
<imsu> 오잉;
<jason-jang> 누구야? 근데...
<jason-jang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kolay> 이제야 정상화.
<jason-jang> 반갑십..코레이
<kolay> 반갑습니다.
<imsu> 저도 잘 모르는;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<kolay> 폐지 수집할 바에는 창업지원센터에 들어가는게 나을지도...
<jason-jang> imsu: 저도  코레이님은 초면.....아주 예전에 닉은............본 듯.
<kolay> 무슨 어업활동같은...
<kolay> 우분투 초보가 왔을때 열심히 지도를 했었던...
<imsu> jason-jang: 저두 아이디만 낯익고 잘은;; 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어업활동 <- 새우,멸치잡이 ㄱ-
<kolay> 폐지 줍는것도 장바구니 카트에서 트럭까지 있듯이...
<kolay> 어업도 재첩 그물부터 원양어선까지...
<kolay> 통발부터...
<jason-jang> 농담입니다만, "[01:42] <kolay> 우분투 초보가 왔을때 열심히 지도를 했었던" <--- 하니깐...이젠 도사 되셨어여?
<kolay> 남들만큼만 하는셈일듯.
<kolay> 설치와 부팅, 사용을 할수 있을 정도의...
<jason-jang> 오호~ 자신감 넘치십니다. 듣기 좋습니다. <--- 이건 농담아녀요. ㅋ
<kolay> 저는 실무 목적으로만 활용할 뿐 시스템 관리에는 종사하고 있지 않습니다.
<jason-jang> me 2
<kolay> 10년쯤 전에 리눅스를 처음 접했는데 많이 바뀐듯.
<kolay> 요즘 기종은 구형 리눅스 시디가 제대로 설치가 안되더군요.
<jason-jang> 그래요?  ㅋ 놀랍네요
<kolay> 리눅스 고수들이 리눅스 회사를 차리기 시작할 시점인 때였습니다.
<jason-jang> 우리 뵌 적 없죠?
<kolay> 이후에 영진출판사가 리눅스 상표권 주장을 하고... ㅋ
<kolay> 넹.
<kolay> 오프모임이 있나 보네요.
<jason-jang> 매월 있습니다. 오늘도 서울과 제주에서...
<kolay> 네.
<kolay> 다음이 제주에 있는걸로 아는데...
<jason-jang> 특히 drake_kr 는 오늘 빨랑 자야 하는디................!! 버럭 ㅎ
<jason-jang> 예, 다음@제주
<kolay> 다음이 우분투의 주 배포처이기도 하다보니...
<kolay> 저도 다음 개발자 블로그 보고 우분투 있는지 처음 알았습니다.
<jason-jang> 예에~
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 자려고 누었는데 삑소리가..
<jason-jang> drake_kr: 꼐서 빨리 쉬어야 내일 좋은 ..................윽!!! 미안해요.
<jason-jang> 제가 먼저 갑니다. I'm 쏘리!
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 자자 오늘은 세미나입니다
<drake_kr> 1시 30분까지만 오셔요
<jason-jang> drake_kr: 뒷풀 있/없어요?
<drake_kr> 뒷풀 안할거면 세미나를 뭐하러 합니까..
<jason-jang> 호호호
<jason-jang> 귿 나이트!!!
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> C U soon.! 예.ㅂ imsu
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-29
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 오늘 1시 반?
<SANGKEUN> 우분투로 웹서버 구축했는데
<SANGKEUN> 우분투에서 접속하면 속도 잘나오고
<SANGKEUN> 윈도우에서 접속하면 몇초 시간이 걸리네요
<SANGKEUN> 혹시 해결법 아시는분 계시나요?
<hanbin973> 한빈이가 왖ㅈ... 퍽
<hanbin973> 정확히 일주일만에 온거 같은ㄴ디..
<lyuso> ....
<imsu> 웹으로 밖에 접속이 안되넹;; 쩝;
<imsu> yemharc: 안오십니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아우아우으아
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 맥미니서버 판다고 내놨는데 너무 비싸게 내놨나... 연락이 없네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한명 메일 왔네요 ㅋㅋ 잘 꼬셔야지
<Seony> 서버 팔고 SSD 살려는데, 왜이리 부적절한 거래 같은 느낌이 드는지...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> SSD 속도 동영상 보면 정말 침흘릴만한 속도가 나오기는 하는데, 과연 반백만원씩이나 주고 살 가치가 있을까요...
<yemharc> .......어떤 SSD를 사시려고요;;
<yemharc> Seony: 잠깐 재접좀 할게요
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 그냥 250기가짜리요
<Seony> SATA 6Gb
<Seony> OWC에서 나온거 초당 500메가 정도 되는 제품이 반백만원 하더라구요
<yemharc> 아, 용량이 큰거군요
<Seony> 네. 지금 제 맥북프로 사용량 보니까 딱 150기가 쓰고있더라구요.
<Seony> 180기가짜리는 없으니... 250기가짜리 사야죠
<Seony> SSD로 바꾸면 전체적인 생활이 바뀌게 되니까 확실히 피부에 와닿는 제품이긴 한데,
<Seony> 과연 반백만원 주고 살 가치가 있냐는거죠...
<Seony> 50만원이면 컴퓨터가 한대인데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다들 고민하죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 SSD 달면 진짜 생활이 달라지긴 할 거 같아요
<yemharc> 엄청나게 달라지긴 합니다
<Seony> 컴퓨터를 안쓰는 사람이면 몰라도...
<yemharc> 제껀 아니지만 써보긴 했거든요
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> new world는 아니고 신세계? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대부분의 어플리케이션이, 클릭하자마자 뜬다더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 되려 레이드 구성이 효율이 떨어진다더군요
<yemharc> 애초에 빨라서....
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<Seony> 반대로 생각해보면, 씨퓨와 램의 속도는 어마어마하다는 얘기겠네요..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 애초에 x기가대를 넘어서는 처리량하고는 비교가 안되죠......
<Seony> 음... 집에 기가비트 허브 놓고 쓰면서 초당 80메가씩만 전송해도 와~ 하면서 침이 질질 흐를 정도이니...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 예전에 IDC서 초당 30gb씩 던져봤습니다
<yemharc> 그 이후로는 데탑이........."느려!"
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 초당 30기가면 그 속도를 감당할 수 있는 하드가 없잖아요
<yemharc> 레이드로 사방에 뿌리는거죠
<yemharc> 저도 안될거라 생각했는데 분산저장식으로 하면 되긴 되더라구요
<yemharc> 다만......돈 많~이 듭니다.
<yemharc> 말 그대로 엔터프라이즈급
<Seony> 그렇군요. 스트라이핑을 수십대 붙이면 가능하겠군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 제가 있던곳이 22대인가 운영했어요
<yemharc> 21대였나...
<Seony> 맥미니 팔고 남는돈으로 램 16기가로 업글해볼까 했더니, 램 8기가짜리는 아직 비싸더라구요.
<Seony> 램 8기가만으로도 아직은 충분하니까 램은 됐고... SSD는 값 안떨어지나 햇는데,... 잘 안떨어지더라구요
<yemharc> 4기가 4개 어떠세요
<yemharc> 16만원 조금 안되던데요 한국서는
<Seony> 맥북프로라서... 슬롯이 2개에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 프로랑 에어랑 성능차 심한가요?
<Seony> 비교 동영상을 봤거든요...
<yemharc> 가능하면 포탈좀
<Seony> 근데 에어가 SSD를 달고있어서 그런지 몰라도, 일반적인 애플리케이션 띄우는건 오히려 프로가 더 느리게 보일 지경이에요..
<Seony> 음.. 잠시만요
<yemharc> 사실 에어도 프로도 둘 다 13인치급이 있어서
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp720fEnuRs
<yemharc> 성능차 안 심하면 에어 11인치
<Seony> 아마 이거 맞을 거에요
<yemharc> 많이 나면 프로 13인치
<yemharc> 중에 고민하고 있거든요
<Seony> 에어가 i5 달고나오죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 프로도 5고 좀 고가로 가야 7이던가 그렇던데요
<Seony> 코어2듀오 달고나올 때면 모르겠는데, 지금으로서는 아마 속도면에서나 성능면에서나 좋지않나 싶어요...
<Seony> 물론 하드웨어의 전체적인 구성에 있어서, 아무리 씨퓨를 i5 달고나와도 맥북프로만큼 성능을 못뽑아내긴 하는데, 그놈의 SSD를 달고다온다는게 확실히 체감상 차이가 크죠
<Seony> 프로15인치로 가실거 아니면 에어로 가세요. 13인치는 프로라고 할 수 없는 기종이에요
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그냥 맥북 흰둥이에 알루미늄만 씌운 정도거든요.
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그럼 에어 작은걸로 가야겠네요
<Seony> 맥북과 맥북프로의 근본적인 차이는 그래픽 칩셋에서 나와서요...
<Seony> 맥북은 내장 그래픽이고, 프로는 따로 달려서 나오는데, 프로13인치는 내장그래픽이거든요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 근데 인텔HD 3000급 정도 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그정도면 뭐 진짜 고사양 게임 아니면 별로 영향 없을거같은데요
<Seony> 네. 그 정도면 좋은건가요? 제가 잘 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 작은 스크린이야 아이패드(=보조모니터) 있으니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프로15인치는 주변 학생분들한테 부탁해서 학생할인 받아서 사면 좋은데, 프로13인치 갈거면 차라리 에어가 낫다는 게 제 생각입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네, 어차피 전 아이맥도 구매목록에 있스빈다 orz
<Seony> 13인치도 좁기는 매한가지거든요.
<Seony> 오오... 아이맥도...
<yemharc> 제가
<yemharc> 11인치 이하만 7년 넘게 쓰고 있어요
<yemharc> 예전에 14인치 딱 한번 썻었는데
<yemharc> 작은건 매한가지에 크기만 커서 불편하더라구요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<yemharc> (저 고딩때인데 그때 21인치 정도 모니터가 일반적이었습니다)
<Seony> 제가 맥을 3대 써보면서 느낀 건데요, 맥은 두 대 이상 있으면 좀 불편한 거 같아요...
<Seony> 아이포토나 아이튠즈 자료가 여기저기 흩어져있으니까 귀찮더라구요...
<yemharc> 당신을 위한 아이클라우드~
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 맙소사
<yemharc> 생각해보니 이거 터무니없는거네요
<Seony> 맥OSX이라는 게 그 특성상 원래 유저의 손에 착 감기는 맛이 있어서, 컴퓨터가 여러 대면 좀 불편해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거 못보셨어요?
<yemharc> 지금 맥os랑 ios 통합작업 하잖아요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 이미 그 시작점으로 런치패드라는게 나왔죠
<yemharc> 그거 진행하면서 맥 설정파일같은것도 클라우드 연동시킨다고 하던데요
<Seony> 음... 그럴려면 OSX 구조가 많이 바뀌겠네요.
<Seony> 라이브러리 폴더 자체를 통째로 옮기는 건 아닐테고...
<yemharc> 라이브러리까지는 아니고
<yemharc> 그 시스템 설정에 관한 것들을 다 따로 떼어내서 정리할건가봐요
<Seony> 아.. 시스템 설정에 관한 것만...
<yemharc> 맥포트 유저도 신경쓰려는지 일종의 ppa같은것도 만들건가봐요
<Seony> 그 정도면 가능하겠네요
<yemharc> 저장소를 만든다기보다 맥포트 설정같은것도 따로 떼어내도록 해서
<Seony> 원래 맥포트는 애플에서 서포트해주는 프로젝트에요.
<yemharc> 연동시키면 [니가 이런거 따로 깔았는데 그거 다 다운받을깡?] 하는 느낌이라네요
<Seony> 공식적으로 후원해주기 때문에 지금까지 잘 유지되오고 있죠
<Seony> 근데 맥포트가 Fink보다 불편한 건, 패키지를 새로 받아와서 컴파일해버리니까 좀 귀찮죠.
<yemharc> 그리고 맥포트로 받은 프로그램 설정도 점진적으로 손봐서 통합시킨다는 말도 있고요
<Seony> 이미 OSX에 포함이 되어있는 건데, 일부러 굳이 그걸 받아와서 컴파일까지...
<Seony> 맥포트는 OSX이랑 좀 통합될 필요가 있어보이긴 해요... 어찌보면 시스템 업데이트 중 맥포트를 일부 사용하는 것도 좋을 것 같구요
<Seony> 애플리케이션만 업데이트 해주는 게 아니라, 운영체제의 일부분도 맥포트를 통해서 업데이트 해주면 자연스레 통합될 거 같은데...
<yemharc> 그거 제 생각인데
<yemharc> 지금 하는걸 보니
<yemharc> 통합작업 끝나고 나면 아마 코코아처럼 맥포트쪽도 통합작업을 하지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 오픈소스 유저도 잡는 방안? 정도의 느낌으로요
<Seony> 어제도 제 프린터기(HP에서 드라이버 지원 안해주는) 드라이버 설치한다고 오픈프린터 받아다 컴파일하는데, 이미 설치되어있는 Perl이니 coreutils니 하는 것들을 죄다 컴파일하더라구요....
<Seony> 이건 뭐 자원낭비하는 느낌이 너무 강해서..
<Seony> 제가 맥에서 젠투 프로젝트도 설치를 해봤었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Gentoo Prefix on Mac OS X이라는 프로젝트가 있어요...
<Seony> 그걸 쓰면 또 맥포트가 필요없어지죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오오
<Seony> 솔라리스와는 다르게 맥OSX용 젠투 프로젝트는 설치가 아주 잘되요
<Seony> 다만 특별히 세팅된 환경의 쉘을 별도로 읽어들여야하는 귀찮은 면이 있긴 하지만...
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 좀있음 아스널 축구 경기 하겠네요.
<Seony> 박주영 선발 나와서 골 좀 때려야되는데..
<Seony> 첼시 전에도 골 넣으면 아마 박주영 완전 아스널 톱 될듯... ㅎㅎ
<dsfkjkf> mm
<dsfkjkf> gigi
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-30
<razgon> 굳모닝.예배전에 잠시들어왔습니다.
<razgon> 있다봐요.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 죽을것 같음
<drake_kr> 후아아암
<imsu> 저 수많은 로그인 기록은 뭐람 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 장난 아니구만유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허거걱
<imsu> 또 나갔다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러게
<imsu> 봇일까요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 봇은 아니겠지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런강 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 어제 늦게 들어가셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 새벽3시쯤인듯
<drake_kr> 진규왜안오노
<imsu> 음? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그것봐요 그 인원이 끝까지 간댔잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예지력 상승? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> killyou killyou
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머에요~ 아이리스도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이리스가 아니구나 영화 아저씨에 나온 문구인가? ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 죽을것같음
<drake_kr> 웬지 술을 마시는 인원도 적었고..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 시원하게 오버페이스하고 시원하게 24시간동안 잤어야는디
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 술이 고프신 분인듯 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 어설프게 머리아프자너
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 해장술 고고씽? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 세미나 잘 했어요?
<imsu> 그냥~ 그럭저럭요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 일해요....
<imsu> 주말인데? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하긴 저도 수업 준비해요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 어제오늘 다 정규근무에 야근 +철야 할 판이에요
<yemharc> ...
<imsu> 오잉;;
<DarkCircle> 어제 우주의 신을 찬양할 시간이 너무 부족했 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 아 잠도 안와..
<lyuso> 휙휙
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 헛.. 유명하고 유명한 미롱~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 하잇~! +,.+!
<drake_kr> 번역좀 해주실분..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 흠냐...;
<drake_kr> 'ㅛ'
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 행사는 문제 없었심 ?
<drake_kr> 네 그닥 문제는 없었으용
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 역시 남탕 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 밀옹이 숙제를 대신 해주는 인천 언냐 출몰 했삼 ?
<drake_kr> 아니용
<lhrlsg_> 음?
<lhrlsg_> X chat이 많이 바뀌었네요.
<lhrlsg> 음..
<lhrlsg> 오리지널을 괜찮군
<lhrlsg> 은
<grr> Hi
<Ponics_Beginner> 서울말은 끝말만 올리면 되는거 모르니~~~~~? <--- 정말 그런가효~?
<drake_kr> 하.하.하?
<grr>  /.\;
<grr> 경상도는 그게 안되요 (...)
<grr> 경상도는 반사적으로 끝이 내려가요
<lhrlsg> 아 VLC Player가 적응이 안되네요
<lyuso> smplayer 나 xine media player 를
<lhrlsg> 아 저는
<lhrlsg> 우분투 기본 플레이어인
<lhrlsg> 토템 플레이어를 쓰고 있는 중인데요
<lhrlsg> 다 마음에 들지만
<lhrlsg> 일부 TS 파일 구간 이동이 안되고
<lhrlsg> 자막이 처음에는 제대로 나오다가 컨트럴 바 막 움직이면 갑자기안나오고 하더라구요
<lhrlsg> 음
<lhrlsg> 왜 그런지 연구중입니다.
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 네에.....
<lhrlsg> 아 여기서 말하는 구간 이동 이 안된다는 것은 컨트롤 바가 비활성화 되어 버려요
<lhrlsg> 흠
<lhrlsg> 토템이 참 편하긴 한데 말이죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 전국구 주유소옹 / 역시..
<lyuso> 흠.... 저는 토템이 VLC 보다 점유율이 높아서 안씁니다.
<lyuso> 포니기옹은
<lyuso> 제주도 잘 다녀오셧어요?
<lhrlsg> lyuso님// 아 vlc 방금 설치해서 해 봤는데요
<lhrlsg> 다 잘 되는데
<lhrlsg> 전체 화면 하면 vcl 기본 화면이 떡 떠버리고 전체 화면은 안되더라구요
<lhrlsg> 내가 설정을 잘못했나??
<lyuso> .....
<Guest18221> hi
<Guest18221> I have a problem
<Guest18221> I have a problum.
<Guest18221> my ubuntu version is 10.11.
<Guest18221> but when insert SDCard, error is DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<Guest18221> how resolve?
<DarkCircle> 쥐라랄 옹은 벌써 나가셨네 ...
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉 아니면 쥐라랄. =3
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 갑자기 무슨 번역 때문이신지 -.-;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> pdf 파일 하나 번역해주셨으면 하는게 있어서요..
<drake_kr> http://design.canonical.com/brand/B.%20Complete%20Ubuntu%20brand%20guide%20-%20November%202010.pdf 요 파일입니다..
<DarkCircle> 분량이 좀 깨는군요 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 분량이 얼마 안되면 제가 어떻게든 해보겠는데..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 오래걸릴것 같진 않아요. 근데 이게 이미지가 괴랄하게 박혀서 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 원본 ppt가 있다면
<DarkCircle> 저걸 고쳐드릴 수 있슴뭬.
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 제가 아는건 html과 pdf뿐입니다.
<DarkCircle> html이 있다면 그거라도 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> html2po로 해서 텍스트만 치환하면 되니까요.
<drake_kr> 아.. 저거 pdf 파일만 있는듯 싶은데..
<DarkCircle> 저걸 어디다 결과를 올리면 좋을까요?
<DarkCircle> 위키같은곳이 있다면 거기에 실시간으로 올려버리는게 좋을지도 모르겠습니다만
<drake_kr> 어음..
<drake_kr> 일단은 저걸 참조해서 웹페이지 구성 & 우분투 부스 디자인 용도로 쓰려고 하는거거든요
<drake_kr> 가이드라인이 잘 되어 있는데 왜 보지를 못하니 -.-ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우분투 포럼에 위키 올릴 수 있는 곳이 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 있으면 올리면 될거 같은데
<drake_kr> 일단은 위키가 있습니다 http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php
<DarkCircle> 여기에 음 ... 일단 분도님이나 이런분들께 말씀을 드려서 가이드라인 번역내용을 올려도 되는지
<DarkCircle> 일단 승인부터 받고, 승인이 떨어지면 제가 바로 내용을 올려드리도록 하죠
<drake_kr> 으아 감사합니다!!
<drake_kr> 실은, 저런 문서가 저한텐 중요하거든요..
<DarkCircle> 물론 대충 문장 수 계산해보니까 만으로 하루 걸릴 것 같네요
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr 디자인 보면 가이드라인에 동떨어진 디자인이라..
<DarkCircle> (작업에 필요한 시간을 만으로 24시간 계산해서.)
<drake_kr> 으히힉
<DarkCircle> 하루에 8시간씩 하면
<DarkCircle> 3일 걸리고
<drake_kr> 그렇게나 빠른가요 헐
<DarkCircle> 충분히 투자하면 하루~이틀 안엔 끝납니다.
<drake_kr> 분도님이 다음에서 하는 컨퍼런스 주관을 저한테 맡기셔서;;
<drake_kr> 부스 세팅을 하려고 하는데 맘대로 해도 되려나 싶어 찾아봤더니 가이드라인이 있어서..
<drake_kr> 이미 누군가 잘 해놓았는데 굳이 머리 싸매지 않아도 되니까요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 생각코보니까
<DarkCircle> 가이드라인에서 우리가 유일하게 따라갈 수 없는 부분이 한가지 있네요
<DarkCircle> 가이드라인에는 한글 폰트에 관련된 내용이 제시되어 있지 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 일본어 중국어에 대해서도요
<drake_kr> 네
<DarkCircle> 오로지 영문폰트에 대해서만 .
<drake_kr> 그건 일단 문서를 훑어봤을때 그렇고,
<drake_kr> 그래서 지금 후보가 나눔명조EB와 나눔고딕EB 그리고 다음체입니다
<drake_kr> 다음에서 주관하는 컨퍼런스라서 그런게 아니라, 디자인에 포함시키기에 가장 맞는것 같아서요
<DarkCircle> 제가 봤을때는 일단 두 폰트중에 어떤 폰트가 우분투 폰트 스타일에 근접한지
<DarkCircle> 폰트 디자인쪽 하시는 분께 의뢰를 해보는게 좋을듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> 대신 라이선스 문제가 있어서 좀 껄끄러울 뿐이구요..
<DarkCircle> 폰트 디자인이 어떤 계열을 따라가느냐를 보는게 필요하죠
<DarkCircle> 어떤 글꼴로부터 파생된 스타일이고
<DarkCircle> 이 스타일이 어떤면에서 근접하는가
<drake_kr> unfonts도 일단은 후보에 올랐었습니다만, 색에 잘 융합이 안 되어서요
<DarkCircle> 제가 볼땐 unfonts는 범주가 너무 넓고
<DarkCircle> 우분투 폰트의 스타일을 따라가는 폰트가 없는듯
<DarkCircle> 만약 저 글꼴이 맑은 고딕이랑 거의 유사한 계열이다 싶으면
<DarkCircle> 결국 맑은 고딕을 채용하여야 할텐데 결정적인건 아 ㄱ- ...
<drake_kr> 맑은고딕은 처음부터 후보에 들지도 못 합니다
<drake_kr> 맑은고딕은 산돌체 독점폰트라서요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 제가 볼땐 맑은고딕의 스타일이 우분투 폰트의 스타일과 거의 맞아들어가는 (..)
<drake_kr> 다음도 일단은 독점폰트긴 합니다만, 다음측과 협의가 불가능하진 않으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 라이선스 문제 따지자면 사실 제일 좋은넘이 나눔글꼴이죠
<DarkCircle> 나눔글꼴은 그냥 말 그대로 오픈.
<drake_kr> 가장 잘 어울리는 글꼴은 다음체입니다.. 맑은고딕도 아니고요..
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu_fonts.png
<DarkCircle> 오 그렇군요 -0-!!!!!
<drake_kr> ㅂ자 보시면 감이 오실겁니다
<DarkCircle> 정말 흡사하네요 영문글꼴이 특히.
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/sc1110/images/page15.png
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 오 구녕님 하이요
<imsu> 아 배고프다;; 멀 먹지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 페페로니 핏자
<imsu> 피자스쿨?
<imsu> 에이 삼겹살이나 꿔먹을까나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오?
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 호주 가고싶다..
<DarkCircle> imsu / 치즈피자가 짱이옵니다
<DarkCircle> 토핑이 치즈밖에 엄서
<imsu> 쿨럭;; 돈없어유 ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 토스트나 해먹을까낭 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr , http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20111028175605
<drake_kr> 호오
<drake_kr> 가격대가 얼마나 될려나
<drake_kr> 대충 베타테스팅 1년은 들어가려나..
<DarkCircle> 저거 컴파일러 엔지니어가 좀 흥할듯 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 저정도로 얘기가 나온거면 이미 내부적으로 구현 동작 테스트는 끝났다는 뜻.
<drake_kr> 이미 우분투는 ARM 서버 시장을 준비하고 있었잖아요
<drake_kr> 애플도 뭐 대충 준비하고 있었을테고
<drake_kr> 국내 시장은 우왕좌왕 하것네
<DarkCircle> 삼성빼고 다 죽은거죠.
<drake_kr> 레뎃은 그닥 준비가 안 됐을텐데
<drake_kr> 우분투 흥하겠네..
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 옥쌈바리! 하면서 미친듯이 잡아다가 찍어대기에 바쁠듯
<drake_kr> 그야 하드웨어군이고..
<drake_kr> 대량생산 단계에 들어가야 돈을 벌텐데..
<drake_kr> 국내 서버시장을 대상으로 또 마루타 하겠구만
<DarkCircle> 임베디드 서버쪽으론 아마 우위까지 점하긴 좀 그렇고
<DarkCircle> (이미 스팍머신이 RISC기반 칩중에선 최강이기 때문에)
<drake_kr> 32비트는 이미 많이 쓰고 있지요
<DarkCircle> 박리다매 작전으로 신경망 비슷하게 구현하기 위한 쪽으론 ...
<drake_kr> 그보다 대용량서버군에서 쓸텐데..
<DarkCircle> 비용절감측면에서 확실히 우위를 점할 가능성이 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 처리 뿐만 아니라 모든 것을 분산시키기 위한 목적으로.
<drake_kr> 박리다매는 힘들듯..
<DarkCircle> ARM 칩 자체가 워낙 싼놈인지라
<DarkCircle> 싸게 많이 찍어서 미친듯이 팔아먹는 =3
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 절대 안무너질 수 밖에 없는 이유가 박리다매 상품인 메모리칩과 ARM칩을 찍어내고 있기 때문
<drake_kr> 대용량 서버군에서 CPU가 차지하는 비율은 그리 크지가 않잖아요
<DarkCircle> CPU보단 오히려 네떡 장비나 스토릿지가 많이 먹죠
<drake_kr> 네트웍에서 64비트는 좀 회의적이고
<DarkCircle> 그 퍼포먼스를 충분히 뿜어내 주시기 위한 CPU가 엔터프라이즈급으로 가면
<DarkCircle> CPU하나 가격이 2백만원해요
<DarkCircle> 물론 2백이 보급형임 .
<drake_kr> 네
<DarkCircle> 말씀하신바와 같이 CPU는
<DarkCircle> 그냥 CPU일 뿐임 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 64비트는 아직 회의적인 이유가 ...
<drake_kr> 퍼포먼스 자체는 인텔을 따라가긴 힘들걸요
<DarkCircle> 일단 주소체계부터 아직도 32비트를 쓰기 때문이다 뭐 이런 이유부터 시작해서
<DarkCircle> 이런저런 얘기들이 많은데
<DarkCircle> 제가 생각하기로는 64비트 데이터를 주고받는다고 가정을 하면 ...
<drake_kr> 대신 블레이드쪽에서는 확실히 쓸만하죠
<drake_kr> 메인스트림에서는 아직 시기상조구요
<DarkCircle> 오히려 메모리 회로상에서 "항상"안쓰이는부분이 존재해서 썩어날듯.
<drake_kr> 인텔과 AMD 구도에서 ARM이 끼었네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 은행같은데서나 64비트 128비트 필요하지 어지간한 기업체에서 세무회계처리하는 머신 아니면
<drake_kr> 인텔 AMD도 가격을 내리겠죠..
<DarkCircle> 64비트 많이 안필요하죠
<DarkCircle> AMD는 ... 너무 듣보잡스러워서 ...
<drake_kr> 클라우드에서 메모리 관리때문에라도 64비트는 확실히 필요하긴 합니다만..
<DarkCircle> 아마 제가 보기엔 AMD는 나가리 나고
<drake_kr> 에이 아직 나가리는 아니죠..
<DarkCircle> 인텔은 데탑+랩탑에서 최강 먹을거고
<drake_kr> 항상 AMD는 죽을때 되면 뭔가 가지고 나옴
<DarkCircle> ARM은 모바일 터치 디바이스 이하 규모의 레벨 머신에서 최강먹는..
<DarkCircle> 근데 AMD는 이제 퍼포먼스가 오히려 떨어지고 있고
<DarkCircle> 발열은 정말 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 이놈의 발열 어떻게 해결도 안되고 참 실망스럽죠
<drake_kr> i시리즈를 왜개인 갈아넣어서 만들었으니까요
<DarkCircle> 인텔은 외계인들이 CPU를 만들고 프로그램들(드라이버, 컴파일러)은 외계인들이 휴먼에게 갑질을 해서 만든다능
<DarkCircle> 그런 전설이(...)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 리눅스 커널에 들어간 샌디브릿지 그래픽 드라이버는 ㅇ 같고
<DarkCircle> 샌디브릿지 자체 그래픽 퍼포먼스는 미친듯이 대단 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 인텔 컴파일러가 이젠 샌디브릿지의 퍼포먼스를 완벽하게 최상으로 끌어올려주지 못하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> CPU가 너무 외계인물건 스러워서 감당을 못하는수준.
<drake_kr> 잉텔이 한 2년 쉬는 사이에 또 AMD가 성장하고 있으면 잉텔은 또 왜개인 갈아넣은것 하나 내놓겠죠
<DarkCircle> 이번에 아이비브릿지 내놓을걸 내년 2월로 연기했는데
<DarkCircle> 얘네들 무서운게 반도체를 3차원으로 설계해서 내놓을 작정인듯 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 메인보드는 지금도 4층짜리 쓰지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 포토다이를 겹쳐서 설계하는 단순 방식 말고 그 집적 회로를 3차원으로 또 포갬...
<DarkCircle> 그 4층짜리를 물리적인 1층으로 보고 그 사이에 또 브릿지를 놓아요
<DarkCircle> 지금 8층짜리까지 가능하다던가 하는데
<drake_kr> 하긴 지금 잉텔 라이벌이 없어서 그렇겠죠
<DarkCircle> 만약 한층에 옥타코어까지밖에 안된다쳐도 하이퍼스레드에 8층이면
<DarkCircle> 아무리 못해도 128개 스레드가 한꺼번에 훅 들어갔다 쭉 빠져나옴.
<DarkCircle> 지금 연구용으로 만들어진 프로세서중에 코어수가 60~70개가 훨씬 넘는놈이 이미 인텔에 개발이 되어 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 실제로 쓰고 있기도 하구요.
<drake_kr> 그정도 집적하게 되면 TDP를 찍는다쳐도 클럭이 1.4/2.2 정도 되겠군요..
<drake_kr> 흠
<DarkCircle> 문제는 제작비가 너무 비싸서 언제쯤이면 상용화가 되느냐지 이거 닥치고 찍어팔자면 인텔은 진짜 전세계 무대를 대상으로 독점 장사하는거임
<drake_kr> 상업용으로 nvidia쪽은 이미 GPU를 1536개 집적했다는 이야기를 들었는데..
<DarkCircle> AMD는 그냥 다 짐싸고 집에 가서 맨날 발닦고 먹고 자고 이러고 있어야됨.
<drake_kr> 근데 nvidia가 AMD 후광 받아서 그딴짓 하고 있는거에요
<DarkCircle> 1536개가 코어인데
<DarkCircle> 그 코어가 생각보다 복잡하지 않아요
<DarkCircle> GPU에 들어가는 코어는 단순코어임
<drake_kr> AMD에 붙기 전까진 그걸 못 했었잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 말 그대로 Arithmatic Core.
<drake_kr> 근데 님 왜 AMD 무시함요?
<DarkCircle> AMD에 붙은건 ATi죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 AMD는 멀티코어 기술 그다지 좋지 않아요
<DarkCircle> Arithmatic 코어의 구조는 굉장히 단순해서
<DarkCircle> 맘만먹으면 한층에 1024개 집적하는건 일도 아니죠.
<drake_kr> 머, 연구용으론 초전도cpu가 있을것 같은데
<drake_kr> 싱글core에서 20ghz 이상 돌릴수 있을것 같은데..
<DarkCircle> GPU는 그냥 여러개 받은 데이터를 병렬로 계산해다가 라우팅 잘해서 제대로 된 매트릭스 값 뽑아내는게 목적이니까..
<drake_kr> 머, 할 수 있는데 안하는건 아니겠죠
<DarkCircle> 아 아직까지 현실적으론 10GHz를 넘을 수가 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 집적도를 높이지 않으면 가능할수도 있겠는데
<DarkCircle> 전자가 도선밖으로 튀어나가는 문제가 생겨요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 에러율이 높아지고 상용으로 쓸 수 없게 되죠.
<drake_kr> 일단 초전도가 들어가게 되면 발열이 크게 줄어드니..
<drake_kr> 손실도 거의 없고..
<drake_kr> 대신 집적도는 엄청 떨어지겠죠..
<DarkCircle> 초전도 레벨에서 지금도 처리가 안되는 부분은
<DarkCircle> 전자의 움직임을 제어하는것.
<drake_kr> 흠
<DarkCircle> 이 전자라는게 힘을 아주 살짝줘도 움직이는놈이라
<drake_kr> 초전도쪽에서 스토리지는 어떠려나요
<DarkCircle> 집적도가 높아지면 높아질수록 에러율을 낮추기 위해 볼테지를 조절하는게 굉장히 힘들쟎아요?
<drake_kr> ㅇ ㅅㅇ
<DarkCircle> 집적도가 낮아지면 볼테치 제어가 단순해지는 대신에 클럭이 낮아지니까 성능이 떨어지죠
<DarkCircle> 스토리지는 잘 모르겠네요. 자기의 상태에 변화를 주는게 스토리지 디바이스인데
<DarkCircle> 전류 흐르는 상태가 조금만 변화해도 자기 상태가 변화해야 한다는 점에선 쉽지 않을듯
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<DarkCircle> 초전도 개념에선 전류가 그냥 어떤 영향을 받지 않고 계속 흐르게 되거든요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 저항이 제어를 해야 하는데 이 컨트롤을 초전도체 외부에서 해야 하고 에너지가 많이 필요할것임.
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 쓰잘데기없넹..
<DarkCircle> 쓰잘데기 없진 않아요 이게 어려운건 확실함...
<DarkCircle> 초전도체에서 저항은 0이 아닌데 그냥 0이라고 봐도 무방해서
<DarkCircle> 초전도체에 흐르는 전류를 컨트롤하기 위해선 저항을 아주 좋은놈으로 써야지
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 저항이 깨져버림.
<drake_kr> 쪼그만거 아니면 또 안될것 아니겠어요
<DarkCircle> 값이 정확해야겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 제일 좋은 방법은 스위치를 그냥 내렸다 올렸다 하면 그만인건데
<DarkCircle> 그 전류 흐름을 스위치로 제어하는게 아니라 저항과 트랜지스터로 제어하니까요.
<drake_kr> http://register.itfind.or.kr/Report01/200302/IITA/IITA-1073/IITA-1073.pdf
<DarkCircle> 근데 저 문서를 잘 읽어보면 아구리가 꽤 맞아보이는 것처럼보이는데
<DarkCircle> 연도가 1996년이고요
<DarkCircle> 아직도 어떤 회사에서조차도 활용가능한 초전도 반도체를 프로토타입조차 제대로 못만들었다는 것은
<DarkCircle> 저 보고서가 구라임을 증명하죠 .
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 책이나 도서 같은거 다운받으려면 주로 어디를 이용하십니까?
<DarkCircle> 이론상 모델로서는 가능하다고 증명을 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 실제로 만들었을때 동작을 하는지 안하는지는 테스트 안하고 대충 이런 성질이 된다 해놓고
<DarkCircle> 뜬금 없이 막 마이크로프로세서 제작 드립
<DarkCircle> 인텔도 아직 시작도 못한건데 저게 확실하면 이미 인텔에서 초전도 CPU의 프로토타입을 냈겠죠
<DarkCircle> 인텔에서 초전도 반도체 이야기를 꺼내기 시작한때가 대략 2008년에서 2009년쯤 되는데
<DarkCircle> 사업 계획을 발표한거지 내부적으로도 뭔가 진행되고 있는 것에 대한 이야기가 아무것도 나오지 않고 있죠.
<drake_kr> 국을
<drake_kr> 페이즈시프트라니 이런 구라를 http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=twkim2004&logNo=70108087687&parentCategoryNo=35&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<drake_kr> 이건 올해네요 http://admission.sangji.ac.kr/user/boardList.action?command=view&page=5&boardId=10392&boardSeq=429399
<DarkCircle> 이 글 같은것들이 누가 퍼뜨린 거냐면 ...
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 그 종북 드립 나온 그 이상한 비행기 조종사인데
<DarkCircle> 그 조종사가 무슨 차세대 에너지 같은 이상한거에 심취해서
<DarkCircle> 진짜 개드립이란 개드립은 몽땅 줏어다가 총망라해서 정리 =3
<DarkCircle> 아 그 사이트가 어디더라 ㄱ-
<imsu> 아 근데 다들 안주무시네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 재워줘
<DarkCircle> imsu / 레드불 주시면 자요
<DarkCircle> 레드불 한캔 꿀꺽!
<imsu> 레드볼이 머에요?
<DarkCircle> imsu / http://nuncoip86.tistory.com/61 이런것!
<imsu> 헐 술이군요;;
<imsu> 걍소주 드삼 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저걸 마시면
<DarkCircle> 잠을 잘 수 있는 힘이 불끈! 솟는다능.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<imsu> 아오 졸립다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가볼게요 넘 졸립네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> - -)/ 뱌뱌
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/394
<drake_kr> 21번 추천
<DarkCircle> 박카스에 여명!
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거기에 레모나 5봉 -0-
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-22
<Haz3> hi
<hblee> d
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<hblee> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<hblee> IRC가 뭔지 궁금해서 말만 듣다가 한번 접속해봤습니다. 처음 뵙겠습니다. 규칙도 읽어봤는데 끊어쓰기 습관화가 되어있는데 조심해야겠네요. 메신저의 폐혜같네요
<razGon_web> hblee: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.. 다들 월요일이라서 바쁘셔서 답이 없을 겁니다. 저도 일하다가 보고 인사드립니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 벌써 점심이 오네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 여기 광주는 비오는데. 스산하네요. 점심은 짬뽕 먹습니다. ^^\
<hblee> 그렇군요!저는 안산에 프로젝트 나와있습니다. ㅎㅎ 여기도 비가 조금씩 내리고 있습니다. 담배피우러 나갔다가 지나가는 차에 물세례 맞고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pgonee> 서울도 비가오네요.. 가뜩이나 일도 진행이 잘안되는데 ㅜㅜ 울적하네요
<hblee> 저도 본사는 서울에 있습니다. 역삼동에 있어요..ㅎㅎ 돈벌러 외부로 나와있는데 그래도 안산인거에 위로하네요
<hblee> 대부분 다 지방에 몇개월씩 있었느데 그나마 다행이네요..출장비 안나오는게 흠이라면 흠일까.
<razGon_web> 외부나오면 조금은 프리해지지 않나요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니군요. 결혼한 사람만 속할거 같다는.
<nymph> 하암~
<nymph> 졸리내요..
<nymph> 저도 서울인데, 여기는 번개까지 치네요. 집에 전원코드 않빼고 왔는데 걱정되네요...
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 졸립네.
<Haz3> 이제 점심 시간이군요.
<Haz3> =.=
<hblee> ㅎㅎ아직 미혼이라서..나이도 어리구요..와서 혼자 이것저것 만들어야 하긴 한데..일정은 빠듯한데 전 한가한듯 졸고있었네요..
<hblee> 식사시간이 12시 30분부터인게 함정이긴 한데..바쁘게 계속 움직이고는 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 나는 쓴다 우산을. 그리고 젖는다 온몸이 OTL
<pgonee> 와 바람많이부네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hblee> 방이 나가졌었나보네요 .. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 냐함..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 `~ ^^
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 요즘 바뻐? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 아니요 ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 노느라 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ~  ㅎㅎ 회사일은 잘 되십니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잘 안되요!
<imsu> yemharc: 으잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이놈의 기계는 하나같이 메뉴얼대로 되는게 없어!!
<yemharc> 한번에 되는것도 없어!
<yemharc> 할줄 아는게 뭐냣!
<imsu> 왜이래~ 새삼스럽게 ㅋㅋㅋ 그런거 전문이면서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 요즘 뭐하고 지내십니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 캭ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 웹사이트 제작하면서 돈 벌고 있어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 아~ 갑부~!~!~!~!~!~~!~!~!~! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 일이 좀 바빠질거 같아 이제 놀러가기 힘들듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 갑부는... 한달한달 생활하기도 힘들어. 빨리 취직을 하던가 해야지..
<imsu> yemharc: 아;;;;;; 더 놀고 싶은데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Seony: 외국에서 취업하시게요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 당연히 여기서 자리 잡아야지. 한국은 힘들잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 너도 여기서 살아보면 알게되지만, 여기는 참 편해 ㅋ
<Seony> 별로 돌아가고 싶지 않다..
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 전 박사 과정 밟을까 생각중이에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 박사는 미국에서는 거의 돈 안들이고 학교 다닐 수 있는데...
<Seony> 심지어는 학교에서 학비 대주고 보험해주고 생활비까지 줄껄...
<Seony> 물론 다른 여러가지 조건이 붙긴 하겠지만, 암튼 내가 아는 애는 그랬어
<hblee> 아..지금 미국쪽에 계신가봐요
<Seony> 네. 안녕하세요. 여기 처음 오셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 예 오늘 아침에 irc를 처음 접해봤습니다.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 시간 되시면 자주 오세요.
<hblee> 아침부터 들어와있었는데 여기 사정인지..방이 나갔다가들어왔다가 해서 채팅이 사라지네요
<hblee> 예 네이트도 막혀있고..사람과 얘기를 해야지 하면서 찾아보다가 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony:
<Seony> hblee: 네. 잘오셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 근데 미국 박사과정가려면 교수추천서도 있고 좀 까다롭지 않나요?
<imsu> 일단;;; 언어가;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 내가 아는 애는 어학연수로 와서, 각 학교에다 박사과정 입학신청을 한걸로 알고있어. 몇개 대학에서 입학을 제의하더라고..
<Seony> imsu: 또 다른 아는 사람은 건축학 석박사 통합과정 다니는데, 여름학기 때 TA 뛰거든. 근데 TA수당이랑 교수 월급이랑 같다네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> TA가 뭐에요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러니까 시간당 급여가 교수랑 같은 수준이라고 해서, 암튼 대우가 좋더라고...
<Seony> 어... 그러니까 가르치는거 보조?
<Seony> RA는 연구보조. Research Assistant
<Seony> TA는 Teaching
<Seony> 한국도 그렇지만, 여기는 강의 안하고 연구만 하는 교수들도 있으니까...
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠;;;
<imsu> 미국쪽이 좀 더 땡기긴 하는데;;;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 꼭 알아봐.
<Seony> 나 같으면 무슨 수를 써서라도 간다 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> Seony: 오래전에 부르셨었네요
<cai_> 몇일동안 irc 체크를 안해서 이제 봤습니다 ^^;
<Seony> cai_: 아 네 안녕하세요.
<Seony> cai_: 다름이 아니라 번역 좀 하나만 여쭤볼려구요..
<cai_> 아하 넴
<Seony> cai_: Lessee Representative가 구체적으로 사람이에요? 아니면 documentation이에요?
<imsu> Seony: 좀 많이 힘들듯합니다만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 나 아는 애도 기냥 어학연수로 왔다가 자리 잡았당께 ㅋ
<cai_> 음.. 못들어본 텀이네요;;
<cai_> 아
<cai_> 리스
<Seony> 음... real-estate 관련 용어거든요...
<cai_> 사람인거 같네요
<Seony> 음... 한국말로 번역하면 임차인 대리인 정도가 되는데, 이게 좀 말이 안되서... 아 고민이네요..
<cai_> 대리인이 임차인 당사자일수도있구요
<Seony> 음... 그러면 하나만 더 여쭤볼께요.
<cai_> 네네
<Seony> 만약 Lessee Rep 항목에 Common Area Maintenance,Insurance,Operating Expenses,Promotion/Advertising,Real Property Tax,Trash Removal,Utilities 라고 적혀있다면,
<Seony> 그 건물 유지보수하는 관리인 정도로 볼 수 있을까요?
<cai_> 네
<cai_> 그게 제일 잘 맞는 표현 같네요
<Seony> 아... 임차인 당사자일 수도 있따면, 저것들을 직접 관리할 책임이 있다는 뜻으로 볼 수도 있겠네요...
<cai_> 네
<cai_> 근데 그냥 시설관리만 하는게 아니고
<cai_> 서류일도 좀 있네요
<cai_> insurance라든가 tax ㅡㅡㅋ
<Seony> 아... 안되겠네요. 그냥 Realtor 만나서 직접 물어보는게 나을 것 같네요...
<Seony> 도움 감사합니다.
<cai_> 넵 _ _)
<Seony> 이번에 이쪽 관련한 일을 맡게 됐거든요...
<DarkCircle_> 요새 미국도 취업이 안되는건 마찬가지지 않나요?
<imsu> 아응;; 졸립다 .ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> DarkCircle_: 그렇긴 한데, 그래도 되는 분야는 되죠...
<DarkCircle_> 공화당의 막장 병신개드립은 정말 맘에 안들긴 한데
<DarkCircle_> 오바마때 일자리 별로 안생겨난건 맞는 얘기긴 한것 같고 ...
<DarkCircle_> 흠좀무
<hblee> 안녕하세요..아까 말하는중에 회사 인터넷이 갑자기 끊겨서..
<cai_> IT쪽은 잘됩니다 후후후
<Seony> 네. IT 쪽은... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> kk님 이번에 구글러 되셨으니... ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 대화중에 나가져버렸습니다 Seony님 얘기중에 죄송합니다
<DarkCircle_> IT 쪽도 분야가 되게 넒은거 같은데 크크
<Seony> hblee: 괜찮아요. 신경쓰지 마세요. 여기는 그런 일이 너무 많아서요..
<DarkCircle_> 넒 -> 넓
<cai_> 그렇죠.. 그래도 그냥 software engineer 포지션으로 여기저기 자리 많은듯 싶어요
<hblee> 네 1층에 CCTV작업 하시는 분들이.. 모뎀을 꺼버렸네요
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 자리 운좋게 잡아서 일이 고생스러워도 일하고 한만큼 돈 잘 벌고 그러면 그냥 장땡이지 않나 싶네요
<DarkCircle_> 그래도 한국의 시궁창 대우보단 나으니까
<hblee> 한만큼 돈 잘 벌고가 크네요 ㅎㅎ..
<cai_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<cai_> 안해도 돈을 잘주는곳으로..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<hblee> 그건 큰회사가서 직급 올라가면 되는걸로..
<hblee> 아 규칙에 이런거 안된다고 했는데 바로 써버리네요
<hblee> 유행어니까 어떻게 좀 봐주실까요?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 너무 스트레스 안받으셔도 되요.
<cai_> 미국에선 엔지니어 직종이 초봉이 꽤 쎄죠.. 그대신 잘 안올라간다는 함정이 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그냥 좀 자중하자는 의미지, 그걸 강제하겠다는 건 아니에요...
<Seony> cai_: 잘 안올라가도, 나이 먹고도 여전히 프로그래머로 남아있을 수 있다는 건 좋은거 같아요..
<Seony> 한국에서는 나이 먹으면 어쩔 수 없이 관리직 해야하니...
<hblee> 우와..나이 먹고도..
<cai_> 네.. 그래도 젊은 프로그래머들이랑 경쟁하기가 여간 빡신게 아닐듯..
<hblee> 나이 먹어서 프로그래머 한다고 하면..나가서 영업해오라고 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 예전에 저도 듣기로..백발의 70대 할아버지도 개발하고 계시는데..경험이 너무 많아서 괴물급이라고 하시더라구요
<hblee> 미국은 정말 우와~ 할것들이 너무 많네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 한국이랑은 문화가 너무 틀려서..40넘으면 거의 기술영업으로 가고..PM맡아서 메일만 하는게 정석이 된 것 같아요
<replexa> 음
<replexa> 혹시 아무도 안계시나용
<replexa> 질문 드릴꼐 있는데요.
<replexa> 현재 회사 서버가 Ubuntu 10.04.3 사용하고 있고 root 권한의 비밀번호를 분실했는데 초기화 시키는 방법좀 알수 있을까요.
<replexa> 웹에서 검색하고 다 해봤는데 도통 되지가 않아서요
<Seony> 제가 좀 바빠서, 힌트만 좀 드리자면요...
<replexa> 네
<Seony> 먼저 chroot 라는 명령어의 사용법에 대해서 구글링을 좀 해보신 다음, 우분투 설치씨디로 부팅하신 다음,
<Seony> 하드디스크에 설치된 파티션을 마운트 해서 chroot 하신다음 비번을 변경하시면 됩니다.
<replexa> 문제는 설치씨디도 없는 상태여서...
<replexa> 여차저차 하다가 10.10인가? 서버실에 굴러다니는 씨디를 한장 구해서 했는데
<Seony> 굳이 우분투 설치씨디이어야만할 필요는 없구요, 기본적인 쉘 명령어 사용이 가능한 리눅스 씨디면 됩니다...
<replexa> 음 알겠습니다. chroot가 키워드군요 감사합니다.
<Seony> :)
<imsu> 아흥;; 졸립다;;;;
<cartes9> yemharc, 오랜만니다.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> cartes9: 안녕하세요 :)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, OS X 적응하려고 노력중인데 힘드네요
<Seony> JSTae76: 어떤 점이 힘들어요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 그냥 생소해요..ㅋ
<Seony> 그럼, 그건 생소한거지 힘든게 아니잖아요
<cartes9> 전 1995년도에 나온 안철수씨의 책읽고
<cartes9> MS-DOS 6.22 한번 체험해볼까합니다.
<cartes9> ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 일단은 한영 전환 키부터 변경해놔야겠어요
<Seony> 한글입력기는 "바람 입력기" 라고 검색해서 나오는걸 쓰세요.
<cartes9> 저는 LShift+Space가 쉽더라구여.
<JSTae76> Seony: 'http://gyuha.tistory.com/428' 이 방법보다 그게 더 낳아요?
<Seony> 저도 LShift+Space...
<JSTae76> cartes9: 저도..ㅋ
<Seony> 낳아요X 나아요O
<JSTae76> Seony: 지적 감사드립니다
<Seony> 음... 방법이 좋고나쁘고를 떠나서, 바람입력기가 기본 입력기보다 더 좋아요
<JSTae76> Seony: App Store에는 없죠?
<Seony> 네. 구글에서 검색하면 나와요
<JSTae76> Seony: 네, 잠시만요
<yemharc> #$$%^#
<yemharc> 후우..
<JSTae76> yemharc: 왜 그러세요? (아, 그나저나 세미나 잘 봤습니다)
<JSTae76> 삽질하다가 다시 돌아왔습니다..ㅋ
<JSTae76> 우분투 12.10에 보안 디스크 설정 기능이 추가되었군요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 회사서버 root 패스워드 분실이라...
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui> 시원하다 못해 서늘한 아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 너무 추워서 조끼입었더니 등에서는 땀나는데 다른곳은 건조하고 춥고하네요
<razGon_web> 광주도 추위 느낄정도니 거기 추위는 알만 하겠군요.
<replexa> 저 죄송한데 질문좀...
<replexa> root 권한 비번을 분실해서요. ubuntu CD로 복구모드 들어가서 쉘 실행을 한 후에 chroot /mnt/sysimage 를 했는데요.
<replexa> 찾을수 없는 디렉토리라고 나오는데
<replexa> 제가 혹시 중간에 빠뜨린게 있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-23
<hblee> 휴 벌써 10시네..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<icebrain_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<icebrain_> 질문 좀 해도 될까요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 오늘도 점심은 안먹는거? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 밥 좀 묵어~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 배고프면 일 못하겠던데 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안고프니 안먹죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나이 먹으면 골로감;~!~! ㅡ.ㅡ;
<icebrain_> 어제 12.10을 설치했는데요
<icebrain_> compiz에서 데스크탑 큐브 항목이 아예 없어서 질문드립니다.
<yemharc> 그냥 골로 갈래요
<yemharc> 1210은 아직 써보질 않아서;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ccsm 설치하세요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install compizconfigsettingmanager.......라고 긴데 탭 치면 알아서 찾아줄겁니다
<icebrain_> 네 설치했어요 ㅠㅠ
<icebrain_> 인터넷 찾아보니 데스크탑 항목에 큐브가 있는데 저는 없네요.
<icebrain_> 지우고 다시 설치해보면 될까요?
<yemharc> 같은 1210인데 그래요?
<icebrain_> 12.10설치하고
<icebrain_> 한글입력기 nabi로 설치하고
<icebrain_> 그후로 제일 먼저한게 compiz설치였거든요
<icebrain_> 10.10쓸때는 바로 있던데 흠...
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/enable-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu.html
<yemharc> 여기 참고하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요'
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 음, 이미 알고 게셨을라나 모르겠는데
<yemharc> https://www.facebook.com/groups/macmania/permalink/437865059581943/?comment_id=438109096224206&offset=0&total_comments=7
<yemharc> 한번 확인해보세요
<Seony> 글이 좀 기네요. 감사합니다. 뭔가 좋은 정보인듯 싶네요
<yemharc> 사실 요점은 별거 없어요
<yemharc> 쥐메일 설정에서 IMAP 관련 설정 2개를 바꿔라 인거죠
<yemharc> 삭제한 메일이 완전삭제가 아니라 아카이브로 들어가는데, 메일앱이 그것도 다 복사를 해 버려서 용량을 많이 먹는다 -> 설정을 아카이브 저장에서 즉시 삭제로 바꿔라
<Seony> 메일 클라이언트에서 삭제를 해도, 실제로 삭제가 되지않는다는 점은 사실 한 2년 전부터 알고있었어요. 그것 때문에 살짝 짜증이 좀 났었거든요...
<yemharc> 그게 IMAP과 연관이 된거라고 하는데
<Seony> 결국 이런저런 문제 때문에, 지메일은 스팸메일통으로 전환시키고 실사용은 아이클라우드로 갈아타고 있는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 이제 막 정욕한거라 정확한건지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아....... 메일 한번 날려버려야 하나
<yemharc> 안 읽은게 3780개라니.........
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 졸려 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ Hi
<Seony> 음... cai_ 님 계실려나...
<imsu> 시험감독하러 갑니다용 ~!~ ^^
<hblee> 점심이 바쁘시구나..ㅎㅎ
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<helpmeTT> NGINX 설치 후 기본 ROOT를 NGINX.CONF에서 바꾸고 리스타트했는데 안 바뀌는데 어떻게 해야 할까요?ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 가능성이 높은건 포트가 아파치랑 겹쳐서 아파치가 우선 동작한다
<yemharc> 가 있네요
<helpmeTT> 아파치는 설치 안 되어있구요
<helpmeTT> 접속하면
<helpmeTT> nginx가
<helpmeTT> 403 forbidden
<helpmeTT> 오류 띄우네요
<yemharc> 설정은 잡아주셨나요
<yemharc> root index.html index.php; 등등
<helpmeTT>  root /home/son0481/www;
<helpmeTT> 이렇게 잡아주고
<helpmeTT> index index.html index.htm index.php;
<helpmeTT> 넣어줬는데도 그러네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 퍼미션은요?
<helpmeTT> 폴더 퍼미션 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> 네
<helpmeTT> home폴더는 755
<helpmeTT> son0481도 755
<helpmeTT> 되있어요
<yemharc> www는요?
<helpmeTT> www도 마찬가지로
<helpmeTT> 755입니다
<yemharc> 파일도요?
<helpmeTT> 네
<yemharc> nginx는 뭐 에러 안 뱉어내나요
<hblee> 후아..
<helpmeTT> 에러는 안 뱉어내고 index.php로 들어가니까
<hblee> 취미가 개발인 사람인데 .. 남들이 보면 놈팽이로 보네요..ㅠㅠ
<helpmeTT> 다운로드 받네요;;
<helpmeTT> root 설정은 제대로 된거같은데
<helpmeTT> php파일을 못 읽나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<hblee> ㄷㄷ..
<helpmeTT> <? info(); ?>
<helpmeTT> 이 내용이든 파일을 그대로 다운받아오네요
<hblee> php 헤더에 다운받게끔 될수도
<markers> 저 지금 JSP 배울려고 책을 폈는데 리눅스에서는 웹 컨테이너 역할을 하는 녀석이 머가 있죠 'ㅅ'?
<markers> 리눅스에서도 톰캣을 설치하고 그러는건가 -ㅅ-;
<helpmeTT> nginx 삭제했는데 nginx.conf 이런 것도 같이 삭제 안 되는데
<helpmeTT> 어떻게 해야할까요?
<yemharc> 같은 폴더에 있던게 아니면 /etc/nginx로 찾아보세요.
<yemharc> markers: 보통 톰캣 설치해서 아파치 연동으로 테스트 해요
<helpmeTT> nginx.conf 파일 오류떄문에 nginx 삭제하고 재설치했는데 nginx.conf 내용이 그대로네요 ㅠㅠ 방법없나요?
<imsu> ls
<yemharc> drwxr-xr-x+  5 imsu  imsu    0  0 15 41:37 imsu/
<imsu> yemharc: 웬 개소리? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 웬: Command not found
<imsu> yemharc: 꺼지라는 거임? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 헉.... yemharc 님은 외계인.. 아니 기계인이였나요?
<razGon_web> 어쩐지... 검색을 잘하시더라...
<yemharc> 어?!
<razGon_web> drwxr-xr-x+  5 imsu  imsu    0  0 15 41:37 imsu/
<razGon_web> 이거요.
<razGon_web> 무슨 언어죠?ㅎ
<yemharc> ls 치면 나오잖아요
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> 쉘 언어죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아우 포기
<yemharc> 10.6 이상에서는 안드로이드 빌드는 무리네요
<razGon_web> 그나저나 vnc에서 복사하기 하면 튕기는 건 저만 그런지요?
<razGon_web> 흠... 포멧?
<razGon_web> 처음부터 다시 함 만들어보는?ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 믕
<yemharc> 복사하면 튕겨요?
<yemharc> VNC가?
<Seony> imsu: C에도 객체를 쓸 수 있어?
<yemharc> OOP 흉내내기는 할 수 있어요
<Seony> OOP가 아니구요, PHP 때문에 C에서 객체사용법 좀 알고싶은 게 있어서요...
<yemharc> 음....뭔가 대답하기 오묘하네요 그건
<hblee> 객체..
<yemharc> 어떤식으로 굴리려고 하시는건가요
<Seony> 음... 일반적으로 한 페이지에 변수를 천개 이상 로딩하면 좀 무리가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 한 페이지에서요?
<hblee> 변수 천개라니..
<yemharc> 인라인이냐 아니냐에 따라 틀려지겠습니다만...
<hblee> 프레임웤 따로 쓰시는거에요?
<Seony> 웹사이트 제작건인데, 이게 번역기능이 들어가야하거든요.... 근데 언어당 400개의 단어가 들어가거든요..
<Seony> 아뇨. 프레임웍은 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> JSP에요..?
<Seony> PHP에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사전번역 방식인가요?
<Seony> 예제화면을 하나 보여드릴께요
<hblee> 덜덜
<Seony> http://www.honolulu-properties.com/view_detail.php?mls=1211435
<hblee> http://www.honolulu-properties.com/view_detail.php?mls=1211435
<Seony> 여기서 우측상단 아이콘 중, 일본어 중국어는 일단 작동이 안되구요..
<Seony> 한국어 영어가 번역이 되어야하는데요, 딴건 다 괜찮은데 하단 매물 세부사항에서 번역되어야할 항목이 언어당 400개가 넘어요..
<hblee> 배열에다가 죄다 담으셔야겠네여 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 네. 일단 검색해서 매치가 되는 것만 뽑아오고 싶은데, PHP는 그게 안되서... ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 아 그런가요..
<yemharc> 어차피 사용은 구글번역기잖아요?
<Seony> 아 정말 파이썬 하다가 PHP 하니까 좀 답답하네요
<hblee> PHP는 안해봐서..읔..;;
<Seony> 아뇨. 이거 제가 다 손수 번역한거에요
<hblee> 헐..
<Seony> 번역비만 50만원 받는데, 이 정도는 해야죠 ㅋ
<hblee> 근데 AJAX 가 아닌가 보네여
<hblee> 클릭하니까 페이지를 통째로 로딩해오네..
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 네. 어떻게 하다보니 그렇게 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 첨에는 세션으로 처리했다가, 나중에는 GET으로 바꿨다가...
<hblee> JSP라면.. AJAX로 바꿔칠 변수 미리 다 넣어놓고 오는거따라 다시 불러오게 만들어놓으면..
<hblee> 파라미터 던져주면 알아서 innerhtml 로 싹 바꾸면 되는데 이런 고정적인건
<Seony> 근데 어차피 AJAX면 변수를 통째로 다 읽어와야하잖아요.
<Seony> 지금 제가 만든건, 페이지마다 번역되어야할 단어들이 다 다르거든요...
<Seony> 그래서 페이지별로 별도의 언어파일이 있어요..
<hblee> 저게..db에 있는건 아니고
<hblee> 페이지별로 파일에서 파싱?
<Seony> 네. DB에 넣으면 안되요
<Seony> DB에 넣으면 안되기 때문에 저렇게 밖에 안되거든요..
<hblee> 그렇다면 그렇겠네요..제가 PHP는 몰라서 도움 많이 못드려서 답답한 심정 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 변수 넣어놔도 이미 페이지 로딩할때..캐시에 다 올리니까
<Seony> 그래서 암튼 변수를 통째로 전부 읽어오고싶진 않은데, 해당 단어를 찾아서 매치되는걸 뽑아오는 식으로 하려니 PHP에서는 어차피 변수를 전부 로딩해야하네요...
<Seony> 네. 번역 뿐만 아니라 사이트도 거의 다 됐거든요..
<Seony> 음... 파이썬 스크립트로 만들고 PHP에서 외부명령어 실행해서 텍스트 긁어오는 식도 고려해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 근데 저런 식으로는 마음에 안드는데..
<hblee> ㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> 차라리 배열로 묶어두시는게 나았을거 같긴 해요.....
<hblee> 근데 정말 yemharc 님이 말씀하신듯이..구조를 변경하기엔 너무 늦은거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 적어도 그럼 뭉치를 한개로 다룰수는 있으니......
<hblee> 배열로 묶는게 파일로 묶어서 처리하는거보다 로딩속도가 빠를텐데요
<hblee> 변수가 이미 다 선언되어있는거니까요..파일은 파일에서 일일이 파싱을 해와야할텐데
<hblee> 메모리에서 바로 가져오는게 더 안빠를까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 파일보다야 객체든 배열이든 내부에서 처리하는 게 낫죠...
<Seony> 에잇 그냥 대충 짜야겠어요 ㅋ
<hblee> 고민 많이 하세요 ㅠㅠ..화이팅
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 감사합니다
<hblee> 이미 고민 할 단계보다..기계처럼 생각해서 손을 움직이셔야 할때인듯..
<yemharc> 어차피 저만큼 가신거 일단 다 구현한 다음에 로딩속도를 봐야겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 속도는 좀 느려도 괜찮을 거에요. 어차피 사이트 방문자도 몇 안될테니 ㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 참, 얼마 전에 알게된 사실인데 레티나 MBP가 이전의 MBP보다 설계방식이 더 나아졌다네요
<Seony> 어쩐지 내 맥북은 왜이리 뜨겁나 햇어요.
<yemharc> 뭐어 팬으로 한창 광고하긴 했죠
<yemharc> 근데 이게 뜨거워지는게 좀 걱정이었는데
<yemharc> 막상 3D게임 풀로 몇시간 해 보니까 70도 이상은 절대 안 넘어가더군요
<yemharc> 환경 자체가 열이 빠질 수 없는 경우만 아니면요
<Seony> 근데 6300rpm 이상은 안돌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> RPM은 체크 못해봤는데, 일단 -j8 컴파일 2시간 돌려도 5800정도에서 끝나긴 했어요
<yemharc> 게임할땐 좀 더 도는 느낌인데 (GPU사용으로)
<Seony> 요즘 ST2 5개씩 띄워놓고 작업하다보니까 시네마 디스플레이가 간절합니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 아니 이 현란한 키보드 소리가 채팅소리였어? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 변수 400개에 메모리 사용량은 82k 정도 차이나네요. 뭐 문제없네요
<Seony> imsu: 같은데 있는거야?
<imsu> Seony: 잉크스케이프에 수식 집어넣으려고 하는데 어떻게 해야 하는지 아세요?
<Seony> 잉크스케이프가 뭐더라?
<imsu> Seony: 잠시 놀러왔어요 ㅋㅋ 할일도 있고 해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> latex 에서 수식 어떻게 저장해요?
<Seony> 벡터기반 드로잉툴 아냐?
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 저장은 따로 안하는데... 텍스트니까 그냥 따로 메모해두면 되잖아
<Seony> 레이텍에서는, 그냥 수식은 눈으로 보면 보이잖아 ㅋ
<imsu> 검색해보니까 latex에서 수식 작성해서 집어넣으면 된다던데
<imsu> 끙 ;;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 수학관련 패키지 로딩시켜서 작성하면 되잖아... 그얘기 아냐?
<Seony> 간단한 레이텍 소스파일 하나 보내줘?
<imsu> 음;; 잉크스케이프로 그린걸 latex format 으로 저장해보니까 보이긴 하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 아놔 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어디다가 집어넣으라는거야;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 찾기 빡시네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 레이텍으로 만들고 폰트크기 늘려서 스샷 찍어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 아;;; 이거 간만에 latex 써보려고 하니까 예전에 알았던것도 다 까먹고 ㅋㅋ 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 저 박사가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 어디학교?
<imsu> 이제 들어가 봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 모교요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하긴 모교 들어가는게 규정이나 이것저것 덜 까다롭지?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 들어가봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 수고하세요 66
<imsu> ^^
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 수고
<hblee> 으움..
<helpmeTT> 혹시 서버에서 xe 돌리시는 분 계신가요?
<helpmeTT> xpressengine
<razGon_web> 전에 돌렸었습니다.
<razGon_web> 앗.. 저 퇴근합니다.
<helpmeTT> 혹시 우분투에 nginx+php+mysql+기본적인 서버보안 해주실 분 계신가요? 소정의 사례해드릴게요 ㅠㅠ npm 직접 설치했는데 xe 서버이전 후 http 500에러 뿜어서 도저히 안 되겠네요
<imsu> 도착~! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 짐 다 옮겼어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 짐 옮기는게 아니었나봄 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 아직 회사?
<yemharc> imsu: ㅐㅐ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 설마 아직도 회사시냐능.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 회사라능 ㅇㅅㅇ
<DarkCircle> 훼 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 사~ ...
<samahui> 오늘은 밤샘을 하는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 집에 가고 싶어요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^
<HELPMETT> 우분투에 nginx 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 아흠 노트북 모니터는 작아서 못쓰겠네 ㅠ
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<hblee> 안녕하세요!오늘도 다들 좋은하루 되세요!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-24
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 드디어 미니가 나왔군요.
<nymph> 미니..
<nymph> 보니까 와이파이, LTE 둘다 되는듯 하더군요.
<nymph> 한국에서는 42만원부터, 비싸네요.
<razGon_web> 원래 애플이 비싸죠.
<nymph> 그래도 애플이 잘 만드네요.
<nymph> Mac mini 바꿔야 하나..
<nymph> 내년까지 써보고 업뎃 않될때까지 기달릴까...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음....미니는 거의 예상대로 나왔네......
<hblee> msn 은 터널링을 해도 접속이 안되네 ..ㅋ 네이트는 잘만 되는데
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 미니이야기가 많군요
<samahui> 근데 전 레티나가 아니라는 점에서 미니에 별로 끌리지가 않네요 거기다 가격이.. 역시 애플
<samahui> 그래도 하나 구입할까 생각중입니다. 생각만... ^^;;
<yemharc> 전 되려 패드는 처분할까 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 잡고 일하다 보니 정말 쓸 시간 자체가 없네요 .................
<yemharc> 차라리 팔고 일할때 테스트 겸 넥7이나 살까 합니다
<yemharc> 미니는 전혀 안 끌리고.......
<samahui> 저도 지금 넥서스7 노리고 있습니다.
<samahui> 쓰던 아이패드도 쓰지 않아서 동생줘버렸고
<samahui> 그전에 가지고 있던 타블릿들은 커서 그다지 효용성이 없어서 처분하고
<samahui> 노트북을 쓰다보니 잘쓰지 않게 되고 안드로이드 타블렛 대부분의 기능은 핸드폰이 다해주니
<samahui> 그다지 필요가 없더군요
<samahui> 그냥 누워서 인터넷이랑 영화보데 쓸 저렴한 놈이나 하나 구입할까 하다가
<samahui> 미니가 나온다길래 기다려봤는데.. 역시나... 그다지 끌리지 않고 가격도 사양대비 비싸보여서
<samahui> 그냥 넥서스 노리고 있습니다.
<samahui> 다만 역시 사봐야 그다지 사용안할듯해서 참고 있쬬
<samahui> 지름신아 물러가라~~~~~
<yemharc> 미니는 아무리 생각해도 전자교과서 노리는거 같은데요
<hblee> 하암..
<hblee> 벌써 11시 30분..
<hblee> 6시간 있으면 퇴근..
<samahui> 점심시간이 다되어 가는군요
<samahui> 즐거운 점심되세요
<hblee_> 음
<hblee_> 음?
<yemharc> Seony: 아이맥 보셨나요
<yemharc> 순식간에 제 모니터가 오징어가 되더군요 OTL
<Seony> 아뇨. 새로 나왔나봐요
<yemharc> 두께 5mm
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 아 물론 제일 얇은 부분이긴 합니다만, 무게가 이전모델 대비 4kg 가까이 감량했더군요
<Seony> 아... 정말 그러네요. 무쟈게 얇네요.
<Seony> 그렇담, 하드디스크가 빠지고 SSD가 들어갔딴 얘긴데요..
<yemharc> 아뇨 둘 다 들어가요
<yemharc> SSD 768, HDD 3TB
<Seony> 하드디스크가 들어가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> "얇아져서 공간이 남아요"
<yemharc> ........
<Seony> 그렇담, 가장 두꺼운 부분에 HDD가 장착되는가보군요.
<yemharc> 근데 두개 같이 그냥 쓰면 불편하니까 퓨전 드라이브라는걸 만들었습니다.
<yemharc> 네 HDD가 몸체 정 가운데 들어갑니다.
<Seony> 근데, 정말 무쟈게 얇아졌네요. 저게 데탑이 아니라 무슨 랩탑 수준인데요...
<Seony> 내 맥북보다 더 얇아보이는데요..
<yemharc> 랩탑 이전에 뭔가...... 그냥 실물이 아닌거같아요
<Seony> 아예 대놓고 카피하는 회사들은 더더욱 절망스럽겠군요
<yemharc> 그리고 의도한건 아니지만 뉴패드를 팔고 미니를 사기로 했습니다.
<yemharc> 이미 카피가 어쩌고 할 문제가 아니더라구요........
<yemharc> 되려 카피해내면 주가가 오를 판입니다
<Seony> 아... 정말 무쟈게 얇네요. 저게 데탑이라니 믿을 수가 없네요
<Seony> 맥북에어 나온 것보다 더 충격스러운데요..
<yemharc> 그 팟캐스트에 영상 떠서 저도 좀 전에 봤는데
<yemharc> 미니 언제 나오나 하면서 보다가 제대로 한방 먹었어요
<Seony> 맥북에어야 넷북 같은 것들도 이미 잇었고, 또 랩탑이다봐니 그런대로 이해는 갔었는데... 데탑이 저러니... 저건 실물 보기 전까진 못믿겠네요
<yemharc> 그 문제가...... 발표장에서 당연히 실물 들고 과시했다는거죠
<Seony> 그래도 제 눈으로 직접 봐야... ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조만간 애플스토어 한 번 가봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 아니 근데 정말 PT는 그냥 이미지샷에, 행사품은 장난감 모형같은 느낌이.....
<Seony> 헐.... 나중에는 아예 접을 수 있게 만들어서 포터블 버전으로 트랜스포밍도 될지 모르겠는데요..
<yemharc> 그건 일단 삼성이 열심히 하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 기술과시는 엄청 했는데, 실상 현재 단계는 말 그대로 "구부려도 괜찮은" 레벨이긴 하지만요
<yemharc> 이번 미니는 디스플레이가 좀 실망스럽긴 한데
<yemharc> 제 뉴패드를 팔면 미니와 5 두개가 한번에 해결이 되서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥북에 패드까지 들고 다니려니 좀 힘들긴 해요
<Seony> 패드는 일 때문에 들고다니는 거에요?
<yemharc> 일 때문이라면 때문인데
<yemharc> 주로 작업할때 필요한 PDF 보는데 사용해요
<yemharc> 근데 그게 또 정독이 아니라서.......
<Seony> 그렇군요. 저는 패드는 잘 안써요. 휴대도 불편하고 무겁고 어차피 아이폰에서 다 되니까,....
<yemharc> 좀 쉽게 표현하자면, 사전을 찾아야 하는데 그냥 찾기 빡시니까 전자책으로 만들어서 검색한다 뭐 그런 느낌이죠
<yemharc> 아, 회로도도 봐야 해서요;;
<yemharc> 폰으로는 아무래도 무리더라구요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 참 이번에 워킹데드 보니까 프로듀서에 한국사람 이름 적혀있떤데요
<yemharc> 오옹?
<Seony> 처음 시작할 때 잘보면 스태프에 한국이름 많이 나와요.
<Seony> 아 많이는 아니고 한 두세명 정도..
<Seony> http://www.ilbe.com/293998268
<yemharc> 프로듀서 김상균
<yemharc> 김상균......이란 이름은 아무래도 교포로 보긴 좀 힘든 이름이긴 한데;;
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 쓰는 사람들도 좀 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 보통 공석(?)에선 미국식 이름들 쓰지 않나요?
<yemharc> ....일단 발음을 잘 못하는게 문제라고 하는 소리를 들은적이 있거든요
<Seony> 공석에서는 법적으로 등록된 이름을 써요.
<Seony> 제 친구 중 김진태 라는 녀석이 하나 있는데, 변호사거든요. 법적 이름이 Jin Tae Kim이라서 친구들이 그냥 JT라고 부르더라구요.
<Seony> 결국, 김상규가 누군지 분석까지 ㅋㅋ http://blog.naver.com/dbsklife?Redirect=Log&logNo=40170810159
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony> 아 진짜 이번 워킹데드도 너무 재밌죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅡ엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 구글 플레이 스토어에서 "hello world"로 검색하면 대략 250여개 정도가 말 그대로 hello world
<Seony> 헐... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .....아
<yemharc> 저도 여건만 되면 스토어 앞에서 사람들이랑 2~3일씩 줄서보고 싶어요
<yemharc> 모여서들 수다떠는게 그렇게 재밌다던데
<Seony> 힘드니까 수다 떠는 거겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조금이라도 힘들고 외로운걸 달래기 위해  ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아.....그러고 보니까 오늘 트위터에서
<yemharc> Q : "사람들은 대체 애플이 뭘 내놔야 혁신이 어쩌고 안 할까요?"
<yemharc> A : 잡스가 살아돌아오면 "iJob. 스티브 잡스 부활, 혁신은 없었다" 기사가 제일 먼저 뜰겁니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 이번 아이패드 미니도 어김없어 "아이패드 미니, 혁신은 없었다"가 있더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 기사제목 뽑기 힘드니까 대충 돌리는 거라고 생각하고 있어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 허......
<yemharc> LG, 소니에릭슨, 모토로라는 2010년 이후로 모바일 기기 기업 수익표 차트에서 증발했네요 (적자전환)
<yemharc> 그리고 2011/4Q 전체 시장 수익의 70%가 애플.........
<Seony> 뭐  모토롤라는 사실상 사업을 접을려고 햇었던 회사고...
<Seony> 소니에릭슨은 피처폰만 나오던 시절에도 힘든 회사였으니깐요...
<yemharc> 그 와중에 삼성의 덤핑과 유럽에서의 약진(?)으로 11~13%대를 왔다갔다 하네요
<yemharc> 1위와 2위의 갭이..............
<razGon_web> 삼성은 조금있으면 중국산 패드에게 많이 잠식 당할겁니다.
<razGon_web> 요즘 중국산 패드가 레티나패드로 안드로이드 달려서 나오는데. 배터리 용량이나 처리속도가 많이 따라 왔다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 아이패드의 재원과 비교하는데. 무게가 약간 무거운거 빼고는 거의 다를바 없다라고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 이래서 엘지가 사업에 안뛰어 들었군이라는 생각이 들더군요.
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 스펙도 딸리면 애플하곤 절대 못 싸우죠
<razGon_web> 스펙이 아니라 재원요, 크기. 무게 그런거요.
<razGon_web> 무게가 약간 무겁다고 하더군요. 뉴아이패드보다요.
<yemharc> 네, 그런거 다 합쳐서 하드웨어 스펙요
<razGon_web> 아. 하드웨어 스팩은 비슷합니다. ㅋ
<yemharc> 아.....그러니까 기기 성능 + 제원 등등 해서 얼추 비슷하기라도 해야 한단 말인거죠
<razGon_web> 문제는 최적화인데. 과연 삼성은 신적화가 되어 있는가에 물음표가 갑니다.
<yemharc> 삼적화는 잘 합니다
<razGon_web> 제말은 애플을 말하는게 아니라 삼성에 대한 이야기 입니다.
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 삼성 VS 중국인거군요
<razGon_web> 애플은 전혀 다른 분류로 가는데. 삼성은 이미 중국산 패드에게 밀릴 공산이 크다는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 일단 전 구애플의 패기를 보고 두 손 들었어요
<razGon_web> 근데 중국산 패드는 애플과 비교를 하죠.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 진짜웃긴건 처음에는 뻘짓하다가 지금은 많이 쫓아 왔습니다.
<yemharc> 혹시 이번 구애플 5 사태(?)는 아세요?
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> 아...
<razGon_web> ifive?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 유명한 중국산 산자이 패드...
<yemharc> 아.....구애플이란 회사는 아시나요?
<razGon_web> 이거말씀인지요?
<razGon_web> 잘요.
<razGon_web> 중국산 짝퉁인데 아이패드 복재 단, 안드로이드라는...
<yemharc> 믕
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=eurofarm&logNo=80132571214
<yemharc> 요건데요
<razGon_web> 근데 가격이 아이패드 1/3가격
<yemharc> 저거 '안드로이드 폰' 입니다
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 짱이네요.
<yemharc> 뒷면에 보면 호박벌이 박혀 있어요
<yemharc> 더 충격적인건 아이폰하고 부품호환도 되요
<yemharc> 근데 구애플 사태가 뭐냐면......
<yemharc> 이번에도 어김없이(?) 아이폰5 - 구애플5가 나왔죠
<yemharc> 그리고 중국정부에 "애플폰 판매금지 가처분 신청"을 냈습니다.
<yemharc> .................
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 대단한 산자이.ㅋ
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/smallgroup00/1386263
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이것도 만만치 않군요
<razGon_web> 이런것도 있습니다. 회사 모토가 애플을 따라하자입니다.
<razGon_web> 중국발음이 비슷한가보네요.
<yemharc> 그래도 요건 그나마 하단 안드로이드 노티바때문에 느낌은 좀 덜하네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 가격이 근데. 이거 꽤 쌉니다.
<yemharc> 구애플폰 처음 나왔을때 사람들 단체로 멘붕했거든요
<razGon_web> 20만원도 안될걸요.
<razGon_web> 나름 최적화도 되어 있다고 하더군요.
<yemharc> 중국제품 생각 이상으로 최적화 잘 되어 있어요
<razGon_web> 요즘은 레티나패드로 나온게 나온다던데. 30만원도 안되더군요.
<razGon_web> 예 특히 패드부분은 아주 빠르게 나오고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 그게 환율차이인건지 그냥 원래 부품이 싼건지 좀 오묘해요
<razGon_web> 문제는 이렇게 되면 삼성은 무덤파고 기다려야 한다는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 잘하면 1100이하로 환율 돌파하면 사볼까 생각중입니다.
<razGon_web> 중국산 레티나 안드로이드패드요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/VCdy5f
<razGon_web> 250달러면 28만원정도?
<razGon_web> 대략 30만원이면 가능하겠군요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 10만원 넘으니 세관비도........
<razGon_web> 이모부께서 사셔서 들어오는것도 세관비받을까요?
<yemharc> 250달러면.......대충 33~35 사이가 되지 않을까요
<yemharc> 아예 포장이고 뭐고 다 뜯어내고 들고 들어오면 안 물겠지만요......
<razGon_web> 15만원이하는 않받는다고 하던데.
<razGon_web> 아.
<yemharc> 그렇게 하면 '개인물품'이니까요
<razGon_web> 뭐 그정도 되겟군요.
<razGon_web> 세관비는 얼마정도 나오나요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://www.rapidlax.com/news/read.asp?name=news&number=47&page=1&startpage=1
<yemharc> 일단 08년 자료이긴 한데
<yemharc> 아 근데 판매목적이 아니면 안 물린다는 말도 있네요
<yemharc> 요거 좀 애매하네
<razGon_web> 관세 없고 부가세만 있군요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 전자제품은 관세가 없다고 하던데.
<razGon_web> 그렇다면 한 33-35정도 들겠군요.
<razGon_web> 한 20달러 배송비라고 하면요.
<Seony> 미국에서 배송하는 기준으로요?
<Seony> 미국이라면, 배송비 20불로는 택도 없어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 배송추적 안되는 걸로도 한 30불에서 40불은 생각 하셔야할걸요
<razGon_web> 아. 중국산 패드입니다.
<razGon_web> 아마 상해나 홍콩에서 발송할듯 합니다만.
<Seony> 아... 그렇다면 말 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 전자제품이 아니라 컴퓨터 제품이 관세가 없는 걸 거에요...
<Seony> 그래서 패드류는 세관 통과할 때 걸리죠...
<razGon_web> PDA쪽은 컴퓨터쪽이 아닌걸루 알고 잇어서요.
<Seony> 네. 그래서 관세 대상...
<razGon_web> 저기 링크에서 보니깐 관세0+부가세10%되어 있더군요.
<Seony> 저도 작년에 한국 갈 때 동생 줄려고 아이패드 사서, 입국할 때 걸리면 어쩌나 무쟈게 고민했거든요...
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<samahui> 리하이요
<samahui> 벌써 오후 시간이 다 지나갔네요
<samahui> 이제 한시간 있으면 퇴근입니다 ^^
<samahui> 즐겁게 집에 가고 잡네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 하지만 아마도 밤을 셀꺼라는거~~~
<razGon_web> 퇴근할시간이 다가옵니다.
<razGon_web> 그래보았자 또다른 작업장으로 가는... 가정이라는..
<samahui> 퇴근시간이네요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui> 전 야근~~~~
<samahui> 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 공부모임갑니다. 11시까지. 수업받으러.
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 야근하시는 동안 스트레칭하세요.
<razGon_web> 흉쇄유돌근 스트레칭법링크하고 갑니다.
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> http://images.t-nation.com/forum_images/4/6/463921.1087086575180.SCM_Stretch.jpg
<samahui> 근데 전 몸의 뼈보다 눈이 문제입니다. 시력이 2.0이상이라고 나와서 좋아라 했더니... 금세 피곤해지고 말라서 뿌옇게 흐려지는군요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> antjqtmslek.ggg
<razGon_web> 무서울겁니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아마도... 이쪽이 문제 일듯.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.^^^
<samahui> 저...저기... 목 꺾기인데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 앗 늦었네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 저도 저녁은 먹고 들어와서 야근을 해야되는 관계로 다가 잠시 자리비웁니다~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> am0c: 오랜만입니다
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> am0c: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요~!~!
<imsu> DarkCircle: 계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 계십니다 (에헴~)
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅇ?
<DarkCircle> (후다닥~)
<imsu> 어라 ;; 잠깐 딴것 좀 하느라 ~ ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 .. 말씀하세요 :P
<ubuntunew> 우분투에서 http://www.rootman.co.kr/board/bbs/board.php?bo_table=linux&wr_id=398 이 팁 쓰려면 어떻게 해야 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 커널에 netfilter 추가해주시고 iptables 설치해주세요
<ubuntunew> 나머지는 저대로 명령어 따라치면
<ubuntunew> 설정되나요?
<ubuntunew> 우분투 inptables 설정파일 같은건 위치가 어떻게 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 설정 파일은 직접 건드리실 필요가 없을 것 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 전 우분투 안써서 설정 파일이 어디로 들어가는지 모릅니다.
<ubuntunew> 아무튼 감사합니다 ^
<ubuntunew> ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요\
<samahui> 어제 밤셈했더니 정신이 없네요~~ 헤롱헤롱~
<samahui> 조금 눈좀 붙이고 와야겠네요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 활기찬 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 저희 학교 선배 컴맹인데. 3-4년된 컴을 인증서만 파기하고 버리셨답니다. ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 이런... 그런거 나에게 버리지..
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ 잘하면 재사용도 가능한데...ㅠㅠ
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 좋은 아침 입니다! 다들 좋은 하루 되세요
<hblee> ㅈ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-25
<hblee> 음..
<bin> 1
<Guest83955> 1
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: hello 하지만 난 이제 가봐야함 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 숑숑 ==================3
<kdfiwejk> 안녕하세요
<kdfiwejk> 반갑습니다
<kdfiwejk> 질문이 있는데요
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<kdfiwejk> 우비설치시에 다음과 같은 메세지가 뜨면서 설치가 완료되지 않습니다 can't stat '/custom-installation/initrd-override/*'
<yemharc_> 처음 오셨다면 요걸 한번 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<kdfiwejk> 처음은 아니구요
<yemharc_> 설치 도중에 에러가 났나요?
<kdfiwejk> 아니오 에러는 아니고 설치 하면서 저 메세지가 뜨더니 안되네요
<yemharc> 그러니까 설치 도중이요?
<yemharc> 설치 다 하고나서 실행하니 난건 아니고요
<kdfiwejk> 설치가 마무리되어가는 도중에 생긴것 같아요
<kdfiwejk> 구글링도 해봤는데 별로 없더라구요
<yemharc> 음... 우비는 워낙 문제가 많아서.....
<kdfiwejk> 게시판에도 올렸는데요
<kdfiwejk> 사진있으니 좀 살펴봐주세요
<yemharc> 저건 몇가지가 있는데, iso이미지가 깨졌다거나 CPU bit가 안 맞는다거나......
<kdfiwejk> 그냥 설치는 되거든요 우비만 꼭 그러네요
<kdfiwejk> 혹시 apu라서 그런가요/
<yemharc> 네 우비가 문제가 많아요
<yemharc> 가장 많이 일어나는 케이스는 md5 에러고, 그 다음이 우비 설치시에 CPU bit (32 or 64)가 안 맞게 설치된거고요
<kdfiwejk> 32비트로 다운받았는데 64비트로 받아볼까요/
<yemharc> 현재 사용하는 컴퓨터가 몇비트인가요?
<yemharc> 그에 맞춰서 설치하면 문제 없을텐데......
<kdfiwejk> 윈도우즈64비트 깔앗어요
<yemharc> 그리고 우비가 기본적으로 바이오스->설치로 넘어가느게 아니라서 MBR에 grub가 제대로 설치되지 않는 경우도 있어요
<yemharc> 윈도가 중요한게 아니라 사용하는 CPU 자체가 중요한거죠
<yemharc> 근데 64 설치하신거면 64비트겠네요
<yemharc> 64->32 설치는 되도 32->64는 안되니까요
<yemharc> 일단 우비 삭제하고 64비트로 다시 다운받아서 설치해보세요
<kdfiwejk> 네 알겟습니다
<jsg0363> 좀전에 질문했던 사람입니다
<jsg0363> 64비트로 다운로드 받아서 설치를 해봤는데 같은 현상이 나타나네요
<jsg0363> 다른 버전으로 해볼까요?
<jsg0363> 혹시 10.04 가지고 계신분 계세요?
<jsg0363> 10.4에도 우비가 있나요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 개발자/개발사들은 아이패드 미니를 매우 환영하네요
<Seony> 그래요? 사이즈가 작아서 그런가...
<yemharc> 아, "새로 개발할 필요는 없으면서 새로운 고객층이 생겨났다" 라는거 같아요
<Seony> 이번에 바텐더 업뎃됐길래 했는데, 뭔가 작동이 잇아하네요...
<yemharc> 아이콘도 좀 이상해졌고요
<yemharc> 근데 작동 자체는 별로 차이를 못 느끼겠는데요
<Seony> 몇몇개는 아예 안보여요
<yemharc> 읭.....
<Seony> 아무래도 onyx로 시스템 정리 좀 하고 재부팅 해야겠어요
<Seony> 5분 이따 다시 오겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 다들 식사 맛있게 하셨나요~
<hblee> 식사는 저 혼자 한듯..ㅎㅎ 다들 바쁘시니..
<hblee> 저도 질문할 꺼리가 하나 생겼습니다 ..
<hblee> 현재 32비트 데스크탑 쓰던거 서버로 사무실에 갖다놓고 가지고 노는 서버인데..우분투 12.04 LTS 설치가 되어 있구요
<hblee> 내용은 VSFTPD 에 관한건데 기초에 설치되어 있는 것들도 sudo apt-get autoremove 로 지운 상태구요 그후에 find 로 vsftpd 찾아서 있는 것들은 전부다 지웠습니다.
<hblee> 그후에 다시 sudo apt-get install vsftpd 하여서 설치 했는데 서비스를 실행하면 start: Unknown job: vsftpd 라고 나옵니다.
<hblee> 알수 없는 잡이라는데 이 잡을 어디서 등록하는지를 모르겠네요 혹시나 해서 ls -al 해서 봤더니 링크가 걸려있었습니다.
<hblee> /etc/init.d/vsftd -> /lib/init/upstart-job 이란곳으로 되어있네요
<Seony> sudo apt-get purge vsftpd 했다가 다시 설치해보세요
<hblee> 헐..
<hblee> 간단하네요
<hblee> 왜 그런거였을까요?
<Seony> 잘 되요?
<hblee> 네
<yemharc> 수동삭제하면서 시스템 구동 스크립트같은게 그대로 남아있었나보네요
<hblee> ㅎㅎ 회사일 하면서 틈틈히 갖고 노는거라 늦게 봤네요
<hblee> 아하 ..그렇군요..
<yemharc> 아파트가 괜히 좋은게 아니죠
<yemharc> ......
<hblee> 설정까지 전부다 지워버리는 명령어가 purge 인가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<hblee> 또 하나 배웠네요 임의
<hblee> 임의로 하나씩 지웠더니 이런문제가..ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --purege remove; sudo apt-get purge remove 등등......
<yemharc> 옵션 파싱이 좀 관대해요
<hblee> 그 생각은 전혀 못하고
<hblee> 계속 initctl 이 뭐하는 놈이지..
<hblee> job 이 service 같은데 따로 코딩해서 등록해줘야하나..
<hblee> 이생각만 하고있었어요
<yemharc> 음
<hblee> 설정파일이 어딘가에 남아있을꺼라곤 생각을 못했네요
<yemharc> Initializing Controller.....라고 할까
<yemharc> 시스템 데몬 운영하는 녀석 정도로 보시면 됩니다
<hblee> 데몬을 운영하는..
<yemharc> 실제 돌리는 녀석이 아니라 스케쥴러에요
<hblee> 그렇군요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 아하!
<yemharc> 등록된 녀석들 관리자?
<yemharc> 그 왜 명령어 중에 예를들어서
<yemharc> sudo service apahce restart 같은 식으로 명령 내리면
<yemharc> 돌아가는 녀석중 하나입니다
<hblee> 아항..그러면 저 pid 찾아서 죽이고 다시 실행하고 하는
<hblee> 그런 아이인가 보네요
<yemharc> 아뇨 pid는 아니고요
<yemharc>  /etc/init/*.conf 에 등록된 대로 스크립트 처리하는 중간관리자에요
<hblee> 아하..
<yemharc> 시스템마다 이름은 좀 틀린데
<hblee> 예 우분투니까..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> sysctl, initrd 등등
<hblee> 저게 맞는것 같네요
<hblee> 아 initrd
<yemharc> 옛날부터 리눅스 시스템에 전반적으로 사용되요
<hblee> 레드햇계열에서
<hblee> 본거 같은데
<hblee> 가물가물
<yemharc> 레드햇 계열이 sysctl이었을걸요
<yemharc> 유닉스 계열은 전반적으로 sysctl이고
<yemharc> 레뎃이 옛날에 뒤에 숫자 붙어 나오던 시절에 sysctl이었다가 바뀌고
<yemharc> 9 이후로는 안써봐서 지금은 모르겠습니다만
<yemharc> 그리고 sysctl 자체는 우분투에도 남아있어요
<hblee> 그렇군요..제가 리눅스를 접한지가
<hblee> 헐..
<hblee> 이거
<hblee> 횟수로는 몇년 됫네요
<yemharc> 레뎃9면 꽤 됐죠
<hblee> 아 얼마 안됫네요 5년정도밖에..그런데 그동안 쓰지를 않았네요 처음 접한게 5년전이고..
<yemharc> 아, 리눅스 접하신지요?
<hblee> 이제 막 그때 9에서 페도라로 나뉘고..
<hblee> 네 하하..
<hblee> 그떄 페도라 설치해서 보다가 에잇 게임이 안되네 하고 안했었는데..
<hblee> 지금 제가 회사일 하면서 취미로 개발하고..컴퓨터랑 이런거 하면서 놀다가 보니 흥미를 느껴서요..
<hblee> 개발자는 아니지만.. 사무실 빌려서..서버 놓고 주말에만 가서 친구랑 둘이 이것저것 해보고 하는 정도네요
<hblee> 쓸데없이 바빠요..지금도 프로젝트 중인데..퇴근하고 집에가면 디아블로를 해야하고..여자친구 오면 커피마시고 밥 먹어야하고.. 주말에는 사무실에 여자친구가 오면 또 나가서 영화보고 남는시간에 또 친구랑 하고..
<hblee> 지금 일단 개인 블로그 하나 Spring 으로 제작해서 이리저리 저의 리소스들을 기록하려고 하는데 잘 안되네요 하핫..
<hblee> 들어가세요 멧돌님~!
<hblee> 지금은 회사일로 바쁘지만 주말에는 취미개발자가 되버려서 깊게 접근을 못하고 잊어먹고 해서 기록해두어야 겠는데..쉽지 않네요
<hblee> 아무튼 오늘은..월급날 이라서 월급이 들어왔는데.. 어디갔을까요 사라져버렸네요 ㅠㅠ..
<yemharc> (월급)퍼가요~
<yemharc> 그때그때 정리하는건 에버노트 추천합니다 +_+
<imsu> 뿌잉뿌잉;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뿌잉뿌잉~*
<yemharc> Seony: 역시 아이무비는 감동스러울만큼 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 아이무비는 뭔가요?_? 이번에 뭐 플랫폼 또 나왔나요?
<Seony> 맥용 동영상 제작 툴이에요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 애플 소프트에요. 영상편집 툴
<DarkCircle> 오오
<Seony> 거의 드래그&드롭만으로 만들 수 있죠..
<Seony> 나온지 아주 오래 됐는데요...
<DarkCircle> 애플하면 멀티미디어고 멀티미디어 하면 애플이죠
<yemharc> 마우스만 깔짝여도 경력 5년을 보장해준다는 말이 있죠
<Seony> 아마 맥OSX 타이거 시절부터 있었을껄요
<DarkCircle> 불변의 진리
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 윈도가 아무리 애플을 따라가려 한다 해도 애플의 멀티미디어분야의 독보적 지위는 못따라감
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-
<yemharc> CPU 태워먹으면 애플케어 적용될까요?
<DarkCircle> 소비자 과실은 아니니 되겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 지가 탔는데 어쩌라고! 하고 따지면 되는 ..
<yemharc> 된다면 3년안에 태워먹고 신제품 받아야지 +_+
<DarkCircle> 근데 CPU가 흠 타기 쉽진 않을건데
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쉽게 태워먹는 방법이 있긴 해요
<yemharc> 말이 그렇다는거죠
<DarkCircle> 전원 켜고 안끄고 계속 쓰면 되는 ..
<yemharc> 그것도 쉽지 않아요;;
<DarkCircle> 제가 그래서 태워먹은 CPU가 좀 돼요 (...)
<DarkCircle>  ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이거 놋북주제에 아무리 풀코어 작업을 돌려도 65도를 넘게 안 놔두더라구요
<DarkCircle> 인텔의 꼼수 !
<yemharc> GPU만 간신히 75도쯤 찍고
<DarkCircle> gpu는 쿨러만 안나가면 참 좋은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 쓰다가 쿨러 나간채로 몇십분 쓰면 이미 그래픽 카드는 나가있는 ..
<DarkCircle> 아음 요새 메일을 하나 받았는데
<DarkCircle> 아마도 조만간 빠른 시일부터 우분투 모임과 그놈 모임이 크로스오버가 될 것 같은 느낌이네요
<DarkCircle> 한 달에 두번 모이는 식으로 .
<yemharc> ㅇㅓㅇ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 설마 오늘도 야근냐근 당첨인카요? =3
<jsg0363> 안녕하세요
<jsg0363> 반갑습니다
<jsg0363> 우분투를 우비로 설치하고자 하는데 오류가 뜨네요
<jsg0363> 제가 게시판에 올려놧으니 보시고 도움주시면 감사하겟습니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 애초에 늦게 왔어요
<yemharc> ㅋ
<Seony> CSS로 스크롤을 못하게 막는 방법 혹시 있을까요?
<yemharc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7335444/css-disabled-scrolling
<Seony> 안그래도 그건 해봤는데, 생각대로 잘 안되서요..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> CSS로는 저거 말고는 딱히 안 보이네요
<yemharc> js로 document.documentElement.style.overflow = 'hidden';  // firefox, chrome 이런게 있긴 합니다만
<Seony> 그게 overflow는 스크롤를 숨기는 기능일 거에요. 제가 찾는 건, 스크롤 자체를 아예 블럭시키는걸 찾고있꺼든요..
<Seony> 음... 원래 안되는 건가보네요
<yemharc> 따로는 없고
<yemharc> jQuery같은데서 지원하는거 같긴 하네요
<Seony> 하긴 상식적으로 생각했을 때, 스크롤을 못하게 한다는 거 자체가 좀 문제가 있는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 굳이 CSS에서 해야 하나요?
<Seony> 음... 그게 구조가 좀 복잡해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까,
<yemharc> 아뇨 그냥 해당 창(?)에서만 JS로 해결하는것도 되지 않을까 해서요
<Seony> 어떤 글을 클릭하면, 자바스크립트가 브라우저 화면 전체를 어둡게 만들고 팝업처럼 내부에서 글만 하얗게 보여주는 식인데요,
<Seony> 화면 전체를 어둡게 만드는게, div로 화면 전체를 어둡게 덮어쓰는 식이거든요..
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-10-25at12.23.44AM.png 여기서 갈색으로 하이라이트 된 부분처럼...
<Seony> 근데, 구글링 좀 해보니까 원래 안되는 거 같아요
<yemharc> 대충 어떤 느낌인진 알겠네요
<yemharc> 여튼 CSS로는 숨기는건 있는데 정지 시키는건 없네요
<yemharc> 그나마 나오는게 블럭메뉴를 스크롤 상관없이 위치고정(fix) 시키는 정도구요
<Seony> 네. 찾아보니까 안나오는걸로 봐서는 없는 거 같아요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 'RainyMood.com'라고 빗소리를 재생시켜주는 웹사이트인데 간간히 천둥 / 번개 소리도 나고 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 엉......이거 이름이 바꼈네
<yemharc> 원래 Ripple HD라는 물건이에요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 아그래요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 기능이 많이 바꼈네요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 기능이라고 할게있나요?
<yemharc> 전에는 MC스퀘어 같은 물건이었어요
<yemharc> 물방울 떨어지는 소리나 뭐 이런것도 있었고
<yemharc> 근데 지금은 분위기+음악플레이어가 됐네요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 아그렇군요..
<yemharc> 그리고 빗소리랑 번개소리 빈도/비중 조절도 없었고.......
<JSTae76> yemharc: 쩝..안타깝네요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: Hi, 드디어 OS X에 사실상 적응했어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 설치했어요?
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 가만생각해보니 그닥 깐거라곤..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> CCleaner, Sublime Text 2, Transmission, VMWare Fusion, VLC, xCode
<JSTae76> Adobe Reader, Burn, Google Chrome, Truecrypt, Unarchiver
<JSTae76> 바람 입력기..ㅋㅋㅋ끝이네요
<Seony> 트랜스미션은... 토렌트에요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 아... 저는 uTorrent만 쓰다보니... 근데 uTorrent는 좀 날이 갈수록 불편해지는 거 같네요
<Seony> Unarchiver는 필요없을텐데...
<Seony> 근데 VMware Fusion 벌써 샀어요? 패러럴즈랑 비교 좀 해보고 사도 될텐데 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> VMWare Fusion 정품
<JSTae76> ST2도 정품..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 정품인걸 물어보는 게 아니구요... 패러럴즈랑 비교해보지 그랬어요.
<JSTae76> 아아
<yemharc> 전 페럴에 한표
<Seony> 제 정품 목록 봤죠? ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그냥 가격이 좀 더 싼 VM..
<JSTae76> Seony: 넹ㅋㅋㅋ 심심하면 읽는
<Seony> 참고로, VMware랑 패러럴즈 다 샀는데, 저도 패럴에 좀 더 끌리네요
<Seony> 패럴 키면 처음에 CPU가 미친듯이 올라가는 이상한 현상이 좀 있낀 하지만... 그래도 아주 맥스럽죠
<Seony> 특히나 그 Modality 모드가 아주 유용하더라구요...
<JSTae76> 옹
<Seony> 윈도우를 아이콘만하게 만들어놓고 쓰면 화면도 차지 않하고 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 슬슬 이 녀석이 이륙을 시작합니다..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이륙은... 너무 신경쓰지 않는게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 맨날 이륙하는데요.......
<JSTae76> 전 개인적으로 이륙 소리 맘에들어요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 오늘 메모리 부족으로 한번 다운..........
<yemharc> 16기가도 안될때가 있더군요
<Seony> 헐... 메모리 부족...
<JSTae76> Seony: 그나저나 트랙패드 정말 맘에 들어요 +_+
<JSTae76> 문제는 매직 마우스를 선물 받았다는거..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그쵸? 별도로 마우스가 필요없을 정도에요
<JSTae76> Seony: 엄청편해요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 잠자기 모드에서 네트워크 연결이 끊기지않게하는 방법이 없을련지요?
<yemharc> 선물받았으면 둘 다 쓰면 됩니다
<Seony> 잠자기 모드에서 연결 안끊어지는건 레티나 맥북만...
<JSTae76> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래서 그러곤있는데 마우스를 저번에 에이샵에서 만져봤는데 안자서 쓰니깐 좀 불편하더군요.. 익숙해지니깐 좀 낳은데
<Seony> 그나마도 업데이트 용도지, 다른 용도로는 안되요.
<JSTae76> Seony: Power Nap, MacBook Air도 가능해요
<JSTae76> 아..
<JSTae76> .칟ㅁㄱ
<Seony> 아.... 네 에어도 되는 거였죠 참...
<JSTae76> 참가할만한 오픈소스 프로젝트 없을까요?
<JSTae76> 혼자 끄적끄적할만한 프로젝트나..ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> OS X 업데이트가 출시되었네요.. 디지털 카메라 RAW 호환성 업데이트
<Seony> 정말이지 jQuery는 웹개발자들이 할 일을 몇십년은 앞당겨준듯.... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<jsg0363> 안녕하세요
<jsg0363> 반갑습니다
<jsg0363> 우분투를 깔려하는데 우비를 통해서 잘 되지 않네요
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 오늘은 기분이 안좋으신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아침에 졸려서 일어 났습니다.
<razGon_web> 스트레스 완빵...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 출근의 스트레스는 정말..
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 저도 요즘 몸이 피곤하네요...
<razGon_web> 어제 이리저리하다가 2시에 잤어요
<Seony> 일어나신 시간은요?
<razGon_web> 오늘도 슈퍼스타K4보면 그리 잘텐데.
<razGon_web> 7시요.
<Seony> 5시간 주무신거군요.
<razGon_web> 그것도 자연스럽게 일어난게 아닌 애들이 깨워서 일어났습니다. .ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 최근들어서 4-5시간 합니다.
<razGon_web> 몸이 예전같지 않네요. 원래 체력도 약하지만. ^^;
<Seony> 요즘은 저도 그러네요. 매일 4시 취침, 9시 기상...
<razGon_web> 요즘은 의욕이 없어서리...
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 그래도 좋아하는 일하시잖아요.
<razGon_web> 저는 이일이 서서히 지겨워집니다.
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ. 문제는 요즘 수입이 적어서 고민이지만요..
<razGon_web> 제일생동안 스트레스 받은 것을 최근 5년동안 다 받았네요.
<Seony> 음... 직업이 힘들어지면, 그건 더 이상 직업이 아니라는 얘기를 최근 누군가랑 하고왔는데.... 갑자기 그 얘기가 생각나네요
<razGon_web> 5년전이전에 받은 스트레스와 5년동안받은 스트레스 비슷.
<razGon_web> 그게 직업은 재미있는데. 문제는 먹고살기가 안되요.
<Seony> 가정의 평화를 위해서 원하지 않는 직업을 계속해서 유지해야한다는 게 한국 남성들의 큰 스트레스인거 같아요...
<razGon_web> 애들때문이라는데. 내 수명 깎아먹으면서 이렇게 살아야 하나 합니다.
<Seony> 그것도 그렇죠. 한국에서는 워낙 교육열이 심하니...
<razGon_web> 솔직히 결혼하기전에 제 용돈은 100만원으로 책정했죠.
<Seony> 그런 점에서 저는 미국에서 꼭 살아남을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여긴 애들 교육에는 크게 신경 안쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 다쓴다는게 아니라 그때는 전공이나 강좌가 1개당 10-20만원됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 실제 용돈은 60-70만원 남짓되는데요.
<razGon_web> 지금은 아무리 결혼해서 식비랑 다 포함되서 쓸게 없어도 30만원도 안됩니다...
<razGon_web> 지출 자체가 줄었다.
<razGon_web> 이건 아무래도.
<Seony> 어디 친구분들이랑 나가서 식사나 술한잔 할려고 해도 걱정이 되시겠군요...
<razGon_web> 저도 미국보내고 싶고 저도 가고싶지만. 한국에서 벌어서 갖다 바치는 기러기의 미래가 보일거 같아서요.
<Seony> 기러기가 되지 마시고, 같이 가시면 되죠
<razGon_web> 그게 아니라 쓰면쓰는데 제가 술도 않좋아하고 해서 그렇지 않습니다.
<Seony> 저는 여기서 적잖이 충격받은 게, 한국에서는 안그러셨던 분들이 미국 와서는 자기 자식들한테, 니가 대학 가고 싶으면 알아서 벌어서 가라. 공부는 하고싶으면 알아서 하든지 말던지. 이렇게 변해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 문제는 사회활동이 결혼하면서 급격히 주는게 답답한거죠
<razGon_web> 그게 답이죠.
<razGon_web> 한국은 그러면 안되는 환경이라서 그런거지만요.
<Seony> 아무래도 꼭 대학을 나오지 않더라도 먹고사는데는 크게 지장이 없다보니, 자식은 지할일은 지가 알아서 해야지 라고 바뀌고, 부모들은 자기들이 원하는 삶을 살고싶어하거든요.
<Seony> 그래서 참 웃기는 말이 하나 생긴게요,
<Seony> 미국 이민와서 이혼 한 번 안해보면, 그건 미국생활 제대로 안해본거다 라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그만큼 부모라는 타이틀에서 벗어나서, 나이에 상관없이 자기가 살고싶은 인생을 살거라는 무의식 속에서 나오는 욕망을 분출하게 되죠 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 저희는, 좀더 시도해보고 아이 안생기면 그냥 저희 둘끼리 여행다니고 놀러다니고 할려구요...
<razGon_web> 저는 그정도는 아니여도 애들을 위해서 제가 해야 되는 일까지 팽개치면서 하기 싫거든요. 그것을 가정간의 교감이라고 말하는건 좀더 문제ㅇ에요
<Seony> 저도 엄청 많이 바뀌었죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 아이는 하나 있는게 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> 깨닫는게 많아져요.
<razGon_web> 제가 기독교라서 그런지.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저도 있으면 좋겠는데... 안생기네요
<razGon_web> 아... 내가 하나님에게 이런느낌이구나 하는 생각들더군요.
<razGon_web> 부모님에게도 이렇겠구나 라는 생각도 들지만, 그건 조금 다른 부분이 되어 버렷지만요
<Seony> 제 친구는 얼마 전에 애 하나 더 낳아서 이제 애가 셋인데... 큰 딸이 10살이라... 정말 다 키웠다는 생각 들면서 부럽더라구요
<razGon_web> 요즘 제인생의 열정이 사그라든거 같아요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 삶의 활력이 필요하시네요..
<Seony> 부인 되시는 분과 진지하게 대화를 나눠서 잠시 기분전환을 할 수 있는 허락을 받아보시는게 어떨런지요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 부인이 그러면 자기도 힘들답니다.
<razGon_web> 말도 안되는 심각하게 이야기 해도 소용0
<Seony> 흠... 그렇군요... 제 와이프는 그런 얘기하면 뭔가 하나쯤은 제가 하고싶은걸 하게해주거든요... 그것이 평상시 삶에 아주 큰 영향을 끼치는 게 아니라면요...
<razGon_web> 핑계는 아이인데.
<razGon_web> 애보기가 생각보다 힘들긴하지만 그렇다고 밖에서 9시간 진료보고 온사람보고 또애보라고 강요하는 건 좀. 아닌듯 해서요
<Seony> 제 하와이 친구도 그런 비슷한 이유를 원인으로 해서 결국은 이혼했어요.
<Seony> 밖에서 하루종일 일하고 왔는데, 집에 들어오니까 와이프가 나도 힘들었으니까 이제 당신도 집안일 좀 도우라고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거 싫어서 핑계대고 저녁/밤 내내 밖으로 나돌다가 결국은...
<razGon_web> 저는 싫어서 저녁내내 나도는 건 아니구요.
<razGon_web> 저는 진료보고 일주일에 한번 공부하는 모임이 있습니다.
<Seony> 아 네. 제 말은 제 친구가 그랬다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 거기에 주말에 학회있으면 학회가구요.
<razGon_web> 오늘 같은 경우도 친구들과의 모임있고 회비는 이미 내었는데. 오늘 나가면 안되는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 말이나 되는 이야기인지!
<Seony> 흐... 정말 해결이 쉽지않은 문제네요...
<razGon_web> 술도 거의 안마시고 그러는데.
<razGon_web> 말이 가정을 위해서지 파시스트도 아니고
<razGon_web> 제가 이런이야기 주변에 하면 와이프는 자기 욕한다고 뭐라고 하는데.
<razGon_web> 문제는 이게 당연한 대한 민국입니다.
<razGon_web> 성재기 라는 분아세요?
<razGon_web> 남성연대.
<Seony> 아뇨
<razGon_web> 결국은 남성의 역차별을 막고 평등으로 돌아가자 라고 기치를 내세우는 분인데요. 의외로
<Seony> 흠...저희는 애가 없어서 그런지, 아직까지 좀 젊은 애들처럼 막말하는 경우가 많아서... 저희는 서로 힘들다고 컴플레인 하면 돌아오는 대답은 뻔합니다 "그럼 때려쳐" ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 결혼하니까 이러이러한게 안되서 힘들다 그러면, "그럼 결혼을 하지말았어야지, 왜했어?" ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 할말이 없게 만들죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 참 신기한게요, 이런 식으로 대화를 주고받다보니 서로한테 컴플레인 하는게 적어졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 더이상 기대 안하는거죠.
<Seony> 그렇다기보단, 자기 상황은 각자 해결하려고 해요.
<Seony> 힘들어도 내 할일은 내가 해야지 라고... 어떻게 보면 기대 안하는 것도 맞긴 맞네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 진짜 설겆이도 빨래도 청소도 손 하나 까딱 안하거든요. 옛날엔 많이 도와줬는데, 지금은 공부하면서 일까지 해야하니까 너무 힘들어서 그 핑계 대고 안하는데요,
<Seony> 가끔 와이프가 자기도 하루종일 음식하고 집안일하고 힘들다고 하면 저는 이렇게 말합니다.
<Seony> 그럼 니가 돈벌어. 내가 집안일 할께.
<Seony> 좀 극단적이긴 한데요, 저희는 이런 얘길 워낙 쉽게쉽게 하다보니까 금방 정리가 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 반대로 저도 공부하면서 새벽까지 일하는게 힘들다고 짜증내면, 제 와이프는 저한테 그러죠. 하기싫으면 지금이라도 때려치고 그냥 한국 가. ㅋㅋ
<Duck_^^> 두분 다 한국에서 태어나 자라신 분인가요?
<Seony> 태어나서 자란것 뿐만 아니라 군대 제대하고 직장생활까지 하다가 미국 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말이 좀 심하긴 하죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이제 수업 끝, 사무실로 갑니다...
<razGon_web> http://twitter.com/sungjaegi
<razGon_web> 와이프에게 돈벌어 하면 지가 돈번답니다. 헐.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-26
<Duck_^^> 요즘 맞벌이 하는 부부가 많아서
<Duck_^^> 서로 벌기 때문에 그런 부부들에게는 ...
<Duck_^^> 그리고 부부간에 상처주는 말하기보단 조금 더 서로 배려하는게 좋은데...
<Duck_^^> 그리고 남성연대 저기는 남녀평등을 벗어나서 남성에 대한 역차별에 대항한다는 식으로 나왔는데
<Duck_^^> 조금 지나니까 자기 정체성을 여지없이 들어내던데요
<Duck_^^> 말만 역차별 방지지 실제론 남성우월주의자들이나 여성에 대한 혐오감?
<Duck_^^> 뭐 그런거 가진 사람들의 집단 같아요
<razGon_web> 윈도8이 나왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 이거 가격 비싸려나요?
<razGon_web> 처음설치용으로 싸게 나오면 이시기에 정품구입하려는데요.
<razGon_web> 처음설치용으로 싸게 나오면 이시기에 정품구입하려는데요.
<razGon_web> 저희 병원에서 쓰기는 써야 될거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 처음사용자용은 검색을 하니 비싸군요.
<jsg0363> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다
<jsg0363> 우분투 10.04에서 12.04로 업그레이드 할려니 오류가 생기면서 진행이 되지 않습니다
<jsg0363> 혹시 해결방안이 있나요
<Duck_^^> razGon_web: 7.5만원입니다. 윈도8 가격요.
<razGon_web> 처음사용자용이 그가격인가요?
<razGon_web> 그러지 않을텐데요.
<Duck_^^> 아닌가요? 제가 잘못봤나보네요
<Duck_^^> 분명 70달러라고...
<razGon_web> 아마 업그레이드 프로모션일겁니다.
<Duck_^^> 다시 찾아봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> 만약 그러면 쌩큐죠.
<markers> 안녕하세요.
<Duck_^^> http://windows.microsoft.com/ko-KR/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_DIS_ShopHP_FPP_Light
<markers> 다들 시간관리 어떻게 하세요? 전 요새 시간관리를 못해서 계속 먼가 안되는 중 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 오? 진짜 저 가격에 파는건가..;
<Duck_^^> * 본 제안은 2012년 10월 26일부터 2013년 1월 31일까지 고객 1인당 업그레이드 라이선스 5개에만 적용됩니다.
<Duck_^^> 근데 저 뒤의 말이... 좀 헷갈리게 하네요
<Duck_^^> Windows 8 Pro(윈도우 8 프로)를 설치하려면 Windows XP(윈도우 XP) SP3, Windows Vista(윈도우 비스타) 또는 Windows 7(윈도우 7)을 실행해야 합니다. 특별 제안에 대한 자세한 내용을 확인하세요.
<markers> 업그레이드 라이선스 5개에만 적용된다는 말이 이해가 잘 안되네요 저도...
<Duck_^^> 4.3만 제품이 저거고 7.5만 제품은 박스 패키지라서...
<markers> 전에 산 윈도우에서 라이센스가 종류가 다 다른건가
<Duck_^^> 해당 지역 판매점에서 ₩75,000(예상 소매 가격)에 Windows 8 Pro를 구입할 수도 있습니다.
<Duck_^^> 좀 헷갈리기는 하지만 7.5에 박스패키지 구입해서 쓸 수 있지 않을까 싶네요.
<markers> 윈8 좋을려나요
<Duck_^^> 도박 같아요
<Duck_^^> 윈8에 돌아가는 프로그램이 얼마나 될지...
<Seony> 윈도우8 너무 해깔리던데요...
<Duck_^^> 돌아간다기보다 윈8 기능을 잘 이용하는 프로그램이...
<markers> 친구가 전에 윈8 소개 하는곳에서 잠깐 써보니깐 그냥 괜찮다 말만 하고 자세하게 써보지 않아서 평소 쓰던 프로그램들 호환성이 맞을지는 모르겟다. 그러던데
<Seony> 32비트랑 64비트 둘다 있는데... 적응이 잘 안되서 그냥 7 써요...
<markers> Seony님 윈8 써보셧나요?
<Seony> 네. MSDN에 2달 전부터 정식버전 떴거든요..
<Seony> 지금도 쓰고있긴 한데, 그냥 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Duck_^^> 저도 윈7쓰는데 윈7 정도면 정말 훌륭한 OS라 생각해요 근데 윈8이 윈7보다 조금이라도 나은점이 있다면 윈8도 괜찮을거라 보는데 역시 호환성이 걸려요
<Seony> MSDN 계정이 있어서 공짜로 받긴 했는데... 암튼 7이 아직은 좀 더 편해요
<Duck_^^> 아직 윈7도 제대로 지원 못하는 프로그램도 많은데...
<markers> msdn 계정이 있으면 공짜 +_+?;;
<Duck_^^> http://www2.mhj21.com/sub_read.html?uid=59931&section=sc243
<Duck_^^> 이 기사보면 저 가격이 맞는거 같아요
<Duck_^^> 프로모션 행사 기간인 내년 1월 31일까지는 69.99달러에 판매하며, 그 이후엔 199달러에 판매한다. 업그레이드 버전은 39.99달러이며, 프로모션 기간 중에는 19.99달러에 구매 할 수 있다.
<Seony> markers: 윈도우만 공짜가 아니라, 오피스 제외한 모든 MS 제품이 모두 공짜에요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> msdn 계정 그냥 만들지는 못하겟네요 그럼
<Duck_^^> 대신 MSDN 가격이...ㅎㄷㄷ
<markers> 거진 200달러인데 200달러면 얼마지 -_-;
<Seony> 학생이면 MSDN 어카운트 그냥 줄텐데...
<Seony> $1당 1,000원이라고 잡으면 20만원..
<markers> 24만원 정도 되는건가 200달러면;;
<Duck_^^> 전 MS에서 한번씩 할인 행사할 때 정품 구입해요. 어차피 윈도+오피스만 있으면 되니까요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> MSDN이 머하는 곳인지도 모를걸요? 저도 그냥 듣기만 해서 그냥 마이크로소프트 웹페이지 관련 웹 페이지로만 알고 있는데 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Seony> 저는 윈도우7 할인행사할 때 사고... 어차피 윈도우는 안쓰니까 안사요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> Seony님은 그냥 맥 유저?! ㅋ
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ
<markers> 맥이 좋나보군요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 대신 맥용 프로그램 정품은 수십개...
<Seony> 아예 정기적으로 S/W를 정해놓고 구입해요
<Duck_^^> 맥이 더 비싼....
<Seony> 맥용 어플이 가격은 싸잖아요
<markers> 맥 써보고 싶은데 맥은 하드웨어에 민감하다는 소리를 들어서 -_-;
<Duck_^^> 맥쓸려면 어차피 사과사 PC사야되요
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/구매보유-중인-정품-SW 제 정품 목록... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다시 보니까 별로 많지는 않네요
<markers> 저래서 얼마나 드셧나요 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<markers> 많아 보이는데?!
<Seony> 싸게산 게 많거든요...
<Seony> 7-8개씩 묶어서 파는거 싸게사거나 하는 것들이 많아서요... 그러다보니 아예 정기적으로 얼마씩 사게 되더라구요...
<Seony> 사기 전에 제일 고민했던 앱은 Coda2... 고민 안하고 지른건 Diablo 3 ㅋ
<markers> 아 진짜 MS오피스랑 익스플로어만 걸림돌이 안되면 리눅스만으로 다 할 수 있을거 같은데 ;;
<markers> 디아3는 .............
<markers> 저 사고서 후회중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> wow는 후회를 안하는데 디아는 후회 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 뭐 그냥 사서 재밌게 즐겼으면 그걸로 만족하면 되죠
<markers> 스토리가 너무 어처구니가 없어서 -ㄱ;;
<markers> 어째거나 다들 시간 관리 어떻게 하시나용? ㅋ
<Duck_^^> 디아는 르삼차 같아요
<razGon_web> 관리 안합니다.
<Duck_^^> 가면 갈수록 나빠져요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 내가 관리해도 마눌님이깨트리시니
<Duck_^^> 저도 딱히 시간 관리라 하기는 뭐 하지만
<Duck_^^> 일단 퇴근전에 출근해서 해야 할 일 쭉 적어둬요
<Duck_^^> 출근해서 그거보고 먼저 해야하는것들 처리하고
<Duck_^^> 누구 만나거나 어디 가야하는것들은 따로 구글 캘린더에 적어놔요
<Duck_^^> 글로 쓸려니 뭔가 제대로 전달을 못하겠네요
<Duck_^^> 아무튼 전 다이어리 이용자라 다이어리로 다 합니다
<markers> 비슷하네요 어디다가 먼저 해야될일들 적어놓고 하는건;;
<Duck_^^> 그냥 이옷저옷 다 입어보고 맞는옷 사는것처럼 하시는게 좋은거 같아요
<Duck_^^> 저도 이 방법 저 방법 다 써보고 찾은거거든요
<markers> 지금 대략 2년정도 이리저리해봐도 제대로 된 시간관리가 안되서 ㅋㅋ
<Duck_^^> 다이어리 속지도 노트지밖에 안써요.
<markers> 아옹 ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> 캘린더나 주 단위로 나온 속지는 다 빼서 버렸지요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 갑자기 귀차니즘이 퍼지기 시작하면 모든게 스탑 되어버려서 ...;
<Duck_^^> 그럴때는 사장이되어서 비서를 두면 되요
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ...
<Duck_^^> http://videofarm.daum.net/controller/video/viewer/Video.html?vid=vd973kkcuLxLXmvucIILFp1&play_loc=undefined
<Duck_^^> 윈도우8 종료-부팅
<Duck_^^> SSD라네요 ...
<razGon_web> 오우. 빠른 부팅.
<razGon_web> 거의 7초부팅?
<razGon_web> yemharc: 만약 백라이트만 나가도 리퍼 감인가요?
<razGon_web> 아직 1년이 안되었습니다만.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 보통 그런 장비가 보장기간 내에 수명이 다 된거라면 교환대상이죠
<yemharc> 삼성 아몰레드 제외하고요
<razGon_web> 무상리퍼는 아닐거 아닌지요?
<yemharc> 액정이 "깨진"거랑 부품 수명이 갑자기 다 된건 별개죠
<razGon_web> 애플의 서비스방식이 조금은 생소해서요.
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<yemharc> 깨지려면 떨어트려야 하고, 그럼 그건 사용자 과실인데
<razGon_web> 그러면 한번 가봐야 겠군요.
<yemharc> 그냥 잘 쓰던 형광등이 픽 하고 죽었다고 사용자 과실은 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 아 근데 애플코리아는 믿지 마세요
<razGon_web> 물론 떨어뜨린뒤에 백라이트가 나간겁니다.
<yemharc> 거긴 애플이 아니니까요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠, 그것때문에 걱정이죠.
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰5 엄청 튼튼하네요
<yemharc> -40 냉동 2시간 OK, +200 오븐 1시간 OK, 방수 15초 OK
<Seony> 떨어뜨리셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 테스트 영상을 본거죠
<yemharc> 후면부 내구성은 좀 약해요
<yemharc> 근데 액정 박~살 사태는 이제 거의 없다고 봐야겠더라구요
<Seony> 아무래도 알루미늄이라, 살짝만 충격이 가도 바로 찌그러질 거에요
<yemharc> 2미터에서 집어던지기, 어깨, 머리 등등 총 5회 드랍에서 액정이 멀쩡해요
<yemharc> 찌그러지진 않고 깨져나가요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 내년 여름에 꼭 살 거에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 독바 말인데요
<yemharc> 폴더 등의 리스트 클릭시에 지금은 리스트가 아래에서 위로 주루룩 보여지잖아요
<yemharc> 이거 설범때처럼 그리드 리스트로 볼 방법은 없나요?
<Seony> 마우스 우클릭하면 변경할 수 있지않아요?
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이 무슨 맹점이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 감사합니다 :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Duck_^^> http://liverex.tistory.com/1404
<Duck_^^> 이번에 아이폰5 나오면 저 필름 구매해서 붙여줄려고요
<Duck_^^> 강화유리로 제작되었다고하니 ...
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 되세요. 전 오늘 일찍 퇴근합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 농땡이신공이 극에 달해서 외근을 핑게로 금요일마다. 조기퇴근하는군요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 하지만 일때문에 다시 들어오게 되던가 내일도 출근 할 수 있다는게 함정... ^^;;
<samahui> 전 그럼 이만 갑니다~ bye~~~
<DarkCircle> 냠
<DarkCircle> 만약 알루미늄 아니고 SIM카드 뺄때 쓰는 그 특수 합금을 백패널에 썼다면 가격이 얼마나 올라갈까 예상을 해봅니다.
<yemharc> 그럴바에야 풀 리퀴드로 가죠
<DarkCircle> 흠 그리고 말인데 앞으로 애플에서 단가 후려치기 이런거 좀 많이 힘들어질둡요 ..
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 기기 공장도 단가는 올라가겠지만 실 판매 단가가 얼마나 올라가겠느냐 이게 좀 걱정인데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc_> 음?
<yemharc_> 힘들어지나요
<DarkCircle> razGon_UNT, 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-27
<Seony> 파이썬 소스코드를 보호할 수 있는 방법 아시는 분 계세요? py_compile 말구요...
<Seony> compile해서 바이트코드 생성해봐야, 정작 텍스트 에디터로 불러오면 중요한 텍스트는 그냥 그대로 다 보이네요.
<Seony> 심지어는 decompiler까지 있어서... decompile 돌리니까 100% 복원되네요..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<linuxer> 안녕하세요 궁금한것이 있어서 질문드립니다. ndisasm libHncBL70.so  > /tmp/dislib 이 것좀 해석좀 해주세요
<Arirangserver> hello
<Arirangserver> 8:04
<Arirangserver> 우분투 Wattos 써본분 계신가요?
<hippo> 안녕하세요~ 질문이있습니다. ndisasm libHncBL70.so  > /tmp/dislib 에서 /tmp/dislib는 어디서 나온겁니까?
<hippo> 리턴을 1을 하는 정적 라이브러리를 어떻게 만드는건지 아시는분 계신가요?
<imsu> hello ~!~! ^^
<imsu> DarkCircle: 계슈~?
<Jinseok> 조용하군요...
<hippo> 컴파일하던중에 error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘>’ token 이에러를 만났는데 이게 무슨에러인지 아시는분 있나요
<imsu> hippo: 코드를 올려주시면 누군가 답변해 드리는 분이 있지 않을까요? ㅋㅋ
<hippo> $ cat > te.c void a(void) {      return 1; }
<hippo> 이겁니다
<imsu> void a(void) 에서  return 이 없다고 선언하셨는데 return 1 을 하시니까;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 앞에 void 를 int 로 바꾸시면 될듯???? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> hippo: 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<hippo> 네 했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데;; 반환 받을 변수가 뭐길래;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ ;;;;;끙;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; 고생 좀 하셔야할듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<hippo> http://lowid.tistory.com/322 이사이트에서 적용하는법을 모르겠네요 혹시 아시나요?
<imsu> 그냥 안쓰시는게 맘편합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 건강에 이로워요 ㅋㅋ
<hippo> 그러신가요 ㅋㅋ 설치까지 다해놓고 갑자기 쓰지도않았는데 60일다됬습니다.이런메시지가 떠서
<hippo> 황당해서요..
<imsu> 흠;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; 지금 OS 가 windows 인가요?
<hippo> 적용만 하면 열릴텐데 어렵군요
<hippo> 아뇨
<hippo> 리눅스입니다.
<hippo> libmysum.so.1.0.1 공유라이브러리까지 다만들어놨습니다.
<imsu> 그럼 그냥 저런거 보실때는;; virtual box 나 이런 가상 툴에 windows 시리즈 설치한다음에 문서보시는게 맘 편합니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<hippo> 안그래도 싱크프리에서 보긴한데 편집할때가 있어서요
<imsu> 어쩔수가 없는듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<hippo> 적용하시는방법은 모르신가요 혹시?
<imsu> 아.. 저는 한글 안써서요 ㅋㅋ
<hippo> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘은 세미나가 있는 날이라 죄다 회식자리에 있을거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 그냥 LD_PRELOAD하고 관련함수 detour 시키면 될거 같은데..
<cai_> 이미 나가셨군요 음
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-28
<hippo> hexedit 사용가능하신분 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 하이요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<markers> 저 혹시 adobe 플래시로 ppt 만들려면 어떻게 해야되는지 아시는분 ?? 세미나에서 누가 이렇게 발표하는거 같던데 멀로 했는지 도무지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 flash 만드시고 전체화면 하시면 됩니다. 화면 비율 고려해서 만드시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 윈도에서 돌리는거면 보통 실행파일로 만들어놓고 실행하는 방법을 애용하던데 ..
<markers> 우분투에서 플래시 쓸 수 잇나요?
<markers> 어도비 플래시가 유료제품이었던걸로 기억하는데 @_@;;
<DarkCircle> 아마 flex 썼을지도요?
<markers> 음 xchat이 분명 시간 표시해주는것도 있었는데;;
<markers> flex 인터프린터 아닌가요? 컴파일시간에 얼핏 배운거 같은데 정확히는 모르겟넹;
<Ted_> 안녕하세요
<Ted_> 궁금한게 있는데요
<Ted_> dovecot 깔다가 conf 파일 보는데
<Ted_> !include_try /usr/share/dovecot/protocols.d/*.protocol$
<Ted_> !include_try /usr/share/dovecot/protocols.d/*.protocol
<Ted_> 라는 구문이 있는데
<Ted_> !include_try 는 무엇을 뜻하나요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Seony: 괜찮으세요? 쓰나미 왔담서요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 어제 안그래도 하루종일 싸이렌 울리긴 했는데, 별일 없을 거라고 생각했어요.
<Seony> 싸이렌이 처음 울렸을 때는, 그냥 소방차 출동하는갑다 했는데 두번째 울리면서부터 뭔가 심상치 않다는 생각이 들길래 뉴스 사이트 가봤죠...
<Seony> 현지 뉴스 사이트 가보니까, 첫번째 파도가 밤 10시 30에 도착하고 예상 높이가 6~9 ft 된다길래 그냥 웃어버렸죠 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 6-9ft면 얼마 안되는 거 아닌지요?
<razGon_web> 강풍파도.
<Seony> 6피트면 사람 키만한 높이에요
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_web> 강풍파도도 안되는 군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 쓰나미....ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 다만 해안가에 사는 사람들이야 좀 불안할 수 있겠죠...
<razGon_web> 해프닝으로 끝났군요.
<razGon_web> 그렇겠네요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 이부분은 조심 못하면 한순간에 가버리는 지라.
<Seony> 2년에 한 번씩은 있는 일인 것 같은데, 현실적으로 정말 요 근처에서 강도 9 이상 때리지 않는한 실제 위기감을 느낄만한 수준은 안되는 거 같더라구요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 제가 가입한 학회에서 이번 추계학회를 위한 준비물로 노트북 구매를 하려고 하는데. 앞으로 롱런하는데 배터리를 제외한 부분으로 생각한다면 어느 노트북이 나을까요?
<razGon_web> 단, 애플빼고요. SSD는 부가적으로 장착예정입니다.
<Seony> 소니 제품이 좀 낫지않나요? 제 개인적으로는 노트북은 소니가 참 괜찮다고 생각하거든요...
<razGon_web> 저는 소니 별루 좋아 안합니다.
<razGon_web> 디자인 거품이 너무 많아서요.
<autowiz03> 별 생각없이 산 노트북을 돈이없다는 핑계로 3년째 쓰고 있네요... 지금 노트북이 하나 밖에 없어서리
<razGon_web> 성능은 비슷한데. 개인용으로는 어쩔수 없지만, 업무용으로는 디자인은 그닥 필요없습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 소니도 요즘 싸지않나요? 제가 한국 가격을 잘 몰라서...
<razGon_web> 레노버?ㅎ
<razGon_web> 소니것은 그래도 거품이 조금더 있더군요. 싸기는 해도요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 여기서는 다 고만고만한데..
<Seony> 올해 초에 제 사촌이 하와이 와서 한 3달 놀다갔는데, 그때 $600 정도 주고 Core i3 소니 바이오 하나 사가져갔거든요... 그 정도면 싼거 같더라구요.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 전 출근 ~~
<razGon_web> markers: 하이요.ㅎ
<markers> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-21
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-22
<dsadasdas> h
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-23
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 드디어 어제 사무실에서 제가 쓸 컴퓨터가 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 어떤 컴터에요.
<autowiz2015> 어떤 데탑이 온건가요?
<Work^Seony> 램64기가에 SSD 512G RAID-1 박히고,
<ahoops_> ..
<Work^Seony> 600GB SAS RAID-1
<ahoops_> 아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ
<Work^Seony> 10G LAN, 1G 3 LAN
<ahoops_> 아놔 님..
<ahoops_> 꼴랑 콘솔쓰면서 그런걸로 일하면 됩니까
<Work^Seony> 제온 3.30GHz E5-2643
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아 쿼드로 K4000 두개
<Work^Seony> 모니터 6개
<Work^Seony> 에 또.... 뭐가 있나...
<ahoops_> 모니터랑 비됴카드는 모니터링한다고 백번이해해두 나머진 용서가 안댐.
<Work^Seony> 1000w 파워서플라이 2개
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> SAS 하드디스크가 역시 빠르긴 빠르더라구요
<ahoops_> 아 오늘은 아침부터 좋지않아..
<ahoops_> 당했어 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 완전 당햇;;
<Work^Seony> 배송도 그냥 들고온게 아니라 지게차가 팔레트에서 실어서 내렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 딴건 안부러운데 10G가 맘에 드네요.
<Work^Seony> 난 무슨 슈퍼컴퓨터 온줄 알았어요
<Work^Seony> 무게가 60키로라길래 냉장고만한 머신이 온줄 알았는데, 알고보니 팔레트 무게까지... ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㄸㄸ
<samahui> 보통 워크스테이션쯤 개인용으로 써줘야~ 아 이사람 일좀 하는구나 하는거 아닌가요? 라고 말하시는 건가요?
<ahoops_> 근데 정말 콘솔,브라우저,편집기만 쓸거면서 사양이 넘 심하긴하다;;
<samahui> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> 코...콘솔에 브라우져... 편집이면... 그냥 노트북 한대 딸랑으로 가능한데요
<ahoops_> samahui: 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 뭔가 다른걸 하시겠죠
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 다른거 절대 안하신다고 절대로 믿고있어요. 훙.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 왜냐면, 클라우드 때문에 여러대의 가상서버를 한 번에 구축해서 시뮬 돌릴려고 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아..테스트머신겸으로 쓰시는구나.
<samahui> 난또 개인PC로 그런사양 맞춘줄 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그나저나 아이패드 에어와 미니2 나왔네요
<ahoops_> 라고해도!! 저건 아니야 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도 아이패드미니2 해상도는 마음에 드는데... 무게가 올랐군요
<samahui> 에어 팀킬할까봐 그런걸까요?
<samahui> 미니 레티나 들어가기만 기다리던 한사람으로써... 에어만들 기술에 미니 무게가 늘었다는건... 역시 팀킬을 막기위한 꼼수로밖에 안보여요
<ahoops_> 저도 레티나로 나오면 사볼까..잔뜩 기다리던중이였네요.
<samahui> 몇일전부터 레티나 미니로 가려고 쓰지않는 안드로이는 패드들 처분하거나 주변인들께 분양중이였는데
<samahui> 이거이거 나온거 봤더니 너무 성급했나 싶어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 전 몇일전에 갤럭시 노트 10.1 구입했어요;;
<samahui> 아... 이런...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 50마넌도 넘게주고요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 그래도 안드로이드 패드는 활용성 좋아서 쓸만하실거에요
<ahoops_> 근데 안드로이드를 원한거여서
<ahoops_> 아이패드보다 제가 가지고 놀기에는 나은듯해요.
<ahoops_> 글구 어제 제가 RC를 샀거든요..
<ahoops_> 배송올려면 좀 걸리는데..
<ahoops_> 자랑을 좀 해야할듯.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 480마넌주고 8개 프로펠러 달린 헬기샀음.
<samahui> 헉..
<ahoops_> 훙 그까이꺼 데탑 훙.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 비치에서 헬기좀 띄우고 살고 그래야..이게 좀 노는구나 그러는거임.
<samahui> 저 이번에 개인용으로 쓰려고 서버하나 들였는데 500만원밖에 안써서... seony님 사양과 별반 차이 없다는게 함정 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 480만원..
<samahui> 하드 빼고는 비슷하겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 800미터까지 헬기올려서 항공사진 촬영용으로 구입했어요.
<ahoops_> 사진촬영용 코드는 따로 작성해야할듯..ㅠ
<samahui> 전 요즘 라즈베리파이 버리려다 조립해서 rc헬기 만들어보는 중인데요
<samahui> 시간이 없어서 부품도 제대로 갖추지 못했어요
<samahui> 480짜리 헬기 비슷해지려면... 흠....
<ahoops_> samahui: 제가 지도만들고있는데요..
<samahui> 그냥 장난감이나 만들어야겠네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 이동네가 항공사진을 구할방법이 없어서요;;
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 지도 제작하고 계신건가요?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<samahui> 위성사진 고해상도 구해서 하면... 좀 그런가요?
<ahoops_> 그래서 걍 저거띄워서 항공촬영도 하고..
<ahoops_> 제가 원하는 해상도가 엄청 높을걸 원하거든요.
<samahui> 오호
<ahoops_> 리조트 홍보영상도 찍구.
<samahui> 사생활침해를 하실 계획이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 비키니 빨래널리듯이 널린 비치 순찰도 시키고 그럴라구요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은 일 하시는 군요
<ahoops_> 더우니깐 돌아댕기지말고 걍 앉아서 구경하자;;
<ahoops_> 니가 갔다와라!!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 과연 막장의 끝은 어디인가 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 그러고보니 etri일할때 거기서 개발한 그 프로펠러 여러개짜리 헬기 봤는데
<ahoops_> 8개짜리는 프로펠러 하나 나가도 버티는데 그 이하는 걍 드랍된다고하더라구요..
<ahoops_> 그래서 8개짜리 젤루싼걸로 샀어요 ㅠ;
<samahui> 뭔지 알겠어요
<ahoops_> 떨어지면 바다니까;;
<samahui> 허걱
<samahui> 본체 아래에 스티로폼을 달아서 바다에 뜨게 만드는 겁니다
<samahui> 그럼 안될까요? ㅋ  ㅋ
<ahoops_> 바다에 떨어지는건 괜찮아요.
<ahoops_> 하지만 모냥새빠지면서 살아갈순없어요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 요즘 이상하거에 빠져서
<samahui> 아이패드 미니 구입과 동시에 패드나 스마트폰용 조이패드를 알아보고 있어요
<samahui> 아까 말씀드린 RC모델 만들면
<samahui> 조종하려고요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 그거 RC가..
<ahoops_> 수익이 상당히 좋을것같아요.
<samahui> 아무래도 스마트폰보다 좀 더 직관적으로 조종이 가능할꺼 같아서요
<samahui> 근데 패드나 폰용 조이패드가 마음에 딱 드는게 없네요
<ahoops_> 하드웨어는 못만든다해도 소프트웨어는 아직 발전의 여지가 참 많은 분야같아요.
<ahoops_> 써먹을곳도 굉장히 많구요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 아무튼 요놈땜시 신경이 많이 쓰이는데
<ahoops_> 하드웨어 잘 다루는분들이 부럽다는 생각이 드는군요.
<ahoops_> 전 하드웨어는 꽝이라서요
<samahui> 역시 시간이 없어서...
<ahoops_> 이번에 구입하면서 좀 알아봤는데..
<ahoops_> 단가가 쓸만한건 기본 천만원 오버더군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 많이 비싸죠
<ahoops_> 근데 제어기술이라든지 하는건 제가 욕심이 많아서 그런지 몰라도.
<ahoops_> 인터페이스도 그렇구요..
<samahui> 근데 저도 지금 조립하는거 완성하면 돈은 꽤 들어갈거 같아요
<ahoops_> 맘에 들지는 않더라구요.
<samahui> 나중에 에이~ 그냥 하나 살껄 이라고 생각하게 될지도 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 프로토타입을 하나 만드세요!
<ahoops_> 그거 팔아먹고 살아도 제법 괜찮을듯한데요;;
<ahoops_> 단가가 워낙 비싸서;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그냥 저혼자 놀만한건 만들어도
<samahui> 팔아먹을만한 스팩으로 만들지는 못해요
<samahui> 그정도 되면 제가 직장을 안다녔죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 무슨 겸손의 말씀을!
<ahoops_> 에허 암튼..
<ahoops_> 누군 I5나 쓰구..
<ahoops_> 누군 제온을 데탑쓰구.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> seony님 데탑 설정하시느라 조용하신건가보네요
<samahui> 전 아이패드미니2 구입을 할지 말지 결정을 못내리겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 저도 그냥..안드로이드 가지고 살라구요.
<ahoops_> 아이패드는 잘쓸줄 몰라서요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 음;;
<ahoops_> 전 이만 들어가야겠네요; 오늘 코딩을 좀 집중해서 해야할것같아서요.
<ahoops_> 다들 고생하세요~
<samahui> 역시 이번에도 국내 발매는 1차에 안하는군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui> 저도 일 좀 하다 올께요 ~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 화장실 갔다오느라 조용했습니다 ㅋ
<luzluna> hello.
<luzluna> bye
<samahui> 점심 먹고 외근 나와서 놀고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아이패드 미니2가 무거워 진게 아니라 두꺼워 진거군요
<samahui> 얼마나 두꺼워진걸가
<samahui> 하고 찾아보니
<samahui> 0.3mm
<samahui> 흠... 이정도면 괜찮을거 같네요
<samahui> 그냥 아이패드 미니2로 가야겠네요... 다만 해외 대행구매가 아니면 국내 발매는 12월은 넘겨서 나올꺼 같다는게 참 그렇군요
<samahui> 시간이 금방 흘러가네요
<samahui> 대충 정리하고 들어가 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 회사 복귀해서 마무리하고 오늘은 일찍 집에가서 농구라도해야겠어요.
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 오후시간 되세요 ~~ ^^
<ahoops__> Work^Seony: 매버릭으로 올리셨어요?
<ahoops_> 제 맥북 전기를 검나 먹긴하는듯..얼마 못버티네요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 맥 mavericks로 업데이트 하신분 계신가요?
<ahoops_> 매버릭 free upgrade 뜨는군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-24
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> markers : ( _ _  )~ 넙죽~
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요..
<sungyo> 인사는 오고가는데 정작 대화가 없네요..
<autowiz2015> 좀 조용할 때도 있는거지요 하하
<sungyo> 일하는 시간이라 그런지 요즘은 irc도 조용한거 같아요.
<sungyo> 방학이 끝나 그런걸까요?
<markers> 흠 일이 많아서 그런거 아닐까요 ㅋㅋ 계속 irc만 붙잡고 있는 분들도 아니실거고 'ㅁ'
<sungyo> 저녁때 들어와도 조용한거 같아서요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 조용하군요
<sungyo> 네...ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> Seony: mindmup 시도해보셨나요?
<autowiz2015> 저녁때는 퇴근해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> sungyo: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 좀 써봤는데 기능이 너무 빈약해서, 정식으로 돌리기는 좀 그렇더라구요
<sungyo> (_  _  )~~ 너브죽~
<sungyo> 개인써버에 넣고 써보고 싶은데 돌리는 방법을 모르겠어요
<sungyo> 협업이 잘된다고 좋아하시는 분들도 계시더라구요
<ujuc> mindmup 너무 간단.........
<ujuc> 틀잡을때는 괜찮은것같던데요..
<sungyo> 저는  마인드맵은 그냥 간단한게 좋더라구요
<ujuc> :)
<sungyo> 그런데 마인드맵이 기능이 다양하면....ㅡ,.ㅡa 어떤식으로 다양해지는거죠?
<Seony> sungyo: 그게 매뉴얼이 좀 부실하긴 해요
<sungyo> Seony: 사용 매뉴얼이요? 설치 매뉴얼이요?
<Seony> 그러니까 설치 매뉴얼이, 설치하는 사람이 루비 프로그래머라는걸 가정하고 쓴거 같더라구요
<sungyo> 아...(   _ _)
<Seony> 클라우드에서 돌려보다가 영 별로여서 그냥 정지시켜버렸어요
<autowiz2015> 써니님은 클라우드 주로 어떤거 쓰세요? 질문이 좀 이상한가요?
<ujuc> 우와....
<ujuc> 서버도 가지고 계셔... 우와~~~
<sungyo> 웹으로 빠지는 마인드맵을 찾던 중이였는데 전 맘에 들더라구요.
<sungyo> 앗..갑자기 이런 선전 문구가 생각나네요.."아버님 댁에 써버 놔드려야겠어요..."
<ujuc> :)) ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오픈스택이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 집에서 돌리세요?
<Seony> 아니죠 일하는데서 돌리죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러고보니 교육대학쪽이면 '마인드맵'쪽에도 관심을 가질거 같네요.
<Seony> 오픈스택을 집에서 돌릴려면 워크스테이션급은 되야... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 사무실에 제 개인용 컴퓨터 왔다고 자랑질 좀 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 개인용 컴퓨터가, 개인용 수준이 아니거든요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그 웍스테이션급 피씨요?
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 부럽군요 음..
<Seony> 네.  웍스테이션급인데, 지게차로 배송해줬어요
<Seony> 팔레트에서 내리더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 피씨에서 가상 서버 환경이라도 구성할 기세인데요.
<sungyo> 오오
<Seony> 가상서버환경 구성하려고 맞춘 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 장관이였겠는데요. 지게차...ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 근데 모니터 6개 설정하는게 생각보단 어렵더라구요
<sungyo> 이건 뭐 써버 쿨러를 엔진으로 돌릴거 같아요....
<ujuc> 우오~~~~!!!
<autowiz2015> 저도 4개인가 5개 업무용 모니터링 서버에 세팅하는데 좀 복잡했던거 같아요
<sungyo> 그중 3개만 따로 빼서 유로트럭2 해도 되겠는데요
<Seony> 그래픽카드가 쿼드로 K4000 이라는 모델이 2개 박힌 거에요
<Seony> 쿼드로는 잘 모르겠고, 그냥 멀티플 모니터 설정이 잘 안되서 좀 고민이에요
<ujuc> 완벽한.... 게임머신......
<Seony> 듀얼 10G 네트워크 카드 박았는데, 이게 컴퓨터 한대값이더라구요
<Seony> 512 SSD 2개 박아서 레이드1로 묶고,
<autowiz2015> 10G 가 아직은 좀 비싸지요 ^^
<ujuc> =.= b
<Seony> SAS 600G 두개 박아서 레이드 1로 묶고...
<Seony> 제온 달고...
<Seony> 그 정도 되는거 같네요.
<Seony> 아... 1000w 듀얼 파워서플라이
<sungyo> SSD 레이드1....(  " ")
<autowiz2015> 저도 10G 하나 질러볼까 했는데 마땅히 1:1 구성밖에 할일이 없을거 같아서 , 스위치도 없고 해서 접었습니다.
<Seony> 램은 64기가
<Seony> 근데 10g는 아직 너무 비싼거 같아요
<autowiz2015> 속도 도 속도지만 latency 가 짧아서
<ujuc> 아 정말.. 페북.. 검색은...
<sungyo> 혹시 10년 이상 된 개인 자료들 하드에 보관하고 계신 분들 있나요? 가령 사진이나 문서 같은거요. 개인자료로요.
<autowiz2015> 자료가 궁금하신건가요? 아니면 하드가 궁금하신건가요?
<sungyo> 오래된 자료들을 보관하고 계신 분들이 계신가 해서요. 그럴 경우 어떠한 이유로 자료를 보관하고 계신지가 궁금해서요.
<autowiz2015> 예전 어디서 읽은건데
<autowiz2015> 두달이상 후에 볼 자료는 지워버리는게 맞다는  ... 뭐 그런 내용이었습니다만.
<autowiz2015> 10년전 쯤에 모으던 유틸리티랑 문서는 시디로 구워서 가지고 있구요.
<autowiz2015> 근래 5년 정도는 하드에 보관 하고 있긴 합니다. 뭐 저는 그렇습니다.
<sungyo> 저같아서는 2001년도 하드 자료가 남아있는데.. 열어보면 이전 생각이 그대로 나서, 추억으로 보관하고 있거든요.
<autowiz2015> 추억속으로 빠져 들어갈때가 있지요 가끔.. 하하  . 요즘은 자꾸만
<autowiz2015> 이게 뭐지 하고 기억이 안나서 문제입니다만 -_-;;
<Seony> 와이프랑 연애할 때 찍었던 것들 갖고있습니다.
<Seony> 사진이랑..
<Seony> 음악씨디 모으는게 취미인데, 씨디를 사서 mp3로 변환해서 듣다보니 mp3들도 10년 이상 갖고있죠
<ujuc> 2005년 도부터..
<ujuc> 사지만....
<ujuc> 사진만.. :);
<Seony> 퇴근하고서 잠을 안잤더니 졸음이...
<samahui> 슬슬 하루 일과를 마무리 할 시간이 다가오는군요.
<samahui> 지금 당장 퇴근하고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집 서버가 튕겼군
<samahui> 연일 퇴근을 정상적으로 즐기니 이상한 기분이네요
<samahui> 엊그제는 외근 후 그대로 퇴근
<samahui> 오늘은 칼퇴근
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요 ~~^^
<autowiz2015> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-25
<autowiz2016> 좋은 하루 돼세요...
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Haz3> 하이
<Haz3> 냠.
<Haz3> 사람이 갈수록 없네..
<Haz3> suapapa: 하이~
<suapapa> 오오 하이
<Haz3> 교육 듣는 중인데..
<Haz3> 심심.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 아흥..
<suapapa> MDS 나왔어요?
<Haz3> SW Design Pattern... & Refactoring...
<Haz3> 사내교육이요.
<Haz3> 난 BSP인데.. 자바 교육..
<autowiz2016> 안녕하세요...
<suapapa> 교육도 받고 대기업 좋네
<Haz3> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz2016> 헤즈님 오랜만에 뵙겠습니다..
<Haz3> 1년에 2학점 들어야됨.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 학교임.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 진급하려면 총 4학점 이상...
<Haz3> autowiz2016: 오랜만이에요. ^^
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 핑핑
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난거 없나.
<Haz3> 흐음냐..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 떱..
<Haz3> 쩝..
<Haz3> 냐~
<DarkCircle> 옹~
<Haz3> 심심해요.
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 지금 깼어요 ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 놀아줘요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 좋다..
<Haz3> 부럽..
<Haz3> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어제 밤 부터 반 죽어있었(...)
<Haz3> 뭐하셨길래..
<Haz3> 요즘은 뭐 잼난것도 없고...
<Haz3> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> GTA
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<Haz3> 게임따위...
<Haz3> 저는... 언제나...
<DarkCircle> GTA경성 -ㅅ-/
<Haz3> 프린세스메이커 하는 중.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 헤즈님 오랫만에 뵙네요
<DarkCircle> 동영상 보시면 음 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 그래도 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?
<Haz3> :)
<Haz3> 어떤 동영상?
<Haz3> 그제부터 열이 좀 있어서... 돌봄퀘 중.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냐함...
<DarkCircle> SNL 코리아 동영상이요 /-ㅅ-/
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 구라용팝 이런거
<Haz3> 교육중... ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 요즘은 사람들이 아얄씨 잘 안하는 모냥..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하시는분들은 거기서 거기고
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho, <- 이 친구는 고딩
<DarkCircle> 인데 학교에 있어서 아마 답 없을거고 ...
<DarkCircle> 고딩이 또 있었는데 없네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> IRC에 젊은 피 수혈이 안되어서 평균 연령은 계속 올라가는중(...)
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 요즘은 우분투는 빌드하는데만 쓰니..
<Haz3> 개인적으로 안쓰고..
<DarkCircle> 리니지 얘기 들어보니까
<Haz3> 관심이 많이 떨어짐. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 리눅따위.. 윈도가 최고고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 리니지 게임 들어가면 막 50~60대 심지어는 70대 어르신들이
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> "응~ 막내 왔는가?"
<Haz3> 나도 게임 하고싶다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 이런 일이 종종 벌어진다는데 아마도 여기 IRC도 그런 일이 몇십년후에 벌어질듯 ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 게임할 시간도 없고.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저도 게임 안한지 꽤 오래됐네요 -ㅅ-
<Haz3> GTA도 해보고 싶지만..
<Haz3> 엑박도 없고 플스도 없고...
<Haz3> 아.. 플스 2 있군. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 맛폰에 게임 뭐 잔뜩 깔아놓긴 했는데
<Haz3> 맛폰겜은 지겨움.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 하는건 실제로 없 (...)
<Haz3> 현질 안하고 하니 재미도 없고..
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 가지고 놀 수 있는 건...
<Haz3> 차 뿐.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 오늘 새벽에 세차하고 놀아야지. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 냐함..
<autowiz2016> 혹시 차가
<autowiz2016> 엄청 삣가번쩍 한다거나 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 샴푸 세차만 해서...
<Haz3> 그냥 그래요...
<Haz3> 3년 됐는데 왁스 먹여본적이 없...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 실습하라네.
<Haz3> 귀찮.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> System.out.println("Hello world\n");
<DarkCircle> ...
<autowiz2016> 제친구는
<autowiz2016> 근처 사는놈이랑 둘이서 걸핏하면 세차하고 페북에 올리고 그러더라구요.
<Haz3> 세차는.. 어렵...
<Haz3> 고 귀찮...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 세차보다 뜯는게 더 재밌...
<Haz3> 전에 네비 매립하고...
<Haz3> 오늘은 블박/네비 On/Off 스위치 달아야 함..
<Haz3> =.=
<autowiz2016> 엔진도 한번 뜯어보시면 하하핫
<autowiz2016> 두발 달린 바이크 탈때는 클러치랑 브레이크 까지는 완전 분해 해봤는데 말이지요
<Haz3> 제가 허약해서 엔진 들어올리기가.. =.=
<autowiz2016> 미드나 영화에서 나오는 차고에 공구들 많이 있고 직접 수리하면서 타는 자동차가 참.
<autowiz2016> 부럽더라구요..
<Haz3> 울나라는 튜닝은 불법이니..
<Haz3> 그리고.. 차고도 없...
<Haz3> =.=
<autowiz2016> 불법이라도 많이들 하긴 하지요 . 다만 튜닝샵에서 돈을 많이 요구해서 그렇지요
<Haz3> 미국은 차고에서 창업하고 하는데...
<Haz3> 울나라는 차고가 없어서... 창업이 힘든 듯.. =.=
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난거 해보고 싶어도... 돈이 없고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz2016> 친구랑 둘이서 이것저것 하다 안되면
<autowiz2016> 나중에 튜닝샾이나 차리자고 했었는데
<Haz3> 돈 많이 벌면.. 정비소 차려서... =.=
<Haz3> 돈 많이 벌어봤자.. 다 마눌님 돈이구나.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 돈 많이 벌지도 못하지만. ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz2016> 저는 완전 옛날 르망. 엔진 스왑해서 시속300 돌파 해보고 싶어요~~
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 요즘은 HUD 만들어보고 싶은데...
<Haz3> 역시나 돈과 기술이..
<Haz3> 기술이야 갈고 닦으면 되는데..
<autowiz2016> 돈벌으셔서 K9 사시는건 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 돈이.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 마눌님이 10년 넘게 타래요.
<autowiz2016> 밤에 김기사 앱 실행시켜놓고
<autowiz2016> HUD 모드로 다니시는방법도 있습니다 -_-;;
<Haz3> 폰 HUD의 문제가 초점인데..
<Haz3> LCD로 프로젝터 식으로 생각해보고 있는데..
<Haz3> 역시 ㅡ.ㅡ 어렵
<autowiz2016> 투명 LCD 판낼을 자동차 전면유리에
<autowiz2016> 도포 해버리는 방법이 조만간 나오지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz2016> 플랙서블 도 나오고 있구요
<Haz3> 뭐.. 가격이..
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 한 3년쯤 있으면 쑥~ 내려가지 않을까 싶습니다.
<Haz3> 그래서 생각만 하고 있어요.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 화면 내용은 어떤거 나왔으면 좋겠다고 생각하시는거 있으신건가요?
<Haz3> 네비 정보 나오면 좋을 것 같은데...
<Haz3> 네비 회사서 안해줄 듯..
<Haz3> USB2Serial 로 네비 정보 가져오게 해주면 좋을텐데..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> Android OTG나 Open Accessory 이용해서
<Haz3> OBD 정보 가져오고..
<Haz3> 회사에서 할일 없으니 그런거나 생각하고 있음..
<Haz3> OBDuino 던가...
<Haz3> 그거 쓰면 편할거 같기도 하고..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 생각만 많이 하는 스탈이라...
<Haz3> 구현을 안함. =.=
<autowiz2016> 요즘 계속 불편한게
<autowiz2016> 4기가 이상 동영상을 안드로이드에 넣어서 보기가 불편해서
<autowiz2016> 뭔가 방법이 없나 찾고 있습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 mavericks 업글 하셧나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Markers> 혹시 안되는 어플 없으신가요???
<Work^Seony> 아직은 잘 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 집에서 컴퓨터로 하는 일이 거의 없거든요
<Markers> 저도 이번에 업글 했는데 HP 스캐너 동작 안되는것 말고는 딱히 없긴한데 웹에는 아직 버그들이 좀 많이 있다고 소문이 나서 'ㅅ'/
<Work^Seony> 저는 사실 별로 신경 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 회사는 윈도우즈 쓰시나봐요?ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 아무래도 출근해서 하는 일이 터미널로 하는게 대부분이다보니, 집에서도 터미널만 되면 딴건 신경이 안써지더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서는 리눅스 온리에요
<Markers> 아하 ㅋ
<Markers> 오.
<Markers> 혹시 코딩 에디팅도 vi로?
<Work^Seony> 사수가 윈도우즈를 아주 싫어하기도 하지만, 굳이 윈도우로 할 일도 없구요...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 코딩은 Sublime Text2
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 코딩도 거의 안해요
<Markers> 글쿤요.
<Work^Seony> 코딩할 기회가 없네요...
<Markers> 헐..
<Markers> 관리만 하시고 계신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  요즘 snmp하고 씨름 중이에요
<Markers> 전 요즘에 서버 다루는걸 배울려고 하고 잇어서 코딩도 만약 하게 되면 터미널에서 vi든 emacs든 그쪽으로 전향해서 코딩할려고 노력중이긴한데 아직 시도를 못한 상태라 ...;
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 이맥스는 따로 설치해줘야하다보니 잘 안쓰게 되네요
<Work^Seony> vi야 어디든 기본이니까 그냥 그걸 쓰죠...
<Markers> 음. smnp가 simple이 들어간 게 간단하게 만든거라고 되어잇는거 같은데 전혀 간단해 보이질 않네요 =ㅁ=..
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 복잡하고 어려워요
<Haz3> autowiz2016: 4긱 이상 들어가지 않아요?
<Haz3> MTP는 지원할텐데.
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 느려서 글킨 하지만..
<Work^Seony> 리붓
<autowiz2016> 단일 파일 용량제한이 걸리더라구요
<autowiz2016> ntfs는 아직 지원 안되는거 같고
<autowiz2016> fat32 는 단일파일 제한이 4기가 이고
<autowiz2016> ext3 도 아직 안되는거 같더라구요
<Haz3> 안들폰 어떤거 쓰시길래...
<Haz3> ics로 나온 폰이면 ext4일껀데..
<Haz3> mtp는 fs 상관 없고.
<Haz3> 냠냠
<autowiz2016> 엘지 옵티머스 LTE2 쓰고 있습니다  보통 sd 메모리에
<Haz3> fat32 + mtp 인가보네요? ㅡ.ㅡa
<autowiz2016> 넣어서 보는데 그렇더라구요
<Haz3> LTE2면... 초기 gb였나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> sd면... 냠냠
<Haz3> exfat도 지원 안될거 같고...
<Haz3> 어쩔수 없...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> G는 내장 ext4고..
<Haz3> GPro는.. exfat 지원하고..
<Haz3> 기변하세요~ =.=/
<autowiz2016> 그래야 될거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 그래도 안들은 아이폰처럼 무조건 mp4가 아니여서..
<Haz3> 덜 불편..
<Haz3> 배부르니 집에 가고싶다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난 사이트 없나. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 심심하당..
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 냐함..
<autowiz2016> 밥먹고 왔더니 엄청 졸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> autowiz2016: 핸폰에 있으면 좋겠다는 기능 있으세요?
<Haz3> 냐함.. 배불배불..
<autowiz2016> 무음모드 타이머 기능?(일정시간동안만 (타이머로)  무음모드 진입)
<autowiz2016> 제가 무음에 놓고 나중에 벨소리로 안 돌려놔서 전화 놏치는 경우가 종종 있거든요.
<autowiz2016> 다른건 . 어르신들 위해서 모든 글자 진짜 대따시만하게 하기
<autowiz2016> 그리고 .. 벨소리, 진동, 알림음 조합을 미리 프리셋으로 저장했다가
<autowiz2016> 필요할때 간단히 톡톡 선택해서 설정할 수 있으면 좋겠어요
<autowiz2016> 그런 앱이 있을것도 같습니다만 . 잘 못찾아봐서요.
<Haz3> 프리셋했다가 하는거.. 만들고 있는데. =.=
<Haz3> 톡톡 선택은 아니고..
<Haz3> WiFi가 집이면... 집 프리셋
<Haz3> 회사면 회사 프리셋
<Haz3> A라는 게임을 실행했으면 게임프리셋..
<Haz3> 대충 돌아감. :)
<Haz3> 무음모드는 있지 않아요?
<Haz3> 설정 > 시간 > 무음시간
<Haz3> G에는 있네요.
<autowiz2016> 무음시간대를 정 할 수는 있는데
<autowiz2016> 영화보러 가서 영화 끝날때 까지만 무음하고 싶은데 무음시간 정하는거 보다는
<autowiz2016> 타이머로 1시간 혹은 2시간 이렇게 무음모드 할 수 있으면 좋겠다는 거지요 ^^
<Haz3> 괜찮네요.. 근데 설정에 넣는건 글코... 앱이 좋을 듯..
<Haz3> 저는 요즘 있음 좋겠다는 기능은... 홀드 기능...
<Haz3> 전화 홀드 말고...
<Haz3> 터치라 버튼 안먹게..
<Haz3> 아기들 폰 좋아라 하는데..
<Haz3> 동영상 같은거 보다가 다른데 눌러서 꺼지고 울고 그러면.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 귀찮...
<autowiz2016> 음 좋습니다.
<autowiz2016> 전세계 엄마 아빠 들에게 사랑받을 기능 같습니다.
<Haz3> 해볼까 했더니.. 손댈곳이 많아서.. =.=
<Haz3> Framework을 갈아버려야.. =.=
<autowiz2016> 에이 다 하실수 있으실거 같은데요
<Haz3> 할 수 있는 것과 하는 것과 다르니.;;;
<Haz3> 그 뭐더라..
<Haz3> keyguard 가 떴을 때 activity가 동작이 가능한가요? ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 락스크린...
<autowiz2016> 키가드랑 액티비티가 정확히 뭔지 잘 모르겠습니다 ^^
<autowiz2016> 잠금화면에서 백그라운드로 동영상 재생 이런건
<autowiz2016> 아직은 없는걸로 앎니다.
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 키가드 == 락스크린
<Haz3> 액티비티 == 앱
<Haz3> :)
<Haz3> 아흥..
<Haz3> 홈키랑 파워키를 막으려면..
<Haz3> 일이 커질 듯. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 귀찮으니 생각만..
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 졸립다.
<Haz3> 바람쐬고 와야지~
<autowiz2016> 전 저녁 일정이 있어서
<autowiz2016> 먼저 나가봅니다.
<autowiz2016> 좋은 하루들 보내세요...
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 아흥.. 오늘만 지나면
<Haz3> 쉬네. =.=
<autowiz2016> 누가 열혈 네이트온 하고 있어서 출발이 좀 미뤄졌네요
<autowiz2016> 저는 주말에도 코딩 해야 합니다 -_-;;
<Haz3> 주말코딩.. =.=
<Haz3> 나도 코딩하고싶다... 집에서.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2016> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 아흥.. 피곤해.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 얼른 5시 되라~
<Haz3> 집에 가자~
<Haz3> ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 너무 조용해. =.=
<Haz3> 집에가야지~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-26
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> ahoops_: Work^Seony, 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 낼름.
<ahoops_> 오늘도 열심히 코딩을 해봅시다!!
<ahoops_> 는 훼이크고;; 수틀리면 맥주에 포커스를;;
<Work^Seony> 프리젠테이션 때문에 어제 새벽까지 작업을 하고나니 오늘 무쟈게 졸립네요
<Work^Seony> 역시 이제 나이가 밤 새면 안되는 나이...ㅋ
<JSTaedev> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 혹시 괜찮은 RSS Reader 알고계시면 추천 부탁드려요.
<Work^Seony> 음.. RSS를 안봐서... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기본 메일 앱이 RSS되는 걸로 알고있어
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 옷.. 그런 정보가. 한 번 알아봐야겠네요. ㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 산사자부터 없어졌다는군요. : http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CE0QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.appleforum.com%2Fos%2F61483-mountain-lion-mail-app%25EC%2597%2590%25EC%2584%259C%25EC%259D%2598-rss%25EC%25A7%2580%25EC%259B%2590-%25EC%25A4%2591%25EB%258B%25A8.html&ei=vR5rUqv8JrGTiQepzYDACQ&usg=AFQjCNEGWfTu2bbFxevJkefbNqy86X_XOw&bvm=bv.55123115,d.aGc
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 매버릭 업데이트하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 글쿠나
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 네
<Work^Seony> 나오는날 바로 했죠
<ahoops_> 어떤것같아요?
<Work^Seony> 바탕화면 빼고는 다 똑같던데요
<JSTaedev> 개인적으로 사파리가 좀 빨라진 것 같아요.
<ahoops_> 전 사파리가 좀 더 빨라진것같아서 좋으..
<ahoops_> 우앙 나랑 똑같아~
<JSTaedev> 솔직히 그 외에는 별로 못 느끼겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 북마크 연동 때문에 크롬을...
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서는 리눅스 온리라서, 사파리 쓰면 북마크 가져오기가 영 불편해요
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아하..
<ahoops_> 전 북마크는 전부 메일로 때려박아놓는데;;
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: OS X Mavericks 출시 당일 날 업데이트 빨리 되시던가요?
<ahoops_> 메일열면 대부분 셀프메일이 대부분 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 북마크 보려면 메일로?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> JSTaedev, ㅇㅇ 빨리 됐어
<ahoops_> 저도 대개빠르던데요..
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 몇 시간 정도 소요되셨어요?
<ahoops_> LTE는 빨른거임..
<Work^Seony> 시간은 잘 모르겠고, 울집에서 받을 수 있는 최고속도로 다운로드 했어.  초당 2메가 정도'
<JSTaedev> 저는 엄청 느려서 그냥 OS X Mavericks GM 2 토렌트로 다운로드로 받아서 설치했어요. 어차피 GM 2랑 정식버전이랑 빌드번호가 같아서.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 한 15 Mbps 정도 되나...
<ahoops_> 밧데리좀 덜먹는다고해서 깔았는데.
<ahoops_> 진짜 좀 덜먹는 느낌이 드는것같기도하고 그렇군요.
<JSTaedev> ahoops_: 벤치마크 결과로는 3시간인가 차이난다고 합니다.
<ahoops_> 요즘 밧데리때문에 상당히 스트레스였거든요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 언제부턴가 배터리가 5시간 이상 안가요
<Work^Seony> 백그라운드앱도 그닥 많지않은데..
<ahoops_> 저도 한 3시간이면 앵꼬나는것같아서..
<ahoops_> 전 앱자체를 설치하지도 않았어요.
<ahoops_> 레티나가 문제..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 전기를 넘 많이 먹는듯해요.
<Work^Seony> 어제서야 모니터 6개 세팅 성공하고, 편하게 작업 중입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<ahoops_> 전 월욜에 그놈 옵니다.
<ahoops_> 칫칫칫.
<Work^Seony> GNOME?
<ahoops_> RC요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오... 수백만원짜리 장비..
<ahoops_> 오전마다 비치에서 포스좀 보여줘야죠.
<JSTaedev> RC가 뭔가요?
<ahoops_> 나와바리체크용..
<ahoops_> 무선조정하는 헬기나 자동차요..
<JSTaedev> 아아..그 RC..
<Work^Seony> 무선 조종되는 모기나 파리는 아직 안나왔나요? ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그건 군용이나;;
<ahoops_> 아 어여쁜 처자있길래
<ahoops_> 농담따먹기좀했는데..
<ahoops_> 백인놈이 장기계약한놈인가 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 백인얘들이 저걸 참 잘해요 보면..
<ahoops_> 반년놀러와서 반년계약?해서 데리고 살고 쿨하게 빠빠이~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 맞다 저번에
<ahoops_> 하와이 가신분 있엇자나요.
<ahoops_> 잘지내신대요?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 아 말해봐요.
<ahoops_> 혼자놀지말구..나와요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 혼자서 잘 놀고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 여기 지금 접속 안해있죠?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 확인좀 해보고..
<Work^Seony> 울 옆집 무쟈게 사람 좋은 아줌마 집에 소 개시켜놨더니 진상짓 부려서..
<Work^Seony> 온지 한달만에 그집 아줌마랑 싸우고 나갔어요
<ahoops_> 헐..
<ahoops_> 경험치가 필요하신건가 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 거기 아줌마가 돈도 안받고 밥 세끼 다 챙겨주고,
<Work^Seony> 와서 알아서 먹으라고 음식도 다 해놓고 다니고 그랬는데,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 너무 당연하듯이 받아들여서... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이런;;
<Work^Seony> 그 정도 얻어먹었으면 좀 적당한 수준에서는 본인도 음식을 사다놓을줄 아는 눈치가 있어야하는데,
<Work^Seony> "저 눈치 원래 없어요" 요 한마디로 끝
<ahoops_> 기브앤테이크~
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간, 거기 아줌마도 사람 좀 귀찮게 하는건 있지만, 오랫만에 사람이 와서 그런것도 있긴 했거든요
<Work^Seony> 관광으로 놀러간 애가 주인행세 하다가 진짜 주인이 열받아서 암튼 싸우고 나갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이런;;
<ahoops_> 역시 한국사람이 젤 피곤한건가 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 걔가 좀 이상한거 같아요
<ahoops_> 경험치가 좀 필요하신듯하군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 전 커피한잔하고 맥주도 마시고 거기까진 참 좋은데..
<Work^Seony> 그거 보고나니까, 이번에 울 사무실에서 직원 구인하는데 소개시켜주기도 좀 그래요
<ahoops_> 먹는것때문에 매일 죽을지경이거든요.
<Work^Seony> 먹는거 챙겨먹는거 때문에요?
<ahoops_> 아무거나 무난하게 먹을수있는 한국음식 비슷한 맛만 나는 음식만 먹을수있으면 여한이 없겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 한국사람이 많을텐데도 그런 점이 있네요
<ahoops_> 한국식당은 많은데 제가 안다녀서요.
<ahoops_> 피곤해요..한국사람 만나는것.
<Work^Seony> 영어로 주문해서 드시면 되죠
<ahoops_> 그래도 되는데요.
<ahoops_> 동네가 손바닥만하자나요.
<ahoops_> 다 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아예 부딪히는것 자체가 싫어서요..
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 여자를 구해야겠다는 생각을 요즘들어 진짜 절실하게 합니다;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 돈도 벌어다주고 아양도떨어주구.
<Work^Seony> 결혼을 하시려는 거에요? 아니면 그냥 집안일을 해줄 사람이 필요하신 거에요?
<ahoops_> 다 해줄테니 젭알 밥만 좀 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 청소 그런건 다 해주니 상관없어요..
<ahoops_> 밥이 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 결혼은 어려운 문제구..일단 좀 밥만 제발 ㅠㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 먹는건 그냥저냥...
<ahoops_> 그냥저냥 먹을만하게 지원해주시는까 살아가실수있는거자나요!
<ahoops_> 전 그게 부럽 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 굳이 꼭 한국음식을 안먹어도 상관없거든요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 쌀밥+아무거나
<ahoops_> 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 한편 애플은 맥북프로의 디스플레이를 더욱 개선시켜 내년에 발표될 2014년형 맥북프로에 3840×2160 해상도와 282ppi의 이그조(IGZO) 4K2K 디스플레이를 탑재시킬 것이란 소문도 있다.
<ahoops_> 내년되면 제 랩탑도 쓰레기가 되는거군요..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그렇게 빨리는 안나올거라고 생각해요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 실제로 써보니 전 다른것보다..
<ahoops_> 레티나에 cpu는 느려도 상관없구
<ahoops_> 한 10시간 코딩시간 보장해줬으면 하는 바램이 제일 크네요.
<Work^Seony> 전 요즘 컴퓨터 불감증에 걸렸어요
<Work^Seony> 이래도 흥 저래도 흥
<Work^Seony> 관심이 없어졌어요ㅕ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 데탑 쓸만하다 이거군요.
<Work^Seony> 매버릭스 나와도 바탕화면이랑 아이콘 말고는 그냥 그렇고...
<Work^Seony> 데탑 쓸만해도 어차피 업무용이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일하는데 필요한게 터미널이랑 웹브라우저 뿐이라서, 어차피 집에 가봐야 맥북으로 하는게 터미널 열고 웹서핑하고 하는게 다거든요
<DarkCircle> 매버릭 ... -0-
<ahoops_> 저도 같은데..
<DarkCircle> Work^Seony, ahoops_ (_ _ ) 너브죽
<ahoops_> 종종 밧데리없어서 집에 와야하기때문에 그게 불만에요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 낼름~
<Work^Seony> 물리학을 공부하셔서 대기 중에서 전기를 뽑아내는 기술을 만드세요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 번개가 뙇! 치면 바떼리에 저장 -ㅅ-(끄덕)
<DarkCircle> 그 기술 하나만 제대로 있으면 급속 충전 짱일거 같은데 -.-
<Work^Seony> 전리층에 전하입자가 풍부해서 방법만 알면 무한 에너지 시대가... ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 매버릭 OS X는 이전 버전에 비해 CPU 사용을 72% 수준으로 낮췄다.
<ahoops_> 이런거였군요.
<ahoops_> 확실히 좀 덜 먹는 느낌은 있는듯해요.
<ahoops_> 짱개침투!! 철수!!
<Work^Seony> 리붓!
<goodccto> 안녕하세요. 질문이있는데요. (리눅스민트15 xfce 사용중) 버츄얼박스 안에 설치한 윈도우7에서 동영상을 재생하면 소리는 들리는데 화면이 하얗고 아무것도 보이질 않습니다. 해결방법이 있나요?
<goodccto> 잠시후 다시오곘습니다..
<goodtoto> 안녕하세요. 질문이 있는데요. (리눅스민트 15 xfce) 버츄얼박스에 설치된 윈도우7에서 동영상을 재생하면 소리만 들리고 화면은 하얗게 나옵니다. 해결 방법이 있을까요?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 퍽
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-27
<ahoops_> 매버릭 밧데리효율 정말 좋아진것같군요.
<ahoops_> 확연하게 오래쓰네요
<autowiz2016> 슬슬 하루를 마무리 할 시간 이네요...
<autowiz2016> 좋은 하루들 보내셨는지요..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-20
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 그렇지요 덕규가 똘이 이지요
<jasonjang> 아, 난 각 다른 이 인줄 알았으...ㅎ 감사!
<jasonjang> 즐거운 일주일 !!
<bluedusk> kde 5가 아직 미완성이라 그런지 은근히..-ㅅ- 트레이 아이콘으로 안들어가는것도 있고..;
<bluedusk> 이쁘긴 한데 은근히 불편하네요.. 으음냥..;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Linus_> 안녕하세요
<Linus_> 우분투sdk를 설치해서 디바이스메뉴를 눌렀는데 메뉴를 누르면 아무것도 안나오더라구요
<Linus_> 어떻게해야하나요???
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 뭐하는 중이었어요?  Linus_
<monos> jasonjang: 님 혹시 패키지 안 지워지는거 어떻게 하면 지우는지 아시나요?
<monos> vsftpd 깔았는데 너무 꼬였는지 지워지지도 않네요
<monos> "root@ubuntu:/home# apt-get --purge remove vsftpd
<jasonjang> 어떤 명령으로 ...아~
<monos> " 설치한 post-removal 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 1번을 리턴했습니다
<monos> 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다
<jasonjang> 아마 설정 파일이 남는 경우도 있는데...
<monos> 아예 지워지지가 않네요
<monos> 패키지가
<monos> 오류 나서 미치긋어요
<jasonjang> 그래요, 말씀 보니...지우는 중 오류 같은데...
<jasonjang> 일단, 첫번째로
<monos> 리부팅하고 다시 해봐야 겠네요
<jasonjang> 미치지는 말고요...
<jasonjang> 예.
<jasonjang> 잠시만, 저 위
<jasonjang> 퍼지와 리무브를 동시에 쓰는게 맞아요?
<monos> 네
<jasonjang> 음. 예에~
<jasonjang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<monos> dpkg: error processing package vsftpd (--remove):
<monos> 2.5인치 하드랑 3.5인치랑 레이드 해도 무관 한가요?
<jasonjang> 속을 뻔 했네. 따로 써 봐요.
<monos> 설치한 post-removal 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 1번을 리턴했습니다
<jasonjang> 레이드 관련해서는 이미 여러분이 답 드린 것과 저도 뜻이 같음.
<monos> 자동완성이네요
<monos> 글이 잘못올라감
<monos> 레이드 질문이 아님
<monos> 계속 오류나네요
<monos> 아
<monos> vsftpd 때문에 스트레스네요
<jasonjang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<monos> remove 랑 purge 따로 해도 같은현상이에요
<jasonjang> apt-get purege package 만 해 보세요
<jasonjang> 리무브 뺴고
<monos> 네 같은현상이네요
<monos> 내 서버에 ssh로 한번 와서 해보실래요?
<jasonjang> 줘 보세요
<jasonjang> 잠시만.
<jasonjang> 내 지금 ...예ㅡ 주세요
<monos> monos@monos.iptime.org
<monos> 비번 root
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> dpkg: error processing package vsftpd (--remove):
<monos> 설치한 post-removal 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 1번을 리턴했습니다
<monos> 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다.
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 리부팅후 다시 붙어 보께요.
<jasonjang> 리부팅후 다시 붙어 보고 싶어요.
<monos> samahui_WS: 사마휘님 저번에 윈도우용 irc 프로그램 알려주신거 프진이에요? 퓨진이에요?
<jasonjang> 피진
<monos> 아하
<monos> 윈도우 10 깔앗는데
<monos> 프리뷰버전 irc프로그램이 생각이 안나서요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 리부팅 할게요
<jasonjang> 예
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 요즘도 바쁘세요?
<monos> jasonjang: 님 여전히 오류떠요
<jasonjang> 다시 접속하꼐요
<samahui_WS> 갈수록 더 바빠지네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> monos, 나는 클린작업 몇 개 했고, /etc 밑에 vsftpd 설정파일 3개 지웠어요. 난 여기까지...더 찾아 보고 답있으면 연락하께요.
<monos> jasonjang: 네 안되면 다시 깔아야 겠어요
<jasonjang> 재설치 후 재삭제도 좋은 방법이고요.
<jasonjang> 연결은 유지해도 되죠?
<monos> 네
<monos> 계속 있으셔도 되요
<jasonjang> monos, DONE
<monos> jasonjang: 님 어떻게 하셨어요?
<jasonjang> 로그 보면 알겠지만 /var/lib/dpkg/info/ 밑에 설정 확인 임시 파일 7개 있는거 수동 지우고
<jasonjang> 그후 퍼지 명령으로 페지지 지웠어요
<monos> 또 그렇게 되었어요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 제가 home에 있는 vsftpd.deb를 깔려고 하니 또 오류가 생겼네요
<jasonjang> 또 그렇게 되었어요 <--- 그렇게 란 ?
<monos> vsftpd 안지워지는 오류요
<jasonjang> monos, DONE
<monos> jasonjang: 님 어떻게 하신지 저좀 가르쳐 주시면 안될까요?
<jasonjang> 로그 보면 알겠지만 /var/lib/dpkg/info/ 밑에 설정 확인 임시 파일 7개 있는거 수동 지우고
<jasonjang> 그후 퍼지 명령으로 페지지 지웠어요
<monos> 거기 파일 가보니 /var/lib/dpkg/info/ 가보두 모르겠어요
<jasonjang> 그후 퍼지 명령으로 페지지 지웠어요  = sudo apt-get purger vsft~
<jasonjang> 내가 지운 후 갔으니 안보이겠???
<jasonjang> 내가 지운 후 갔으니 안보이겠죠?
<monos> vsftpd.xxxx 파일들요?
<jasonjang> 얘 예
<monos> 지금은 7개 있네요
<monos> 지금은 9개 있어요
<jasonjang> ? ㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 이제 vsftpd 설정 하고 올게요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> hi~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 vsftpd가 익명 aononymous론 잘되는데 계정만 넣으면 접속이 안되는데 왜 그런지 아시나요?
<Jason_Web> 설정 파일 편집 했어요?
<monos> Jason_Web: 네
<monos> Jason_Web:  지금 편집했어요
<monos> Jason_Web:  편집 안하고 해도 그러네요
<Jason_Web> 접속 시도중
<monos> 계정만 넣으면 서버를 찾을수 없다네요
<autowiz> 계정을 /etc/ftpusers  에 넣으신건 아니지요?
<monos> autowiz: 님 네 계정엔 안 넣었어요
<autowiz> id 입력부분에 id 를 입력하셨다는건가.
<Jason_Web> 저는 vsftp 아직 쓰면서 속 썩인적 한번도 없었는데...ㅎㅎㅎ 모든 것은 설정(파일서버+방화벽)파일에 답이 있어요.
<bluedusk> Jason_Web, 저도 설정좀 해주셔요
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<autowiz> 저는 인생 설정좀 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jason_Web> 오푼 스틱?
<monos> 안되네요
<bluedusk> ...
<monos> Jason_Web: 계정만 넣으면 서버를 찾을수 없다고 나오는데 방화벽 해제는 어떻게 해요?
<Jason_Web> 방화벽은 무슨 벽을 쓰느냐...에따라 다르지만, 그런데
<bluedusk> 서버를 찾을수 없다는게 아니라
<bluedusk> 해당 계정에 지정된 홈디렉토리를 찾을 수 없는거 아니에요?
<bluedusk> 1. 권한이 없음 2. 실제 계정에서 가르키는 폴더가 존재 하지 않는다.
<monos> 192.168.0.7 서버를 찾을수 없습니다
<Jason_Web> 계정 유무에 따라 비/접속한다면 방화벽 문제가 아니죠. monos 급하게 하지말고 천천히 하나씩 하면 되요. 설정파일부터.....그리고
<bluedusk> 계정 입력하기 전에 이미 서버랑 접속을 했을테니 계정 접속하는 창이 나왓을텐데요.ㅣ;
<monos> Jason_Web: 파일은 예전에 성공했을때 그대로에요
<bluedusk> 그냥 콘솔에서
<bluedusk> ftp serverip 해서 어떻게 나오는지를 알려주세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ :)
<Jason_Web> 특히 vsftp 설정은 되고/않되고를 거꾸로 표현하는 것도 좀 있거든요! 천천히 따라 해 보세요. 내 ftp, ssh 접속은 끊으께요. ^^
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<monos> Connected to 192.168.0.7.
<monos> 220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2)
<monos> Name (192.168.0.7:monos): Connected to 192.168.0.7.
<pchero_work> 주말동안 워킹데드 시즌 1이랑 2 중간까지 봤는데 이거 정말 잼나네요 ㅎ
<monos> 331 Please specify the password.
<bluedusk> monos, 거기까지 떴다면 해당 서버랑 연결은 된거에요
<bluedusk> 그다음에 아이디랑 비밀번호 넣으면 어떻게 되나요?
<monos> 192.168.0.7 서버를 찾을수 없습니다.
<monos> 530 Login incorrect.
<monos> Login failed.
<bluedusk> monos, http://dryad.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=rboard01&wr_id=200
<Jason_Web> pchero_work: 나는 시즌 5보기 시작하는 중인데...아직 뭘 몰라요. ㅎ 시작하는 중이라서
<bluedusk> 한번 읽어보셔요.. 530 에러에 login failed 뜨는거면
<bluedusk> Jason_Web, gotham 보세요 재밌어요
<pchero_work> 좀 지루한 부분도 있는데
<Jason_Web> 1~4 건너뛰어도 되나? ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 꽤 잼있어요 ㅎ
<Jason_Web> 한두마디로 요약한다면 무슨 내용이예요?
<bluedusk> Jason_Web, 좀비가 습격해서 도망다님
<Jason_Web> 으~ 무서운 영화 딱 질색인데..ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> Jason_Web: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<monos> Login failed.
<Jason_Web> monos: leaking memory 클리어 해주는 명령을 구글링 해 보세요 ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 필요한 명령어였는데.ㅎ
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 님 구글 검색해봤는데 전부 영어라서 무슨말인지 하나도 모르겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.wsgvet.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=ubuntu&wr_id=18
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 님 고맙습니다 해결되었습니다.
<monos> 참이상하네요 ftp랑 삼바랑 무슨 관계인지?
<razGon_MINILA> 그러게요
<monos> 리눅스에서 전자책 서버 만들수 있나요?
<monos> 시그놀러지 나스에서 되면 리눅스에서도 되는거죠?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Jason_Web> monos: 몰라서 묻는 말인데, 전자책 서버'라고 따로 있어요? 걍 파일 서버 아녀요?
<monos> jasonjang: http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=lecture&wr_id=241532
<PotatoGim> 전자책 파일을 접근하는 용도로 사용하시려면 그냥 calibre 서버를 돌리시면 될 것 같늡디ㅏ.
<bluedusk> Jason_Web, 웹에서 다이렉트로 스트리밍? 해서 볼수 있는 방법이 있는거 같더라구요
<PotatoGim> 링크도 calibre를 서버로 돌렸네요..
<monos> 네
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠..; ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 저두 저거 해보고 싶어서요 지금 할려고
<monos> 여러모로 알아보고 있어요
<Jason_Web> 음,,,전자책에 좀 특화되어 있긴 하군요. 몰랐었으
<bluedusk> 음냥
<bluedusk> carddav 진짜..-_-
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 역시 뭔가 새로운걸 하는데에는
<autowiz_> 많은 노력과 시간이 들어가는겁니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> autowiz_: 어떤거 하시는데요? ㅎ
<autowiz_> 아파치에서 php 가 안돌아가서 열심히 뒤졌는데
<autowiz_> siteminder 라는 프로그램때문이네요 . 듣도보도 못한 거땜에 2시간 삽질 했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 헐.. 저도 처음듣네요..
<monos> 저는 아피치도 모르는데 이번에 ngnix인가 그거 깔았는데 쓸줄도 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 서버운영메뉴열도 없이 맨땅에 해딩하는 기분이네요  , 에휴
<autowiz_> 14.10 은 아직인가요?
<autowiz_> 어찌 조금씩 계속 밀리는듯한...
<monos> autowiz_: 님 23일날  정식 나온다는데요 우리나라에는 24일날이나 25일날 나오겠죠?
<monos> autowiz_: rc 버전은 월래 18일날 나와야 하는데 안나오더라구요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> ...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz_: 님 우분투 14.10 일정표 찾았어요 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<monos> 23일날 정식 출시하네요
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<drake_kr> 우효
<drake_kr> mirc에서 멘션받을때 소리나게 어찌하징..
<drake_kr> drake_kr
<drake_kr> drake_kr
<PotatoGim> fffffffffff
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 부컨택터님
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 부컨택터님
<drake_kr> 페이스북 이름하고 포럼 계정, 런치패드 계정 알려주세요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 페이스북은 안하고 있고 모두 "potatogim"이에요~
<drake_kr> 네 반갑습니다
<drake_kr> 저는 대표 입니다
<PotatoGim> 네, 감사합니다...^^
<PotatoGim> 부족하지만... 잘 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 으..
<drake_kr> 혹시 Work_Seony님께 지령 받으신거 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 네, DNS에 관련된 임무를 하달 받았습니다.
<drake_kr> 그거
<drake_kr> 중요합니다
<drake_kr> 제 임기 끝나기 전에 됐으면 좋겠습니다만.. (희망사항)
<PotatoGim> 예 얼른 처리를 해야하는데... 바쁘다는 핑계로 그만 질질 끌고 있네요..ㅜ
<drake_kr> 저도 요즘 알바때문에 바빠서........
<PotatoGim> 가능한 빨리 처리할 수 있도록 하겠습니다 ㅎ
<drake_kr> PotatoGim님이 빨리 처리할 수 있는게 아니잖아요
<drake_kr> council쪽에서 해줘야 되는건데 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 요청 처리를 빨리...^^
<drake_kr> 제가 부탁드리고 싶은건
<drake_kr> ㄱ요청을 하고 어떤 답변을 받았거나 하면 포럼쪽에 진행상황좀 작성해주시면 좋겠어요좋
<drake_kr> 제가 반년째 그것때문에 욕먹고 있는 상황이라..
<drake_kr> 보시면 아시겠지만, wp.ubuntu.or.kr / magazine.ubuntu.or.kr / forum.ubuntu.or.kr 전부 준비되어 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 도메인만 싹 되면 샤샤샥! 하고 옮겨타면 되는거구요..
<PotatoGim> 아.. 제가 현재 상황에 대해 파악을 제대로 못하고 있었군요;
<PotatoGim> 혹 포럼에서 어떤 쪽으로 전달하면 좋겠다 등에 대한 가이드가 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 도메인 처리 현황 알려드립니다 / council쪽으로 메일 보냈는데 xx 정보가 누락되었다고 reject 당했습니다. 해당 정보 채운후 다시 시도하려고 합니다. <- 뭐 이정도만 해도 크게 도움되지요
<drake_kr> 급하게 처리하실 필요는 없는데, 아무것도 안 하면 제가 좀 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래도 제 임기때가 나을거에요 다음 대표는 어떨지 모르니..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 윈도우에서 irc채팅프로그램 mirc 사용하세요?
<drake_kr> quassel 쓰다가 다시 mirc 한번 써보려고요
<monos> 저는 피진 쓰는데 이거 너무 불편하고 한글 입력이 제대로 안될때 도 있어요
<monos> 바꾸어 볼려고 하는데 뭐가 좋을지 몰라서 추천좀 해주세요
<drake_kr> 음, 확실히 quassel이 괜찮은거 같아요
<drake_kr> 윈도우용 진짜 마땅한게 없어서..
<drake_kr> 여러가지 써봤는데, quassel > pchat > irssi > mirc 정도 되는거 같네요..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 provides installation packages for the current GIT version, MSVC Redistributable 두가지 버전중 어느걸 받아야 되요?
<drake_kr> vc가 좋지 않을까요
<drake_kr> 음 역시 mirc 못쓰겠네요 quassel로 돌아가야겠습니다 저도
<monos> 네 저는 quassel 다운로드중입니다.
<drake_kr> 재접속이용
<drake_kr> 역시 이게 훨 낫네요
<drake_kr> drake_kr:
<drake_kr> 음
<monos> drake_kr: 님 quassel 프로그램 설치 했는데 채팅방 진입하는방법을 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> connect 하고 join channel 하면 될건데요 흠
<monos> connect to core
<monos> 3개다 선택해서 깔았더니 이상하네요
<monos> 1번만 선택해서 설치 해야 겠어요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 저 우분투 서버 돌리는데 하드 디스크 절전은 자동으로 되는거에요?
<monos> drake_kr: 검색해봐도 안나오네요
<monos_> .
<monos_> ㅇ
<drake_kr> "Linux 하드디스크 절전" 으로 구글검색하니 여러개 나오네요
<monos> .
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-21
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> autowiz_, 며칠 전에 저 찾으셨더라구요
<autowiz_> 예 뭔가 여쭤볼게 있었는데 지금 생각할려니 도무지 생각이 안나네요
<Work_Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 생각나면 말씀해주세요
<autowiz_> 네엥~ ㅎㅎ 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Work_Seony> 넵 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛나게 드세요~
<samahui_TP> 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<monos> samahui_TP: 많이 드세요
<Seony> 맛있는거 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 기가비트 인터넷 상용화 되었는데 하루 100기가 사용량 쓰면 100메가로 속도 바뀐다고 하네요
<monos> KT는 기가인터넷 상품을 500Mbps와 1Gbps 속도로 구분하고, 3년 약정 요금을 각각 3만원과 3만5000원으로 책정했다. 이는 기존 올레TV 초고속인터넷 상품에 비해 각각 5000원, 1만원 높은 수준이다. 하루 사용량이 100GB를 넘으면 당일에 한해 속도를 100Mbps로 제한해 트래픽 폭증에 대비하기 위한 장치를 뒀지만, 기본적으로 트래픽 사용에 따른 추가 요금이
<monos> 없는 무제한 요금제다.
<bluedusk> 그럴꺼면
<bluedusk> 안쓰죠
<bluedusk> 100gb 쓰고 100메가 제한당할꺼면
<monos> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> dns 조회할때요
<bluedusk> 192.168.100.1 로 조회들어오는 아이피랑 172.16.0.1 로 조회 들어오는 아이피랑 다른 결과값을 알려주고 싶은데
<bluedusk> 이거 설정하는걸 뭐라고 하죠?? 뭐라고 하던데 ..;
<pchero_work> puppet 한글 책이 나왔네요. http://www.acornpub.co.kr/book/puppet-3
<jason_cLi> beep test jason_tmp
<jason_tmp> beep test jason_cLi
<jason_tmp> beep test jason_cLi
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-22
<Seony> 참 오랫만에 코딩하게됐는데, 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그것도 처음 써보는 AngularJS...
<samahui_TP> 설마 단순 코딩은 아니죠?
<Seony> 관점에 따라 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 보기엔 복잡한 코딩인데, 프로그래머가 보면 단순할 거에요
<Seony> AngularJS에 FullCalendar라고 하는 제이쿼리 캘린더를 붙이고, 백엔드로 mysql로 데이터 불러오고 LDAP으로 로그인 인증해요
<Seony> 이렇게 생겼어요
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ej45n7zdc7rg99e/Screenshot%202014-10-21%2021.15.02.png?dl=0
<Seony> 프로그래머가 아니다보니 이 언어 저 언어 하기 참 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 일단... 저도 어려워 보이네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> pchero_work: 그쪽 동네는 어떤 장르의 음악이 인기에요?
<Seony> 어디선가 들은 얘긴데, 일렉트로닉 음악이 아주 유명하다고 들었거든요...
<pchero_work> 일렉 음악은 잘 모르겠어요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 여긴.. 뭐 하나 인기끌면 그거 하나만 듣는거 같아요.
<Seony> 잉? 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cp6mKbRTQY
<Seony> 주로 많이 듣는 음악이 따로 없나보네요
<pchero_work> 요게 진짜 인기가 있었는데
<pchero_work> 라디오건, 뭐건 주구 장창 저것만 나오더라구요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 올해 초? 못해도 하루에 5번 이상은 들었던 기억이 있어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Seony> 대체로 유럽이, 헤비메탈 초강세 아니에요?
<pchero_work> 에... 모르겠어요. -_-;; 처음 들어봐요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 다들 그냥 자기가 좋아하는 가수 좋아하고, 노래 좋아하고..
<Seony> 역시 다 다르군요
<pchero_work> 얼마전에 노래방 기계있는 펍에 갔는데 그냥 자기 좋아하는 노래들 부르더라구요. 심지어는 아주 옛날 노래도.. -_-;; Hero 였나..?
<Seony> 거기서 노래방 기계는 뭐라고 불러요?
<pchero_work> Karaoke 요 ㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 똑같네요
<Seony> 미국식 발음으로 "캐뤼오키"
<pchero_work> 여기는 영국 발음으로 카롸오케 ㅎ
<Seony> 역시 편하네요.  여기서는 늘상, 어떻게 발음해야 맞는건지 해깔려요
<pchero_work> 그런 고충은 몰랐네요.. 늘상 보고 듣는게 헐리웃 영화라 오히려 좀 더 쉬울 줄 알았는데..
<Seony> 그게 웃기는게요, 들을 땐 괜찮은데, 내가 하면 어색한거 그런거 좀 있어요
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 보스턴이라는 단어를 발음할 때 "보슽,은" 이라고 발음되는데, 이걸 막상 제가 하면 무지 어색하거든요...
<jason_cLi> 난 걍 보스 톤!
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아름다운 밤이에요
<pchero_work> 맨헐른? 이런거 맞죠? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> 일제시대때 교육받은 선생님들한테 영어 배우다 보니까...
<jason_cLi> 하이~~ 올.
<Seony> 아뇨.  맨하탄은 "맨핱,은" 정도로 발음하는게 미국식이에요
<jason_cLi> 그런데, Seony 위 달력,   언어 선택의 자유가 없는 제한된 환경인가보죠? 꼭 그 언어만 써야하니까요!
<Seony> 아뇨 뭐 꼭 언어를 강제하진 않아요
<Seony> 잘 할 수 있는 걸로 해라 라고 하는데, AngularJS를 추천하니까 걍 하게 됐어요
<jason_cLi> 예, 그럼 편한 거...쓰시지~
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 재밌더라구요
<jason_cLi> 잘 할 수 있는 것도 어려워. ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<Seony> AngualarJS 이거 배워둘만하겠더라구요...
<Seony> 요즘 웹사이트 제작 유행이, 로딩없는 페이지잖아요
<jason_cLi> 달력은 왜 만들어요?
<jason_cLi> 아~
<Seony> 그럴려면 자바스크립트가 필수적으로 들어가야하고...
<Seony> 저게, 교내 장비 및 강의실 예약표에요
<razGon_MINILA> 오옷...
<jason_cLi> nodejs 는 어따 쓰는 거여요?
<Seony> 교수들이 강의실이나 특정 장비를 쓸려면 미리 예약을 해야하거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 기가 인터넷!!
<razGon_MINILA> jason_cLi, 하이요.
<samahui_TP> 표같은건 쉽게 윈도우환겨응로 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 노드는, 클라이언트쪽 자바스크립트를 서버에서 컴파일해서 보내주는 거에요...
<samahui_TP> 농담이고 수고하세요
<Seony> 맞을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 단순하긴한데 귀찮죠 ㅎㅎ;
<jason_cLi> 써니, 온클라우두에 달력 있쟎아요! ㄸㅗ...구글 클라우드에도.....이미 있는거 쓰시지...뭐. 이유가ㅏ 있겠죠!
<Seony> 근데 앞으로 추세가, 웹은 JS가 필수적인 상황이 되어가고 있는거 같아요...
<jason_cLi> 안녕세요? razGon_MINILA
<Seony> 여기가, 외부에 자료를 두는걸 기피하거든요
<samahui_TP> 이번에 예전에 만들어놓은 프로그램이 필요한데 이게 파일로 소스만 존재해서 그거 타이핑할 코더한면 알바로 썼었다는... 근데 몇일하다 도망갔어요. 좀 크거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 도망까지 갈 필요가 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 싸게 썼더니 그돈으로 일 못하겠다고 튀었어요
<samahui_TP> 좀 더 줄껄 그랬어요
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 편집 툴 좋은 것좀 추천해 주시지~
<bluedusk> 음냥
<samahui_TP> 전 간편한 지니 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 코더도 아니라서.;
<jason_cLi> 정말 단순 노동이죠. 차라리 OCR ?
<samahui_TP> 완전 단순노동이죠
<bluedusk> Seony, 그 쓰시는거에 caldav 도 지원하는거에요?
<bluedusk> 아니 개발하시는거에..;
<Seony> 아뇨 caldav은 안해요
<Seony> 그거 필요하면 걍 구글캘린더 썼죠
<jason_cLi> 첨붙터 튀지, 모양 안나오게 하다가 튀냐아~ ㅎ ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 저도 도망가게
<bluedusk> 도피처좀 마련좀.; ㅠ
<jason_cLi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 버럭!
<Seony> 순수 vim으로만 작업 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 뭐 ide가 따로 필요한 상황은 아니니..
<bluedusk> 페이스북에
<razGon_MINILA> 일일 트래픽이 100기가 넘으려면 영화 다운을 많이 받으면 될까요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 제꺼 서버 체크해보니 10일동안 다운로드 29기가 업로드 235기가 정도 되더라구요
<bluedusk> 뭐 하드 용량이 거의 다 차서 다운로드 자체를 별로 안걸고 있었던거 함정이긴 한데..;
<samahui_TP> 얏옹 받고 올리고 하면 금방입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 맘먹고 미드 고화질 시즌 받으면 100기가정도는 금방이죠.;
<Seony> 하루에 100기가를 받는게 가능한 거에요?
<samahui_TP> 예전에 말씀드렸었는데 회사 내부회선이 트레픽이 높아서 확인하니 여직원이 얏옹 메냐였던 사건이 있었죠
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ...잠깐. 여직원이요?
<pchero_work> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<bluedusk> 좋은 여직원이군요
<samahui_TP> 네 여.직.원. 님이요
<Seony> 몇번 얘기하셔서 기억납니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 첨듣는..=_=
<pchero_work> 저두..
<samahui_TP> 완전 당황스럽고 뭐라 말할수도 없어서 힘들었던 기억이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 하루에 트래픽을 100기가 라고 하네요.
<pchero_work> 어떻게 처리하셨나요...? -_-;;;
<bluedusk> 저희 회사도 토렌트를 막았더니
<bluedusk> 이제 안드로이드 에뮬을 겁나 돌리네요 사람들이..ㅡㅡ
<samahui_TP> 자꾸 내부메일로 파일 주고 받고 과도하게 큰 파일들 다운걸어놓고 해서 확인해봤더니 그 여직원이 얏옹을 받았더랬죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> dhcp에 할당된 아이피를 고갈 시키려는 건지
<samahui_TP> 거기다 하드에는 양질의 100기가 얏옹들이 있었죠
<razGon_MINILA> 에뮬에 토렌트.
<pchero_work> 양질...!!!
<samahui_TP> 하지만 아는체 하기도 뭐라 하기도 힘든 여직원인지라
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 저만 관리하느라 힘들었었죠
<pchero_work> 어떻게든 처리하셔야 했을텐데.. 직접 말씀드리셨어요..?
<jason_cLi> ^^
<Seony> 그런건 네이트 판 같은데 올리시는 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 아는듯 모르는듯 눈치채도록 노력만 했죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 안되요 누군지 떡하니 들켜요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 근데 괜히 그런거 잘 못 말했다가는 되려 성희롱으로..;
<samahui_TP> 그렇쵸
<samahui_TP> 성희롱은 제가 크게 실수한적도 있어서 조심해야되요
<samahui_TP> 다른 여직원 브라와이어 튀어나온걸보고 저도 모르게 예기해준다는게
<jasonjang> 어떻게 실수를?
<samahui_TP> 너 가슴나왔다
<samahui_TP> 이랬다가 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 큰일날뻔했죠
<bluedusk> 헐.;
<samahui_TP> 가슴 튀나왔다 라고 앞뒤없이 ㅜㅜ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저야 뭐 성희롱 할 여직원이..-_-;
<samahui_TP> 다행이 눈에 뛰게 와이어 튀나와서 그거 가르켜서 모면했지만
<bluedusk> 없기에..=__=
<samahui_TP> 팀장님!!! 하면서 눈흘김당했어요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 여직원 없는게 좋은거예요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 이래저래 맞춰주다보면 더 힘들어요
<samahui_TP> 눈치도 봐야하고
<samahui_TP> 상전이예요 상전
<Seony> 여직원만 있는 회사 가면, 더 스트레스죠.  좋은데라고 생각하심 앙대요
<bluedusk> 그나저나 alfresco cms 써보신분 안계신가요??
<samahui_TP> 전 나중에 올께요
<samahui_TP> 수고들하세요 ~~~
<jasonjang> 거~ 신기하네요. 얏옹 이라고 쓴 글 발음하니까 야동이 되네요. 신기한데!
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님
<bluedusk> 담주 수욜에 양재 오시나요??
<jasonjang> 얏옹 = 얃옹....이 발음이 같은..?
<jasonjang> 양재 몰라요.
<jasonjang> 뭔 행사 있어요?
<bluedusk> http://www.osscon.com/
<bluedusk> 장태희님이 발표하던데요
<bluedusk> 우분투 코리아 라는 이름으로 나와서
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅋ
<jasonjang> 어제 제대한 친구! ㅋ
<jasonjang> 경품ㅇ은 요란하네요.
<bluedusk> 헐 die with me 는 같이 죽자라는 말인가요??
<bluedusk> 노래 제목이 참..-ㅅ-
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> Freeswitch 관련 작업중에.. 자꾸 버그가 나서 고생고생하다가..
<pchero_work> 버그 리포트 하기 직전에 답을 찾았네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 완전 뿌듯함. ㅎㅎㅎ ^___^
<jason_cLi> 프리 스위치 뭔지 몰라요. 즐 점심식사 ??
<pchero_work> 넵. 방금 먹고 왔습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오늘 완전 기분 좋네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그동안 뭔가 많이 찜찜했었는데. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 프리 스위치 가 뭐요?
<jason_cLi> 아 내가 찾아 보께요. 통과 ^^
<pchero_work> jason_cLi: 교환기 소프트웨어에요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 허미...
<pchero_work> ebay 에 32기가 짜리 usb를 주문해서 한달을 기다려서 오늘 받았는데..
<pchero_work> 정작 도착한건 8기가짜리.. 나쁜놈들 ㅠ
<jason_cLi> 실수겠죠?! 설마~ 그럴수가...
<jason_cLi> 아~ 프리스위치 로고 보니 기억이 나네요. 언젠가 voip 통화용 사설pbx 만드는 법이 있었는데...많이 발전했네요.
<drake_kr> bluedusk:
<jason_cLi> 이 늦은 시간에 왜 아니 주무시고...?
<autowiz> 냠
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 출근!
<drake_kr> 히
<jason_cLi> 하이~ Work_Seony 즐 점심식사 했어요?
<jason_cLi> 아주 궁금한 건 아니지만, 2줄 위에 필립 배로(?)가 어제부터 자꾸만 왔다 갔다 해요. 왜 그런지~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> jason_cLi, 굳모닝요.
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 확인은 오늘 햇어요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 맥북 부팅하면 자동 접속.ㅇ
<jason_cLi> 어제도 날씨가 좋았는데 오늘도 좋네요. 아~ 고맙습니다. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> jason_cLi, 안녕하세요.  방금 먹고왔습니다
<jason_cLi> 예, 쫌 늦었군요, 설마 2시간씩? ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> Work_Seony, ALOHA!
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> jason_cLi, 아는 동생이 점심 먹자고해서 차타고 나갔다오니 좀 늦었네요
<jason_cLi> 부러워서 중는 줄 알았어요. ㅎ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 어쩌다 한 번씩 나가는건데요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 하갸 휴가가 90일인데...ㅎ내가  이미 졌어요. (부러우면 지는거라쟎아요)
<Work_Seony> 90일 휴가 가려면, 아마 한 5년은 휴가없이 일해야할걸요
<jason_cLi> ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 거....그거 까만거  메모리 스틱여요?
<Work_Seony> 네 4기가짜리 usb 2.0 스틱이네요
<jason_cLi> 왼쪽 하얀 거는...뭔지 모르겠어요. 설명 조립도 있는 거요
<jason_cLi> 아~ 티셔츠?
<Work_Seony> 티셔츠에요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-23
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> bluedusk:
<razGon_MINILA> 저 기가인터넷으로 변경합니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 임수
<imsu> 왜요
<drake_kr> 사람들이 널 애타게 찾고있음
<imsu> 음?
<imsu> 누가요
<imsu> 아~~ 그룹?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ..
<razGon_MINILA> 변경햇습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 금방 모뎀만 바꾸면 되네요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 기가빗
<drake_kr> 짱이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 일일 트래픽 100기가 이상 받으면 일반인터넷으로 변경이래요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 가상기기 사용이 버박이 버그가 많은가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우에서요
<jason_cLi> razGon_MINILA: 저는 일반상황에서 특별한 불편 없었어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 가상 기기자체가 생성이 안되더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 기기 자체 펌에 문제인지...
<jason_cLi> 기가인터넷으로 바꾸면 결국은 +요금1만원 차이죠?
<jason_cLi> 가상 기기 자체가 안생기는 경우는 또 첨 듣네요. ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 기가 인터넷 이전에도 그렇구요.ㅇㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 기가 인터넷 떄문에 그런건 아닙니다.
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 버박 사용하시는거면
<bluedusk> 백신 관련 문제일수 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 윈도우에서 버박으로 가성머신 생성하는건 되는데 가상머신 실행할때 에러가 뜬다면 윈도우에 깔려있는 백신 문제가 대부분인듯 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 예 알겟습니다?!1
<razGon_MINILA> !!
<bluedusk> 음.. 전 컴맹이지만 가끔 쓸모있는듯..ㅋ
<bluedusk> (>_<)/
<drake_kr> bluedusk:
<drake_kr> 킹왕짱 bluedusk님
<drake_kr> 싴사중이신가 왜근중이신가
<bluedusk>  drake_kr 사무실에서 놀고 있어요
<drake_kr> 소리가 안나오네요 쩝
<drake_kr> 암튼 bluedusk님
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 넴
<drake_kr> 조현종님 아시죠?
<bluedusk> 성함은 .. 들어본거 같기도 하고 아닌거 같기도 하고.. 아이디는 모르시나요??
<drake_kr> 올챙이
<drake_kr> tadpole db tools
<drake_kr> 만드신분이요
<bluedusk> 네네
<drake_kr> 아세용?
<drake_kr> 모르시남
<bluedusk> 아뇨 모르는거 같아요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 천재가 모르는것도 있다니
<bluedusk> ㅈㅓ 컴맹이라 모르는게 많아요..-ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 암튼 제가 bluedusk님하고 rockplace에 대해 이야기했더니
<drake_kr> 한번 뵙고 싶다고 하시네요
<bluedusk> 저를요? 아님 회사를요?
<drake_kr> 둘다요
<bluedusk> 음 저야 뭐 프리한 몸이라 괜찮은데요.. 회사는 견학? 아니면 음.
<bluedusk> 일단 쿼리 드릴께요
<jason_cLi> ubuntu-ko
<jason_cLi> #ubuntu-ko
<bluedusk> 네네
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 님 찾으셨나요??
<jason_cLi> 아뇨! 언제요?
<jason_cLi> 아뇨! 언제요? bluedusk ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아... 전 또 openstack 깔자고 찾으신줄..;; jason_cLi 님
<jason_cLi> 콱 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 안녕하세요~ 저 질문이 있어서 왔는데
<Wine> 하드 추가 하고 마운트 까지 했는데
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요
<Wine> 파일 내용은 어떻게 보나요?
<Wine> 기본적인걸 몰라서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 파일내용이라는건 뭘 말씀하시나요?
<Wine> 삼바 설치하고 잘 쓰다 공유 권한 때문에 또다시 설치하는 사태가 ㅎ
<Wine> 콘솔 모드에서
<Wine> 윈도우에서는 d:
<Wine> 이렇게 하면 d: 에 있는것을 볼수 있자나요
<Seony> 텍스트파일이라면, cat, less, more 등의 명령어로 확인합니다.
<Wine> 음... 드라이브 옴기는 명령어가....
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 유닉스에서는 모든 장치를 "파일"로 취급해요
<Wine> 학생때 배운기억을 더듬어도 기억이 안나서...
<Seony> 마운트까지 하셨다면, 그 마운트한 디렉토리로 이동하시면 됩니다
<Wine> 그게 경로로 들어갔던거 같은데
<Wine> 설치 하니까 이넘이 자동으로 잡아서 어디로 들어가야 하는지를 모르겠어요
<Wine> dev 인가?
<Seony> 그럴 땐 mount 명령어를 쳐보시면 됩니다
<Wine> 걸로 들어갔던거 같은데
<Wine> 아하~
<Seony> 이 정도는 간단한 매뉴얼만 봐도 나오는 내용이에요
<Seony> 리눅스 첫걸음 이런 종류의 문서에서 볼 수 있죠...
<Wine> 마운트는 마운트 할때만 쓰는줄 알았네용
<Wine> 아 또한가지 제가 삼바 설치 하고 공유 해서 계정별로 각 개인 디렉토리를 만들고
<Wine> 부서 디렉토리, 회사 디렉토리를 만들어서 공유 하려고 하는데
<Wine> 사용자1이 부서 디렉토리에서 폴더를 만들면
<Wine> 그 폴더 소유자가 사용자1 그룹이 사용자1 이렇게 되서
<Wine> 사용자 2가 접근을 못하는데
<Wine> 이걸 부모 디렉토리 그니까 부서 디렉토리의 그룹명으로 일괄 생성되게 할수는 없나요?
<Wine> 부서 밑에서 생성되는 디렉토리는 전부다 그룹이 부서 그룹으로 만들어지게
<Seony> 삼바는 "생성"에 관한 부분에는 거의 컨트롤할 수 없을 거에요...
<Seony> 폴더 소유자는 사용자1로 두되, 그룹을 사용자1이 아닌 그룹명으로 생성하는건 유저 생성시 가능은 해요
<Wine> 유저한테 주그룹을 부서로 주면 되는데
<Wine> 그럼 회사 디렉토리에서는 회사 그룹으로 만들어 져야 하는데 그때는 어떻게 하죠?
<Seony> 운영하시면서 노하우를 쌓으셔야할 것 같은데요.  당장 mount 명령어도 익숙치 않으신 상태에서 그 정도 sysadmin 업무를 보기엔 어려워보여요.
<Seony> 채팅으로 도움을 드리기엔, 상황이 워낙 가변적이니 그것도 한계가 있어보이구요
<Wine> 네 그렇긴 해요 ㅜㅜ 그래서 헤딩하면서 인터넷 찾아보고 배워가며 하는중이죠
<Wine> 그때그때 문제 생기면 서췽 하고 물어보고 고치고
<Wine> 다시 깔고를 반복
<Seony> 일단 제가 보기엔, 유저를 생성하는 작업 자체는, 직접 하셔야겠네요
<Seony> adduser라는 명령어의 옵션을 유심히 보세요
<Wine> 그렇게 작업을 다 했는데 그룹도 부서랑 회사 넣었고
<Seony> adduser와 umask라는 명령어 두 개만 잘 보시면 좀 해결이 되실 거에요
<Wine> umask 도 만들때 권한 설정 하는부분
<Wine> 폴더에 그룹이 두개가 들어갈수 있나요?
<Seony> 폴더 소유자 부분요?  불가능하죠
<Wine> 소유자는 한명
<Seony> 대충 얘기 들어보니까, 단순히 unix 계정으로는 해결이 어려워보이네요
<Seony> 웹기반 파일공유 프로그램 같은 걸로, "공유" 옵션을 통해서 부서별 공유를 하시거나,
<Wine> 그런 힌트를 주시면 ^^ 또 서췽해서 고치고 다시깔고 반복 해볼께용
<Seony> 아니면 LDAP 시스템을 구축해야하는데, 이건 어려워요
<Wine> 크 역시 LDAP 밖에 없을까요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ldap 아니면 웹기반 파일공유 해야죠
<Wine> 아니면 AD 구축? 최종적으로 남는 서버와 남는 라이센스로 AD 구축하긴 할껀데
<Seony> AD도 있고, 리눅스 진영의 오픈LDAP도 있습니다
<Seony> 애플의 오픈디렉토리도 있고...
<Wine> LDAP 는 너무 겁들을 줘서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 겁을 주는게 아니라, 어려워요
<Wine> 손데기 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 일하는 곳에서도 LDAP을 쓰는데, 문제 생기면 사실상 저는 손 못대요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 고작 삼바 설치하는것도 수십번 다시깔고 셋팅하고를 반복했는데....
<Wine> LDAP 하면 한 천번은 깔고 셋팅하고 ... 해야할듯... ㅎㅎ 그래서 무서워서 손 안대고 있어요
<Seony> 손대지 마세요.  아주아주 많이 어렵습니다.
<Seony> 삼바 정도는 껌이에요
<jason_cLi> 예전부터 Wine님 글을 계속 지켜 보는 중인데...제 생각은 LDAP가 답이고, 불루더스크님도 다른 LDAP 를 추천했던 걸로 기억하는데...
<Wine> ㅎㅎㅎ 네 아무래도 ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴 시간적 여유도 없고... ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 쉬운 LDAP 있쟎을까요?
<Seony> 마소 디렉토리 서비스?
<jason_cLi> 예, 그것도 좋고...
<Seony> 마이크로소프트의 액티브 디렉토리가 일단 클릭질로 관리하니까 쉬워보일 거에요
<Wine> 그니까요 좀 쉽게 가려고 찾아보는 중인데... 제가 찾은 방법은 걍 LDAP 는 AD 로 가는게...
<Wine> 그래도 운영은 되니까요 ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 우리 포럼 ubuntu-kr.org 에 "실업무 게시판"에 올라온 앱'도 1개 있어요.
<Wine> 문제 터짐 쥐나겠지만
<jason_cLi> 우리 포럼 ubuntu-kr.org 에 "실업무 게시판"에 올라온 앱'도 1개 있어요. Wine
<Seony> 인사 & 부서 관리에서는 LDAP만한게 없는건 사실인데요, 근데 그걸 LDAP에 여러가지 부가서비스를 연동시키려면 LDAP을 자세히 알아야하고, 그 "자세히 알기"가 너무 어렵단 거에요...
<Wine> 오 또 검색해야 겠네용
<Wine> 아마도 원리까지 알아야 겠죠 소스도 볼줄 알아야 할꺼고
<Seony> 제가 들은 얘기로는, 거대한 규모의 통신회사에서는 LDAP으로 관리한다더라구요
<Wine> 음....
<Seony> 아뇨 소스는 볼 필요가 없죠
<Seony> 개발자가 아닌데 소스는 필요없구요,
<Wine> 네
<Seony> 설정하고 쓸 줄 알아야죠
<Seony> 일단 LDAP은  쓰듯이 쓰면 절대 안된다는 점!
<Wine> 실업무 게시판에 뭐라고 검색해야 하나요?
<Seony> 아... 정말 쿼리를 어떻게 날려야할지 전혀 감이 안와요...
<jason_cLi> 업무 게시판에 뭐라고 검색 <---- 할 필요도 없어요. 쉽게 보입니다.
<Wine> 아까 마소라고 하셨죠?
<jason_cLi> 허허~ 내가 다시 찾으려니까 안보이네. 잠시 기댜려 주세요. 내 찾아 드리께요 Wine
<jason_cLi> 장태희 한테....이거 빨리 고치라고 해야지...검색툴이 동작을 않하니 원`~
<jason_cLi> drake_kr: 장태희 한테....이거 빨리 고치라고 해야지...검색툴이 동작을 않하니 원`~
<jason_cLi> Wine: http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?p=34442#p34442
<Wine> ㅎㅎ 눈빠지게 찾고 있는중 ㅎ
<Wine> 헐
<Wine> 벌써 찾으시다니
<jason_cLi> 2009년 글 이네요.
<jason_cLi> LDAP 보다는 Light Docu' Manage' Sys' LDMS 입니다.
<Seony> LDAP에 대한 한글자료는 여기 채널에 계시는 PotatoGim님의 홈피 외엔 거의 없다시피할 거에요...
<Wine> 이게 윈도우 탐색기에서도 종작 하는건가요
<Wine> ?
<Seony> LDAP이요?
<Wine> 아니요 위에 링크
<jason_cLi> Owl LDMS 요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그런 프로그램이 아니에요.
<Seony> 웹기반 프로그램이에요
<Wine> 아
<Wine> LDAP 저도 문서 찾아 봤는데 자료 모아놓은것도 있고
<Wine> 한글 문서가 있긴 하더라구요 누가 작성한건지는 모르지만
<Wine> 별루 없다는게 함정
<Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 거의 없어요.  국내에서는 거의 안쓰거든요...
<Wine> 네 근데 이분 만들어놓은게 굉장히 잘만들어놓은거 같아요
<Seony> 링크 좀 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 부산대학교 컴공 박은오라는 사람이
<Seony> 저도 도움 좀 얻어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 앗 파일로 있는데
<Wine> 제가 파일로 보내드릴께요
<Wine> 메일주소좀
<Seony> seowon@hawaii.edu
<jason_cLi> 나도 손 좀 벌려도 되요? nopassword@my.com
<Wine> 네 책으로 출판된걸 누가 워드로 옴긴건가? 흠..
<Wine> 자세히는 아직 못봐서
<Seony> my.com은 도메인이 정말 짧네요...
<Seony> jung.com 사고싶은데, 가격도 가격이거니와 도메인 주인이 설마 이걸 놓칠 리도 없고...
<jason_cLi> 아이폰, 안들폰....에서 다중계정을 지원하는 편지도구 여요. 러시아 제. ㄱ구글에서는
<Seony> 저는 seowon@jung.com 이런 이메일 주소를 갖고싶거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 구글에서는 안드로이드 5.0 롤리팝 부터 다중계정을 지원하기로 한다죠.
<Wine> 보냈어용
<jason_cLi> 예, 받았습니다.
<Seony> 잘 받았씁니다
<Seony> 데이터베이스 사랑넷에 ldap 게시판이 따로 있었군요
<Seony> 이건 또 몰랐네요
<Seony> LinkedIn은 그놈의 프리미엄 멤버 가입하라고 참 꾸준히도 메일 보내는군요...
<jason_cLi> 저도 엄청와요. 가입만 했을 뿐....어떤 일체의 활동도 않코 있는데도....
<jason_cLi> 특히 정성윤, 김서원 두분한테 엄청 와요. ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 활동은 적당히 해요.  외국에서는 아주 중요한 사이트거든요...
<jason_cLi> <-->
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 얘기는 들었어요. g
<jason_cLi> ㅎ
<pchero_work> Seony: 링크드인 활동이 따로 있나요?
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨. 그 분이  업데이트. 하면 와요.
<Seony> 약간요.  글도 올릴 수 있고 메시지도 보낼 수 있고 그래요
<Seony> 페북마냥 like도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> ㅋ 저 잠시
<pchero_work> 아
<Seony> 미란티스 직원들 땜시, 전부 러시아 사람들만 뜨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참 여전히 적응 안되는 게, 미란티스 소프트웨어 엔지니어들 중에서 미모의 "러시아" 여성이 참 많다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 같은 직장 쪽으로 뜨는 사람들은 전부 할머니 할아버지들인데 ㅋ
<jason_cLi> 궁금해서 다시 왔느데...미란티스 머하는 회사요?
<Seony> 오픈스택 쪽에서 전세계 열손가락 안에 드는 업체에요
<jason_cLi> 아~
<Seony> 그럼에도 불구하고 "스타트업" 회사이죠
<jason_cLi> 오~
<Seony> 지난 9월부터, 매주 3명씩 올해 말까지 계속 사람을 뽑는대요
<jason_cLi> 으~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 9월에 이미 직원이 400명이었거든요...
<Seony> 사세확장이 엄청나죠
<jason_cLi> 글네요~
<Seony> IT가 그만큼 엄청난 호황이라는 얘기에요
<Wine> 아 머리 식히고 내일 다시 설치해봐야 겟네요 하루종일 씨름했더니 머리까지 띵함
<Wine> 첨부터 다시 하고 계정별 권한은 잠시 보류 하고 단순하게 쉐어 해서 써야 할듯....
<Seony> 잘생각하셨어요
<Seony> 원래 순서가, 간단한걸 되게만들고, 그 다음부터 하나씩 추가하는 겁니다
<Wine> ㅎㅎ 그게 단순 쉐어는 했는데 그리고 잘 쓰고 있는데 사용자가 파일 만들면 그룹이 사용자 명 또는 사용자그룹 지정한 주그룹으로 만들어지는 문제가 발생된거라 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 첨부터 다시 해야 겠네요
<Seony> 이거 대박 웃기네요 ㅎㅎ http://www.weirdnutdaily.com/7sg
<Wine> 계정은 AD 도입을 추진해봐야 할듯...
<Wine> 전 이제 들어갈께요 ^^ 내일또 헤딩 고고싱  ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 설마 벌써 출근 요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> 귿 모우뉭~ 입니다.
<Work_Seony> 아직까지 계시네요
<jason_cLi> 예. 바쁜 일은 없지만....아마 좀 더 있을 ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 오늘이 휴일은 아니죠?
<jason_cLi> 아녀요
<Work_Seony> 그럼 몇시에 주무셨따 몇시에 일어나시는 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 요즘 좀 이상해졌어요. 3시쯤 자서 6시쯤 일어나고, 낮에 30분쯤 잠깐 자고....를 5~6일 하고, 나머지는
<jason_cLi> 하루에 몰아서 18~시간씩 자요. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 흐 그렇군요... 저는 몰아서 자는게 안되더라구요.
<jason_cLi> 정상이 젤 좋쵸
<jason_cLi> <----- 지금 비정상 여요
<Work_Seony> 휴일날은 자면 잘수록 점점 더 졸려서, 걍 평상시대로 자는게 좋더라구요...
<jason_cLi> 그쵸, 맞아요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 계신가요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-24
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<Work_Seony> 바쁘시죠?
<yemharc> Android L 포팅이 드디어 끝났습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이제 바쁜건 넘어갔구요
<yemharc> 회사도 11월 첫주까지 하고 퇴사합니다
<Work_Seony> 오... 그럼 퇴사하고나서는 뭐하세요?
<yemharc> 정말로 쇠 깎아보려고요
<Work_Seony> 헛! 그렇군요... 그게 재밌으셨나보네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> MCT 쪽인데요
<yemharc> 프라모델 조립하듯이 공구 동선같은거 짜고 하는게
<yemharc> 꽤 재밌더라구요
<Work_Seony> 원래 직접 손으로 뭐 만들고 하는 게 재밌긴한데, 그래도 취미와 업은 다를텐데요.
<yemharc> 취미와 업이 다르기 때문에
<yemharc> 업종변경을 생각한거라서요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이대로 계속 야근이다 철야다 시달리다 보면
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 자체가 싫어질거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 그렇긴 하죠
<Work_Seony> 이직할 곳은 아직 안정하신 거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일 끝나고 나면 알아보려구요
<Work_Seony> 음... 그래도 참 특이한 이직이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그 경력으로 외국 나오시면 참 잘될텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 외국 나가는것도 나쁘지 않은 선택일거 같긴 합니다만
<Work_Seony> 물론 쉽지는 않겠지만, 그래도 아직 나이가 충분하잖아요
<yemharc> 아직 이것저것 해 볼 나이입니다만, 일단 현재 결정한건 그렇군요
<yemharc> IT쪽으로 계속 하는것도 방법이지만
<yemharc> 반대로 한가지만 하다 죽는것도 재미없지 않을까 하는 생각도 들고요
<yemharc> 뭐, 사실 계속 고민중입니다
<yemharc> 하지만 한가지 확실한건, 기술지원 업무는 성격에 안맞네요
<Work_Seony> 그래서 취미생활이라는 게 있는데요, 한국은 삶이 너무 빡빡하다보니 취미생활을 갖기가 어렵죠...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어렵다를 넘어서 요즘에는 거의 불가능합니다. (IT에선)
<yemharc> 더 웃긴건 제 친구들이랑 비교하면 전 그나마 시간이 남는 축에 속한다는거죠..........
<Work_Seony> 그래서 제가 IT하시는 분들보고 미국 빨리 넘어오라고 여기서 그렇게 귀찮도록 얘기하는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 서니님 블로그 있지 않았던가요
<Work_Seony> 네 있어요
<yemharc> 주소좀 알려주세요
<Work_Seony> 자랑질하는 블로그 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> jswlinux.tistory.com
<yemharc> jsw였군요
<yemharc> jslinux 로 검색하니
<yemharc> 계속 배포판만 떠서;;
<Work_Seony> 이름의 한글자씩 이니셜로 딴거죠
<Work_Seony> 1996년도부터 쓰던 아이디였어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 지금 닉이 아마 96년인가 7년부터 쓴걸로 기억해요
<yemharc> 처음 하이텔 할때였나.......
<yemharc> 지금은 뭔뜻으로 만든건지도 기억이 안나네요
<yemharc> 조만간 맥 제품을 전부 처분하고
<Work_Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 다시 PC로 돌아가려고 합니다
<Work_Seony> 장비 제어하는게 윈도우 밖에 안되나보군요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 별로 중요한건 아니고요
<yemharc> 맥은 공돌이 취미로 쓰기엔 아무래도........
<yemharc> 돈 이전에 마개조가 안되니까요
<Work_Seony> 하긴 그렇네요
<yemharc> 요즘 생각하는건 조만간 방 계약 끝나고 새로 집 구하면
<yemharc> z-wave로 홈 오토메이션을 해볼까.....하고 있어요
<Work_Seony> 불 끄고키는 정도요?
<yemharc> 가스벨브도 있고요
<yemharc> 문도 되고
<Work_Seony> 오... 그렇구나...
<yemharc> 스마트폰 연동도 공유기 좀 뜯으면 가능할거 같고
<Work_Seony> 작동되는거 보면 재미는 있겠네요
<Work_Seony> 그게 이미 만들어져있는건 비싼가봐요
<yemharc> 시중에 나온 제품이 좀 있는데요
<yemharc> 대부분 4~6만원 정도가 저가형 제품입니다
<yemharc> 종류도 아직 많지 않고요
<Work_Seony> 아~ 그래도 가격은 저렴하네요...  해외에선 라즈베리파이로 많이들 시도하더라구요
<Work_Seony> 심지어는 현관문 열고닫는것까지요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 이거 제일 큰 문제가
<yemharc> 중앙 컨트롤러가 필요해요
<yemharc> z-wave 라우터인데
<yemharc> z-wave <-> tcp/ip 간 연결하는 놈입니다
<Work_Seony> 컴퓨터가 하나 있어야겠네요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터로 하기엔 리소스가 너무 풍족(..)하고요
<yemharc> 보통 블루투스 동글같은 사이즈로 따로 나오긴 합니다
<yemharc> z-wave 송수신기만 붙이면 아두이노로 만들수도 있을거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> z-wave 스펙을 몰라서;;
<yemharc> 요건 연구가 좀 필요할거 같아요
<yemharc> z-wave라고 해도 결국 zigbee랑 크게 차이는 없어요
<yemharc> 단지 스펙이 정리가 되어 있고 단일 '회사'가 컨트롤 하는지라 개발하는데엔 이점이 많죠
<Work_Seony> 공부를 많이 해야하는 취미군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 근데 5k imac은 펌프가 좀 크네요
<Work_Seony> 가격이 잘나왔죠
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 터무니 없어요
<yemharc> 델은_모니터_가격을_내립니다.gangje
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 5k 모니터를 사면 맥을 사은품으로 드립니다
<drake_kr> yemharc: 내 25년전 아이디어는 아직 실현되지 않았다
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 어떤거요
<drake_kr> ha
<drake_kr> 방금말한
<drake_kr> 가스렌지
<drake_kr> 전등
<drake_kr> 에어컨의 신선도를 스마트폰으로 보고 뭐 그런거
<drake_kr> 요즘 IoT라고들 하는 이야기
<yemharc> 에어컨의 신선도는 뭐에요;;
<yemharc> 필터?
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼 에어컨에 센서 붙어있을테고
<drake_kr> 일단 똥좀싸고 -.-
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<glory> 안녕하세요~?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<glory> 코분투 파일을 구해보려고 하는데 구할 수 있는 건가요?
<Work_Seony> 어떤 버전요?
<glory> 제가 검색해본바로는 10.04 까지 본 듯한데
<glory> 14.04 버젼이 있나요?
<Work_Seony> 아뇨 없습니다
<glory> 12.4 버젼은 있는가요?
<Work_Seony> 제가 알기로는 없어요
<glory> 12.04 이구나~ 이 버젼도 없는거지요?
<yemharc> 10.04는 있을겁니다
<monos> Work_Seony: 우분투 14.10 어제 나왔던데요 그런데 배보판 버전 올라면가면 자기가 쓰는거 커널 업데이트 하고 쓰는거 업데이트 한거랑 무슨 차이가 있는지 아세요?
<Work_Seony> 여러 패키지들이 달라요
<glory> 아 그렇군요~
<Work_Seony> 패키지가 다른게 아니라, 패키지 버전이 다릅니다
<monos> 패키지 버전만 자기가 업데이트 하면 14.10 업글 안해도 똑같은건가요?
<Work_Seony> 비슷할 수는 있어요.  근데, 일부 시스템 라이브러리는 그렇게 쉽게 업글이 안되기 때문에 똑같다고 할 순 없어요
<glory> 우분투를 설치 해보고 한글 설정하는 것도 쉽지 않네요~
<monos> Work_Seony: 네 그러면 새로 깔아야 겠네요
<Work_Seony> 14.10은 왜요?
<Work_Seony> 배포판 버전 높다고 다 좋은게 아니에요
<monos> 14.10 새로운 버전
<monos> 여기에 새로운거 적용한거 아닌가요?
<Work_Seony> 14.04와 14.10의 근본적인 차이는, 14.04는 2년에 한 번씩 나오는 "안정판"이구요 서버버전은 5년 동안 지원해주지만,
<monos> 14.10 부터 먼가 다르게 적용 된다고 하던데
<yemharc> 딱히 새로울건 없는데요;;
<Work_Seony> 14.10은 불안정판이고, 18개월 지나면 지원 끊겨요..
<glory> 한글 입력이 되고 CD로 구울 수 있는 리눅스가 코분투 10.04 밖에 없는 건가요?
<monos> glory: 한글 입력은 거의 다 되는거 같아요
<yemharc> 설정만 하면 됩니다
<Work_Seony> glory, 아뇨.  아무 리눅스나 다 한글 입력되고 씨디로 구울 수 있습니다
<monos> glory: 자기가 설정 해야 하지만
<yemharc> 설치하기 쉬운거라면 mint나 elementary를 추천해요
<monos> iso 파일만 다운 받으면 다 cd로 구울수 있어요
<monos> 아 맞다
<glory> 네 저는 그 설정이 쉽지 않은 듯해요~
<monos> glory: 님 지금 우리나 정부에서하는 리눅스 한번 깔아 볼래요?
<monos> 베타판 인데요
<monos> http://hamonikr.org/?p=67
<monos> 이거 우리나라 정부에서 지금 리눅스 민트로 베포판 만들고 있는거에요 설치 해보세요
<monos> 바로 한글 되고
<monos> cd로 구울수 있어요
<glory> 우리나 정부라는 게 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 그 세금낭비의 절정판 말씀이시군요 (...)
<monos> 나라에서 지원해서 만드는거요
<monos> 한국에서 지원해서 만드는 리눅스
<glory> 감사합니다. 일단 들어가보고 있습니다.
<glory> kubuntu 12.04를 받아서 시디로 구우려고 하니 710MB인데
<glory> 암만 구워도 안구워지고
<monos> 다른건 거의 1기가 일텐데요
<monos> glory: 님 cd 말고 usb는 안되나요?
<glory> ubuntu 12.04는 750메가가 넘어가더군요~
<monos> usb로 사용하면 더 쉽고 빠른데?
<glory> 네 환경상 Usb는 불가입니다.
<monos> 그러면 시디로 해야 겠네요
<glory> 알려주신 링크도 가보니 1기가가 넘네요~
<glory> 네 그래서 우분투 12.04 버젼을 찾고 있는데
<glory> 처음에 kubuntu랑
<glory> cobuntu랑
<glory> 같은 건 줄 알고
<glory> kubuntu 설치하고 왜 한글 안돼 하고
<glory> 이것 저거 해보는데
<glory> 인터넷에 있는 설정 방법들이 다 조금 씩 틀리던데
<glory> get 명령어 쓰면
<monos> glory: 한글 입력기 3가지 정도 알고 잇는데
<monos> glory: 그거 한번씩 다 설치해보고 설정해봐야 되요
<glory> 다 없다고 나오고 혹시나 해서  설치 누르면 다 설치 해야 한다고 나옦
<glory> 나비랑 아이버스 또 뭐가 있죠?
<monos> 다른거 이름이 같자기 생각이 안나네요
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> 벼루도 있는데 이건 잘 안쓰고
<monos> 한가지 더 있어요
<monos> Fcitx 이거요
<monos> 이게 우분투 12.04에 잘먹혀서 이거 쓴기억이 있네요
<monos> 지금은 우분투 14.04 해서 아이버스 중이에요
<glory> 답변 감사합니다.
<glory> 알려준 국가 리눅스 Q&A 게시판은 아예 안열리네요~
<monos> 여기는 이제 막 시작된거에요
<monos> 아직 홈피도 제대로 만들어지지 않았어요
<monos> 리눅스 사이트는 우분투 포럼이나
<monos> 리눅스 포럼
<monos> 구글 검색
<monos> 3가지로 정보 찾고 있습니다.
<glory> 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<jason_cLi> 자주 오세요 glory
<jason_cLi> yemharc: 오랫만여요 ^^
<jason_cLi> hi~ All
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> ^^
<glory> ^^ 일단 한글 입력되는 리눅스 설치 Iso 구할 때까지는 있을거 같습니다.
<jason_cLi> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋ 일단 코분투 이외에도 한글 다~ 된다고 보면 됩니다. cobuntu 랑은 큰~ 차이가 있는 건 아녀요. glory
<glory> 한글 입력이 가능한가요?
<jason_cLi> 예
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 혹시 메일에 자기 북마크 파일만 따로 받는방법이나 접근하는 방법 아세요?
<glory> 다 다운받아서 설치해서 설정해서 가능한거죠?
<Work_Seony> 무슨 말인지 이해가 잘 안가네요
<jason_cLi> glory: 예
<monos> Work_Seony: 크롬 쓰면 자기 계정으로 로그인 하면 북마크 자기가 쓰는게 크롬으로 북마크 나오자나요?
<drake_kr> 아후
<drake_kr> 화남
<glory> 저는 그설정이 미리 되어있는 커스터마이징 설치 리눅스를 찾고 있습니다.
<jason_cLi> glory: 또는 (특별한, 별도의 내려받기 없이) 처음 설치시 언어 선택하면 자동 되요.
<monos> Work_Seony: 여기서 다른 브라우저로 북마크파일을 받아 오는 방법이나 수정하는 방법을 알고 싶어요
<glory> 그중에 CD에 담을 수 있는 배포판을 찾고 있습니다.
<jason_cLi> glory: 설치후 언어 설정이 나랑 잘 안맞는 것 같으면 다른 종류의 한글 여러 종류 골고루 설치해서 선택적으로 바꿔가면서 쓸 수 있어요.
<glory> 언어 선택은 되는데 한글 입력이 안돼던데요~ 제가 설치 해본건 kubuntu 12.04 ubuntu 12.04 입니다.
<Work_Seony> monos, 브라우저에 붙여쓰는 플러그인 중에서 여러 웹브라우저들에 동기화시키는 그런게 있는거 같던데요
<jason_cLi> glory: 쿠/우분투 1204 설치때, 인터넷 *미 연결* 중이었어요?
<drake_kr> 문제가 뭐죠?
<monos> Work_Seony: 혹시 그 플러그인 확장프로그램 이름 모르세요?
<drake_kr> 요즘 '잘 됐다 안됐다 하는데요'란 말 들으면 화나서.. -.-
<Work_Seony> 전 안써서 잘 모르겠어요...
<monos> 네
<jason_cLi> drake_kr: hi~
<glory> 아니요 둘다 가상머신 VMwareplayer 6.3.2 에 설치 했습니다.
<jason_cLi> glory: 나도 1204 둘 다 써 봤는데...보통의 상황에서 한글 입력 문제 없었는데...
<jason_cLi> glory: 그렇다면 한/영 바꾸기 글쇠를 못 찾은 거 아닌가~ 싶어요.
<jason_cLi> 그 상태에서 지우지 말고, 여러 한글 설치해 보세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 음, 드랍박스 연동하는게 어디 있을텐데
<drake_kr> 설정값 같은거
<glory> 그거 설정하려고 하니 Xmapmode 였던가?
<drake_kr> 다시 재설치해도 설정값은 남아있고 싶다.. 뭐 이런건가요
<glory> 이거 하려고 하는데도 명령어가 하나도 안돼더군요 파라미터가 없다고
<glory> gedit 도 없다
<glory> 다 없다고 나오던데 원래 이게 맞는 건가요?
<jason_cLi> glory: 예, 거기서도 되고...gedit 없으면 설치하면 되죠. 아뇨, 기본 다 있는 걸로 기억하는데...
<glory> 그럼 가상 머신이 문제 인건가요?
<jason_cLi> glory: gedit 없으면 vi 또는 vim 쓰고요. ^^
<glory> 아~
<drake_kr> 전 vi 쓰라고 말 못하겠어요 엉엉
<jason_cLi> glory: 아직 뱀웨어 문제인지는 모르겠어요.
<drake_kr> 처음 뵙는 분들께는 nano를 추천드리고 있죠
<glory> 특이점이 있다면
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<glory> 가상머신에서 이지 모드라는 것을 실행하여
<jason_cLi> gedit 가 없다면 vi 쓰시라고...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 난 vi m 아주 편한데...ㅎ 오~ nano 더 추천
<bluedusk> kde5 좋네요 >_<
<jason_cLi> 하이~ bluedusk
<glory> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 넴넴 안녕하셔요
<glory> 처음에 사용자랑 암호만 치면
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, openstack 같은건 버리고 걍 kde5 쓰셔요 겁나 이뻐요 ㅋ
<glory> 그냥 알아서 설치하는 모드를 제공합니다.
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 오푼스텍이랑 KDE 랑 비교가 되나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> glory: 예, 좋습니다.
<bluedusk> jason_cLi,  아 저 컴맹이라 그런걸 잘 몰라서..ㅠ 심려를 끼쳐드렸다면 사과드릴께요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 떽
<drake_kr> 천재 bluedusk님은 모든걸 알고계셔
<jason_cLi> monos: foxmarks, xmarks, 각 브라우져 기본 sync 를 추천합니다.
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 불더스크 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 뭔가요 왠지 뭔가 크리스마스 캐럴 같은 분위기가.-ㅅ-
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 로그를 갑자기 읽었더니 문맥이 오묘하게 이해되는군요
<drake_kr> 으아 끝나간다
<yemharc> 오픈스택 말고 kde쓰세요 -> 오픈스택이랑 비교가 되나요? -> 네 (kde가) 좋습니다 -> ????? -> PROFIT!!
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> yemharc: 통과!
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 저 사실대로 말씀드리자면 어제가
<jason_cLi> 긴 글?
<monos> glory: 님 코분투 14.10도 있네요 한글이 자동으로 될지는 모르겠지만 한번 보세요
<monos> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<monos> glory: 이것도 1기가
<jason_cLi> 쿠분투 죠?
<monos> 네
<glory> ^^ CD로 버닝이 가능해야 합니다.~ 정보 감사합니다.
<jason_cLi> monos: foxmarks, xmarks, 각 브라우져 기본 sync 를 추천합니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> 크롬에 xmarks 깔았어요
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 그런데 익스플로러로 동기화는 못시킬까요?
<jason_cLi> 역시 xmarks
<monos> jason_cLi: 익스플로러 xmark확장프로그램이 있나요?
<jason_cLi> 그런데, ie 빼고 크롬과 불여우에서는 기본 책갈피 동기화랑 충돌 나니까, 크롬/불여우 동기화 죽여야 합니다.
<jason_cLi> monos: ie에서도 확장프로그램'이라고 말하나요? 질문임
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 xmark 크롬 확장프로그램으로 설치 했는데요
<jason_cLi> 그런데, ie 빼고 크롬과 불여우에서는 기본 책갈피 동기화랑 충돌 나니까, 크롬/불여우에서 *책갈피 동기화만* 죽여야 합니다.
<jason_cLi> xmarks 에 가면 ie용 있습니다.
<monos> jason_cLi:  익스플로러에서 크롬에 있는 북마크 동기화 시키고 싶어서요
<jason_cLi> xmarks 에 가면 ie용 있습니다.
<monos> 아하
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 고맙습니다.
<jason_cLi> 책갈피 동기화는 많은데....그 중 별점 많은 것일 뿐여요.
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 아이디를 만들려고 하는데 이메일 등록이 안되네요
<jason_cLi> 무슨 말씀인지..
<monos> http://download.xmarks.com/download
<monos> 여기서 익스플로러용를 다운 받고 실행하니 아이디랑 비번을 넣으라고 나오네요
<jason_cLi> 회원가입은 했어요?
<monos> 그래서 밑에 있는거 가입할려고 누르니
<jason_cLi> 무료 회원가입은 했어요?
<monos> 오류남
<jason_cLi> 웹에서 먼저 해 보세요. https://login.xmarks.com/account/create_account?referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fmy.xmarks.com%2F&mode=
<bluedusk> jason_cLi,  이거 14.10이 출시되서 그런지 몰라도
<bluedusk> kde5-plasma 굉장히 안정적으로 바뀐듯해요
<monos> 저두 지금 막 14.10 다운로드 완료 햇어요
<jason_cLi> 계란이 먼저요? 달걀이 먼저요? ㅎ
<drake_kr> jason_cLi: 닭이 먼저죠!
<Work_Seony> 계란=달걀 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 닭이 먼저라고 생각하는 1인입니다
<drake_kr> 라면 끓일때 스프부터 넣어요? 면부터 넣어요? 답변 : 물부터 넣어 병신아
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 뱃속에 들어가면 똑같아 집니다.
<jason_cLi> 내 말이 = 인데...ㅎ
<bluedusk> 치킨이냐 프라이냐의 차이일뿐
<jason_cLi> kde plasma 나 kubuntu 나~
<drake_kr> 양념치킨에 닭은 빼주세요 제가 닭을 못먹어서
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 그 페이지 참~ ㅎ
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 우분투 깔때 pxe booting 시켜서 깔면 최소 패키지만 깔리거든요
<bluedusk> 그상태에서 kde plasma 저장소 등록하고
<jason_cLi> 아~
<bluedusk> plasma-dekstop 올리면 깔끔하게
<bluedusk> kde5만 깔려올라와요
<jason_cLi> 역쉬 컴멩 ^^
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라..ㅠ
<yemharc> 치킨과 에그라서 닭이 먼저란 주장이.........
<jason_cLi> 뉴욕에 에볼라 환자 생겼다네요?!
<autowiz> 컴 재붓하고 irc 켜놓는다는걸 잊어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> hi~ autowiz 꺼놓으면 누가 혼내요?
<autowiz> 네 ~~  ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저없는동안 재미있는 이야기 하셨을지도 모르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 풉
<autowiz> 요즘 이슈는 어떤게 있을까요?
<jason_cLi> (나 혼자만 ebola) 그리고 좀 전 불더스크 왈 'kde 5plasma 안정 느낌' ? 그리곤 조용~해요
<razGon_MINILA> Work_Seony, 미국에서 한국들어오시면 먹고 싶은것이나 하시고 싶은게 잇으세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 미국 뉴올리언즈에서 제사촌 동생이 온다고 해서요.
<Work_Seony> 아무래도 지역에 따라 다를 것 같은데요...
<razGon_MINILA> 한국 들어온다고 하더군요. 그래서 몇일 광주에.
<Work_Seony> 예를 들면, 저는 중화요리 무지 땡기거든요..
<jason_cLi> 오 좋은 곳 사시네....근데, 그 쪽에 한국인이 드물죠?
<Work_Seony> 육류는 여기가 훨씬 싸기때문에 좀 괜찮구요, 아무래도 분식 같은 한국음식이 많이 땡겨요
<razGon_MINILA> 예 드뭅니다.
<Work_Seony> 뉴올리언즈면, 흑인 많은 동네잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 사촌동생 가족들만..
<razGon_MINILA> 예 재즈의 고향.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 한정식 먹일까요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 오 광주 한정식...참~ 좋쵸
<razGon_MINILA> 괜찮은데 알아놔서 거기 가볼라구요.
<Work_Seony> 외국에 오래 살면 재밌는 것 중 하나가요, 사람들이 한국에서는 외제 찾고, 미국에서는 한국제 찾아요.
<jason_cLi> 나 어려서는 미제> 군용> 국산...............이었는데 지금은 외제=국산> 군용품(군수품 품질이 꽝이 됐어요)
<Work_Seony> 셔틀버스 시간을 놓쳐서...
<Work_Seony> 아 벌써 5:40...
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다
<jason_cLi> ^^
<Seony> 도착! ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 8 분?
<autowiz> 8분 19초 걸리셨습니다.
<autowiz> 밥먹고 오겠습니다 ^^
<glory> 32비트랑 64비트의 차이가 뭔가요?
<monos> 32비트 및 64비트란 용어는 컴퓨터의 프로세서(CPU라고도 함)가 정보를 처리하는 방식을 가리킵니다. 64비트 버전의 Windows(윈도우)에서는 대용량 RAM(Random Access Memory)을 32비트 시스템보다 효과적으로 처리합니다.
<monos> 윈도우에서 검색하니 이렇게 나오네요
<glory> 그럼 64비트 우분투랑 32비트 우분투는 무슨 차이가 있는거죠?
<monos> 같은거겠죠
<glory> 64비트가 오히려 용량이 작은데~
<monos> cpu가 64비트 지원하면 64비트 쓰는게 좋을거 같은데요
<monos> 32비트는 램도 3기가이상 인식못해요
<yemharc> 용량이 작다는건 뭐가 작다는 말씀이신지?
<glory> 그건 몰랐던 사실이네요~
<glory> 지금 계속 찾고 있는데
<monos> 운영체제 용량이 작다고 하는거 같은데요?
<glory> 네~
<yemharc> 그거랑 bit는 아무 상관이.......
<glory> Cd로 구워야 해서요~
<yemharc> 우리가 흔히 OS라고 부르는 놈들은 기본적으로 kernel + System lib + 각종 App으로 구성된 거라서요
<yemharc> system lib까지는 32bit이건 64bit이건 기본 구성에 큰 차이는 없는데 위에 올라가는 어플리케이션은 올리기 나름입니다
<yemharc> 실제 리눅스는 작게 만들면 10mb 정도로도 OS 기능을 할 수 있어요
<monos> 리눅스 데탑빼고 서버버전 깔으니깐 2기가면 충분하던데요
<monos> usb에 깔아봤음
<monos> usb에 깔아서 부팅해봤는데요 너무 느리긴해도 되었어요
<yemharc> 그야 usb 자체가 느리니 별 수 없죠;;
<glory> 현재 나온 14.04를 윈도우에서 커스터마이징이 가능한가요?
<monos> 리눅스는 진짜 가벼워서 좋음
<monos> 리눅스 데스크탑은 자기가원하는 종류 마음대로 꾸밀수 있는거 같던데요
<yemharc> 윈도에서 커스터마이징요?
<monos> 커스터 마이징이 아이콘 바꾸고 배경화면 바꾸고 뭐 이런거죠?
<monos> 기본 UI같은거 모양 바꾸고?
<yemharc> 보통은 그걸 말하겠죠
<monos> 리눅스에서는 안해봤는데 될거 같네요
<glory> 네~
<glory> 제가 원하는 기능은 한글입력이 되는 리눅스를 라이브 CD 형식으로 만들어서 Cd에 굽고 싶습니다.
<monos> cd용량이 700메가 밖에 안되요?
<monos> dvd는 없어요?
<glory> 네~
<glory> cd만 사용 가능합니다.
<monos> 리눅스 다른사람이 iso 용량작게 만들어서 다시 만들어주는 방법 밖에 없겠네요
<monos> 저는 할줄 몰라요
<monos> 요즘 나오는거 보통다 1기가 이상이던데
<yemharc> 제 3세계 보급 편의성을 위해서 cd용량(700mb)을 넘지 않게 제작하다가
<yemharc> 이제는 cd-rom이 dvd-rom이랑 가격이 비슷하거나 더 비싸져서
<yemharc> 14.04인가 13.10부터는 dvd-iso (700mb 이상. 보통 1.2g)로 제공됩니다
<monos> 자기 리눅스를 iso로 만들수 있으면
<monos> 다른사람이 깔아서 쓸모 없는거 다 지우고 700메가 안되게 만들어서 iso 만들어서 하면될텐데
<yemharc> 경험상...... 줄여야지 하고 커스텀 하면 700이 넘더군요 (...)
<yemharc> 특히 개발이라도 하면 (먼산)
<monos> 정 안되면 usb카드 하나 사세요
<glory> 그럼 12.04는 어떤가요?
<monos> 찾았어요
<monos> 루분투가 딱 699메가 네요
<glory> 와우 감사합니다. 링크좀 알려주세요~^^
<bluedusk> kde5 는 겁나 무겁던디요
<glory> 저걸 LDEX 맞나? 이걸로 바꿔야 하나요?
<monos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<yemharc> bluedusk: 플라즈마랑 비교하면 어떤가요
<yemharc> 플라즈마가 생기긴 더 무거워 보이긴 한데
<monos> 32비트가 699메가네요
<glory> 감사합니다. monos님
<bluedusk> yemharc, 아 오해의 소지를 드려서 죄송합니다. kde 5 plasma 말씀드린거였어요
<bluedusk> 뭐 전 두개가 뭔 차이인지 잘 모르겠지만요.;
<monos> 웹상에서 705메가로 나오는데 다운로드 해보니 699메가로 나옴
<monos> glory: 한글설정은 자기가 해주어야 될거에요
<glory> 아 그렇군요 한글 설정 다른 리눅스 우분투랑 비슷하겠죠?
<monos> 아이버스나 아이나비 둘중에 하나로 될거에요
<monos> 아이버스로 하면 시프트+스페이스 한글 기본
<monos> 나비로 하면 한영키 한글 기본 되었어요
<glory> 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<jason_cLi> ldex --> lxde
<glory> 네 지금 검색해보고 왔습니다.
<glory> 루분투는 돼는게 없다고 써놓은 위키 ..... 이거 어떻게 받아들여야 함?
<yemharc> bluedusk: 아하;;
<yemharc> 모든 배포판은
<yemharc> 설정하기 나름인지라.......
<monos> 루분투 좋은데요
<monos> 저두 사용해봄
<monos> 거의다 되던데요
<jason_cLi> glory: 다 되요, 안되는게 뭐요? 그 위키 무시하세요
<monos> glory: 님 할려고 하는게 뭐에요?
<jason_cLi> glory: 지금은 설치용량 기억 안나고, 찾아 볼 틈은 없는데...xubuntu 도 가벼워요
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 게임안돼 은행안돼 나만안돼 아니겠습니까
<jason_cLi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_cLi> 젓소.
<glory> 제가 하고 싶은건
<glory> 한글 입력이 되는 리눅스를 cd에 굽고 싶습니다.
<jason_cLi> 젓소 --> 젖소
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 그럼 루분투 깔아서 한글 입력기만 설치하면 되겠네요
<yemharc> 한글 입력이 되는.....이라고 하셔도
<glory> 이에 cd에 들어간느 리눅스를monos님이 찾아주셨어요~
<glory> 네~
<yemharc> 안되는 이유를 더 모르겠는데요;;
<yemharc> 요즘엔 설치할때 언어만 한글로 선택해 줘도
<yemharc> 기본 입출력 세팅은 다 되어 있는데요...
<glory> jason_cLi 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<jason_cLi> yemharc: 내가 이미 드렸던 말씀.
<yemharc> 아항
<jason_cLi> glory님은 꼭 '고맙습니다' 라고 반응을 주는군요, 내가 더 고맙습니다.
<glory> 찾아다녀 봐서 알겠더군요
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 xmarks 이거 정말 좋네요  이제 운영체제 막 지우고 다른거 막 깔아도 골치 안아프겠어요
<glory> 물어보면 반응해주는게 얼마나 어려운 일인지........
<jason_cLi> 예, feed back 을 기대하는 건 아니지만, 걍 무시하는 분들이 많아서 맥 빠지죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> monos: 내가 드린 주의사항만 지키면 무척 좋아요. 뻥 더해서 10년째 쓰고 있다우~
<monos> 크롬이랑 파이어폭스에서 북마크 동기화만 체크해서 끄면 되는거죠?
<jason_cLi> 예, 안그러면 충돌나서 ...다~ 없어지는 경우는 없지만.....충돌나면, 충돌난 시간 전으로 원상복귀'를 수동으로 해 줘야 하고..또
<monos> 우리나라 브라우저 스윙브라우저도 리눅스용으로 만들어주면 좋을텐데 이걸 안 만들어주네요
<jason_cLi> 원상복귀하는 것을 내가 쓰는 모든 컴' 모든 브라우져에서 일일이 수작업 해 줘야하니까...미리 그런 일 없도록 크롬과
<glory> Xubuntu 주분투는 용량이 cd초과네요~ ^^
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 전 그냥 크롬이랑 드랍박스로 동기화를..=_=
<jason_cLi> 크롬과 불여우에서의 동기화에서 *북마크 동기화만* 않함으로 설정해 줘야해요. 나머지 동기화는 해주면 좋고요.
<monos> jason_cLi: spq
<monos> jason_cLi: 네 감사합니다.
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 그렇다면, 아까 좀  monos님께 설명 좀 해 주시지.....(지금이라도?)
<bluedusk> 아까는 밥먹고 와서..ㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, http://www.hanbit.co.kr/ebook/look.html?isbn=9788968486562
<bluedusk> 이책 무료로 배포하네요
<jason_cLi> 이미 있어요. 종이 책으로........ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 감솨~ bluedusk
<bluedusk> 아 e-book 형태라서 핸폰이나 어디에 넣어서 보기 편할꺼라는 생각에..ㅠ
<jason_cLi> 이 책 내용은 예밀님이 꿰고 있을 것 같은데...
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 한편, dropbox 로 책갈피 동기화 하는 것이 다중 오에스/다중 플랫폼/다중 브라우져에서 다~ 지원되요? 질문임
<bluedusk> 즐겨찾기 동기화는 안해서요
<yemharc> 네?
<bluedusk> 즐겨찾기는 전 그냥 크롬으로 전부다
<yemharc> 아 성당과 시장이군요
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 그럼 뭘 동기화 한다는 거요? 콱 ^^
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 아까 모노스님 질문은 크로스 플랫폼, 멀티 브라우저에서 책갈피 동기화 필요 얘기였어요.
<Seony> 크로스플랫폼 & 멀티 브라우저간 책갈피 동기화는 영원히 불가능할걸요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> glory: 아까 누가 답했었는데... elementary os 662MB
<yemharc> 그야 다 자기 울타리에 가두고 싶어 하니까요
<Seony> 네 바로 그거
<yemharc> 그거면 아마 제가 했을겁니다
<yemharc> 우분투 기반 배포판 중에선 제일 맘에 들던데요
<jason_cLi> Seony 내가 쓰는 건 뭐죠? xmarks
<yemharc> 개인적으로는 민트보다 나았어요
<jason_cLi> 저도 yemharc (엘레먼터리는 보기만 했지만)
<Seony> jason_cLi, 전부 다 작동되요?
<bluedusk> 멀티 브라우져가 문제군요.. 전 걍 크롬으로 대동단결 시켜서.;
<yemharc> 크롬이 좋죠...
<Seony> 전 파폭만
<jason_cLi> 예, Seony
<Seony> jason_cLi, 리눅스-파폭 크롬, 윈도우-파폭, 크롬 되는 거에요?
<Seony> 오... 그럼 좋은거군요
<jason_cLi> chrome/firefox/ie on linux/windowz
<jason_cLi> 예
<monos> 파폭은 윈도우용 64비트가 없던데
<monos> 크롬은 윈도우용 64비트가 있어서 크롬 쓰고 있어요
<jason_cLi> 순간, 내가 잘못 알고 있었나~ 싶었네요. ㅎ
<Seony> 웹사이트 방문해서 대강 봤는데, 정말 다 되나보네요
<Seony> 뭐 일단 저는, 웹브라우저는 파폭만 쓰기로 결정했기 땜시...
<Seony> 플러그인 설치하는걸 너무 싫어하거든요...
<jason_cLi> ㅋ 예, 또 불여우의 경우, 개인서버에 저장할 수 있고요.
<Seony> 제가 설치한 유일한 플러그인은 LastPass 뿐입니다...
<jason_cLi> ㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 기능이 뭔가요
<bluedusk> 저도 크롬에 google 계정이면 알아서 다 동기화 시켜주니깐요..
<Seony> 근데 이거 xmarks가 LastPass 회사네요
<jason_cLi> xmarks 가 lastpass 에 인수합병된 것이 대략 2010년도.......??
<Seony> yemharc: One Password 같은 플러그인인데, 좀 고급기능들이 많아요
<autowiz> 크롬 os 테스트 해본다고 지난달에 주말 내내 삽질했었네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 전 LastPass premium에 Yubikey 붙여서 쓰고있어요
<jason_cLi> 지난 달 주말에 내내 데이스나 하시지. autowiz
<jason_cLi> Seony: 유비키 얼마요?
<Seony> $15 인가 $20인가 그래요
<jason_cLi> /1년?
<Seony> 키는 USB로 된 하드웨어구요,
<monos> autowiz: 님 크롬os가 크로미움 OS랑 같은거죠?
<Seony> LastPass에 프리미엄 요금제는 연 $15인가 그래요
<jason_cLi> monos: 거의 비슷
<jason_cLi> 아..정정 monos
<jason_cLi> monos: 질문에 bug 가 있어요. ^^
<monos> chom OS 랑 chromuum OS랑 다른건가요?
<jason_cLi> 예
<jason_cLi> chrome OS 는 있는데, chromium OS 는 없어요.
<Seony> 크로미움은 웹브라우저일껄요
<jason_cLi> chrome web broswer 랑 chromium 웹 브라우져랑은 거의 비슷해요. 거의.
<monos> Seony: 님 크로미움에서 OS만들고 있다는 기사 본거 같아서요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그래도 전, 웹 관련된건 파폭만 쓸 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> NSA와 유일하게 타협하지 않는 브라우저라고 해서, 딴건 쓸 생각 전혀 없습니다
<jason_cLi> 가카의톡 --> 텔레그램이랑 똑같은 .ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 리눅에서 크롬 브라우저가 크로미움으로 되어 있긴 했었던거 같네요
<yemharc> 크롬 따로 설치 가능해요
<yemharc> 크로미움은 크롬의 오픈소스 버전으로 보면 됩니다
<yemharc> 크로미움 OS도 있고요
<Seony> 네 오픈소스 버전...
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 크롬은 소스가 오픈되지 않은 부분이 있다는 얘기.
<jason_cLi> 기본이 크로미움이죠, 그 담엔 예밀님 말씀과 같고..그런데, 한국의 경우엔
<jason_cLi> 그쵸
<yemharc> 크롬은 오픈소스 아니에요 여러분
<autowiz> 아아 그런거군요
<autowiz> 초반엔 크롬 플러스를 종종 썼었는데
<jason_cLi> 그런데, 한국의 경우엔 크롬으론 은행거래가 되도, 크로미움은 또 안되는 은행이 있어요.
<autowiz> 뭔가 찝찝하다랄까 맘에 안들게 되더라구요
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 치킨개그 ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> (다시 잠수 ㅡ,.ㅡ)
<yemharc> 구글은 오픈소스를 지원하는 기업이지
<yemharc> 오픈소스 기업은 아니에요
<yemharc> 오픈소스의 든든한 아군이니 수호자니 하면서 폐쇄의 애플 & MS의 대척점에 있다는건
<yemharc> 사람들이 스스로 착각하는거 뿐이죠
<Seony> 지금껏 인터넷 하면서 다음 뉴스에 리플 만개 넘게 달린 뉴스는 처음 보네요
<Seony> 정부에서 어지간히 삽질해도 댓글 8천개가 거의 최고기록이었는데..
<jason_cLi> 예밀, 저 질문,  김구 선생님이 대한민국 건국에 공이 (다/소를 떠나서) 있다? 없다?
<jason_cLi> 써니, 무슨 뉴스요?
<yemharc> 대한민국 건국이요?
<yemharc> 당연히 있죠
<jason_cLi> 예
<yemharc> 독립운동이랑 대한민국 건국은 따로 떼놓고 보는게 이상한 겁니다
<Seony> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20141024051903475&RIGHT_REPLY=R2
<Seony> 댓글이 14600개에요
<jason_cLi> 예밀, 미안, 대기
<yemharc> 이건 과잉방어라 판단한거 같은데요
<Seony> 근데 징역은 너무하잖아요
<jason_cLi> 예밀, 얼굴책 계정 있어요?
<monos> 이 기사 비슷한거 봤는데요
<monos> 여고생 성폭행 할려는 외국인 노동장을 대학생이 제압해서 폭행했는데
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 접은지 좀 됐습니다
<monos> 그 대학생이 과잉방어로 구속
<yemharc> Seony: 과잉방어 판결이니 문제 없다는 말은 아닙니다
<yemharc> 판사 입장에서 법률로만 해석하면 저딴게 튀어나오죠. 사례도 꽤 있으니까요
<yemharc> 아마 도둑한테서 별다른 흉기가 안나와서 과잉방어 판결이 난게 아닌가 싶은데
<yemharc> 여튼 이놈의 나라는 범죄자한테 너무 관대해요
<autowiz> 50대 도둑이 도주할려고 했는데
<yemharc> 저 개인적으로는 범죄자 인권은 개소리로 여기는지라......
<autowiz> 제지하다가 그렇게 됐다는 말같은데요
<yemharc> 기사에 보면 알루미늄 건조대를 휘두른것처럼 쓰여있긴 한데
<autowiz> 나쁜짓 한사람이 적극적으로 도주할려고 하면 과잉방어 하지말고 그냥 돌려보내라는 말인지 참...
<Seony> 집안에서 맞닥뜨렸을텐데, 도주하려고 했다는 건 좀 이상한데요
<yemharc> 정말 그걸 휘둘러서 의도적으로 친건지 어떤지도 안나와있고요
<jason_cLi> 예밀 내용이 길은데....내가 여기 복사/붙여넣기 해도 될까요?
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 쿼리로 주시겠어요?
<jason_cLi> 여기서 하고 싶어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 다른 분들 양해를...
<autowiz> 주먹으로 후두려 패도 다칠수도 있고 죽을 수도있죠
<yemharc> 그럼 저보다는 다른분들꼐...
<yemharc> autowiz: 그게 미필적 고의죠
<yemharc> 여튼 제 생각은 징역형이라니 '너무했다'가 아니라 '왜 유죄냐' 군요
<autowiz> 그냥 돌려보냈다가 다시 보복이라도 하러 오면 곤란하니 , 다른집에 또 도둑질할수도있고
<autowiz> 잡는게 맞는거같기도 하구요.
<jason_cLi> 뉴라이트 역사관으로 논란을 빚었던 이인호(78) <한국방송>(KBS) 이사장이 국회 국정감사에서 “김구는 1948년 대한민국 ‘독립’에 반대하신 분으로, 대한민국 공로자로 언급하는 건 맞지 않다”고 말해 논란을 빚었다. 독립이라는 표현은 대한민국 단독정부 수립을 일컫는 것으로 보인다.
<jason_cLi> 이 이사장은 22일 국회 미래창조과학방송통신위원회(미방위)의 한국방송 대상 국감에 참고인으로 출석해 이렇게 말했다. 이는 이개호 새정치민주연합 의원이 “김구는 대한민국 체제에 반대하던 사람이라고 한 발언은 충격적”이라며 언론 인터뷰 내용을 지적한 것에 대한 대답이었다. 이 이사장은 다만,
<jason_cLi> “김구 선생은 독립운동가로서 대단히 훌륭하신 분이었다. 독립운동가로 언급해야 한다”고 덧붙였다.yyy
<autowiz> 20대 청년이 격투기를 전공했다던가 그런걸까요?
<yemharc> 아 그 내용이군요
<jason_cLi> 뉴라이트 진영은 김구 선생 등의 ‘통일정부 수립-단정 반대’를 깎아내리면서, 단정을 수립한 이승만 대통령을 ‘국부’로 칭하고 있다. 심지어 8·15도 광복절이 아니라 ‘건국절’로 고쳐 부르려 한다.
<jason_cLi> 이 이사장은 유학자로서 일제시대 친일단체를 이끌었던 조부 이명세의 행적과 관련해 “할아버지의 행적이 옳다 생각하지는 않는다. 조부는 일본과 타협하고 체제에 안주했던 사람이다. 광의로 말하면 친일일 수 있다”고 말했다. 그러면서도 “중일전쟁 뒤 한국에서 직업을 갖고 산다는 것 자체가
<jason_cLi> 오욕이었다”며 조부가 ‘직업인’에 불과했는 식으로 말했다.
<jason_cLi> 그는 지난달 9일 <한겨레>와의 통화에서 “(조부는) 유학의 세를 늘려가기 위해 타협하면서 사신 것이다. 그런 식으로 친일을 단죄하면 일제시대 중산층은 다 친일파”라고 말한 바 있다.
<jason_cLi> 기사 제목은
<autowiz> 술취했으니 실수로 그럴수도있을거같은데요.
<jason_cLi> 이인호 KBS 이사장 "김구는 대한민국 공로자 아니다"
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 김구 선생님에 대한 내용은 일종의 말장난인데요
<yemharc> 실제로 '대한민국 체제'에 반대한건 맞습니다.
<jason_cLi> 그쵸?! 씨앙~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 이게 말장난인게, 김구 선생님이 반대한 대한민국 체제라는게 남북 분단 + 각각의 정부 수립이거든요
<yemharc> 통일정부를 세워야 한다고 주장하신거라
<jason_cLi> OK OK
<jason_cLi> 난, 내가 잘못 알고 있나~ 싶어서..
<yemharc> 뉴또라이가 좀 역사 해석의 신기원(...)을 보여주고 있긴 하죠
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> autowiz: 취해서 그런건 대부분 감형 요소인데 사실 반대인게 맞지 않을까요;;
<jason_cLi> 알미늄 빨래 건조대'가 흉기다?
<jason_cLi> 변호사도 얘기하는 군요.
<yemharc> 흉기의 정의가 사실 별거 아니긴 하니까요;;
<autowiz> 흉하게 생긴건 다 흉기죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 핸드폰으로 쳐도 특수폭행인지라.....
<Seony> 원래 법이라는게 귀에 걸면 귀걸이 코에 걸면 코걸이죠
<autowiz> 지포라이타 주먹에 쥐고 치면 , 이건 어떻게 될까요?
<yemharc> 애초에 폭행이라는게 "친다"는 행위가 중요한거지 피해정도는 고려대상이 아니라더군요
<yemharc> autowiz: 손에 무언가를 쥐었기 때문에 특수폭행입니다
<autowiz> 손 안에 쥐어도 같다는 말씀이신거죠?
<jason_cLi> autowiz: *아마* 예밀 말씀이 맞을꺼요.
<autowiz> 뭐 저는 지포라이터는 없지만서두 ^_^
<jason_cLi> 난 예밀 말이라면 자다가 콩으로 메주를 쑨다고 해도 믿어.
<yemharc> 네
<autowiz> 오오 전폭적인 신뢰를 받고 계시네요 ~
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 어쩌다 제 신뢰도가 그렇게 올라간겁니까;;
<jason_cLi> 낮 술?
<autowiz> 다른 믿을 만한 사람이 없어서 그런걸까요? ㅋ
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌
<Seony> 자다가 콩으로 메주를 쒀서 보여드렸나보네요
<Seony> ㅋ
<jason_cLi> 한참 웃었어요.
<bluedusk> 헐
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 제말은 안믿으시면서
<bluedusk> 제가 오픈스택 설치해드린다니깐.;
<yemharc> 재밌네요. 경우에 따라서는 딱딱한 바닥이나 벽도 특수폭행의 '위험한 물건'에 해당된답니다
<yemharc> .........진짜 해석 나름이네
<Seony> 얼마 전에, 백투더퓨처에 나오는 공중에 뜨는 보드 나왔다고 해서 말 많았던거 아시죠?
<Seony> 근데, 이번에 진짜가 나왔나봐요...
<yemharc> 아 그거..... 지나가는 기사로 보긴 했습니다
<Seony> 게다가 영상 촬영한 곳이 신뢰도 높은 곳이라, 이번엔 진짜인갑네요...
<yemharc> ㄸㄸㄸ
<Seony> The Verge에서 찍었더라구요.  그러니까, 구라 영사은 아니라는 말.
<Seony> http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/21/7025197/i-rode-a-real-hoverboard
<Seony> 다만 가격이 좀... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 페북에 제가 제일 좋아하는 페이지가 하나 있는데요, 엔하위키 수준으로 좋아하는데 요즘 자료가 많이 안올라오네요...
<Seony> 제목은 "어이쿠 호갱님 오셨어요" ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무지 재밌습니다
<yemharc> 바닥이 전도체 판으로 돼 있어야 구동 되나보네요
<monos> 우분투 14.04에서는 컴피즈 큐브가 되던데 14.10에서는 컴피즈 큐브가 안되네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 오 임수다
<bluedusk> 오 임수님 안녕하세요 (__)
<monos> 서버를 임대비만 받고 빌려주기도 하네요
<Seony> 서버 호스팅이라고 합니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 서버 호스팅 이거 기계를 빌려주는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 그런 것도 있고 아닌 것도 있죠
<monos> 내가 사업하는건 아니지만 서버를 빌려서 이거저것 해보고 싶은건 많이 있네요
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 서버 빌릴돈으로 그냥 집에서 돌려보시는게..
<jason_cLi> 대부분 임차권...이죠, 장비 자체를 빌리는 게 아니고...사용권리를 얻는 거
<bluedusk>  Seony 님 아까 링크주신 동영상
<bluedusk> 제가 영어를 제대로 알아먹었던거면
<bluedusk> 자기력을 이용한 거네요?
<Seony> 그런거 같아요.  저도 걍 대충 보고 꺼서 확실히는 모르겠어요.  프로토타입이라는데, 천만원이 넘는 거라고 하니까 관심이 없어지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 자기부상열차랑 비슷한 원리같아요 초전도체는 아니지만...
<Seony> 요즘 어쌔신 크리드2 하는데, 생각보다 재밌네요
<monos> Seony: 님 어쌔신 크리드2 pc용으로 하세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 겜기로 해요
<monos> 게임기가 그래픽이 더 좋쵸?
<Seony> 근데 앞으로는 컴으로 할까 생각 중이에요
<Seony> 보통 피씨가 그래픽 더 좋지않아요?
<monos> 피씨는 그래픽 옵션으로 엄청 좋게 할려면 돈이 엄청나게 들어가요
<monos> 그래픽카드 엄청 비싼거 사서 달아야 되요
<monos> 그래서 풀옵션은 꿈도 못꿈
<Seony> 얼마 전에 스팀에서 툼레이더 세일하길래 걍 사서 했는데, 패드도 잘되고 해서 앞으로는 컴퓨터로 할까 생각 중이에요
<bluedusk> 스팀에서 엑박패드가 잘 되죠..ㅡㅡ;
<monos> 스팀OS 이번에 새로 나왔던데 깔아보진 않았는데 스팀OS깔면 리눅스용 게임 몇가지는 할수 있겠네요
<Seony> 엑박패드도 잘되고 플삼 패드도 잘 되요
<Seony> 둘다 연결해봤는데 잘 되더라구요
<yemharc> 스팀OS는 애초에 리눅스에요
<Seony> 요즘 겜회사들이 독점작으로 내는 경우가 거의 없다는 사실을 알아서, 이젠 플스4 살까말까 고민되더라구요...
<yemharc> 그래픽 퍼포먼스는 일정량까지는 콘솔이 더 좋고요
<yemharc> 플스2같이 마개조 한 물건은 PC로는 못 따라갑니다
<Seony> 제가 영화는 두번세번 보는데, 게임은 리플레이 안하거든요...  그러다보니 겜기는 더 고민되네요..
<monos> 게임 하기 가장 좋은건 윈도우 OS인거 같아요 안나오게는게 없는거 같아요
<Seony> 플4랑 빡원 살 돈은 있는데, 성능좋은 컴퓨터 두고 괜히 사나 싶고...
<monos> 예전엔 플스용으로만 소프트가 나와서 어쩔수 없이 사도 요즘은 pc용으로도 전부 나오니 살필요가 없을거 같아요
<yemharc> 콘솔로만 나오는 게임도 있긴 하니까요
<Seony> 네 근데 그게 요즘은 몇개 안되더라구요.  그래서 고민하고 있어요
<yemharc> 서양쪽 게임들은 요즘 다 PC로 나오니까요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 라스트 오브 어스 해봤는데, 재밌긴 재밌더라구요.  근데 라스트 오브 어스랑 언차티드 빼면 플스 독점작이 그게 다인거 같아요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 엑박 시장이 많이 커져서
<yemharc> 한쪽 독점으로 내도 이득이 별로 없어요
<Seony> 독점작 하려고 겜기를 사려니, 살림만 더 늘어나고...
<yemharc> 독점으로 나오는거 대부분은 콘솔 제작사랑 계약맺고 돈 받고 내주는거라
<Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 그래서 마소는 자기가 만들었습니다! (헤일로)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 겜기가, 한글화 작업된거 하려면 한국에서 구입을 해야하는데, 한국은 또 겜이 너무 비싸요
<jasonjang> ?
<jasonjang> test
<samahui_WS> 독재가 아닌 통제 국가죠
<yemharc> glory: http://ngee.tistory.com/326
<Seony> 재밌네요 http://bugbear5.tumblr.com/post/100738459241
<yemharc> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 소수의 기득권이( 이제 다 국회의원등등 해먹으니 소수도 아니죠) 전 국민을 조정하려하고 있죠
<yemharc> 저거 패러디가 참 많더라구요
<Seony> samahui_WS, https://twitter.com/_shinnandang/status/524009413648982016
<glory> thx~
<Seony> 의미심장하네요
<samahui_WS> 저도 저런거 싫어서 리눅스 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이젠 보안진단 이라는 목적의 해킹 프로그램(일지도 모르는)을 합법적으로 배포하네요
<yemharc> 근데 가끔 생각합니다
<yemharc> 리눅스가 보안에 강하다(virus free, malware free)는 자신감은 어디서 나오는가.....
<Seony> 역시 음모론에서 주장하는 최종적인 종착지는 결국 정부가 모든 사회를 통제하는 세상인데, 그리 되가고 있다는 생각이 들어요
<yemharc> 사실 제 생각에 점유율 20%만 되도 문제가 장난 아닐거 같걷ㄴ요
<yemharc> New World Order군요
<samahui_WS> 보안에 강하고 말고를 떠나서 국가적으로다가 윈도우 중심인지라 중심에서 벗어나면 그래도 감시할만한 프로그램들이 현저하게 줄죠
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유닉스 계통 운영체제들이, 수퍼유저가 뚫리면 윈도우보다 더 문제가 심각하지 않을까 싶어요
<Seony> 모든게 보이잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 바로 그 점이죠
<yemharc> 정공법이 아니라도
<yemharc> 모르는 사람은 다 뚫립니다
<yemharc> 소셜해킹이 가장 쉽고 빠르고 가성비 좋죠
<yemharc> 문자 한통에 가짜 사이트 하나로 얼마나 많이 털렸는지 생각해 보면
<yemharc> 루트 비번 달라고 하면 그냥 내줄걸요?
<Seony> 글쵸.  게다가 소셜 서비스 업체는 아예 유저의 행동까지 모아서 분석할판인데요
<yemharc> 그래도 점점 컴퓨터 자체에 익숙한 ㄸ는 당연한 세대가 치고 올라오니까
<yemharc> 괜찮아 질거라 생각은 합니다만
<Seony> 마이너리티 리포트가, 소셜 데이터 분석해서 나올지도 모르는 판이에요
<yemharc> 그건 통계적인것도 필요할듯 싶어요
<yemharc> 아마 데이터 누적이 10년은 더 되야하지 않을까요
<Seony> 앞으로 10년 금방이죠.  10년이 문제인게 아니라, 그런 세상이 "허무맹랑"한 얘기가 아니라는게 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> good morning! pchero_work
<glory> http://ngee.tistory.com/326 follow this link but do not work ibus~
<jason_cLi> glory: w8
<jason_cLi> glory: 지금 몇 판 설치중 요?
<pchero_work> 하이욤 ㅎ
<monos> ws는 무슨 약자일까요?
<monos> tp는 데스크탑인거 같은데
<monos> ws는 모르겠네요
<jason_cLi> w8 = wait, ws = work station...ETC
<jason_cLi> tp != desk top
<Seony> w8 = 오 고급단어...
<jason_cLi> 알면서~ !! ^^
<monos> 워크스테이션이 고급 서버 같은 컴퓨터죠?
<autowiz> 내일 오전에 모닝콜 해드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 아뇨, 왜요? ㅎ
<Seony> 혼자만 일어나기 싫으셔서 ㅋ
<jason_cLi> 아침까지 눈 부릅뜨고 있을 기세!
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ 즐거운 모임들 갖으세요
<samahui_TP> 전 아기봐야되요 ㅎㅎ
<glory> ^^ i'm using lubutu 14.04 live cd~
<jason_cLi> glory: http://bagjunggyu.blogspot.kr/2014/04/ubuntu-1404-lts.html
<jason_cLi> monos: 내일 월례 모임에 안가요?
<monos> 월례 모임이요?
<jason_cLi> monos: 내일 월례 모임에 안가요? http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?p=122232&f=39#p122232
<autowiz> 우분투 세미나 라고나 할가요
<glory> thx jason_cLi i"m following
<monos> jason_cLi: 저는 지방대구 살아서 왔다가 갔다가 차비가 없어서 못가요
<autowiz> 차비드리면 오실수 있으시겠어요?
<jason_cLi> glory: 잘 되기 바래요.
<monos> 세미나 가면 많이 배우고 오는거죠?
<monos> 근데 차비 줄사람도 없자나요
<jason_cLi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 배우는 사람도 있고 , 시간 때우는 사람도 있죠
<Seony> 친목이죠
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 앗 저도 차비 주나요?
<jason_cLi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가서 사람들 만나고 얘기듣고...
<autowiz> 맘같아선 서니님 차비를 드리고 싶지만 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 원래 커뮤니티 같은데서 친목질하면 쫓겨나지 않나요?
<jason_cLi> 내가 키가 쫌만 더 컸어요...콱! ㅋ
<monos> 그러고 보니 회비도 있네요
<jason_cLi> 아, 2차= 술자리 안가면 회비 무 필요.
<monos> 저는 서울로 이사가면 자주 가고 싶네요
<monos> 한달에 한번씩 꼭 갈수 있을듯
<monos> 서울로 이사는 갈수 있을지 모르겠네요
<samahui_TP> 써니님 차비를 드린다뇨... 항공료가 많이 저렴하게 느껴지시는 갑부신가요? 혹시 억수루???
<samahui_TP> 서니님 차비를 드릴꺼면 저... 애기볼 보모하나 구해주세요 저도 가게요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 주말에도 애기 안봐주면 마눌님한테 맞을거 같아요
<jason_cLi> 호갱님, 따라가기 눌렀어요. 잼있네요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 애플 신형 아이맥은 5K해상도군요.... 근데 가격이 델의 5K모니터 가격 비슷이네요... 모니터 사면 아이맥본체가 덤으로 따라오는 구조인가?? 맥이 많이 저렴해졌군요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님은 월-금요일까지만 irc오고 토요일 휴일은 절대 안오던데요
<samahui_TP> 주말에 절대로는 아니고 출근하면 오죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 출근안하면 거진 농구코트에서 살았었어요
<samahui_TP> 다만.. 이제 아기가 생겨서 아기보면서 시간다 보낼듯해요
<monos> 아이맥 5k 되는건 비싸던데요
<monos> 300만원 넘던데
<monos> 5k안되는거 160-170만원
<monos> 저두 처음에 보고 아 살만하네 했는데
<samahui_TP> 델 모니터만 그가격이거든요
<monos> 5k 안되는거였어요
<samahui_TP> 비교해보면 싸다고 생각되서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 델 모니터가 더 비싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 델 모니터 보고 아이맥봤더니 확실히 아이맥이 저렴해 보이는 효과가 있더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_cLi> Seony: 호갱님, 따라가기 눌렀어요. 잼있네요. ㅎ
<Seony> 호갱님 완전 재밌어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기 보면, 열받기보단 웃기는게 더 많더라구요
<monos> 저는 델모니터 안 사용해봐서 모르겠는데 델 모니터가 그렇게 좋은건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 델이 좋은게 아니라,
<monos> 가격이 엄청 비싸지만 사용자가 많은거 같아서 궁금하네요
<samahui_TP> 고해상도 모델이 잘나와요
<Seony> 델이서 5k 모니터를 출시했는데, 그게 아이맥 5k보다 더 비싸요
<samahui_TP> 솔직히 모니터 좋다 싶은건 헬쥐가 좋은편이죠
<Seony> 모니터만 있는게, 상급 컴퓨터를 내장한 것보다 더 비싸다는게 말이 많아진거죠
<samahui_TP> 그렇쵸
<samahui_TP> 모니터만 있는것보다는 비슷한가격에 본체 내장된 아이맥이 났다고 말한겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 네
<Seony> 문명 우주편이 나왔나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 아이맥 저두 한번쯤 사용해보고 싶은데 가격이 비싸서 엄두를 못내겠어요
<bluedusk> Seony, 그거 아직 예약 중이고 발매 전으로 알고 있는데요 11월말 발매 예정 아닌ㄴ가요?
<Seony> 아이맥 말고 맥미니로 해보세요.  그게 가격은 더 저렴할 거에요
<samahui_TP> 문명우주편은 아주 오래전에 시드마이어가 냈었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아 네.  발매 예정./
<monos> 우주편 재미있겠네요
<monos> 문명이 중독성이 강하죠?
<monos> 저는 한번도 안해봤는데
<monos> 문명 우주편 나오면 한번해봐야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> 알파센타우리 라고 문명의 우주버젼 비슷한게 있었죠
<samahui_TP> 아마도 기억이 맞는지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Seony> 이번에 나오는건 아마 좀 다른 걸 거에요...
<samahui_TP> 문명1때 이야기 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 문명 해봤는데, 영 재미없어요
<Seony> 저하고는 안맞는 겜이더라구요
<monos> 저는 삼국지를 재미있게 해봤는데 시뮬레이션 게임
<samahui_TP> 문명 재미있고 없고를 떠나서 한번 하다보면 시간가는줄 모르는건 맞는거 같아요
<monos> 전략시뮬레이션 땅따먹기 운명도 비슷한거죠?
<samahui_TP> 정말 문명하셨습니다! 소리 들을만해요
<samahui_TP> 삼국지 비슷하지만 좀 더 새부적으로 이기는 방식이 많다는 차이가 있죠
<monos> 문명 우주편 나오면 해봐야 겠어요
<pchero_work> 문명 우주편 리눅스에서도 된다죠? ㅎ
<monos> 요즘은 거의 게임을 안해봐서
<samahui_TP> 문명:비욘드어스
<monos> 오 리눅스에서 까지 되면 꼭 해봐야 겠네요 리눅스에서 꼭해야 겠어요
<pchero_work> 저도 이번 문명은 구매할 예정. ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 전 복사할 예정... 이 아니고 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 할 시간도 없어서 나중에 주얼로 나오면 살까 싶어요
<monos> 게임 배포회사에서 세일할때 구매 해야 되요
<samahui_TP> 스팀이나 오리진으로 온라인구매를 많이 하지만... 게임은 확실히 시디나 디스켓을 직접 가지고 있어야 소장한 느낌인 1인인지라..
<samahui_TP> 소장하고 싶은데 목록만 소장하니 좀 아쉬워요
<samahui_TP> 뭐 ... 시간도 없어서 게임 구입은 당분간은 안하겠지만요
<monos> 그런데 시디나 dvd같은거는 손상 되거나 나중에 인식 못하면 못사용해서 스팀이나 오리진 같은데 소장하는게 안정한거 같아요
<Seony> samahui_TP, 저도 그렇게 생각했는데요, 막상 엑박360이랑 플3 씨디들을 보니 이게 다 짐이더라구요..
<yemharc> 문명은 그냥 타임머신일 뿐입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어느분은 "게임이 질려서 접은"게 아니라 "원래 생활로 돌아가지 못하는 공포" 때문에 문명을 지웠다더군요
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 근데
<yemharc> 본인은 2개월간 빠져 살았다고 글을 올렸는데
<yemharc> 나중에 세이브파일 스샷을 보니 6개월인게 함정입니다
<Seony> 옛날에 스팀에서 문명5를 샀었긴 했는데, 한 번 해보고 지웠어요.
<jason_cLi> 예밀 말씀 무슨 뜻인지...6개월 함정?
<yemharc> jason_cLi: 자기 체험담을 올린 사람이
<yemharc> "2개월간 빠져 살다가 무서워서 접었다"고 적었는데
<yemharc> 나중에 세이브 파일 기록을 보니 6개월간 빠져 살았다는 말입니다
<Seony> 타임머신 탄게 맞군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 시간이 3배 빨리.......
<Seony> 디아블로 확장팩을 한달 전에 샀는데, 한시간 하다보니 별 다를게 없어서 아직도 안하고 있어요.
<Seony> 확실히 재미가 없긴 없나보네요
<jason_cLi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_cLi> 아~
<jason_cLi> 게임 오락 중독이 사람따라 참 심한 사람도 있긴 있나봐요~
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 저도 게임 좋아하지만, 그 정도까진 아니거든요..
<jason_cLi> 하기야, 나도 8비트 께임에 일주일동안 식음&수면을 전폐하고 몰입한 적이 있었죠.
<Seony> 자기절제가 좀 가능하달까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 절제가 잘 안되는게 2가지가 있는데, 다행히 게임은 아니에요
<yemharc> 그래도 디아3 확팩은 성공한겁니다
<Seony> 평은 좋더라구요
<yemharc> 디아3를 개판쳐놨ㄴ느데
<yemharc> 그나마 확팩에서 대부분 만회한거거든요
<Seony> 어쩌면, 확장팩도 잘 팔아먹기위한 고도의 전략!
<jason_cLi> 7일째, 딱 끊은 이유가...5" 플로피에 저장을 않한 상태에서 *무의식*적으로 전원 코드를 건드렸다가...에~ 인생 부질없다~ 고 딱 끊었어요.
<yemharc> 런줄 알았는데
<yemharc> 3가 워낙 막장이라.......
<yemharc> 애초에 디렉터가 "디아가 뭔지 몰랐다" 라고 고백하고 퇴사할 정도였으니까요
<yemharc> 그냥 "보스깨면 되는 게임"으로 생각하고 제작했대요
<yemharc> 물론
<jason_cLi> Seony: 절제힘든  2종 세트가 뭐요?
<yemharc> 디아블로에서_보스는_중요하지_않습니다.notimportant
<Seony> 먹는 거랑 음악 듣는 거에요.
<Seony> 음식 앞에 있으면, 제가 봐도 좀 심하게 판단력이 흐려져요
<jason_cLi> 아~ 먹는 거야..조절 중이고, 음악이야 뭐~
<jason_cLi> 아~ 수집욕?
<Seony> 수집욕은 부차적으로 딸려오는 거구요, 음악 들을 때는 좀 정신을 못차리는 경향이 있어요
<yemharc> 음악이라
<Seony> 사실 오늘도 퇴근하고 게임하려고 했는데, 여태 음악듣느라 못하고 있어요
<jason_cLi> 그런 면이? 오~
<jason_cLi> 귀가 좋은 편요?
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 올 겨울부터(아마 12월) 구글뮤직 한국 서비스를 한다는 소리가 많더군요
<Seony> 5시 반에 퇴근해서 지금 10시 반인데 아직까지 음악 듣고 있어요
<Seony> 어릴 때 피아노를 좀 배웠거든요.  음감이 좀 있어요
<jason_cLi> 음...좋네요
<Seony> 근데 좀 특이한 게요, 피아노를 시작했는데 지금은 헤비메틀 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거의 광적으로 좋아해요
<jason_cLi> 이해되요.
<jason_cLi> 이해해요.
<Seony> 상대음감은 갖고있는데, 음감이 아주 예민하거나 그렇진 않아요
<Seony> 절대음감 테스트를 해봤는데, 걍 평범한 사람보다 살짝 나은 정도?
<Seony> 아는 분 말로는, 절대음감이랑 상대음감은 다른 능력이라고는 하는데, 뭐 사실 그게 사는데 도움되는건 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 음악을 들을 때는 좀 신경이 쓰여요.  그래서 음악들을 때 정신이 팔리나봐요
<jason_cLi> 예에~
<Seony> 특이한게, 절대음감이랑 상대음감은 동시 취득이 안된다네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 그건 몰랐우...
<Seony> 아는 분이, 음대 박사과정 공부 중인데 그분은 절대음감을 갖고계시거든요
<Seony> 그분이 하시는 얘기가 두개는 동시에 안나온다더라구요..
<jason_cLi> 아~ 내 학생때 절대음감였는데...
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 아무리 노력해도 상대음감만... ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 지금은 몰라요. 그런데...음감 말고 ㅋㅋㅋ 청력문제인지~ 고/저급 헤드셑/스피커를 구분 못해요. <---- 이상하죠? 그래서
<Seony> 저도 구분 안되던데요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 오디오 아무거나 막 들어요. ㅎ
<jason_cLi> <---- 자칭 막귀
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 걍 사람들 리뷰 보고 사요
<jason_cLi> 크게 다른 걸 모르겠더라고요. 길게 쓴 글 보고 다시 비교해도 난~ 차이를 모르겠더라고요.  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ.
<Seony> 근데 이거저거 써보다보니, 제가 좋아하는 소리는 뭔지 알겠더라구요
<Seony> 저는 고음이랑 저음 쎈 소리 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 예 ㅎ
<Seony> 이퀄라이저에서 Rock이나 Metal로 세팅된 소리요
<jason_cLi> 예, i know
<Seony> 음악씨디 중 더 이상 발매가 안되는게 많아서 좀 아쉬워요..
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 퇴근시간이 다가옵니다
<jason_cLi> 안드로이드 마켓, = 구글 플레이'의 무료 앱이 유료 앱보다 배포자에게 더 수익성있다"라는 말은 무슨 뜻인지 아는 분?
<Seony> 광고로 버는 수입이 더 크단 얘기일 거에요
<jason_cLi> 조회/클릭 수 요?
<Seony> 네 앱 안에 들어가는 구글애드인가...
<yemharc> 넵 인앱광고입니다
<jason_cLi> 아~듣고 보니  좀 이해되네요.          인앱 구매'는 뭔지~ 이건 직접 찾아 봐야 겠네요.
<yemharc> 왜냐면 해적질이 쩔거든요
<jason_cLi> 예? 건 또 뭐요?
<jason_cLi> 해적질이랑은 또 무슨 상관?
<yemharc> piracy => apk 같은 설치파일 추출해서 뿌리는거요
<yemharc> 그럼 당연히 유료앱 수익이 줄어들잖아요
<yemharc> 그러니까 애초에 무료로 풀고 인앱광고로 돈을 버는거죠
<yemharc> 인앱광고는 애초에 인터넷에 연결된걸 받아와서 카운트 하는거니 앱이 정품(?)이건 아니건 상관없거든요
<jason_cLi> 인앱광고 = 인앱구매 = 광고수익, 이런 뜻 ?
<yemharc> 인앱광고랑 인앱구매는 별개입니다
<jason_cLi> 그래서 알아 보려고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 인앱 광고는 말 그대로 화면 일정 부분을 항상 광고가 차지하는거구요
<yemharc> 인앱 구매는 예를들면 그 항상 보이는 광고를 안나타나게 삭제하려면 0.99달러를 내시오... 해서 앱 내에서 결제를 하는게 인앱결제에요 (인앱구매)
<jason_cLi> 오~
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다~
<jason_cLi> C U soon
<samahui_TP> 퇴근 잘들하시고 즐거운 주말 보내세요. 전 이만 가볼께요
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 xmark는 스마트폰으로 안되나요?
<monos> jason_cLi: 스마트폰 으로 북마크 한것들도 동기화 하고 싶은데 방법을 모르겠네요
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 계신가요?
<jason_cLi> monos: 스마트폰으론 안되요, 웹 으로 접근해야 해요.
<monos> jason_cLi: 네 그게 문제라서요
<monos> jason_cLi: 스마트폰으로 웹보다가 즐겨찾기를 하면 동기화가 안되어서요
<jason_cLi> 웹으로 접근하는 수밖에...
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 윈도우 i.e 에서는 gmail.com으로 북마크 동기화 월래 안되는건가요?
<monos> 윈도우 익스플로러에서요
<monos> hotmail.co.kr으로는 동기화 잘되던데요
<monos> gmail.com으로 하니 동기화가 안되요
<monos> 모든 북마크를 한곳으로 동기화를 한곳으로 하고 싶은데 잘안되네요
<monos> 스마트이랑 ie가 문제요
<jason_cL1> monos: 되네요
<jason_cL1> 스마트폰에 앱 있어요. 유료, 내가 이거 깜박했어요. ie에서도 되는데...
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 제가 익스플로러를 hotmail.co.kr으로 지금 동기화 했는데요
<monos> 이걸 gmail.co.kr으로 동기화 바꿀려고 하는데 잘안되요
<monos> gmail.com으로
<jason_cL1> 복수 계정은 지원하지 않아요.
<monos> 네 그래서 로그인 계정 하나를 새로 만들어서 gmail.com으로 동록했는데 북마크가 아예 동기화 안되요
<jason_cL1> 스마트폰이 안드로이드 죠?
<monos> 네
<monos> 안드로이드 베가에요
<jason_cL1> 그럼 되요.
<monos> 베가에요
<jason_cL1> 복수 계정 동시 지원은 안되니까...1개에서 복사 후 2번째 계정으로 쓸 수 있어요.
<monos> 그럼 윈도우 새로 깔고 gmail.com으로 등록하면 동기화 되겠네요?
<jason_cL1> 아뇨.
<jason_cL1> 윈도 새로 설치 불필요.
<jason_cL1> 핫매일 계정의 책갈피를 남겨 놓은 상태에서 지메일 계정으로 올리기(업로드)하면 되죠.
<monos> hotmail.com 북마크를 복사해두고
<monos> 이건 백업해두었어요
<monos> 이걸 지메일로 동기화 바꾸고 싶은데요
<jason_cL1> 핱메일 계정은 상관없이, 핱메일 계정의 책갈피가 브라우져에 남아 있는 상태에서...지메일 계정으로 로그인 하고, 지메일 계정으로 *올리기* 하면 되쟎아요.
<jason_cL1> 또는
<jason_cL1> 지메일 계정으로 로그인 한 후, 핱메일 계정의 책갈피를 불러오기
<jason_cL1> 하면 되죠
<jason_cL1> 이해가 안되요?
<monos> 지메일로 로그인했는데요 책갈피가 없어요
<jason_cL1> 로그인한 지메일 계정에는 책갈피가 당연히 없죠. 처음 로그인 했을테니....그렇다면, 브라우져에 있을 책갈피를 지메일 계정으로 올리기(업로드) 하거나 또는
<jason_cL1> 핱메일 계정의 빽업해 놓은 책갈피를 불러 오면 되죠.
<jason_cL1> 지금 오에스가 뭐요?
<monos> 다른 주소에서 메일 보내기:
<jason_cL1> 지금 쓰는 오에스가 뭐요?
<monos> 윈도우 10 프리뷰 버전이에요
<monos> 9860
<monos> 빌드 9860 2틀전에 나왔네요
<jason_cL1> 내가 gui 원격지원할 수 있을까요?
<monos> 멀로 하시게요?
<monos> 깔아야 하지만 가능합니다.
<jason_cL1> 난 team viewer 를 선호하지만, 윈도우 기본 rdp 또는...기본으로 해 보까요?
<jason_cL1> 편한 걸로 선택하세요.
<monos> team viewer  제가 설치 해볼게요
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> 제가 잠깐해보고 안되면 해주세요
<monos> 먼가 한가지 생각난게 있어서요
<jason_cL1> 팀뷰어 설치하지 말고, 1번만 사용하기로 실행후 내게 id 번호와 비밀번호 4~6자리 글을 알려주세요.
<jason_cL1> 팀뷰어는 리눅스에서도 잘 되죠 ^^
<monos> jason_cL1: 님
<jason_cL1> 예
<monos> jason_cL1: 966 868 492 // 4241
<jason_cL1> ie 에서 먼저 해요?
<monos> 네 ie를 동기화를 gmail로 바꾸는게 이슈
<razGon_MBP> 하이요
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 포럼 화면이 바뀐지가 오래 되었나요?
<monos> jason_cL1: 님 감사합니다.
<jason_cL1> ^^
<monos> 덕분에 모든걸 해결했어요
<monos> jason_cL1: 님 빠진게 한가지 있는거 같아요 lastpass는 익스플로러용 가서 받아서 설치 하면 되죠
<jason_cL1> 물놀이죠 ㅎ
<jason_cL1> pushbullet 받은 거 있어요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 스마트폰으로 3가지 프로그램 다 설치 되어 있어요
<jason_cL1> 내가 화면갈무리 사진 한장 보냈는데...아마..내쪽에서 잘못 보낸 듯...통과! ㅎ
<monos> bona66@gmail.com sent you a link
<monos> 왔습니다.
<monos> jason_cL1: 온건 알겠는데요 파일 보는방법을 모르겠습니다.
<monos> file:///C:/Users/Bona/Desktop/제목 없음.png
<jason_cL1> 아 잘못 갔네요. 무시 또는 삭제하면 되겠어요. 잘못된 계정에서 보낸 거요.
<jason_cL1> 내 다시 보내께요
<monos> jason_cL1: 님 왔어요 내화면 갈무리 스샷 왔어요
<monos> jason_cL1: 로그인 안했을때는 저랑 같은화면이에요 로그인 하면 화면색이 바뀌에요
<monos> jason_cL1: 로그인 안했을때는 저랑 같은화면이에요 로그인 하면 화면색이 바꿔요
<jason_cL1> 로그 인'해도 마찬가지요~ monos
<monos> jason_cL1: 님 저는 잘 모르겠네요 저희집에선 로그인 전에는 jason_cL1님이랑 같은 화면이고 로그인화면 주황색으로 바꿔요
<jason_cL1> 내일 실무자 오면 물어 봐야겠어요. ㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> jason_cL1: 님 오늘 정말 고마웠습니다.
<jason_cL1> 천만에요~
<monos> 이제 os 브라우저 안가리고 마음편하게 막 사용할수 있겠습니다.
<autowiz> 냠냠
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하십니까 ~
<Work_Seony> 입맛을 한 번 다져주시니 깨어있으신걸 확인할 수 있네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 아... 오늘 모임가야하는데 아직 잠도 못자고 큰일이네요
<Work_Seony> 잠이 원래 많이 없으신가봐요?
<autowiz> 자는거 시간 아까워 하는 편이지요
<Work_Seony> 저도 무지 아까워하는데요, 잠이 너무 많아서 견딜 수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 회사생활 같이 하다보니까
<autowiz> 잠이 많은 사람도있고 잠이 적은 사람도 있고 그렇더라구요
<Work_Seony> 잠 적은 사람이 제일 부러워요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 하이요
<autowiz> 서니님 계신가요?
<Work_Seony> 네
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-25
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 즐거운 주말입니다.
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.  근데 필요하시면 언제든 말씀하세요
<Work_Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=183299&s_no=183299&page=5
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아나 이런 막상 세미나 갈려니
<autowiz> 겁나 멀군요
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다~~
<jason_cL1> autowiz: 안/갈껴? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 못가겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_cL1> ok
<jason_cL1> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cL1> 잠은 좀 잤슈?
<autowiz> 네 좀 잤습니다 ㅎ
<jason_cL1> 난, 지금 오늘 세미나 내용 살피는 중이요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 관심이 많이 가긴 하는데 말이지요
<jason_cL1> 아마, (집안 사정땜에) 세미나 자야 할~. ㅋㅋㅋ 내용은 관심이 안가는데요. ^^
<jason_cL1> 참, autowiz는 emacs를 아얄씨 클라연트로 사용해요?
<autowiz> 보통 vi 를 쓰구요 emacs 는 잘 몰라요 ^^
<jason_cL1> 아얄씨 클라연트로 vi를 쓴다고요?
<jason_cL1> 왜 물어보냐면, autowiz 대화마치고 나갈때, erc 인가? 머라고 표시되면서 ...emacs의irc client라고  표시를 남기더라고요.
<autowiz> 아 그래요?
<jason_cL1> emace
<jason_cL1> 예.
<autowiz> quassel windows 용 쓰는데요
<autowiz> 나갈때라고 하시면
<jason_cL1> 거 별일이네요.
<autowiz> 접속종료 말씀하시는걸가요?
<jason_cL1> 예
<jason_cL1> 예 아얄씨 /quit 할 때요.
<jasonjang> 이젠 emace 안보이니 그만해도 되요~ ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 토요일 저녁에 되엇네요
<autowiz> 저녁에 -> 저녁이
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 알고 지내는 형님 을 영어로 표현하자면 어떻게 될까요?
<autowiz> 그냥 friend 는 좀 어색한거 같고
<autowiz> known people 도 좀 그렇고
<monos> "This is my friend. I treat him like my own brother.
<monos> 이거 구글에서 검색하니 나오네요
<monos> 친형처럼 생각한다고 하네요
<monos> autowiz: 님 혹시 애플 기계 없어도 iclould 쓸수 있죠?
<monos> autowiz: 님 혹시 애플에 가입하고 싶은데 가입하는 루트를 모르겠네요
<monos> wet: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> wet: 님 혹시 여기로 오는 주소가 chat.freenode.net:6667 맞나요?
<jasonGo2Seminar> autowiz hi bro~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> jasonGo2Seminar: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonGo2Seminar> 답 드렸우 autowiz
<monos> 여기 오는 다른 irc프로그램으로 오는 주소가 chat.freenode.net:667 맞나요?
<jasonGo2Seminar> 하이 monos 틀렸어요
<jasonGo2Seminar> 저 지금 전철 & 음주
<jasonGo2Seminar> 마침. 나중 뵈요
<JasonJang> monos, 아이클라우드 쓸 수 없어요. 위 서버 주소 틀렸어요.
<JasonJang> autowiz, hi~ 아주 친한 형님이면 hi! bro~ 하면 되요
<autowiz> 다른사람한테 영어로 말할려다 보니 뭐라고 해야할지 잘 몰라서서 그랬어요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 직접 부르는 게 아니고 타인에게 설명하려고요? 그럼 다르죠!!
<JasonJang> 앞뒤 문장을 봐야 알겠는데... ㅎ
<monos> autowiz: 님 여기 주소좀 알려주세요
<monos> 여기 irc.freenode.net:6667 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 저는 6665 랑 7000 씁니다
<monos> 주소가 맞나요?
<autowiz> 6667 은 irc 이용한 악성봇때문에 막혀있는경우가 종종 있습니다.
<monos> chat도 안되고
<monos> irc도 안되고 도대체 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> chat.freenode.net:7000 은 어떠신가요?
<monos> [leguin.freenode.net] *** No Ident response
<monos> 이러고 접속이 안되네요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> hi~ monos!
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 여기 irc프로그램으로 올때 주소가 chat.freenode.net:6667 아니면 주소가 어딘지 혹시 모르시나요?
<jason_cLi> 알아요~ ^^
<monos> jason_cLi:  알려주세요 ^^
<monos> 7000번도 안되고 6667도 안되네요
<jason_cLi> irc.ubuntu.com:8001 <--- server, #ubuntu-ko <--- channel
<jason_cLi> irc.ubuntu.com:8001 <--- server, #ubuntu-ko <--- channel(or buffer)
<jason_cLi> 보통은  6667 or 6697 포트를 쓰죠
<monos> 안되네요
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 irc 윈도우 프로그램 다른거 써야 겠어요
<jason_cLi> quessal 이 어때서요?
<monos> 접속이 안되요
<monos> 아무리 주소를 옴겨도 접속이 안되네요
<jason_cLi> 접속이 안되는 오류 메시지는요?
<monos> *** Checking Ident
<monos> *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<autowiz> 프로그램 이상은 아닌가요?
<monos> *** No Ident response
<jason_cLi> 호스트가 멀쩡한데....호스트를 찾는다면, 어떤 통신 오류 아닌가 싶어요.
<monos> 오늘 아침부터
<monos> 컴퓨터가 말썽이라 윈도우 새로 다른거 깔고 어제 가르쳐주신거 다 해보고 했는데
<monos> irc프로그램이 이상하네요
<autowiz> 캐릭터 셋은 잘 맞는지 모르겠네요
<jason_cLi> quassel 문제 아닙니다, 아얄씨 호스트 문제도 아닙니다.  내 생각엔 irc 설정 또는 다른 통신 문제....인데, 근데. 지금은 웹 쳇이요? monos
<monos> 네
<monos> 웹채팅으로 왔어요
<monos> 우분투 포럼에 링크 타고 접속
<autowiz> 아니면 음.. 접속한다음에
<autowiz> 채널 다시 들어가시는걸 잊어버리신건 아니시지요?
<jason_cLi> autowiz: quessal 설정에 문자셑 기본값 무관하게 접속은 되쟎아요?
<monos> 디스커넥팅으로 접속 끊고
<monos> 접속할려고 해도 접속 안되고
<jason_cLi> autowiz: 아뇨, 저 오류메시지는 서버 접속 오류 여요
<monos> 접속 자체가 안되는거 같아요
<autowiz> 아니요 저 메시지는 보통 정상입니다. 그냥 뜨는거지요
<monos> 커넥팅 자체가 안되요
<autowiz> 일단 저는 지금 접속정보가
<jason_cLi> autowiz: 아뇨, *쿠드 낱 룩 업 ㅇ
<autowiz> hitchcock.freenode.net 이네요
<jason_cLi> 3:54:16     monos | *** Couldn't look up your hostname   <--- 서버 미 접속 오류
<autowiz> 저 호스트는 접속하는사람 host 룩업 하는걸껍니다.
<autowiz> 보통 client lookup 은 실패하고 , 넘어가게 되지요.
<jason_cLi> hitchcock.freenode.net  <-- 접속된 서버 명
<autowiz> 클라이언트 lookup 해서 사용자가 domain 에 들어있으면 userinfo 에서 보여주거나 할려는용도로 알고 있습니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 가르쳐주신 주소로 접속 했어요
<jason_cLi> hostname <-- 일반 경우 설정에서 호스트 값 =여기를 비워놔야 하거든요.
<monos> 접속 되네요
<jason_cLi> 다햏입니다.
<jason_cLi> 클라이언트 lookup 해서 사용자가 domain 에 들어있으면 userinfo 에서 보여주거나 할려는용도로 알고         │
<jason_cLi>                    | 있습니다.
<jason_cLi> <------------- 이거는 나중에 autowiz 께서 설명 좀 해 줘요. ^^
<jason_cLi> 좀 갈쳐 주세요 ^^ (맨입에...) ㅎ
<monos> 그런데 끊고 다시 연결할려니 접속 안되요
<monos> Connecting to hitchcock.freenode.net:7000...
<autowiz> 집이신가요 모노스님
<monos> Connection failure: The remote host closed the connection
<monos> 네
<monos> 집이에요
<jason_cLi> 요즘 몇 일 서버가 불량하긴 해요, 지난 달 irc 서버 비번 털린 후 부터....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> [Whois] autowiz is autowiz!~quassel@218.146.9.25 (GJSON)
<autowiz> [Whois] autowiz is a user on channels: #ubuntu-ko
<autowiz> [Whois] autowiz is online via hitchcock.freenode.net (Sofia, BG, EU)
<autowiz> [Whois] autowiz is connecting from *@218.146.9.25 218.146.9.25
<autowiz> [Whois] autowiz is logged in since 2014-10-25 03:36:44 UTC
<autowiz> [Whois] autowiz is idling for 30 sec (since 2014-10-25 15:03:39 UTC)
<autowiz> [Whois] End of /WHOIS list
<autowiz> ./whois 정보 뜰때 @뒤에 주소나오는부분이
<autowiz> 도메인으로 바뀌게 된다고 알고 있습니다요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 저요?
<jason_cLi> 저요? autowiz
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 아이클라우드는 가입못하는건가요?
<monos> 애플이 아무것도 없어요
<jason_cLi> 애플 장비 없으면 안되요.
<autowiz> 아 설명해달라고 하셔서 그냥 음...
<jason_cLi> 예, autowiz  알겠습니다. 만....아직 좀....생각이 달라요, 나중에 만나서 ^^
<autowiz> 네~~ ^^
<jason_cLi> monos: 아이 클라우드 뭐하게요?
<monos> jason_cLi: 북마크 동기화 할려고요
<jason_cLi> 어제 엑스마크 로 부족해서요? 아이클라우드 책갈피 비추 여요
<jason_cLi> 아이클라우드 책갈피 동기화는 사파리+맥 장비+아이폰+아이패드 뿐.요
<monos> 자꾸 서버에 중복으로 북마크 가고 예전껄 지워도 다시 생기고 그래서요
<jason_cLi> 그건 아직 사용법 미숙련 때문여요. xmarks 만한 것이 없어요. 아이클라우드 아닙니다.
<monos> 네
<jason_cLi> Work_Seony: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/owncloud-ubuntu-package-affected-by.html
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> .
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-26
<jason_cLi> Seony: Hi~
<jason_cLi> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/owncloud-ubuntu-package-affected-by.html 봤어요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  아뇨 안봤어요.  저랑 상관이 없는 사항이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ  언ㅂ헜눈데, 어찌 상관없는 줄 알아요? 봤으니 아느 것 아녀요?
<Seony> 전 보통 제목만 보거든요...
<Seony> 저희가 쓰는 ownCloud는 커뮤니티 버전이 아니라서, 다른 링크를 통해서 제공되는 거에요.
<jason_cLi> OK. !! ㅎ 오~ 잘 됐네요. 나도...ㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 피씨겜 해볼려고 마음 먹었는데, 왠 규제 얘기 나오면서 한글 삭제가.... ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 듣고 보자하니...게임 산업도 망명하라'는 계시...라던데요?! ㅎ
<Seony> 네.  게다가 영어판으로만 해야할 판이에요
<jason_cLi> 그리고 또 내가 다른 뉴스 제목만 보고 내용은 못 봤는데...게임산업 금지(된 줄 아는) 부칸용어로 게임 발표되었다는...<-- 아직 덜 본 뉴스내용이예요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  북조선어...
<Seony> 전 잠시 외출합니다
<jason_cLi> 귿 데이~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> ntp 서버 두대를 서로 시간동기화를 하게 해놓으면 어떻게 될까요?
<autowiz_> 123
<autowiz_> emergency_cAll_autowiz
<autowiz> 제가 잘 몰라서 그런지 , win quassel 에서 쿼리만 특별히 강조하는걸 찾기가 힘드네요.
<autowiz> 아~ 너무 조용하군요...
<autowiz> 장가가신분들이 많아서 그런가 아ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> autowiz, 있는데 못찾는 거 아녀요?
<autowiz> 그렇겠지요 저는 뭐 그냥 바보 멍충이 이니까요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 아침 술 했우? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헐~ ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 보내는/받는? 쿼리요
<jasonjang> 또는 둘 다?
<jasonjang> Configure Quassel -> F7. Interface -> Messages, Tick 'Show messages in indicator'. Not sure if I am missing something.
<jasonjang> 위 답 쓴 사람과 마찬가지로, 나는 윈도 ㅋㅘ쎌..안써서 정확히는 몰라요
<jason_cLi> autowiz: 지금 화면 보고 있는데...
<jason_cLi> Configure Quassel -> F7. Interface -> Messages, Tick 'Show messages in indicator'에 답 있쟎아요?
<autowiz> 없네요 win 이라서 그런듯 합니다.
<jason_cLi> 어, 윈도 화면 보고 있었는데...ㅎ 이상하네요.
<jason_cLi> 점심식사 맛있게 헸어요?
<jason_cLi> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki#IRC-Configuration
<jason_cLi> autowiz: 나도 막 설치했어요. 있네요. 지정한 소리로 지정 시간동안 팝업과 같이 알림
<jason_cLi> 연습 Jason_Quassel
<jason_cLi> quassel 이거 심각하게 좋네요. ㅎ
<autowiz> mirc 버리고 뭐쓸까 싶어서
<autowiz> 4~5가지 설치해보고 최종결정된것이 이것이었습니다.
<jason_cLi> 윈도에서 쓴다면 당연히 m 버리고 q 로 갈아타야겠죠?!!!! <------ 나같으면..
<Jason_Quassel> 난, 이런 것이 있는 줄도 몇 일전에 알았어요. 무척 좋네요. ㅎ
<Jason_Quassel> 아니, 근데...쿼리 설정이 정말 안되요? ㅎ
<autowiz> 버젼이 문제인가... 뭐 됐습니다. 지금 신경쓸 겨를이 없네요
<autowiz> 다른일이 바빠서
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 예, 일 보세요. 식사도 하시고~
<autowiz> 밥사주실분 없으세요? 오즈 배고픕니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> 참고 내 판 번호는 v0.11.0 dist 5199111 protocol 10 built 2014-09-25 09:54:02 판
<jason_cLi> 일루와요, 나도 점심식전인데...같이 먹읍시다.
<jason_cLi> 바빠서 못오죠?
<autowiz> 이동해서 뭐 먹기엔 좀 힘들거 같네요 죄송합니다 ㅠ
<jason_cLi> 오늘은 내가 산걸로 해요. ^^ 즐 하루~
<jason_cLi> 무척 바빠 보여요~ ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> LTNC PotatoGim
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Hi~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 Quassel은 닉이나 아이덴티를 안 넣으면 서버에 접속이 안되어서 안되었는거였어요
<monos> 그걸 오늘에서야 알았네요
<jasonjang> 예에~ ㅎㅎㅎ 말씀 듣는 사람입장에서 보면, 당연히 넣었겠지~ 라고 생각하거든ㅇㅛ....그랬군요
<monos> jasonjang: 혹시 스마트폰 안드로이드 구글을 컴퓨터 구글에 동기화 안시키는방법 아시나요?
<jasonjang> 안드로이드에서 계정을 입력 않하면 되요
<jasonjang> 또는 계정을 입력해도 동기화를 끄면 되는데 <--- 이게 가끔 살아나는 경우 또는 본인도 모르게 살리는 경우가 있어서...비추요
<jasonjang> 구글에 동기화라는 것이, 구체적으로는 뭘 말씀이요?
<monos> 스마트폰 구글 북마크가 컴퓨터 북마크로 둔갑해버려서요
<jasonjang> 그렇다면
<monos> 컴퓨터 북마크는 지워지지는 않는데 북잡하고 난잡하게 되어버리네요
<jasonjang> 그렇다면
<jasonjang> 혹시 스마트폰 안드로이드 구글을 컴퓨터 구글에 동기화 안시키는방법 아시나요? <---- 이 질문이 잘못 된거죠 ^^
<jasonjang> 안드로이드 크롬 과 컴 크롬 동기화 문제죠.
<monos> 네
<monos> 이슈에요
<jasonjang> 안드로이드 크롬 책갈피'가 일단 문제가 있어요. 그래서 전에도 말씀드렸다 시피, 컴 크롬 책갈피 동기화를 먼저 끄면 안드로이드 크롬과ㅏ 동기화 안되죠. 그 다음
<monos> 안드로이드 크롬 책갈피를 끄는 방법을 모르겠어요
<jasonjang> 안드로이드 크롬 책갈피 삭제 문제인데...<---- 이게 좀 복잡하고, 성공이 어렵더라고요. 그래서 저는 안드로이드 크롬 북마크는 동기화 안시키고, 삭제도 안시키고....걍 무시하고 써요.
<monos> 안드로이드 크롬 북마크 동기화 안시키는 방법은 크롬 계정을 삭제 하면 되나요?
<jasonjang> 안드로이드 크롬 책갈피 동기화 끄거나 삭제하는 법은 웹 검색하면 조금 나오는데....다시 말하지만, 되기는 되도 성공하기 어려워요. 반복해서 되살아 난 답니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> jasonjang: 님 그것이 문제에요
<jasonjang> 안드로이드 크롬 북마크 동기화 안시키는 방법은 크롬 계정을 삭제 하면 되나요? <--- 어디서 삭제를 ?
<monos> 설정 -> 계정 -> Google 를 지울까요?
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 어디서요? 안드로이드 크롬에서요? 컴 크롬에서요?
<monos> 안드로이드 크롬에서요
<jasonjang> 삭제 안될껄요~
<monos> 컴퓨터 크롬은 문제없어요
<jasonjang> 안' 크롬에서 구글 계정 삭제할 수 없어요. 다만 동기화만 끄세요. <--- 지금까진 이게 최선
<monos> 안드로이드 설정 -> 자동동기화 오프
<jasonjang> 아뇨. 그중에서 크롬만 오프
<jasonjang> 아마, monos  말씀처럼 요 몇 일 북마크가 자꾸만 꼬였던 것은 안들' 크롬 책갈피 동기화가 살아있었던 것이 문제의 원인 맞아요.
<jasonjang> 그리고, 각각의 웹 부라우져에서  동기화를 개별적으로 껐다면,           지금 당장 급한 것은 아니지만 언제 시간 여유 있을 때, 구글 계정으로 접속 "대시보드"를 찾아 가 보세요. 가보면 예전 책갈피 남아 있을 껀데.....그거 전부 삭제하기가 또 쉬지 않아요.
<monos> 네 그걸 정리 하고 싶어요
<jasonjang> 구글 계정으로 접속 "대시보드"가서 예전 책갈피 삭제해도 또 부활한답니다.
<monos> 예전 구글이랑 핫메일 계정 로그인 해서 두개다 다 지우고 싶네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 그래서 또 같은 말이지만, 구글 전체의 책갈피 무시하고 걍 xmarks 만 쓰기를 바라고요, 또 마찬가지로 ie, firefox 각각 보과ㄴ중인 책갈피 걍 무시하세요. ㅎ
<monos> jasonjang: 네 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 요즘 보면
<autowiz> chrome 등등에서 결제할려고 플러그인 설치하는경우 있는데
<autowiz> 이거 뭐 이런식이면 예전 active-X 랑 다를게 없는게 아닌가 싶어서요
<PotatoGim> jasonjang: 네..^^ 어제까지 너무 바빠서 정신이 하나도 없었네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 맞아요, 오즈~ (엿 같죠!)
<monos> jasonjang: 님 공유기 두대를 연결하면 한네크워크로 쓸수 있나요?
<monos> 각각 다른 wan 다른인터넷이 들어오는 공유기 2대를 한 네트워크로 쓸수 없나요?
<autowiz> 그 개념 이해할려면 네트워크 공부 꽤 하셔야 합니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 인터넷 검색해보니 허브만 있으면 된다고 하네요
<monos> autowiz: 공유기 2대 + 허브
<autowiz> 네 그럼 그렇게 잘 써보시구요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 안되는거에요?
<monos> 컴퓨터 초보는 역시 어렵군요
<monos> http://ez1472.tistory.com/59
<monos> 이렇게 써야 된다고 하는데 여기서 허브 없이 하고 싶은데 방법을 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 생각보다 이런저런 개념이 필요합니다.
<autowiz> 단순하지만은 않으니까 , 제가 공부 꽤 하셔야 한다고 말씀드린겁니다.
<autowiz> pc 에 랜카드 2개를 꼽고
<autowiz> 각각 다른 공유기에 연결하고
<autowiz> pc 에서 로드발랜싱 이나 패일오버 하는 방법이 있긴 합니다만 저도 직접 해볼일은 없었어 가지고 잘 모릅니다.
<monos> 그 방법도 좋겠습니다
<monos> pc에 랜카드 2대 꼽는거요
<jason_cLi> monos: 질문 내용의 이해를 내가 못했고요, 하지만 왜 WAN 2개를1개 컴에서 받아서 쓰려는 거요?
<jason_cLi> 그건 내가 알 필요 없어요? ㅎ
<monos> jason_cLi: 님 2wan를 1개 컴퓨터에 쓰면서 다른컴퓨터들도 전부 한네트워크로 묶고 싶어요
<jason_cLi> 다른컴퓨터들도 전부 한네트워크로 묶고 싶어요 <--- 는 이해 되는데, 왜 wan 2개가 필요한지...?
<jason_cLi> 보안? 특수 목적?
<monos> 2wan은 인터넷이 2개 들오는데 1개만 쓰면 아깝자나요
<monos> 속도도 좀더 빨리 쓸수도 있을거 같아요
<jason_cLi> 속도가 빨라 진다? <---  이건 잘 모르겠고요. 기왕에 wan 이 2회선 들어온다..흠...
<monos> 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개 달아서 하나는 인터넷 직통 연결 다른 하나는 공유기에 연결하면 될려나 모르겠습니다.
<jason_cLi> 기왕에 wan 이 2회선 들어온다(?) 면...흠... 모르겠네요. 연구 좀 해 봐야 겠어요. 오즈님 말씀 중에 로드밸런싱...<--- 이거 보통 어려운 게 아닙니다.
<jason_cLi> 윗 말씀 되죠.
<autowiz> 젤 간단한거는요
<autowiz> wan2 개 되는 공유기 사는거
<autowiz> 아니면 리눅머신 조그만거 하나 두고 wan2 개 달린 공유기 처럼 세팅 하는거 되겠습니다.
<monos> 2wan공유기도 설명읽어 보니 하나의 인터넷이 끊기면 보조해주는식으로 되던데요
<monos> 두개 동시에 신호 받는형식이 아닌거 같아요
<autowiz> 아 그래요?
<jason_cLi> 난, 나 같으면 점심건강상 wan 1개는 버리겠는데...
<jason_cLi> 하기야, 연구하면서 개발되고, 그러면서 실력이 쌓이니...좋쵸
<monos_> 인터넷이 끊겨버리네요
<jason_cLi> 보유 공유기는 몇 개요? monos_
<monos_> 1개에요
<monos_> jason_cLi: T3004 1개인데요 포트가 모질라서 네트워크 연결 못하는 구형 컴 2대나 있어요
<jason_cLi> 공유기 세팅해주기에 따라서 허브로 사용할 수 있는 모델도 있거든요
<autowiz> 그냥 싼 5포트 스위치나 하나 사시지요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 네
<autowiz> X5007 은 부하분산 기능이 있기는 한데
<monos_> 스위치 허브는 살수 있는데 문제는 인터넷 2개를 활용하고 싶어요
<jason_cLi> 요즘 싼 거 중고 1만원 이하도 많쵸, 게다가 무선도 되고...
<monos_> 네
<autowiz> hash 방식은 아니고 IP 기반 인것도 같은데 좀 허접하게 만든거 같네요. 부하분산이 제대로 될때도 있고 안될때도 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 계속 같은말입니다. 네트워크 ccna 딸 정도로 공부하시면 됩니다.
<monos_> 중고장터에 보니 랜카드 20만원 4LAN 되는거도 팔던데 그거는 WAN4 개 뽑을수 있는건가요?
<autowiz> 빡시게 하면 3주 정도에도 가능하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<jason_cLi> 써니 옹이 공부하고 있다는 그 CCNA ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> monos 아닙니다 전혀 개념이 다릅니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 랜카드 4개 꼽는거랑 같습니다.
<jason_cLi> ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 20만원~ 아무 의미없다아~ "<--- 요즘 유행하는..
<jason_cLi> 아고~ 의미없다" <--- 이거 유행이죠?
<monos_> 컴퓨터 어렵고 속상하네요
<jason_cLi> 선의"로 하는 얘기인데요, 기대"가 높아요~
<autowiz> 잘 안되던게 , 딱 해결됄때 느껴지는 희열도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 이게 중독성이 높습니다. 상당히
<jason_cLi> 3주후에 봅시다? ^^
<autowiz> ndsin 님 안녕하세요 ~
<glory> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕들 하십니까 ^^
<Jason_Quassel> 헐~ 새 날이 밝았우? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason_Quassel> hi~ 난 또 누구시라고....반가워요!
<JangTaehee> 아 네 반갑습니다.
<Jason_Quassel> 첨엔 왠  장씨...인가~ 했네. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason_Quassel> 그 날은 고생 많았어요~ ^^
<Jason_Quassel> (또는 그 담날까지? ㅎ)
<JangTaehee> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 제대로 인사도 못드려서 죄송했는데요.
<Jason_Quassel> 무슨~ 당치 않은 말씀!!!
<JangTaehee> 그 다음날에는 무사히 집에 돌아갔습니다. ㅋ
<Jason_Quassel> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason_Quassel> 청춘~ 이요!!!
<Jason_Quassel> 참, 세미나 발표 준비 잘 되가요?
<JangTaehee> 아 11/5일 말씀이신가요?
<Jason_Quassel> 예
<JangTaehee> 네 현도님이 가볍게 가라고 하셔서 준비하고 있습니다.
<JangTaehee> 일단 수요일까지 인쇄본을 넘겨드리고
<Jason_Quassel> 예에~
<JangTaehee> PT용은 따로 만들려고 합니다.
<Jason_Quassel> 감사! ^^
<JangTaehee> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 이번에 세미나 참석하시나요?
<Jason_Quassel> 예, 그 주에 세미나가 여러 개인데... 전부 예정하고 있어요
<JangTaehee> 헉;; 대단하십니다.
<Jason_Quassel> 마침 시간여유가 좀 있고, 또 관심 있는 분야도 좀 있고 해서...미리 예약 했더니 자리 여유 있다고 오라고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JangTaehee> 저도 분발해야겠네요 ㅎ
<Jason_Quassel> 시간 많챦아요~ 차근차근하세요
<JangTaehee> 네 감사합니다.
<JangTaehee> 시간 늦었는데 저 때문에 못 주무신건 아닌가 하네요. 안녕히 주무시고 다음에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<Jason_Quassel> 예.
<Jason_Quassel> (귓속말; 강제로 재우는구나 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> hi~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-19
<autowiz_> 모두들 좋은하루 되세요~~
<Dookey> 좋은 하루 되세요 ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 하이요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 헤즈옹~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Haz3> 이번주 교육이라 양재왔어요~
<Haz3> 파이썬 교육.. =.=
<autowiz_> 오오 포테토님도 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 몇일짜리 일정이세요?
<Haz3> 5일짜뤼..
<Haz3> 5일 쉬다 가야죠.. =.=
<autowiz_> 적절한데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 아흥... 심심타.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 뭐해~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 블더님?
<ipeter> 제가 가지고 있은 맥미니에
<ipeter> 기존에 500기가 hdd를 제거하고, 케이블을 구매하여
<ipeter> ssd120, hdd 1T 집에 남는거 달아주려 하거든요.
<ipeter> 맥은 백업이 어떤 방식으로 이뤄지나요..?
<ipeter> 클론질라(우분투)같은 툴이 있나요?
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/tyrese/videos/1439604032733855/?fref=nf
<autowiz_> 졸라 귀엽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Haz3: 난 일하지
<bluedusk> 일하지만 일하지 않는게 함정이지만 그렇다고 일안한다고 할수도 없는..
<autowiz_> 공유기 설정도 했구요
<autowiz_> 냉장고 세팅도 했고
<autowiz_> 이제 이사거의 완료한거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> bluedusk: ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 아흥.. 배고파.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 요즘은 어서 일해?
<autowiz_> 요즘 난독증이 있나봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 글자들이 자연스럽게 다른 글자로 읽어지고 , 이상하다 싶어 다시 읽으면 역시 잘못읽었다는걸 알게 되네요
<ipeter> 이사하신건가요?
<autowiz_> 네 같은 건물 안에서 이사했습니당 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> gkgk
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사세가 점점 더 번창하나봐요.
<autowiz_> 똑같은 사이즈로 이사한거라 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 시간이 쑥쑥 지나갑니다. 911 테러도 몇년전인거 같은데 벌써 14년이 넘었고, 우분투 Hardy Heron(8.04) 도 설치해본지가 6년은 넘은거 같네요
<autowiz_> 가끔 주위사람들에게 전화도 하고 문자도 하고 그렇게 살아야하는데 자주자주 못해서 죄송할 따름 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 갑자기 감성적이 되시는군요.
<ipeter> 그나저나 맥미니에 ssd를 단다고 빨라질지 걱정이네요.
<ipeter> 일단을 케이블을 구매하긴 했는데요.
<autowiz_> ssd 무게만큼 느려지는거 아닐까요?  ㅡ_ㅡ;;;
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 하드도 굳이 1테라 hdd 달아줘야하는 의문이지만..
<ipeter> 어쨋든 남아돌기에..;;;
<ipeter> 어제 맥을 쓰면서 느낀건....나름 쓸만하구나...이런 생각이요?
<Haz3> 밥먹고 오니 피곤하네.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 얼른 집에가서 쉬고싶다.. ㅠㅠ
<commania> 저는 Lucid Lynx (10.04)로 시작했는데...
<commania> 벌써 5년 전이네요;;
<autowiz_> 교육이 끝난건지  도중에 가신건지 ㅎㅎ . 아무튼 헤즈님은 집으로 가셨나봅니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> RIH ( rest in home ~ ) ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> RIH라니
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 최고였습니다.
<PotatoGim> 아고... 무릎이 아파서 물리치료 받고 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 무릅이 왜요? ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어어 어느병원입니까 제가 금방 꽃사들고 문병을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 무릎이 아파요... 흐릿하면 아프죠 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz_> 사마휘님은 농구를 좀 줄이시고 수영을 늘리시는게 어떠실지 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 날씨도 추워지고 살도 다시 찌고해서 농구보다는 자전거와 수영으로 갈아타야되는건 아닌지 심각하게 고민중입니다
<samahui_WS> 근데 수영은 제가 안좋은 기억이 있어서 선뜻 택하기 힘드네요.
<samahui_WS> 사회 초년생때부터 수영장을 잘 다녔는데 모 구청에서 운영하는 수영장에 다니고 얼마후 계속 배가 아프더라고요 그리고 아침에 수영하고 출근하는데 그날은 꼭 장이부르스를 추더군요.
<samahui_WS> 수영장 물의 수질상태가 무서워서 수영은 패스입니다
<samahui_WS> 저녁들 맛있게 드시고 즐거운 밤들 되세요~
<PotatoGim> 조깅을 좀 무리...ㅜㅜ했더니
<autowiz_> 이걸 다행이라고 해야하나도 불행이라고 해야하나요 포테토님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 조깅할 시간이라던가 여유 ( 뭐 꼭 여유가 있어서 조깅하는건 아니지요 , 정말 필요해서 하는 걸 수 도 있지만 )
<autowiz_> 가 생겼다고 축하를 드려야 하는건지. 기껏 할려다가 다치셔서 애도를 드려야 하는건지
<samahui_WS> 저도 조깅을 해야 하는건데... 전 심심해서 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 말하고 보니 살찌는 자는 모든 운동거부에 이유가 있다!가 생각나네요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 이게..
<PotatoGim> 두달 전에 달리다가 다친건데
<PotatoGim> 아직까지 안 낫는 바람에..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 달리는거 바람 맞는거 다 좋아라 해서
<autowiz_> 그래서 자꾸 바람을 맞는건지도 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 저도 6월에 다쳤던 발목 아직도 시큰할때도 있고 또 운동하다보면 힘을 못받는 느낌이 나요 ㅜㅜ 다치면 확실하게 나을때까지 잘 보살펴주고 완치한 후 해야 할거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그 바람이 그 바람이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 첫번째 줄의 바람과 , 두번째 줄의 바람은 다릅니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 바람 맞을 때도 있고 놓을때도 있는거죠~
<samahui_WS> 필때는 없어야 합니다만...  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 올으신 말씀이십니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://sungpx.egloos.com/m/6694414
<autowiz_> 10월 정기모임은 soscon 이라는 행사와 같이 진행되나 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 10월 28일 수요일 이네요
<autowiz_> 저녁 식사들은 잘 하셨는지요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 김밥 먹는중임미다.
<autowiz_> 참치김밥, 소고기 김밥, 멸치김밥, 셀러드 김밥, 소시지김밥, 김치김밥, 계란말이 김밥, ...  그냥 김밥
<autowiz_> 중에 어떤거 좋아하세요 ? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 참치김밥 짱짱짱
<ipeter> 저희학교 참치김밥 유명해요.
<autowiz_> 저 자주가던곳에는 참치만 먹기는 좀 느끼하고 김치만 먹기는 좀 짜고, 한줄씩 먹기는 양이 많아서
<autowiz_> 두줄을 싸면서 반반 썩어서 포장해달라고 해서 두명이서 잘 나눠 먹었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 배는고픈데 오늘은 뭘 먹을지 고민이네요
<samahui_WS> 고추덮밥이 제 저녁 메뉴였습니다
<samahui_WS> 그리고 후식으로 요플레와 음료 그리고 에~ 또~ 과자와 육포 등등등...
<samahui_WS> OTL살이 찔 수 밖에 없군요
<autowiz_> 많이도 드셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 거기다 시원한 아이스크림까지... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 조만간 .1톤을 넘어설까 무섭습니다
<samahui_WS> 그래도 밤샘 하려면 열량이 좀 필요하니 괜찮다~고 자기 암시 중입니다
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 오늘 밤샘작업 하시나요?
<samahui_WS> 거진 매일그러니 새로울것도 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz_> 저도 돈까스 쫄면 김밥 세트 를 먹었는데 먹고 나니 또다시 후회가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶은데
<bluedusk> 어떻게 하면 퇴근할수 있죠?
<autowiz_> 열려있는 창들을 저장하면서 하나씩 닫고
<autowiz_> 의자에서 일어서시면 됩니다. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 안돼네요
<bluedusk> 알려주신 방법으로 해결 안되네요
<PotatoGim> 회사가 곧 집이라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 퇴근도. 출근도 없어집니다.
<bluedusk> 내일
<bluedusk> 아침부터 여의도로 가야 하는데
<bluedusk> 우울하네요 아침에 일어날수 있을지..;
<autowiz_> 에고 다들 너무 고생들이시네요
<ipeter_> 맥 새 os로 업데이트 했는데
<ipeter_> 와...맥 진짜 좋네요.
<ipeter_> 이메일부터 해서요.
<bluedusk> 이메일은 이미 에어메일로 넘어가서
<bluedusk> 기본 메일앱 안써요6
<ipeter_> ssd 커넥터 구매했는데 그놈 어서 오면 ssd랑 hdd달아줘야겠어요
<ipeter_> 마구마구 기대되네요.
<ipeter_> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 12년도 맥미니인데 생각보다 쓸만하네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 생각보다 감동이예요.
<bluedusk> 엘케피탄은 좀 좋은거 같긴 해요
<ipeter_> 블더님/
<ipeter_> 근데 이거 하드 옮길때 어떻게 백업해주죠?
<ipeter_> 사실 백업 해줄것도 그리 없는 안쓴 상태의 컴이긴 한데요.
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 전 그거 써요
<bluedusk> 뭐냐 타임머신 백업
<ipeter_> 오잉.
<ipeter_> 클론질라처럼 그대로 백업이 가능한가요?
<ipeter_> 타임머신 한번 알아봐야겠네요.
<bluedusk> 건 모르겟는데 그냥 그대로 복원이 가능할껄요?
<bluedusk> 원래 맥에 잇는 기능인데
<bluedusk> btrfs 스냅샷 기능 이용하면 리눅스 머신으로 구현 가능할껄요?
<bluedusk> 전 시놀리지 나스에 있는 기능으로 사용중이에요
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 타임머신 3테라가 50만원....이...네...요...
<Demonion> 신종 몰카 어플의 위력 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Demonion> 뉴스창을 켜놓은 척 하면서 여자의 신체를 몰래 촬영한다고 합니다. 더 무서운건 그 찍은 사진이 몰카 앱 개발자한테 몰래 전송되어 야동 사이트에도 유포되었다고 하네요. pic.twitter.com/q0YXD7Am0z
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<ipeter_> 와...
<ipeter_> bluedusk: 맥 좋아요 좋아요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Demonion> http://keon.io/
<DarkCircle> zfs가 우분투하고 젠투에서 실제 동작이 확인 됐(...)군요
<DarkCircle> 좀 아주...구린내날정도로 오래된 이야기.
<DarkCircle> (요시!)
<autowiz_> 스시
<autowiz_> 오이시이
<DarkCircle> autowiz, \(_ _\) 너부죽
<DarkCircle> 헐.
<DarkCircle> .....................................................................................................
<DarkCircle> autowiz_, \(_ _\) 너부죽
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 곧 오실때 된거 같은데 -ㅅ-
<autowiz_> 다크옹 안녕하시옵니까 너브둑
<autowiz_> 특별한일 없으시면 30분에서 한시간 안에 오실듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 글게요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 후으음.
<DarkCircle> 한주의 시작인데 야근이시라니 쩝 (...)
<DarkCircle> 전 원래 야간반이라 -ㅅ-
<autowiz_> 저는 풀스택이라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 스킬도 시간도 FUUUUUUL STACKKKKKKKK  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> \-ㅅ- 위!  -ㅅ-)~ 아래! \-ㅅ- 위! \-ㅅ- 위!  -ㅅ-)~ 아래!
<samahui_WS> 다들 밤을 지세워도 활기차시군요
<samahui_WS> 전 슬슬 눈꺼풀이 무거워지는데요 ... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 잠이 많아져서
<autowiz_> 5시쯤되면 8시까지 거의 기절합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 4시간은 최소한 자고 이왕이면 7~8시간은 자줘야~ 정상이죠... 물론 전 4~5시간이상 자본적이 주말이외에 없지만요
<jason-> 저는 또 잘...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 다크써클님이 제 출근시간을 잘 알고계시는군요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 잠시 시청 갔다올 일이 있어서 좀 늦었네요
<autowiz_> 주말동안 별고 없으셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 잘 지냈죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여전히 게임하느라 정신없어요
<Work^Seony> 지난 주에 위쳐3 DLC가 하나 출시됐는데, 이게 또 스토리가 쥐기는지라... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 위쳐가 시간도둑이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네.  진짜 위쳐3만큼은 인생 살면서 꼭 한 번은 해봐야하는 게임이라고 생각해요
<DarkCircle> 'ㅅ'(!)
<Work^Seony> 인과관계가 복잡하게 얽히고, 스토리가 끝나고나서도 여운이 길게 남거든요
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> \(_ _\) 너부죽.
<DarkCircle> 주립대학 구인공고를 뒤져봤는데
<DarkCircle> 대부분 교수랑 Ph.D 포닥을 찾는 내용이데요 ~_~
<Work^Seony> 나쁜놈이 또 다른 나쁜놈한테 죽느냐 사느냐 기로에 있는 상황에서 어찌해야할지 모르겠더라구요.   결국 죽여버리는 걸로 결론을 냈는데, 이런 여운이 좀 오래 남아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주립대 구인공고는 사실 포지션마다 달라요
<DarkCircle> 매니지먼트쪽 구인이 싹다 죽어서 ...
<Work^Seony> 주로 APT 관련쪽은 학교마다 구인 게시판이 다를 거에요
<DarkCircle> 대부분 충원이 됐나 ㅡ,.ㅡ ... 싶은듯하고...
<Work^Seony> Administration, Professional, Technical
<DarkCircle> 한국어 교수도 찾는다던데
<DarkCircle> 재밌더군요 ㅡㅠㅡ
<Work^Seony> 한국어과 개설된 학교라면 찾죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 영어 한국어 능숙하면 뽑아간다 뭐 이런거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 국문학 전공...
<DarkCircle> (한국에서)
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 몇번 얘기한적 있겠지만, 사실 한국에서 미국 취업하려면 백날 알아봐도 불가능해요
<Work^Seony> 무조건 몸이 미국에 있어야해요
<DarkCircle> 어떻게든 관광비자로든 유학으로든 가긴 가야겠더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 관광에서 취업으로는 전환이 안되겠지만 =3
<Work^Seony> 그래도 관광비자라도 있으면, 관광 => 유학 => 취업 이라도 가능하죠
<Work^Seony> 무비자로 오면 아예 답이 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 무비자는 그냥 임시 체류잖아요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  근데 그걸 모르는 사람들이 대부분이거든요
<DarkCircle> "무조건 본국에 돌아간다"는게 전제로 되는 ...
<Work^Seony> 무비자로라도 들어만 오면 다 되는 줄 아는 사람들이 대다수에요
<DarkCircle> 사실 비자를 구매하는건(?) 돈 있으면 일도 아닌데 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 다음이 문제인거죠 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유학 비자 갖고있는게 제일 편합니다
<DarkCircle> 그쵸. 학교에서 졸업땡! 하고 쫒아내기 전까진 체류가 보장되는거니..
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데요, 유학비자 장점의 핵심은 OPT에요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, OPT가 뭐냐면요,
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 대학을 졸업한 유학생들에게, 미국의 "선진 기업문화" ㅋ 를 경험할 수 있게 1년간 합법적으로 구직활동을 법적으로 보장해주는 제도인데요
<Work^Seony> 이 기간 중에 대부분 취업비자를 받아요.  이때 취업비자를 받는게 가장 이상적이거든요
<Work^Seony> 이상적인 이유가,
<Work^Seony> 취업비자라고 부르는 H-1B라는 비자는,
<Work^Seony> 매년 4월에 오픈해서 9월에 닫아요
<Work^Seony> 이게, 한국에도 가끔 뉴스로 나올 정도로 피터지게 경쟁율이 높거든요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 4월에 신청해서 10월에 발표가 날 때까지 합법적으로 일할 수 있는 신분이 안되면 취직이 아예 안되죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 대부분의 회사들이 6개월씩 기다려주진 않죠
<Work^Seony> 당장 일하길 원하거든요
<Work^Seony> 이때 OPT가 최상의 조건을 제공해주는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 학교를 졸업하지 않으면 유학비자를 갖고있더라도 취업이 쉽진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 다만 예외사항이 있다면,
<Work^Seony> 정부기관, 비영리기관은 4월에 신청해서 9월에 마감하는 제도에 영향을 받지않아요
<Work^Seony> 아무때나 신청해서 아무때나 받을 수 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 게다가 비자 쿼터도 적용받지 않구요
<DarkCircle> 완전 안전빵이네요.
<DarkCircle> 한국엔
<DarkCircle> 공무원 들어간다고 하면 코피터지게 싸우는데 다들...
<Work^Seony> 제가 이 케이스였죠.
<DarkCircle> 부질없는 한국공무원 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 물론 저야 OPT가 있었으니까 상관없긴 하지만, 비자 쿼터 경쟁에 말려들지 않았다는 장점도 있구요
<DarkCircle> 최소한 6~7급이나 돼야 공무원이지 그 아래는 그냥 시다바리 .
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 아무리 비자 서포트 해준다고 나서봐야, 서류 접수도 못하고 끝나는 경우가 대다수에요'
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 중국인도대만 이런데에서 엄청나게 밀려들어오는데
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 제 주위 사람들 한정이지만, 별로 공무원 하고싶어하지 않아요.  들어가기도 쉽고...
<DarkCircle> 그 많은 애들 다 뚫고 올라갈라면 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<Work^Seony> 취업비자는 그나마 다행인게, 선착순이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서류만 빨리 넣으면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 2012년도 취업비자 당시에,
<Work^Seony> 4월 1일날 오픈해서 3일날 마감됐대요.
<DarkCircle> 졸업 기말 치루기 직전/직후 쯤 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 경쟁율이 정말 어마어마하죠
<Work^Seony> 한국은 기말이 3월인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아닐텐데
<DarkCircle> 3월에서 6월이죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  여기는 그냥 12월이에요
<DarkCircle> 근데 미국은 학기 시즌이 또 다르니까 ..
<Work^Seony> 12월이라고하기도 좀 그런게, 봄학기 졸업하는 애들은 5월이죠..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 미국 우편배송이 무지 오래 걸리는 곳임에도 불구하고 3일만에 서류 마감이라는 얘기는,
<Work^Seony> 경쟁율이 상상을 초월한다는 얘기에요
<Work^Seony> h1b 쿼터가 몇만은 되는데...
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 그걸 미리 써놨다가 보낼 수도 없고 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 그것도 3일까지라고 했다는게
<DarkCircle> "당일 도착분 한" 이잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (ㅇ?)
<DarkCircle> 아 허공을 떠도는 어플리케이션 ~(~_~)~
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  그러니까 그게 3일날까지라는게 아니라, 몇만개나 되는 서류가 3일만에 도착했다는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 쿼터 제한수 넘어서서 조기마감...
<Work^Seony> 그 와중에 그래도 서류에서 탈락하는 애들이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 예를 들자면, 조그만 회계 사무실에서 컴퓨터 쪽으로 비자를 낸다거나
<Work^Seony> 회계 전공했는데 마케팅 포지션으로 비자를 신청한다거나...
<Work^Seony> 전공이랑 포지션이랑 안맞으면 거절되거든요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 취업하려는 회사의 규모도 어느정도 이상 되어야하고...  이 과정에서 몇몇 탈락될 거에요
<DarkCircle> 취업하는 회사가 미국의 경제에 어느정도 영향을 미치느냐 어느정도 도움을 주느냐도 관건이겠군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  제가 알기로 취업비자가 가능한 분야가 따로 있는 걸로 알고있어요
<DarkCircle> 거시적으로 보면 결국 그게 거기서 돈이 나오면 그 돈을 주정부에서 빼가든 연방정부에서 빼가든 빼갈건데
<DarkCircle> 세금 빼먹기에 도움이 되는 직종일수록 ... 어드밴티지를 많이 주지 않을까 ...
<Work^Seony> 오히려 그 인재들로 인해서 세계최강 미국이 돌아간다 라고 하는거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 사실 한국 정부가 창조경제 운운한거...(키워드가 개떡같지만...)...의도가
<Work^Seony> 전세계에서 인재들이 몰려서 미국이란 나라의 발전에 이바지한다라고...
<DarkCircle> 업체를 막 활성화 해서 영리활동을 통해 나온 돈을 뜯어다가 세수불려서 국고 빵구난거 메워주고 복지사업에 투자하고 그러려던거였거든요.
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 그 동영상 여전히 떠오르네요
<Work^Seony> 사실 IBM이나 마소 같은 대형 IT기업들이 미국 정부에 압박넣고 있는게,
<Work^Seony> 영주권 주는 것좀 완화해달라는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 머리 좋은 외국애들 입사 좀 편하게 시킬려고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그걸 어느정도 막는데는 이유가 있다고 봐요.
<Work^Seony> 그나마 이공계 졸업하면 OPT가 최장 1년 7개월까지 늘어난다는 장점이 있죠...
<DarkCircle> 본국 국민들이 취업을 못하고 매냥저냥 노숙하고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 외국인들 열심히 기업체에 꼽아주면 ... 국가 입장에선 그닥 좋아보이진 않을지도.
<DarkCircle> 근데 가만 보면
<DarkCircle> 그 시스템이 그대로 한국에도 벌어지고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 그 동영상에서 미치오 카쿠가 그랬잖아요.  그 얘기를 어느 의원이 했는데, 월스트릿 왈 "야 우리나라에서 그 포지션에 일할 애들이 없어" 라고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 없다...기보단 정확히는 인건비가 비싸서 그럴수도 ㄱ- ; ...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 미국 공교육이 썪었다는걸 비꼬는게 아닐까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 기업이 원하는만큼 똑똑한 애들이 없다는 얘기죠
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 망가졌길래 오바마가 ... 한국 공교육을 자꾸 들먹이는지 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 한국은 공교육 시스템이 우수하기보단
<DarkCircle> 애들이 워낙 줏어듣고 소화하는게 분량이 엄청(...)나서...일건데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아 여기 초중딩애들 교과서 보면
<DarkCircle> 수학교과서 완전 개판으로 바뀌었긴 한데 ... 진도가 묘하게 땡겨져있어요.
<Work^Seony> 그 얘기 뉴스에서 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하도 몰아서 가르치니까
<DarkCircle> 그 무슨 시민단체 하는 양반들이 자꾸 중간에 뭘 빼자고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아니 경제학과 들어가면 막 미적분 못해서 살려달라고 하는 애들 많은데
<DarkCircle> 왜 미적분을 뺀다는건지 -.- 이해가 안가요 ~(~_~)~
<Work^Seony> 미국 고등학교에서도 미적분은 안해요
<Work^Seony> 아마 그런 비유일듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 미적분 사실 별거 없는데 ㅡ.ㅡa
<Work^Seony> 아마 2차 방정식도 대학와서 하는 애들이 대부분일껄요
<autowiz_> 얼마전에 지인들과 이야기 하다가 수학포기하는사람 이해가 안간다고 했다가
<autowiz_> 집당공격당했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저 어디가서 수학 20점 맞고 다녔다고 하면 -.-
<DarkCircle> 수학 포기했냐고 하던데
<DarkCircle> 그래도 미적분은 손에서 안놓고 다녔숩미다 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 수포자는 수학점수 개떡으로 맞고 다닌 그런 사람이 아니라
<autowiz_> 저는 초등학교때 받아쓰기 30점의 추억이 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아얘 수학에 손대기 싫은 사람을 말하는걸거예요.
<DarkCircle> 뒤늦게 느끼는거지만 사실 그따위 점수 ... 그땐 참 매웠지만
<DarkCircle> 지금은 의미가 없...
<autowiz_> 의미가 없지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어릴때 잘하는거랑 크고 나서 잘하는거랑은 또 별개드라구요
<DarkCircle> 초등학교때 친구중에 엄청 천재기질이 있던 친구 하나 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 요 얼마전에 소식 들어보니까 사업 아이템 하나 제대로 못뽑아서 허덕이고 있다고 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래요. 하여간 미국이 그렇게 망가져있을줄은 몰랐는데
<DarkCircle> 미국은 미국이고 한국은 한국이고 ...
<autowiz_> 미국은 아이언맨하고 서니님이 그나마 지키고 있는거겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 망가져있다라고 말하기는 좀 어렵겠지만, 암튼 보통 대학 와서야 미적분할 거에요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 하와이만...
<DarkCircle> 실제로 고등수학 단계로 가면 한국 사람들이 좀 ... 많이 딸려요
<DarkCircle> 어느정도 난이도를 넘어가는 시점이 되면 배리어에 부딪혀서 더 못올라가는 일이 ... - -;
<DarkCircle> 러시아 사람들 엔지니어링 하는거 보면 부럽던데
<autowiz_> 수학이라는 학문을 진지하게 공부하는게 아니라 점수 딸려고 문제 풀려고만 하니까 그런거 아닐까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 어문학 전공자들이 수학 포기했다면 이해합니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 그런 생각이 들더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 수학 관련 없는 전공학생들은 사칙연산도 잘 못하거든요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 계산기 있으면 되니까 굳이 잘 해야할 필요도 없고
<Work^Seony> 하지만 이공계 현업에 있는 사람들이 그런 말 하면 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이공계도 뭐 SE 한테는 1+1 만 하면 되는거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그리고 뭐 2배수 외우기 3600 * 24 외우기 이런거
<autowiz_> 86400 sec = 1 day , 1048576 = 1024 * 1024 = 2^20
<Work^Seony> 걍 2의 배수만 잘 알면... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 스팀 - -;
<DarkCircle> 애플 앱 심사 때문에 며칠을 기다렸는데 이젠 아주 대충대충하네요... 썩을놈들... 릴리즈 열흘 안에 반드시 해야 되는데
<Work^Seony> 심사를 빨리 할 수 있게하는 방법을 고안해내겠다고하는데 여전한가보네요
<DarkCircle> 고안해냈다는게 "긴급 리뷰 요청" ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 이놈들 시스템을 밥먹듯이 깨먹어서 아주 돌아버리겠어요.
<DarkCircle> 예상 심사일로부터 이틀 지연된 상황.
<DarkCircle> 요새 VMWare 버리고 KVM  기반으로 시스템을 돌릴 모양인데
<DarkCircle> 앱 올라가다 툭하면 뻑나니까 ... 이건 뭐 .. 포기해야 되나 싶기도 하고 ...
<Work^Seony> 네 kvm으로 바꾼다고 얼마 전에 얘기했었죠
<DarkCircle> 갑하고 11월 이전까진 마무리 하고 11월에 런칭 발표한다고 약속까지 해놨는데
<DarkCircle> 이러다가 땡전 한푼도 못받고 날려먹게 생겼어요 -.-
<autowiz_> 어느정도 규모인데요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 비용 따지자면 한 천만원정도?
<autowiz_> 어떻게든 잘 해결되야 할텐데 말이지요
<DarkCircle> 11월인거도 사실 몇달 지연시켜서 11월인건데 저도 11월 이후까진 미뤄둘 생각이 없거든요.
<DarkCircle> 중국에 왕창 깨지고 나서부터 아주 심사가 개떡으로 돌아가는듯 -_-;
<fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<fmowl> 여기 사람 언제 많아요?
<Work^Seony> 낮이요
<fmowl> 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고, 아주 많진 않습니다.
<fmowl> 그런거 쯤은 알고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ 지금은 시험삼아 들어 온거라
<fmowl> 먼저 가보겠습니다. 나중에 뵙죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 말투가 ...
<DarkCircle> 살짝?
<DarkCircle> 좀..
<DarkCircle> 그렇네요?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅎㅎ ..
<Work^Seony> gㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나중에 보면 알겠죠
<Work^Seony> 나이가 어릴지도 모르니...
<DarkCircle> 어음 .. 앱 리젝된게 진짜 아무 이유없이 ... 당하니까 기분 드럽군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz_> 살짝 자고 오겠습니다. 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<angrystar> ...
<angrystar> vmware에 깔았는데..
<angrystar> 한영키가 먹히지 않네요..
<angrystar> 하이..
<Work^Seony> angrystar, 구글에서  우분투 vmware 한영키 이렇게 검색하시면 나오는 글이 수백개는 되보입니다...
<angrystar> 네..
<Work^Seony> 맞다 다크써클님 linkedin 친추 신청한게 인제 생각났네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 너우.
<PotatoGim> 어우... 요새 번아웃인거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 야근에 시달리시나봐요
<PotatoGim> 9시간을 자고 일어났는데도
<PotatoGim> 나른하네요...
<PotatoGim> 야근은... 그냥 일상이죠 뭐 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<Work^Seony> 이직하시는게 낫지않나 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 여기 계시는 분들에 비해서 제가 너무 편하게 일해서 가끔은 좀 미안한 생각도 들어요
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 미안하실 필요까지야...ㅎㅎ 정 그러시다면 나중에 어디 자리 소개라도...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 자리는 종종 나와요.  포테토님이 미국에 안계셔서 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-20
<PotatoGim> 글쿤요.. 저도 얼른 넘어가고 싶슴다...ㅜ
<Haz3> 하이요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 오시네요
<Haz3> 이번주 교육이라..
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 심심해서 들어왔어요.
<Work^Seony> 교육 오셔서 챗하시는군요 ㅋ
<Haz3> 파이썬 교육인데...
<Work^Seony> 아직 아침시간이라그런지 다들 채팅 시작 안하시네요...
<Haz3> 혼자 공부하다 교육 들으니 괜찮은 부분도 있네요.
<Haz3> 대충 들어도 되고;;
<Work^Seony> 아는거 교육받으러 오면 심심하긴 하죠
<Haz3> 교육이.. 딱히 모르는데 들을게 없어서;;
<Haz3> 모르는 건 정원 다 찼고...
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<Haz3> 파이썬 2.7로 하다가.. 교육은 3.0이라..
<Haz3> 약간 다른 부분은 있네요.. =.=
<Haz3> 매일 끝날 때 숙제 나와서..
<Work^Seony> 음... 파이썬이 그래도 아직은 2.x가 많이 쓰일텐데...
<Haz3> 완전 놀기도 글코.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일명, 검사를 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 막날에 시험도 봐요. =.=
<Work^Seony> 부담은 좀 있으시겠군요
<HolyKnight> http://keon.io
<Work^Seony> 이력서네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아이디어는 좋네요
<bluedusk> 오 홀리찡 이력서인가요?
<PotatoGim> 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 잠시 눈붙인다는게 벌써 10시가 넘었군요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<Haz3> cat이 안먹음.. =.=
<Haz3> ls 했으면..
<Haz3> cat으로 열어야 하는데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> ubuntu linux라 안하고.. 걍 linux라 해도 되지 않아요?
<Haz3> 광범위하게.. =.=
<Work^Seony> 워낙 우분투만의 개성이 있다보니 그런게 아닐까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 따지고보면 다 개성이 있긴 하네요
<Haz3> skill이 거의 웹쪽이라. 리눅은 잘 안보긴 할듯.. =.=
<Haz3> 이력서 업데이트 해본지 오래네.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 딱히 이직할 회사도 없고.. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 옛날엔 서버 하면 무조건 레드햇 계열만 썼는데, 요즘엔 우분투를 많이 써요
<Work^Seony> 헤일로5 나올려면 아직도 1주일 넘게 기다려야되는데, 그 동안 할 겜이 없네요...
<Haz3> 저는 집에서 컴터 할 시간이 없어서 폰게임만.. =.=
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 바쁘시군요..
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> o _O)b!
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> 그럴리가유.... ㅠ
<autowiz_> 자다졸다 보니 12시라서 밥먹고왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://www.dispatch.co.kr/389042
<autowiz_> KFC 광고내용으로 사과문 올림.   이런 사건이 있었었다네요
<autowiz_> 10월 초 이니 저만 몰랐을지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 이거 논란있었어요.
<autowiz_> 그닥 비하라고 까지 생각하는건 미약이 아닐까 싶기도 한데
<autowiz_> 미약 -> 비약
<jun__> 혹시 맥북 쓰시는분 있으신가요..?
<jun__> 엑스쿼츠로 디스플레이 쓰는 방법을 몰라서 이것저것 하는데..안되고 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 몇일전 맥미니 사용 시작했습니다.
<ipeter> 맥북ㅗ 아니고, 엑스쿼츠는 잘 모르겠어요..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> xquartz 대~충 쓰시면 돼요.
<DarkCircle> ssh로 들어가서.
<DarkCircle> ssh -x IP 였나 ...
<DarkCircle> 하면 사실 별 반응은 없는데
<DarkCircle> firefox 땅 쳤을때 결과는 그냥 ssh 접속할때랑은 또 다른 얘기.
<jun__> 아 그런가요;;;
<jun__> 전 일단 다시 외근이 있는 관계로...잠수!
<jun__> autowiz님 곧 카톡 드리겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 네네
<autowiz_> 요즘 자꾸만 신규 사이트 가입하면
<autowiz_> 패스워드를 뭘로 할까 고민입니다.
<autowiz_> xx 같은 사이트가 뚫려서 제 아이디 패스워드 조합으로 다은사이트 맘대로 접속할까봐 .. 사이트 별로 비번을 전부 따로하기도 힘들고
<autowiz_> 예전엔 사이트 이름에서 유추되는 단어를 사용했는데 사이트가 점점 많아지면서 잊어버리는 일이 자주 생기더라구요.  전체 사이트 동일한 패스워드에 , 끝에 두글자만 사이트 이름 으로 할까
<autowiz_> 하는 생각도 듭니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 맥에 기계식 키보드 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<Haz3> 핸폰 충전기 고장났나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 충전이 안되네. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 오늘은 게임 접어야겠다.. ㅠㅠ
<popeye92> 제가 맥북프로에서 해피해킹프로2 쓰고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 맥북에 맞는 기계식 키보드를 써야하나요?
<ipeter> 맥용 기계식 키보드를 써야하나요?
<autowiz_> 파파이스 님 ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<popeye92> 제 옆 직원은 리얼포스 쓰고 있구요
<popeye92> autowiz: 네 오랜만입니다.
<popeye92> 해피해킹은 osx 기본세팅이 있어서, 저는 그냥 쓰고 있구요
<popeye92> 리얼포스 쓰시는 분도 거의 기본세팅 그냥 쓰십니다.
<ipeter> 레오폴드, 마제스터치2 닌자 두개 있는데...ㅠ
<ipeter> 서..설마 또 사야하는지요..ㅠ.
<popeye92> 맥용 기계식 키보드 라는게 별도로 있는지는 잘 모르겠습니다. 저는 10년가까이 해피해킹만 써서..
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 설정 한번 알아볼께요!
<bluedusk> Haz3: 심심함?
<Haz3> bluedusk: 충전기 고장나서 심심함... ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> pc로 충전하고 있어..
<Haz3> 매우 느림.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 일해?
<bluedusk> 그렇구만..
<bluedusk> 나 일하기 싫어
<bluedusk> 로또 일등이 안되네
<Haz3> bluedusk: 요즘은 어서 일해?
<Haz3> 집에 가기전까지 100% 채워야 할텐데..
<Haz3> 아흥.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 요즘엔 유라 안봐?
<Haz3> 왜 안봐..
<Haz3> 이번 주 교육이라..
<Haz3> 양재 왔쇼...
<Haz3> 퇴근하고 봐야지.
<bluedusk> 양재? 양재역 앞에 LG 연구센터?
<Haz3> bluedusk: 아니.. 아이코어 외부 교육 업체...
<bluedusk> 쩄든.. 나 이번주 다 늦게 끝날거 같은데 ..;
<Haz3> 쨌든.. 난 끝나면 집에 가서 유라 봐야지.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 망
<DarkCircle> 금요일에 솥에 들어가야 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그리고 나 어차피 퇴근해서 양재가면 7시쯤 돼 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Dookey> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Dookey> ㅇㅅㅇ??
<cheesekun> ㅇㅂㅇ
<Dookey> ㅇㅛㅇ
<fmowl> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> ㅡㅠㅡ;
<PotatoGim> ~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3515970&cpage=1
<bluedusk> who am i
<HolyKnight> bluezzing
<bluedusk> ang?
<LinDol> bluedusk, you are ssenBBai :)
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 머여 저 태러는..ㄷㄷ
<Wooooong> 안녕하세요. 질문좀 하겠습니다.
<Wooooong> 현재 우분투 공식 홈페이지에서 14.04.3LTS 버전과 15.04버전이 있는데 LTS가 붙어있으면 뭐가 다른건가요?
<bluedusk> long term service의 약자입니다.
<bluedusk> 실제 다른 배포판보다 패키지 업데이트 기간이 더 길다고 보시면됩니다.
<bluedusk> 8년이였나..-_-a
<bluedusk> Lts가 안붙은 배포판은 릴리즈 날짜 기준으로 6개월인가 1년이구요..
<samahui_WS> 쉽게 생각해서 유지보수기간이 일반판보다 길다고 보시면 됩니다. 안정화를 중점으로 하는 서비스용 서버나 웍스에 쓰지 좋은 모델인거죠
<bluedusk> 뭐.. 밥사주신다면 설치 정도는 해드릴...
<bluedusk> ................................................................
<samahui_WS> 블더님 밥사줄때 부르면 같이 먹어드릴수 있다는...
<samahui_WS> 밤샘이 잦으니 정신이 혼미하니 정상인다운 생활이 힘듭니다
<samahui_WS> 다행이 내일 시사회가서 즐거운 시간을 갖을 수 있을듯합니다만... 과연~ 이런 정신상태로 가서 환영을 받을지... 쫓겨날지... ㅎㅎ;;
<jason-> Wooooong:  ping? ㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jason-> HolyKnight: 22:57분 링크 보기 좋았어요. 감사 ^^
<HolyKnight> rnt
<HolyKnight> 굿쟙
<jason-> ^^
<PotatoGim> 아이곶
<PotatoGim> 오늘은 조용하네요~
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<PotatoGim> 헉... 역시나 새벽반이신 닭옹께서...
<PotatoGim> 자리를 지키고 계셨군요...
<Dookey> 저도 손
<Dookey> 옹은 아니지만...ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 정말 오늘 새벽은 조용하군요
<DarkCircle> 또 맨탈 갈라짐 ㄱ-
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님 아직 야근하시는 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 내 연이틀 열심히 달리는 중입니다
<samahui_WS> 오늘 오후에 쉬거든요
<Work^Seony> 아...  들어가셔서 푹 쉬세요
<samahui_WS> 회사는 쉬는데 아내쪽 일정이 있어서 거기 가야 될거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 결국은 오전을 어찌어찌 버텨내며 쪽잠이라도 자야 할 상황이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 쉬어도 쉬는게 아니네요...
<samahui_WS> 시사회하고 술자리갔다가 집에오면 아마도 새벽일듯 합니다
<Work^Seony> 그러고나서 또 아침에 출근하시면...
<Work^Seony> 무지 피곤하시겠군요...
<samahui_WS> 피곤함을 넘어설거 같습니다
<samahui_WS> 그래서 이따 보스나 잘~ 구슬려서 내일하루 쉴까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그러다 건강에 이상 생기는거 아니에요?  이제 슬슬 몸 사리실 때가 올 거 같네요...
<samahui_WS> 건강은 너무 좋아서 문제예요.
<samahui_WS> 운동양 좀 느렸다고 식욕도 급상승하고 있어서 문제가 크죠
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 늘렸더니
<samahui_WS> 근육도 늘고 배도 늘고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘 식욕에 고삐 풀려서 무지 많이 먹습니다
<Work^Seony> 그만 먹을 때가 됐는데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전기 자전거도 한몫해요. 운동하면서 출근할 수 있어서 좋다 생각했는데 전기 자전거를 십분 활용해버려서... 그냥 페달링 없이 다니고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 출근해서 충전 다시 땡기면서 퇴근해서 집에서 충전... 이렇게 되버리네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아... 전기 자전거...  페달링 안하면 자전거가 아니라 걍 스쿠터군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네 그냥 스쿠터 입니다.
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 차로 출근하는거와 거진 차이가 없어요... 오히려 매연과 미세먼지가 코와 기관지를 괴롭히죠.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 차로 출근하는 것보단 기름값은 절약하네요
<Work^Seony> 아 전기자전거 사느라 투자한돈을 기름값으로 회수하시려면... 몇달 걸리시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 몇 달 타면 기름값등등해서 구입가는 뽑을거 같습니다
<samahui_WS> 전기자전거가 너무 비싸요... 좀 더 싸져야 한다고 봅니다
<Work^Seony> 배터리 가격이 곧 내려가지 않을까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 엘론 머스크가 엄청 투자하는 중이라...
<DarkCircle> 멘탈이 쩍쩍 갈라지는중 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아 오늘 스타워즈 7 관련 개그짤이 돌아다니네요.
<DarkCircle> 인종차별 조장한다고 보이콧 (...)
<DarkCircle> http://cheezburger.com/659205/troll-of-the-day-the-boycottstarwarsvii-hashtag-creates-internet-freak-out
<Work^Seony> 뭔가하고 찾는 중이었는데 이거였군요
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 잉?  제 url이요?
<Work^Seony> 아 아니구나
<DarkCircle> http://www.arealme.com/iq/ko/
<DarkCircle> 이거 안들어가지네요 -ㅅ-a
<Work^Seony> 저거는 블덕님이 올리신 링크는 결과값을 보여주는 주소라 그래요
<DarkCircle> 이상하다 싶어서 루트 도메인으로 타고 가서 링크를 눌러봤는데
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러고보니 저 사이트에 나와있는 아이큐 테스트 링크도 안되네요
<DarkCircle> 여전히 안되고 있어요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 서비스 내렸나 ...
<Work^Seony> 딴건 다 되는데 저것만 안되는거 보니까, 링크 주소 바뀌면서 깨진듯 싶네요
<samahui_WS> 전 잠시 눈 붙이고 아침 회의 들어가야 겠네요 즐거운 담소들 나누시고 오늘 하루도 즐겁게 보내세요
<Work^Seony> 네 쉬세요
<DarkCircle> 푹~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~쉬세요 - -)/
<samahui_WS> 푸욱~ 쉬면 아마도 내일 일어날겁니다 ㅎㅎ;; 나중에 뵈요~
<autowiz_> 술마신김에 간만에 밤에 잠들었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 요즘 국정 교과서 문제를 보고 있으면
<autowiz_> 일부러 이슈를 만들어내서 다른 이슈들에대한 욕을 안먹을려고 하는건 아닌가 하는 생각이 듭니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럴수도 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어제 책장 넘기는 스캐너 ( http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3515970&cpage=1 )
<autowiz_> 보고 움짤인데 좀 긴건줄알고 뭔가 다른게 나올려나 싶어서 계속 보고 있느데 자새히 보니
<autowiz_> 한장 넘기는게 무한반복 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://deal.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1367219634
<autowiz_> LG 롤리 키보드 판매 하네요 . 저만 몰랐던 건가요
<Work^Seony> 4단 접이식이라... 걍 막대기 변신이네요
<autowiz_> 지난달인가 실제 판매전에 LG 에서 나온 광고영상 보고 사람들 반응이 여러가지가 있었드랬습니다.
<autowiz_> 편하겠다는 사람도 있었고 , 실제로는 얼마나 편할까 , 별로일 수 도 있겠다는 사람도 있었는데 . 획기적이긴 한거같고. 한번 써보고 싶기도 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 별도의 외장 키보드를 들고다니면서까지 쓸 일이 얼마나 있을까 싶어요...
<autowiz_> 노트북대신으로 패드 쓰시는분들은 타이핑할때 좀 편하고 빠르게 할 수 있게 해줄 거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> http://raksik.funshop.co.kr/goods/detail/32988?t=m
<autowiz_> 저는 커피를 잘 안마시니까 필요가 없는데 정말 누군가 사드리고 싶은분은 많네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> (살짜기 가격이 있긴 한데 ㅎㅎ )
<Work^Seony> 예전에 킥스타터 같은 펀딩 형태로 개발됐었던  상품이네요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 보내세요~!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-21
<autowiz_> 사마휘님도 즐겁고 즐겁고 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz_> Learn how to maintain 24/7 operations with at least 99.99% uptime with StarWind inexpensive 2-node HA configuration and 99.9999% uptime with StarWind 3-node HA setup.
<autowiz_> 광고메일이긴 한데 이런내용이 있습니다. 금융권 같은데서는 실제로 4-node 로 운영하는곳에도 있어봤는데
<autowiz_> 궁금한건 availability 가 2-node 일때 99.99 % , 3-node 일때 99.9999% 라는 근거가 있을까 해서 여쭤봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐 LinkedIn에서 직장 옮기고 싶은 생각 없냐고 메일 왔네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 와우
<autowiz_> 와~~~~~ 우
<autowiz_> 고민을 해보셔야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 실력이 안되므로 거절해야겠어요
<autowiz_> 노~~르웨이
<autowiz_> 믿을 수 없음으로 못들은걸로 하겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 형수님이랑 진지하게 상의를 해보셔야 할듯합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 미국 지사겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 설마 노르웨이에서 오라고 할 리는 없고
<autowiz_> (실력없어서 거절하신다는 말에 , 노웨이 라고 제가 대답한겁니다 ㅋㅋ 좀 재미있게 할려고 )
<autowiz_> 노~~(르) 웨이를   ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 제가 센스가 없어서
<Work^Seony> LinkedIn은 무제한 휴가준다고 뉴스에도 나오던데... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 제가 너무 멀리간거겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> LinkedIn: World's Largest Professional Network
<autowiz_> 라고 구글이 말해주네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 장기적으로 봤을때 지금 계시는학교가 더 안정적을 수 도 있다는 생각도 듭니다.
<Work^Seony> 훨씬 안정적이죠
<Work^Seony> 수입은 적지만...
<autowiz_> 그래도 가는것도 꽤 좋은 기회일거 같고....  혹시 마크 주커버그 가 모시러 오실때 까지 기다리시는건가요
<autowiz_> 2년전인가 저희회사 같이 계시던분도
<autowiz_> 학교 공무원으로 전향하셨습니다. 월급은 1/3 인가 날아갔는데 그래도 길게보면 안정적이긴 하니까
<Work^Seony> 한국은, 학교 공무원은 일반 공무원이랑 다르게 분류되나요?
<autowiz_> 그런건 아니구요 , 학교에 공무원으로 갔다는 말이었는데 '에' 글자가 빠졌나봅니다 죄송합니다.
<autowiz_> 다만 학교에만 있는 제도가 있었는데
<autowiz_> 그냥 기능직이었나봅니다. 이건 들어가기가 좀 쉬웠던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국은, 제가 알기로는 공무원 시험이 쉽다고 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 월급이 작아서 다들 잘 안하려고 한다더라구요
<autowiz_> 공무원 이라는건 원래 공무를 위해 일을 하는거잖아요
<autowiz_> 그러니까 어떻게 보면 먹고살만한 사람이 다른 사람들을 위해 봉사하는 거니까 월급이 좀 작아도 되지않나 생각하는데
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<autowiz_> 한국 공무원들은 월급도 적지도 않은데 , 뒷돈을 워낙 많이들 드시니 .ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 게다가 요즘은 한국 공무원들도 성과 나쁘면 짤린다는 뉴스 봤어요...
<autowiz_> 공무원 선호문화 때문에 워낙이들 시험도 많이 보고 그러니까
<autowiz_> 신입들 출근은 해야하는데 자리가 안나니까 자르는거 아닐까 하는 생각까지 드네요
<Work^Seony> autowiz님은 미국 오셔서 대학 쪽으로 취업 시도하시면 경력이 있기 때문에 아마 잘 되실 걸로 예상됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 서니님 땜빵뛰고
<autowiz_> 서니님은 링크드인으로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걱정마세요 학교에 포지션 많아요
<Work^Seony> 여기 학교 교직원이 4천명이라던데요...
<autowiz_> 허... 하긴 좋은 대학은
<autowiz_> 학생이랑 교직원+교수 숫자가 비슷한거라고 누가 그랬던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 총원이 5만명인가 4만명인가 그렇다던데 확실히는 모르겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 아마도 등록된 학생수까지 전부 포함해서일듯 싶네요
<jason-> bluedusk: 케티?
<autowiz_> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-8-hour-workday-doesnt-work-you-what-do-instead-jeff-haden
<autowiz_> 지금읽고 있는데 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ  일하는 시간보다 자신의 에너지를 메니징 하라는 말이 인상깊네요
<Work^Seony> 그에 관련된 책도 하나 나온게 있어요.  오라일리에서 나온건데,
<Work^Seony> Time Management for System Administrators 라는 제목입니다
<Work^Seony> 예전 사수가 pdf로 복사해줬는데 아직 못읽어봤네요
<autowiz_> 228 페이지네요 저도 시간내서 읽어보고 싶어지네요
<Work^Seony> 필요하시면 드릴까요?
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3517244&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<samahui_WS> 정말 문제군요. 조폭보다 무서운 10대...
<samahui_WS> 확실히 이제 법을 고쳐서 10대 후반에 접어드는 애들은 그냥 성인들과 같은 법적 대응을 받아야 한다고 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 울나라법에서 미성년자들은 처벌 안받는걸 걔네들도 알고서 그러는게 대부분일 거에요
<jason-> 미쿡 겅찰 정말 너무 무서워요. ㄷㄷㄷ 특히 본토는 더 무서~
<bluedusk> jason-:  아뇨 사무실입니다.
<Work^Seony> 총을 들고다녀서 무섭죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 정말 미국이였으면 총맞을 일이죠
<samahui_WS> 전 이만 퇴근하겠습니다 흐흐흐
<samahui_WS> 내일 쉴 수 있을듯 하네요
<autowiz_> 휴식 축하드립니다... ㅎㅎ 말이좀 이상하긴 한데
<autowiz_> 어쨋든 축하할 일이네요 ^^
<autowiz_> 현지에 계신 서니님께 묻겠습니다. ㅎㅎ 미국은 경찰들도 총기사용이 너무 자유로운거 같다는 생각이 드는데 다른분 생각은 어떤지 궁금해서요.
<autowiz_> 하와이는 안그런지도 모르고, 제가 본 동영상만 그런지도 모르겠는데
<Work^Seony> 일단 하와이는 총기소지가 불법이라... 저는 구경도 못해봤어요
<autowiz_> 폭행범 현행범이랑 대치중이었는데 , 다리를 쏘는것도 아니고
<autowiz_> 가슴팍에 데여섯발을 쏴버리더라구요 , 물론 경고는 네뎃번 하긴 하던데
<Tella> 하와이는 총기소지가 불법인가요 처음알았네요 ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 아무리 경고했고 불응하긴했어도 미친듯이 달려오는것도 아니고 다리를 쏴서 제압할 수 있을거 같은 상황이었는데
<autowiz_> 쏴죽인거 같은 ㅠㅠ   음... 당연하다고 생각해야할지
<Work^Seony> 감정적인 부분이 작용했을 거라고 생각합니다..
<autowiz_> 미드 프리즈 브레이크 같은 상황은 어지간해서는 생기지 않겠군요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 미 본토는 그럴수도 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ  근데 여기서는 안그래요
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 노인인구가 많거든요...
<autowiz_> S : 가정폭력범이었는데 어쩌면 , 상습범이라 정말로 일부러 죽여버렸을지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 방금 Pure Storage 영업 분 두분이랑
<Work^Seony> 일단, 미국은 정당방위의 해석이 한국이랑 좀 다르더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 예를 들어서,
<autowiz_> 제품 소개 관련해서 미팅 좀 하고 왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 살해의 위협을 느껴서 나도 모르게 죽였다 라고 하면 인정이 되는...
<Haz3> 하이요~
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :D
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 해즈님 식사는 하셨어요?
<fmowl> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 퓨어 스토리지라니~
<PotatoGim> 어떤 제품일지 궁금하네요..
<HolyKnight> 윈10이 좋나유?
<HolyKnight> 아직 7을 써야겠쥬?
<autowiz_> 아직 7이나 8.1 쓰는 사람이 더 많지요 아무래도
<HolyKnight> 넹
<HolyKnight> 그럼 7로 가야겠군유
<Haz3> autowiz_: 1시부터 식사라.. 지금은 먹고 왔네요.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하 12시부터 점심시간이 아니네요
<Haz3> 교육이라.. 주변 회사 식사시간 몰린다고.. 1시부터 하네요.
<autowiz_> 뭐 어떻게보면 그게 더 나을지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 교육받으시는분들 단체로 우루루 꺄~~
<Haz3> 흐음.. 게임 계속 돌리니.. 핸폰이 터질 것 같아요.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 써야할 무기를 강화 재료로 써버려서.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 언제 무기 재료 모아서 만드나..
<autowiz_> 어떤 게임 하세요? ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 블레이드요..
<Haz3> =.=
<autowiz_> 오오 이거 꽤 재미있을것도 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 동류 게임중에는 제일 난 것 같아요.
<Haz3> 그래픽 같은거..
<Haz3> 레이븐이나 뮤나.. 별로임;;
<Haz3> bluedusk: 뭐해~
<Haz3> 냠냠..
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난거 없나.. =.=
<autowiz_> 헤즈옹 핸폰 기종 어떤거 사용중이세요?
<autowiz_> 저는 LG 뷰3 인데 오래되서 잘 안돌아갈려나 걱정이네요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> http://www.arealme.com/iq/ko/
<autowiz_> 이거 다시 되네요 어제 누가 url 주셨을때는 안됐었는데
<bluedusk> Haz3: 나 오픈스택 깔어
<bluedusk> vrouter 이중화 하는거 테스트 해보라고 해서 -_-
<bluedusk> Haz3: 저기 오토위즈님께 소고기 사달라고 하면 소고기 사주심
<bluedusk> 소괴기
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 옹 소고기
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 오픈스택이 뭐야?
<bluedusk> 몰러 나도.;; 걍 하라니깐 하는겨
<autowiz_> 인당 2만원 무한리필집이 있더라구요
<autowiz_> http://blog.naver.com/haosth/220219916928
<autowiz_> 고메육가 여기였던거 같네요
<pchero_work> 미국 이민하고 관련된 글이 하나 올라왔는데..
<pchero_work> http://www.gamecodi.com/board/zboard.php?id=GAMECODI_Talk&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&page_num=35&selected=&exec=&sn=on&ss=on&sc=on&category=&keyword=%C7%D8%BF%DC+%C0%CC%B9%CE
<pchero_work> 참고하실분들 보시길.. 호시나 싶었지만 쉽지 않네요..;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Guest83658> 안녕하세요
<cocoa> 혹시 쿠분투 15.10 베타 2 설치해보신 분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 현재 우분투 14.04기반 이네요..ㅠ
<cocoa> 엘리멘트리 써서 지금 저도 14.04 쓰고 있네요.
<cocoa> 15.10 iso를 설치할까 하고 다운받아두기는 했는데 이상한데서 버그가 있지 않을까 하는 걱정이 있네요 .ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 베타는 운이 좋으면 버그가 없거나 적기도 하고 , 운이 나쁘면 버그가 많기도 합니다.
<autowiz_> 15.10 이면 그래도 출시일이 다가오는만큼 버그가 그리 많지는 않을거 같긴 합니다만.
<autowiz_> 정신건강상 특별한 경우가 아니면 설치하지 않는걸 추천드립니다. 물론
<autowiz_> 베타버젼을 설치해서 몇분간 우와~ 하는 느낌을 즐기신다면 설치해보셔도 됩니다.
<cheesekun> o _O)b!
<cocoa> 검색해보는 중인데 15.04에서 크게 달라진 부분은 안보이네요.
<bluedusk> 우분투 따위
<bluedusk> 전 이미 맥으로..하앜하앜
<bluedusk> 하앜하아카하아카하아카카카카카카아카아앜
<cocoa> 전 일단 설치해보러 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 두둥두둥 퇴근시간이 임박해오고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> -_-?
<autowiz_> 그렇지만 퇴근을 할 수 있다는 말은 아닙니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 퇴사...
<bluedusk> 할 수 있다는 말은 아니군요...
<bluedusk> 실망입니다. 퇴사도 못하시면서
<autowiz_> 잘못했습니다. 죄송합니다. 제가 어떻게 해드리면 될까요
<bluedusk> 저 취직좀 굽신굽신
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 저도...
<autowiz_> 월급 150 신입자리는 하나 있습니다. 제 부사수로 저랑 같이 하나하나 배워가면서 코딩하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 포테토님은 400~500도 가능하십니다.
<autowiz_> 농담아니고 리눅스 커널 모듈(사실 이건 제가 거의 다 끝냈구요 ) 이랑
<ipeter> ubuntu에 launch bar의 아이콘을 클릭하면
<autowiz_> 서버 프로그램 ( 로깅이랑 로직처리 ) , 웹페이지 (UI) 개발자 다 필요합니다. 구인은 올려놓은거 같은데
<autowiz_> 안구해지네요
<ipeter> 어떤 명령어가 실행되는것과 같은가요?
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 전문연구요원 티오였으면 당장 위즈님을 모시러 가고 싶어지네요..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 몇년이나 기다리면 저희 같이 할 수 있나요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> .....
<bluedusk> 월 150 신입자리에 전 개발자가 아니라서요
<autowiz_> 신입은 몰라도 됩니다. 다만 배우고자 하는 의지만 있으시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 배우고자하는 의지가 개발자가 아니라서..
<autowiz_> 블더님 오시면 250정도도 가능할지도 , 어쩌면 더 받으실 수 도 있고
<autowiz_> 저희 회사도 그냥 유지보수 파트 있는데 당장은 TO 가 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> SI 사업부 직원만 18명쯤 될꺼에요 아마
<PotatoGim> 요새같이 저임금 병특 노예를 부려먹기 좋은 세상에 병특 지정 신청을 안하셨다는 점에서 아쉬움이 참 많이 남습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 병특지정하기가 엄청 까다로운걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 저 저녁좀 먹고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 낙지덥밥 흡입 완료~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 사실 컴맹에 할줄아는게 없어서
<bluedusk> 250은 바라지도 않구요
<bluedusk> ...
<DarkCircle> http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/21/western-digital-to-aquire-sandisk-for-19-billion/
<DarkCircle> 낡지덮밥 ㅡ,.ㅡ ... !
<DarkCircle> 쭈꾸미면 캬아아아
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 이틀 연짱 술이네요..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 또드셍.
<PotatoGim> ..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 오늘은 당구치고 족발에 소주...
<PotatoGim> 어제는 고기 소맥에 당구에 맥주...
<autowiz_> 오오 족발 고기 오오
<PotatoGim> 내일부터는 금욕을...
<PotatoGim> 아참.
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 왜 퇴근을 안하시죠?
<PotatoGim> 아... 방금 귀가했습니다...
<PotatoGim> 그러고보니 위즈님께 궁금한게...
<autowiz_> spspd
<autowiz_> 네넹
<PotatoGim> 업무 관련된 질문이라 쬐금 여쭙기가 애미하다만..ㅎㅎ; 그 퓨어 스토리지 제품 영업 오셨다고 들었는데...
<PotatoGim> 어떤 제품인지 궁금해서..ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz_> ssd 스토리지 입니다.
<bluedusk> ssd 스토리지도 있어요?
<PotatoGim> 아하..
<autowiz_> raid 3d 라는 좀 유별난 기능이 있구요.
<PotatoGim> 퓨어 스토리지가 그거 전문으로 하죠.
<PotatoGim> RAID 3D?
<PotatoGim> 처음 들어보네요..오오..
<autowiz_> 제가 보기에는 raid 6 에다가
<autowiz_> 여유공간 있을시 자동으로 실시간 마이그레이션 하는거 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz_> 예를들어 500 GB 디스크5개로 raid - 6 걸면 가용공간은 2TB  인데
<autowiz_> 디스크 2개폴트나면 , 실제로 쓰고 있는 용량이 1.5TB 이하라면
<autowiz_> 디스크 4개로 raid - 6 를 실시간으로 다시 구축하는거 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 음...
<autowiz_> 어라? raid-6 가 아니라 raid-5 로 해야되네요.
<bluedusk> 그닥 메리트는...;
<PotatoGim> 음..
<autowiz_> 심지어는 디스크 1개 남을때까지 , 이건 레이드 레밸까지 바뀔거 같고.
<PotatoGim> 고가용성 면에서는
<autowiz_> 대신 조건은 동시에 고장나면 안되고 하나씩 순서대로 고장날때만
<PotatoGim> 나름의 장점이...
<PotatoGim> 아...
<bluedusk> 요즘에 스토리지에는 레이드 안꼽는게 트렌드 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> 재구성하는 시점에는 동시에 결함이 발생하면 안되는군요.
<bluedusk> 소프트웨어 디파인 스토리지만 봐도...
<PotatoGim> SDN, SDS 등의 말들은 있는데..
<PotatoGim> 실제로 헬반도에선 RAID 없으면...
<autowiz_> 퓨어스토리지가 초창기에는 raid 소프트웨어만 만들다가 하드웨어 만들어줄 곳을 잘 못찾아서
<autowiz_> 투자받아서 직접 만들어버렸다고 말은 뭐 그렇게 하더이다.
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz_> 중복제거도 스토리지가 아니라 드라이버단에서 한다는데, 기술파트가 아니라 영업하는 사람이 말한거라 신빙성은 없네요
<PotatoGim> 드라이버라...
<autowiz_> 가격은 당연히 디스크 스토리지보다 많이 많이 비쌉니다. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 전 ceph을 봐서인지 몰라도..
<bluedusk> 그닥 레이드 쓰는 스토리지가 메리트가 없어 보여서..
<PotatoGim> 디스크만 봐도 사실 가격 차이가 어마무시하죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저희도 Ceph을 이용했었는데
<bluedusk> 혹시 볼륨별 qos 는 걸리나요?
<PotatoGim> 조만간 GlusterFS로..
<autowiz_> emc 는 그런 기능 있었는데 퓨어제품은 잘 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> cephfs 로 사용하셧나요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 상세하게는 말하기 조금 어려워도 상용화된 케이스도 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 사실 cephfs 가 좋긴 한데 레뎃이 인수한뒤로 cephfs 를 정식지원 안한다는..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 그지같은 레뎃
<bluedusk> 망해라 하면 로그에 남겠죠?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 레드햇은...
<PotatoGim> GlusterFS를 밀고 싶어하는 것 같은데 그리 쉽지는 않네요.
<DarkCircle> 예전에 어디서 들은거였더라 ...
<DarkCircle> 출처 까먹음 ...
<DarkCircle> RAID 돌아가는데 하드 두개 뽑았다가
<DarkCircle> 스토릿지 황천길 갔다고 ...
<PotatoGim> ...
<DarkCircle> 원래 한개 뽑아야 하는 RAID 5 .............
<autowiz_> 운이 좋으면 복구가 되기도 하지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 끊어지기야 하겠지만서두
<DarkCircle> 근데 자체적으로 안돼서 아얘 복구 업체 보냈다고 하더군요 ...
<DarkCircle> 랙 째로 들어서 ...
<PotatoGim> 허.ㄱ..
<PotatoGim> 컨트롤러 특성도 많이 타는 것 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 레이드(라고 하니 롤이 생각난다) ..................
<PotatoGim> Areca는 진짜 헬이고...
<autowiz_> raid-5 복구 겁나 비싼데 잘 안된다고 들어서
<DarkCircle> 돌다 뻑나면 가차없는데 -=3
<bluedusk>  ceph 만세..
<bluedusk> ...  ceph은 오프젝트 별로  PG  로 데이터 저장하니 그걸 수동으로 일일이 해쉬값 맞쳐서 복구 해내는 노가다를..누가 문서로..ㅡㅡ
<autowiz_> 제가말씀 드렸나 모르겠는데 , 스토리지 LUN 을 새로 잡는데 의사전달이 잘못되서 홀라당 날려먹은적이 있거든요
<bluedusk> 사실 이렇게 말하는 저도 무슨말인지 모르겠..
<DarkCircle> 얼핏 듯기론 ... 그 뻑난 스토릿지 100테라였던거 같네요
<PotatoGim> ...
<DarkCircle> -----------------------지옥이야기끗----------------------
<autowiz_> 개인 하드는 생각보다 고장 잘 안나지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> ceph과 같은 MDS가 필요로 하는 방식은 다른건 다 좋은데 랙 차지량이...
<DarkCircle> 어제 ... 아니 날짜가 넘어갔으니
<DarkCircle> 그저께 오후때만 해도 중국이 샌디스크 먹겠다고 뭔 꼼수가 막 ... 왔다갔다 했었던거 같은데
<autowiz_> 서버하드는 1년에 100개중에 5개는 공장나는듯 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 결국 어제 ...
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 저희 고객들 하드 고장나는거 보면
<DarkCircle> 웬디가 먹 ...
<PotatoGim> 어마어마합니다...
<DarkCircle> 근데 대부분 고객들
<DarkCircle> 시게이트 쓰지 않나요 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 cephfs는 안쓰고 거의 블록스토리지로만..
<DarkCircle>  /-ㅠ-/
<bluedusk> 어차피 오픈스택에 붙이는거라서..
<PotatoGim> 헬게이트 많이 나가다가 이제 HGST로..
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 오픈스택은 조금 만져본게 다라서..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 그리즐리? 때까지만 조금 만져보다가...
<autowiz_> 저도 만져보고 싶습니다. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 우리회사 오실래요?
<DarkCircle> 제가 주문받아서 납품할때는 물량 적게 나가도 무조건 HGST ...
<PotatoGim> 어렵더라구요..ㅜ
<bluedusk> 토나올때까지 만지실수 있을듯..
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저는 가능하면... 이젠 그냥 조용히 짱박히고 싶습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 포테토님은 너무 번아웃 하셨어요 ...
<PotatoGim> 최근에 절실히 느끼는게..
<PotatoGim> 자도자도 끝이 없네요...
<DarkCircle> 일부러 못한다고 좀 째는것도 필요한데
<PotatoGim> 오늘은 점심에 출근했습니다 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 전투적(?)으로 근무하시는듯 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz_> 브라보~~
<PotatoGim> 그런데도 피곤하네요...
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> 확실히.. 좀 전투적이긴 했던 것 같네요..
<PotatoGim> 얼마전에 이직 통보하면서
<autowiz_> 배가 미치도록 고플때 를 생각해보면 한끼 먹는다고 바로해결되지가 않아요
<bluedusk> 근데 PotatoGim 님 북유럽 어딘가 계신다고 하시지 ㅇ낳으셨나요??
<autowiz_> 적당히 몇끼를 먹어줘야 복구가 되지요
<PotatoGim> ...다른 분이신 듯..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 4년간 연차 쓴 날짜가 열흘도 안되더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 주말에 맨날 회사 짱박히고...
<autowiz_> 저는 몇달전에 12일 팍~ 써버렸지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는.. 헬반도 중소기업에서 노예 생활 중입니다..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 올해는 17일 다 써볼려구요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 17일 씩이나...
<autowiz_> 겨울에 일주일 휴가내고 스노보드 타러 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 연말까지도 정말 얼마 안남았네요
<autowiz_> 두달 하고 9일
<bluedusk> 아니
<bluedusk> 도대체 언제 12시가 넘었나요??
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 시간 가는거 순식간이죠..ㅜ
<autowiz_> [23:59:57] <PotatoGim> 음.. 저희도 Ceph을 이용했었는데
<autowiz_> [00:00:00] - {Day changed to 2015년 10월 22일 목요일}
<autowiz_> [00:00:07] <bluedusk> 혹시 볼륨별 qos 는 걸리나요?
<autowiz_> 이때 날짜가 바꼈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> .....
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 정밀 사격...
<bluedusk> 이게 다 제가 부덕해서 일어난 일이니
<bluedusk> 제가 이 모든 책임을 지고
<autowiz_> 주무시러 가시나요 ^^
<bluedusk> 사퇴를 하겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> ...
<bluedusk> 사직
<bluedusk> 종묘사직을
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 사실 제가 뭔소리 하는지 몰겠는데
<bluedusk> 집에 가기 귀찮네요
<autowiz_> 요즘 육룡이 나르샤가 재미있다던데 혹시 보신분 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> 블덕님도 너무 집에 안들어가시는 듯..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 말은 많이 들었는데..
<bluedusk> 저 집에 가는데요
<PotatoGim> 저는 처음에 제목만 보고 무슨 소린가...
<PotatoGim> 집에 가기 귀찮다고 하셔서..
<bluedusk> 사실 집에 가면 출근하기 귀찮..
<bluedusk> 이미 버스도 끊기고
<bluedusk> 이게 뭔짓인지
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 무슨 부귀영화를 누리자고 내가 진짜
<bluedusk> 이런
<PotatoGim> ...
<bluedusk> 지옥불 헬반도에서
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님도 번아웃 되신듯 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> PotatoGim:  우리회사 오실래요?
<PotatoGim> 저도 매일 그 생각을 하면서 일을 하고 있네요...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 오시면 저랑 같이
<bluedusk> 아니 저랑 다르게
<bluedusk> 칼퇴근 하실 수 있음
<PotatoGim> 이미 본심이 드러났...
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 전  오토 모님 처럼
<bluedusk> 부려먹을 생각이 아니라서
<autowiz_> 저도 부려먹을 생각은 아닙.....     놀고먹을 수 는 없고 적당히 일은 하면서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘 4K 모니터를 살려고 했는데 문제가 책상이 좁아서 듀얼모니터를 쓰기가 힘들어질거 같더라구요
<autowiz_> 7인치 usb 모니터나 하나 사서 irc 전용으로 쓸까 싶기도 하고
<PotatoGim> 음... 저는 그냥 27인치 하나에...
<PotatoGim> 작업공간만 전환하면서..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 베리데스크처럼
<PotatoGim> 높낮이 조절이 되는 보조 책상이나 하나 사줬으면 좋겠는데...
<autowiz_> 움직이는 모니터 거치대? 살까도 했는데 넘 비싸서 그돈으로 그냥 모니터를 하나 더 사는걸로
<PotatoGim> 모니타 암 같은거 말씀하시는...?
<DarkCircle> 모니터 암 같은데 기왕사실거면 한 30만원 정도 고려하실 필요가 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 제대로 튼튼하지 않으면 모니터 지탱도 못하고 박살날 수가 있어서 말이죠.(...)
<autowiz_> 그나마 지금 와이드 29인치가 좀 가볍긴는 한데
<DarkCircle> 20인치 후반대는 생각보다 무겁더라고요.
<autowiz_> 일단 당장은 스킵입니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저는 지금 제가 쓰고 있는게 스틸 프레임으로 붙어있어서 무게가 장난이 아니라 .. ㅋㅎㅎ ;;;
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 저는 그냥 벽에 박아버렸...
<DarkCircle> 이거 모니터 고장나면 박스에 싸서 들고 가야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 도합 무게가 15kg이 넘습니다.
<DarkCircle> 글고 보니 전 박을 벽이 없네요. 모니터 뒤쪽이 창이라서 ...
<bluedusk> 오븐스택은 봐도 봐도 모르겟네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 ~(~_~)~
<Work^Seony> 어제 LinkedIn에서 잡 포지션 메일 온 것 때문에 계속 마음에 걸리네요
<Work^Seony> 실력 딸려서 떨어질게 뻔하긴 하지만...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 훅 찔러보세요 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 가능하면 후회는 남기지 않는 법이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그게 거절하거나 인터뷰를 보면 걔네들 인사관리에 기록이 남거든요
<Work^Seony> 거절할 경우, 예를 들면 한 6개월 후에 다시 연락해도 되냐 이렇게 물어봐요
<Work^Seony> 즉, 거절하면 재도전할 여지가 있는거죠
<Work^Seony> 떨어져도 재도전 할 수 있는데, 아무래도 떨어졌따는 기록이 남으니까 좀 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 사모님은 뭐라고 하시던가요? ^^
<Work^Seony> 가면 좋지만, 가서 행복하지 않을 거 같으면 걍 여기 있는 것도 나쁘지 않다고 하죠
<Work^Seony> 연봉이야 엄청 많이 주겠지만, 일에 찌들어살고싶진 않거든요ㅕ
<autowiz_> 그렇기는 하지요
<Work^Seony> 저는, 8시 출근해서 5시 퇴근하고, 집에 와서 게임하고 티비 보고하는 생활이 너무 좋거든요
<Work^Seony> 사람들이 저보고 잘 지내냐고 물어보면, 인생에 있어서 가장 행복한 시기를 보내고 있다고 대답할 정도로 좋아요
<autowiz_> 노후자금은 ㅠㅠ    사실 저도 뭐 그런거 미리 생각안하고 살고 싶은데 점점
<Work^Seony> 그 한국에서 뭐라고 하죠?  회사에서 반 내고 내가 반 내서 퇴직할 때 받는 돈요..
<autowiz_> 이직도 힘들어지고 수입은 조금늘거나 비슷하니까 슬슬 걱정이 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 갑자기 저도 생각이
<Work^Seony> 걍 퇴직금인가요?
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한국에서 직장 다닐 때도 그게 있어서 좀 도움이 됐는데, 지금 제가 일하는 학교도 그게 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 401k 라고 해요
<Work^Seony> 이거 안해주는 회사가 많긴한데, 여기는 연봉이 적다보니 그거라도 없으면 안되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는, 월 $350 정도네요.  학교에서 $350 내니까, 매달 $700 정도 되는군요...
<autowiz_> 적지는 않군요
<autowiz_> 근데 물가 생각하면 모자르진 않을지
<Work^Seony> 어차피 미국에서 살려면 60 넘어서도 일 해야되요
<Work^Seony> 그나마, 여기는 노인들 일시켜주는데가 많아서 다행이죠
<Work^Seony> 그리고 여기 학교는 아마 정년이 없는 걸로... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오
<Work^Seony> 학교 시스템 관리자 미팅 가면 할아버지들 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU4pxwBg1FA
<autowiz_> 전기충격기 생각보다 간단히 만들 수 있나 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-22
<Haz3> 하이요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> pyqt 좋군요...
<Haz3> wxpython 썼었는데..
<Haz3> 옮겨타야겠음...
<autowiz_> 역시 영업이 하는 얘기는 100% 믿으면 안되는것이었네요
<autowiz_> 기술문서 보고 있는데 틀린데가 꽤 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 겜을 많이 했나..
<Haz3> 어깨가 아프네.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 정말 그럴지도 모릅니다. 어깨랑 목이랑 심각하게 아프고 피로할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 하루이틀정도 게임을 끊으면 나아집니다.
<autowiz_> 메일이나 알람같은거 되게 많이 걸어놓고사는데
<autowiz_> 단순 접수 업무 이런거 아니고, 집중해서 뭔가 해야하는 직종이면 그런거 다 꺼버리는데 좋다고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 꺼버리는게
<autowiz_> (너무 당연한걸 거창하게 말한거 같네요 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ )
<ipeter> 아아
<ipeter> 이제 술 못마시겠어요.
<ipeter> 어제 1천 먹고 잤는데
<ipeter> 아침에 못일어나겠더군요.
<Haz3> 보통은 자동으로 돌리는데...
<Haz3> 무기 재료땜에.. 수동으로 해야.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 1천? 1천... 병?
<ipeter> 천씨씨요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 과일 소주칵테일도 아니고 맥주 1리터 말씀하시는거겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 컨디션이 안좋을때 급하게 맥주를 많이 들이키면 다음날 숙취가 좀 올 수 가 있습니다.
<ipeter> 힘듭니다 힘듭니다.
<autowiz_> 힘드시다 하시니 어떻게 해드려야 할까요?
<autowiz_> 그만 보내드릴까요?
<h-pc> 하이..
<h-pc> 파티션 32기가 확보하고 우분투 설치했어요..
<h-pc> 근데 창 테마을 바꿀려고 하는데..
<h-pc> 어떵게 해야 해요?
<h-pc> #nick angrystar
<angrystar> 님들..
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<angrystar> 네..
<angrystar> 님들 창 테마을 바꿀려고 하는데..
<angrystar> 어케해요?
<autowiz_> http://itstory.tk/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-1404LTS-%ED%85%8C%EB%A7%88-%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%EC%BD%98-%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD
<autowiz_> 구형버젼 아니면 거의 같을껍니다.
<autowiz_> 저런 식으로 하시면 될거 같은데요
<angrystar> 전 15.10인데..
<angrystar> 테마 없다고..안되여...
<autowiz_> 베타 설치하셨나보네요
<angrystar> 베타 아닌데요?
<angrystar> 오늘 출시한 버전 인데요..
<angrystar> 패키지 찾을 수 없다고 나옵니다..
<autowiz_> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/423
<autowiz_> 이건 참고삼아 보시구요
<autowiz_> 아 오늘나왔다구요? 빠르기도 하셔라 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> apt-get 으로 테마 설치하실때 안된다는 말씀이신가요?
<autowiz_> 상황을 좀더 정확히 말씀해주시면 도움이 됩니다.
<angrystar> 네..
<angrystar> E: numix-icon-theme-utouch 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<angrystar> E: numx-gtk-theme 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<angrystar> 누믹스 테마 깔려고 하는데 이런 오류가...
<DarkCircle> 저장소 싱크하다 뻑난겁니다. 좀 기다리셔야 ...
<angrystar> 링크 깨졌나?
<angrystar> 네..
<DarkCircle> 링크 깨진게 아니라 싱크중이예요.
<autowiz_> http://programmingsummaries.tistory.com/301
<DarkCircle> 자주 있는 일이니까 크게 신경 쓸 필요는 없습니다. 뭐 당연히 상식적인 입장에서는 일어나지 말아야 할 일이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 기반 저장소는 생각보다 엄청 자주 바뀌어요. 하루에 서너번 바뀌기도 하고 ...
<autowiz_> sudo apt-get update 가 정상적으로 끝나야 하는게 1번
<DarkCircle> 전세계적으로 하루에 수백번 바뀌니까.
<autowiz_> numix 태마 이름이 좀 달라진 경우가 있어서
<angrystar> 네..
<autowiz_> 저는 장실좀 ㅠㅠ
<angrystar> 님들
<angrystar> 블루투스 안잡혀여..
<angrystar> csr호환 블루투스라디오 쓰고있는데요?
<angrystar> 정확히는 블루투스 동글입니다..
<angrystar> CSR Harmony Wireless Software Stack 4.0 <-이거 윈도용만 있어요??
<angrystar> 응답 없네요..
<PotatoGim> 네 다들 바쁘면 응답이 늦기도 합니다.
<angrystar> ...
<angrystar> 블루투스
<angrystar> 블루투스 말인데요... 안잡여요..
<angrystar> CSR 호환 블루투스 라디오 쓰는데요..
<angrystar> 그거 드라이버 까는법좀...
<PotatoGim> 정확한지 모르겠는데 말씀하신 부분은 소프트웨어로 보여지고...
<angrystar> 네..
<PotatoGim> 드라이버는 정확한 모델명을 알아야 도움을 드릴 수 있습니다.
<angrystar> csr호환 블루투스 동글 드라이버 까는법좀 알려주세요..
<angrystar> 네탑쓰고 있습니다..
<angrystar> 정확히는 '넷탑(Nettop)'제품 입니다..
<angrystar> 윈도에선 CSR하모니로 해결했는데요...\
<PotatoGim> 아마 장치 드라이버는 정상적으로 올라왔을 것 같은데... 블루투스 관리 소프트웨어가 필요하신 건가요?
<angrystar> 네..
<PotatoGim> http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/how-to-set-up-a-bluetooth-connection-in-ubuntu/
<PotatoGim> 이 링크가 도움을 드릴 수 있을 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim> http://itsfoss.com/bluetooth-speakers-ubuntu/
<PotatoGim> 요놈도...
<angrystar> 이제 됬네요..
<angrystar> 이제 테마 추천 해주세요..
<autowiz_> 포테토님~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<autowiz_> 부비부비 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 세미나 다녀 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<PotatoGim> 다녀오세요~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 기본 테마 권장합니다.
<angrystar> 네..
<PotatoGim> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=ubuntu+theme&oq=ubuntu+theme&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65j69i59j69i65j69i60l2.4294j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<PotatoGim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/themes-2
<PotatoGim> http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<PotatoGim> 그리고 어떻게 테마를 설치하는지는...
<PotatoGim> http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-themes-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<PotatoGim> 여기를 참고하시면 도움이 될 겁니다.
<angrystar> 네...
<angrystar> 저 재부팅하고 올께요..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<h-pc> 다시왔어요..
<h-pc> 유니티 트윅 툴 실해 안돼요...
<h-pc> 스샷도 있습니다..
<h-pc> 텔레그램으로 보낼까요?
<h-pc> 님들..
<h-pc> ..
<angrystar> ..
<angrystar> 님들..
<angrystar> 유니티 트윅 툴 실행이 안됩니다..
<angrystar> 스샷찍었으니 요청시 보내줄께요..
<angrystar> 텔레그램으로 보낼테니 귀말주세요..
<angrystar> 텔레그램 아이디 알려줄까요?
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 에러 메시지가 뭘로 나오나요?
<angrystar> 보내드리죠..
<angrystar> 메세지 스샷..
<pchero_work> http://pastebin.com/
<pchero_work> 혹시 에러메시지.. 여기에 업로드 가능하신가요?
<pchero_work> 스샷은 안될껍니다.
<angrystar> http://imgur.com/v1bo0iU
<angrystar> 위 링크을 클릭하세요..
<angrystar> <pchero_work> 님..
<angrystar> 확인했어요?
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-service
<pchero_work> 설치 하셨나요?
<angrystar> 다음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:
<angrystar>  unity-webapps-service : 의존: webapp-container
<angrystar> E: 문제를 바로잡을 수 없습니다. 망가진 고정 패키지가 있습니다.
<angrystar> 이런 에러가 나오네요..
<pchero_work> 먼저
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get update -m
<pchero_work> 요렇게 한번 해주시고요
<pchero_work> 다시한번 시도해보세요.
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get install -f unity-webapps-service
<angrystar> 그래도 안돼요..
<pchero_work> 같은 에러 나오나요?
<angrystar> 네..
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get install -f
<pchero_work> 요고 입력하고 나오는 결과 메시지 좀 부탁드려요
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<angrystar> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<angrystar> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 다음 패키지가 자동으로 설치되었지만 더 이상 필요하지 않습니다:
<angrystar>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic thermald
<angrystar> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<angrystar> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<angrystar> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<angrystar> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 다음 패키지를 지울 것입니다:
<angrystar>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic thermald
<angrystar> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 3개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<angrystar> 이 작업 후 600 k바이트의 디스크 공간이 비워집니다.
<angrystar> 계속 하시겠습니까? [Y/n] y
<angrystar> (데이터베이스 읽는중 ...현재 230334개의 파일과 디렉터리가 설치되어 있습니다.)
<angrystar> Removing linux-headers-generic (4.2.0.16.18) ...
<angrystar> Removing linux-image-generic (4.2.0.16.18) ...
<angrystar> Removing thermald (1.4.3-5) ...
<angrystar> Processing triggers for man-db (2.7.4-1) ...
<angrystar> Processing triggers for dbus (1.10.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<angrystar> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<angrystar> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ sudo apt-get install -f unity-webapps-service
<angrystar> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<angrystar> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 몇몇 패키지를 설치할 수 없습니다. 요청한 상황이 불가능할 수도 있고,
<angrystar> 불안정 배포판을 사용해서 일부 필요한 패키지를 아직 만들지 않았거나,
<angrystar> 아직 Incoming에서 나오지 않은 경우일 수도 있습니다.
<angrystar> 이 상황을 해결하는데 다음 정보가 도움이 될 수도 있습니다:
<angrystar> 다음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:
<angrystar>  unity-webapps-service : 의존: webapp-container
<angrystar> E: 문제를 바로잡을 수 없습니다. 망가진 고정 패키지가 있습니다.
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$
<angrystar> ...안되네요..
<angrystar> 재부팅하고 다시올께요..
<angrystar> 다시왔어요...
<DarkCircle> 하루가 되든 이틀이 되든 기다리세요. 기다리는 방법 말고 고칠 수 있는 방법은 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 영어로 직접 버그레포트를 올리시든지.
<angrystar> 네..
<angrystar> gtk+ 테마 바꾸고 싶은데요..
<pchero_work> angrystar:
<pchero_work> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mscore-ubuntu/mscore-stable
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get install -f
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-service
<pchero_work> 차례대로 실행해보세요.
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<angrystar> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<angrystar> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-service
<angrystar> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<angrystar> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<angrystar> 몇몇 패키지를 설치할 수 없습니다. 요청한 상황이 불가능할 수도 있고,
<angrystar> 불안정 배포판을 사용해서 일부 필요한 패키지를 아직 만들지 않았거나,
<angrystar> 아직 Incoming에서 나오지 않은 경우일 수도 있습니다.
<angrystar> 이 상황을 해결하는데 다음 정보가 도움이 될 수도 있습니다:
<angrystar> 다음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:
<angrystar>  unity-webapps-service : 의존: webapp-container
<angrystar> E: 문제를 바로잡을 수 없습니다. 망가진 고정 패키지가 있습니다.
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$ ^C
<angrystar> h-pc@hpc-P67X-UD3R-B3:~$
<angrystar> 유니티 트윅은 포기해야겠네요..
<ipeter> 읍
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get update
<pchero_work> 한번 하시고
<pchero_work> 다시..
<ipeter> node.js로 웹사이트 구축하려고 하는데
<ipeter> 혹시 여기서 노드제이에스 잘 하시는분 계신가요?
<angrystar> 역시 안되네요..
<pchero_work> 흠. -_-;;;
<angrystar> 15.10에서 안되나보네요..
<angrystar> 우분투 버전말이에요...
<angrystar> 전 gtk+ 테마만 바꾸면 되는데요..
<jason-> angrystar:  안녕하세요?
<jason-> 우리 여기 이 체널에서는 '님하'체 지양합니다.
<angrystar> 오 이제 되네요..
<angrystar> sudo apt-get build-dep unity-webapps-service <-이렇게 하니 되네요..
<angrystar> 소스 패키지로 'libunity-webapps'을(를) 'unity-webapps-service' 대신 선택합니다 <-이런 메시지가..
<angrystar> 업글하면서 자연스레 발생되는 거였네요..
<angrystar> 트윅툴이 업뎃이 나올때까지 기다려야 겠네요..
<cheesekun> :0..
<cheesekun> 터미널 출력을 그대로 붙여넣으시다니..
<DarkCircle> cheesekun -ㅠ- 핥.
<cheesekun> DarkCircle:  ' ')!
<cheesekun> DarkCircle:  |') =3
<angrystar> 운동하고 왔어요..
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/happyprogrammer-in-jeju/%EB%8B%A4%EC%9D%8C-%EC%BA%98%EB%A6%B0%EB%8D%94-%EC%84%9C%EB%B9%84%EC%8A%A4%EC%9D%98-%EB%B9%84%ED%95%98%EC%9D%B8%EB%93%9C-%EC%8A%A4%ED%86%A0%EB%A6%AC-ec0faac67f05#.u1rhmdmhg
<ipeter> 애플 타임머신 백업기기 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 지금 현재 맥미니 타임머신으로 백업한 다음에
<ipeter> SSD로 갈아주고나서
<ipeter> OS설치후에 타임머신에 있는녀석 그대로 가져오면 되나요..?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Dookey> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아직 안주무시고 계시네요
<Dookey> 네 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 헐 벌써 네시 반 -_-
<autowiz_> 힘내십시요~~
<DarkCircle> 는 앱 출시 작업 완료.
<DarkCircle> 반이 끝났군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 남은 반을 똥치우기 위해 열라 달리는 중입니다 _0_
<DarkCircle> 는 ...
<DarkCircle> 달력을 보니 불금이네요.
<DarkCircle> 위장을 시퍼렇게 타게 만드는 불닥을 먹는 불금!
<DarkCircle> 위즈옹도 오늘은 일찍 퇴근하시고 불금은 불닭과 쏘주로 야밤을 활활활 ... 불태우시길
<Work^Seony> 불닭 얘기하시니 아침 10시도 안됐는데 배고프네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 소고기로 위장을 태워서 오늘은 ... 배채우기 불가 ㄱ-
<autowiz_> 안그래도 지금 너무 배고파서 초코파이 하나 먹을까 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럴 때 먹는걸 참으시면 지방이 탄답니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 이미 컵라면에 물이 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 다이어트는 내일부터 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 원래 다이어트랑 공부는 항상 내일부터 하는 거죠
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 촥허파이랑 모카골드 믹스커피는 환상의 궁합이죠 -ㅠ-
<autowiz_> endless tomorrow ~
<DarkCircle> 한국 완전 미쳤네요 ...
<Work^Seony> 커피믹스 안먹어본지 한 4년 된거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 미세먼지 ...
<DarkCircle> 밖에 둥둥뜬거 안개인줄 알았는데
<DarkCircle> 일주일 연쨩 미세먼지크리.
<DarkCircle> 매연 미세먼지도 아니고 중국발. 진짜 쩝니다. 500m 바깥이 안보여요 .
<Work^Seony> 헐... 심하네요
<DarkCircle> 이게 경기권만 그럴줄 알았는데
<DarkCircle> 거의 한반도를 다 덮었다네요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 어제 저녁때 밥먹으러 밖으로 나올때도
<DarkCircle> 눈이 잘못됐나 싶어서 안경을 닦아봤는데 안경은 멀쩡 ;;
<Work^Seony> 확실히 제가 느끼는게, 한국에서는 보통 와이셔츠나 흰 면티는 하루만 입어도 목 부분이 노래지는데,
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 1주일 입어도 아무렇지 않거든요..
<Work^Seony> 신발 새로 산지 6개월이 지나도 여전히 새 것 같고...
<DarkCircle> 한국이 기후특성 진짜 많이 타는거 같아요.
<autowiz_> 습도가 낮아서 그런걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 먼지가 많아서죠
<DarkCircle> 기후변동이 엄청 심해요.
<DarkCircle> 습도높을때는
<DarkCircle> 일본 뺨치는 곰팡이 습격 ...
<DarkCircle> 물불 가리지 않고 막 들러붙어서 사람이든 동물이든 피부병 쩔고...
<DarkCircle> 음식은 음식대로 버리고
<autowiz_> 섬이긴해도 하와이가 습도가 더 낮을거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 하와이가 더 낮을거예요 아마 .
<DarkCircle> 한국은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 더운날에 그늘에 있어도 숨을 못쉼.
<Work^Seony> 여름에는 아마 하와이가 더 낮을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 집에 있는 창을 다 닫아놓은 모양새가 됐네요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 이렇케 답답할수가 -_-;
<autowiz_> 미세먼지 얼마나 있어야 깨끗해질까요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 내일 소나기가 온다...라고는 하는데
<DarkCircle> 이게 데이터 근원이 기상청인지 아닌지 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국 기상청은 별로 믿을게 못돼요
<DarkCircle> 미 공군에서 보내는거면 모를까.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어디선가 본 얘긴데
<DarkCircle> 동해안 어민들은...특히 울릉도쪽은
<DarkCircle> 대한민국 기상청의 데이터를 안보고 일본 기상청의 데이터를 보고 출항을 할지 말지를 결정한다고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 기상청 엿먹이려고 말장난하는건 줄 알았는데 그 밑의 댓글을 좀 찾다보니까 비슷한 내용이 또 ...
<DarkCircle> http://prologue.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=bjnah&logNo=220505098503&parentCategoryNo=11&categoryNo=15&viewDate=&isShowPopularPosts=false&from=postView
<DarkCircle> 한국 기상청이 얼마나 신뢰가 떨어지는 일기예보를 하는지 아얘 기사글이 올라와있네요 http://www.kbmaeil.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=185217 꽤 오래전 글이지만 여전히 신뢰하지 않는듯.
<Work^Seony> 한 네트워크에 있는 한 서버만 접속 자체가 아예 안되는데, 왜 그러는지 정말 알 수가 없네요...
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 계세요?
<autowiz_> 네 있습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시스코 스위치에서 ip access-list NAME에서, 이 목록을 보는 명령어가 따로 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 내용이 없으면 아무 것도 안나오는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 통신이 되기느 하나요? arp 테이블은
<Work^Seony> 172.16.0.0/16 네트워크에서, 한 서버만 접속이 아예 안되거든요...
<Work^Seony> 이게 옛날부터 있었던 문제인데 원인찾기가 너무 힘들어서 포기했다가, 이번에 누가 다시 얘기를 꺼내는 바람에 조사 중이거든요..
<Work^Seony> route add -net 172.16.0.0/16 해주면 접속이 되는데,
<Work^Seony> 라우팅 테이블에 별도로 추가를 안해주면 안되네요
<autowiz_> 같은대역인데도 네트웍이 안되신다는거지요?
<Work^Seony> 엑세스리스트에서 제어하는 건 아닌거 같고...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 같은 네트워크는 아니에요.  근데 스위치에서 다 연결해주죠
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 제 컴퓨터는 172.17 vlan이고, 서버는 172.16 vlan인데,
<Work^Seony> 172.16.1.2랑 172.16.1.3은 접속이 잘 되요.
<Work^Seony> 172.16.1.6만 접속이 안되고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 라우팅 테이블에 따로 추가를 해주면 별 문제 없구요...
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 dhcp 때문에 그런가...
<Work^Seony> 복잡하네요...
<autowiz_> 스위치 문제인거 같으시면
<Work^Seony> 운영 중인 vlan이 한 15개 되는데, 접속이 안되는 서버는 dhcp 서버거든요..
<Work^Seony> dhcp에 각 vlan을 전부 추가하면서, 제쪽 vlan의 서브넷이 24비트이고, 서버는 16비트라서 생기는 문제가 아닌가 싶네요...
<autowiz_> show tech  | include 172.16.0.6   이렇게 찾아보시는건 어떠실지. 아니면 서버 문제는 아닐까 싶은데요
<autowiz_> 서브넷이 안맞는 문제인거 같기도 하고 아닌거 같기도 하네요
<autowiz_> 서브넷이 안맞을대 정말 문제가. 어떤패킷은 가고 어떤패킷은 안간다는겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸.  왠지 이거 서브넷 때문에 그런거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 챗으로 설명드리기 너무 길고 복잡해서 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나중에 하와이 오시면 물어볼께요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 그런데 뭔가 구성이 잘못된게 아닌가 싶은데요 서브넷이 달라도
<Work^Seony> 시간 되시면 설명드려보구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바쁘실거 같으니 하와이 얼른 오세요 좀 물어보게요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> dhcp 응답 패킷이 나오면 dhcp 서버로부터 나올때 vlan 코드르 타고 나와야 정상이거든요
<autowiz_> 그걸 스위치가 받아서 dhcp relay 같은걸로 각 vlan 에 넘겨줘야 하고
<Work^Seony> 구성이 좀 달라요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 시간 괜찮습니다.
<Work^Seony> 15개에 대한 vlan을 가상 인터페이스로 모두 추가를 시켜놓은 상태에요
<Work^Seony> 즉, 이 dhcp 서버는 모든 네트워크에 접속이 가능하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 이 서버는, 172.17.x.2 라는 주소를 15개 갖고있어요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 제 컴퓨터는 172.17.5.xx라면, 172.17.5.1이라는 게이트웨이를 통해서 통신을 하고,
<Work^Seony> dhcp서버는 172.17.5.2라는 가상 인터페이스를 통해 주소를 할당해주거든요
<Work^Seony> 이 가상인터페이스는 24비트구요...
<Work^Seony> 172.16.1.6이라는 주소는 서브넷이 255.255.254.0 이구요../
<Work^Seony> 그리고 제 데탑은 172.17.5.xx/24
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 제가 172.16.1.6이라는 주소에 바로 접속을 하려면, 패킷이 172.17.5.1로 갔다가
<Work^Seony> 이후에 어디로 가야할지 모르니까 패킷을 못넘겨주는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아 근데, 172.16.1.2도 /16인데 여기는 또 접속이 되고..
<autowiz_> 어쩨 서브넷이 비정상적으로 널뛰면서 설정이 된거 아닌가 싶은데요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 아 복잡하다...
<Work^Seony> tracepath 해보니까, 스위치에서 패킷이 멈추네요...
<autowiz_> 172.17.5.xx 에서 172.17.1.6 으로 갈때 를 보면 , 172.17.5.1 로 갔다가 172.17.6.1 로 갈껍니다 아마도
<autowiz_> 172.17.6.1  이 서브넷이 틀리니까
<autowiz_> 도리도리 172.17.1.6 서버가 서브넷이 틀리니까
<Work^Seony> 시스코 스위치에서 패킷 주고받는거 볼 수 있는 명령어가 따로 있나요?
<autowiz_> 시스코 스위치 모델이 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 카탈리스트 4948이에요
<autowiz_> debug 명령이 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 패킷마다 어떤프로세스를 타고 어떻게 처리됐는지 보여주는데
<autowiz_> 다만 퍼포먼스 문제가 생기기때문에 잠깐잠깐 걸었다 풀어야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 음...
<autowiz_> http://mjstory.tistory.com/13
<Work^Seony> 접속이 잘되는 서버로 tracepath 걸면, 패킷이 스위치에서 2번 머물렀다 가는데,
<Work^Seony> 접속이 안되는 서버로 해보면, 스위치에서 2번째에서 멈추네요
<autowiz_> route 명령어를 하면 잘 된다고 하셨는데 , route 명령은 서니님 컴에서 내리시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 분명 첫번째는 172.17.5.1일테고, 두번째는 172.16.1.1일텐데..
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 서니님노트북은 vlan 이 몇번인 라인에 물려있는건가요?
<autowiz_> 노트북?컴퓨터?
<Work^Seony> 둘 다에요
<Work^Seony> 172.17.5.0/24에 있죠
<autowiz_> 처음 드는 생각은 172.16.1.1 하고 172.16.1.6 하고 통신이 안되거나 되다말다 할거 같거든요 subnet 이 다르니
<Work^Seony> 되다말다는 아니에요.  이게 갑자기 생긴 증상은 아니거든요
<autowiz_> 근데 저건 서니님 pc 에서 뭘 해준다고 되는게 아니어야 하는데
<autowiz_> (말이 되다말다이지 한쪽 방향에서는 핑도 안갈껍니다 )
<autowiz_> (희안한게 반대쪽에선 핑이 잘 갈꺼거든요)
<Work^Seony> 아녜요 양방 모두 잘 되요
<Work^Seony> 스위치에서 패킷을 넘겨주니..
<autowiz_> 두번째 스위치 라우팅 테이블을 한번 봐야 할거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 스위치가 라우팅을 해주는게 맞을런지도 모르겠습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 라우팅 테이블 보는 명령어가 어떻게 되요?
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 명령어도 다 까먹고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> cisco> show ip route
<Work^Seony> C       172.16.133.0/24 is directly connected, Vlan2000
<Work^Seony> C       172.16.0.0/17 is directly connected, Vlan1000
<Work^Seony> 라고 되어있군요
<autowiz_> . 172.16.0.0/17
<autowiz_> 허  완전 쪼게놨네요
<Work^Seony> 네 이게 제 예전 사수가 해놓은 거라... ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-23
<autowiz_> 그것보다도 . pc 의 라우팅에 영향을 받는게
<autowiz_> 172.16.0.0/17 이면 172.16.127.255 까지 동일 대역이니까
<Work^Seony> 패킷캡쳐 걸어놓고 라우팅에 추가했을 때랑 뺐을 때랑 비교해봐야할까요?
<autowiz_> 172.16.5.x 랑 172.16.1.6 이랑 같은 서브넷 ( vlan 안에 있는게 되고)
<autowiz_> arp -an 에 보일거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 제 데탑은 172.17.5.x에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아
<autowiz_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   아악
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 말씀하신 내용 중 눈여겨볼 것은, pc의 라우팅에 영향을 받는다 네요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 스위치는 문제가 없지않나 싶습니다...
<autowiz_> route add -net 172.16.0.0/16 해주면 접속이 되는데,
<autowiz_> 라우팅 테이블에 별도로 추가를 안해주면 안되네요    ..... 여기에서
<autowiz_> 위에 다른거 안주고 저렇게만 주시나요
<Work^Seony> route add -net 172.16.0.0/16 dev eth2 이렇게 nic 지정해주죠
<Work^Seony> 게이트웨이는 그냥 기본 게이트웨이인 172.17.5.1 타고 나갑니다
<autowiz_> gw 없이요?
<autowiz_> 으음...
<autowiz_> 172.17.5.1     이   스위치 일까요?
<Work^Seony> 한 스위치에 모든 vlan이 연결되어있어요
<autowiz_> pc 에서 wireshark 을 살짝 돌려보는것도 괜찮을거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 네 그래야겠어요...
<autowiz_> 172.16.1.6 이 dhcp 서버인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 가상 인터페이스로 vlan 전부 물렸다고 하셨는데
<autowiz_> 스위치쪽에서는 해당 포트에 어떻게 설정이 들어가 있는지 봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 스위치 포트에 untag vlan 은 1개 tagged vlan 은 뭐 되는데 까지 설정이 가능한데
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 저희 설정이 복잡해서 챗으로 설명하기 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 172.16.1.6  서버에서도 tagged 로 걸었는지 확인해야하네요
<autowiz_> 그러게요 갑자기 서브넷이 달라지고 이러면 힘들어서
<Work^Seony> 와이어샤크가 루트로 실행이 안되네요..
<autowiz_> 경고는 뜨는데 실행은 되지 않을까 싶은데요
<Work^Seony> 뭐가 잘못됐는지 화면이 안뜨는군요..  아 이래저래 귀찮은 일만...
<Work^Seony> sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common를 따로 해줘야하는 거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 패킷 캡쳐해봤는데 별거 없네요...
<autowiz_> 제가 알기로는 dhcp 서버구성할때 여러 vlan 에 대한 응답을 보내야하는경우 가상인터페이스를 잡는방법도 있고
<autowiz_> dhcp 서버 ip 는 자기자신만 놓고 스위치나 백본에서 dhcp-relay 걸어주는 방법이 있는걸로 알거든요.
<autowiz_> 지금은 일단 dhcp 서버에 가상 인터페이스가 있으니까
<autowiz_> 서니님 pc 에서 dhcp서버까지 갔다가 돌아올때는 dhcp 의 172.17.5.xx 대역을 타고 나올 수 도 있을거 같은데 ( 만약 172.17.5.xx 대역도 가상 인터페이스에 들어가 있다면 ) 요
<autowiz_> 그래도 pc 라우팅 테이블 수정한거랑 달라지는 상황이 이해는 안가긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> dhcp서버만 그래요.  같은 네트워크에 있는 다른 서버들은 괜찮구요..
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 dhcp 받으면서 뭔가 좀 달라지는거 같은데..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 근데 요새 써니님은 출장가셨나요?
<ipeter> 근래 몇일동안 계속 들어왔는데
<ipeter> 안보이시네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 매일 있는데요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 요즘 퇴근하고나서 컴퓨터를 잘 안킵니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 어유... 금요일 아침부터 반겨주시는 분들이 이리 많이...
<ipeter> 아니 갑자기 출몰하는 분위기
<ipeter> 저 소환사 되는건가요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 포테이토님
<ipeter> 사마휘님
<ipeter> 아이고 익숙한분들 총출동
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 여태 계속 autowiz님이랑 얘기 중이었어요'
<ipeter> 라즈곤님만 오시면...덜덜덜
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 왜 저 내버려두고 써니님과 바람피셔요?
<ipeter> 저하고도 좀 놀아주세요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 미세먼지가 너무 심하네요
<samahui_WS> 간만에 쉬는데 미세먼지땜시 집안에서 아이와 뒹굴뒹굴만 하다 왔어요
<ipeter> 오옷!!!
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<ipeter> 푹쉬셔요.
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 목이 따갑고 기침이 계속 나는군요
<samahui_WS> 쉬고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 이거 미세먼지가 아무리 많아도 저렇게 가을인데 황사비스무리한게 끼는건... 뭔가 다른 오염원이 있는거 아닐까요???
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 불안하네요
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님?
<ipeter> 타임머신 하나 구매할까요?
<ipeter> 돈 아까운짓일까요?
<Work^Seony> 네 돈 낭비입니다
<Work^Seony> 그냥 외장하드 사서 물리고 타임머신 걸면 되는걸, 굳이 그렇게 비싼 기계를 사실 필요는 없어요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 타임캡슐 안에 장착된 씨퓨가 느린거라, 타임머신 한 번 돌아갈 때마다 무쟈게 느립니다
<autowiz_> 터미네이터 한마리 잡아다가 CPU 뽑아서 사용하면 어떤가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 알았습니다.
<ipeter> 역시 맥 고수님들에게 여쭤보고 돈질해야지 현명한것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 외장하드 하나 연결하시는게 나아요
<ipeter> 흐디디 빼고 스스디 넣으려구요.
<Work^Seony> 타임머신이 씨퓨 자원을 많이 소모하는 작업이거든요
<ipeter> 네...
<Work^Seony> 아 ldap 서버 하나 구축하다말고 이게 뭐하는 짓거리인지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 결국 사수한테, 아 나도 모르겠다 해볼만한건 다 해봤는데 안된다 아몰랑 해버렸씁니다
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! \ ' ')/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 지금이야 스위치들 잘 돌아가는데,
<Work^Seony> 하나라도 뻑나면... 상상도 하기 싫네요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 최소한 스위치 컨피그라도 떠놓으면 그래도 마음에 위안이 많이 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 케이블 라벨링도 같이
<Work^Seony> 그나마 1G 스위치는 마스터 슬레이브로 구성되어있어서 괜찮은데,
<Work^Seony> 10G 스위치 고장나면.....
<Work^Seony> 몇년 늙을 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 아찔 하지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 사실 좀 그 도가 지나친 부분이라면, 경쟁사 서비스의 웹소스를 열어보니 우리 회사의 js소스를 그대로 가져다가 활용한 경우가 있었는데, 주석이라도 좀 바꾸지, 참 뻔뻔하게 주석이나 제작자 이름이 남아있는 채로 보인 적도 있어서 황당해 했던 적이 있다.
<autowiz_> 어느 블로그 같은거 같은데 ..  이것도 아찔하네요  ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 헐... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 작은 회사에서 월급 적게주는 그런 곳이었을 거라고 생각해야죠...
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 문제는
<PotatoGim> 저 경쟁사가 N사라는 소문이...
<ipeter> ?!
<HolyKnight> 사실 좀 그 도가 지나친 부분이라면, 경쟁사 서비스의 웹소스를 열어보니 우리 회사의 js소스를 그대로 가져다가 활용한 경우가 있었는데, 주석이라도 좀 바꾸지, 참 뻔뻔하게 주석이나 제작자 이름이 남아있는 채로 보인 적도 있어서 황당해 했던 적이 있다. 당시에는 욕을
<HolyKnight> 하며 흥분했지만, 지금 생각해보면 참 재밌는 일이다.
<PotatoGim> 저 글에서의 경쟁사가...
<PotatoGim> 1위였던 N사...
<Guest77840> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> ㅜㅜ 호스트네임 바꾸는게 어렵네요
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<cheesekun> 한 네트워크 인터페이스에 IP가 2개가 할당되어 있고 서로 다른 역방향 주소를 설정해 줬어요.
<cheesekun> 그리고 squid를 통해서 접속 하고 있는데, 나가는 주소를 어떻게 바꿔야 할지 감이 안 잡히네요 ㅠㅜ
<cheesekun> (squid를 통해서 프록시를 세워놓고 IRC를 접속하고 있는데)
<Work^Seony> 음... 설명이 잘 이해가 안가네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시간이 좀 있으면 좋겠는데, 저는 퇴근시간이라 이만...
<cheesekun> 네엡!
<cheesekun> (사실 제가 설명을 잘 못해요! XDD
<Work^Seony> autowiz님이 해결해주실 거에요
<Work^Seony> wiz = 법사님이거든요 ㅋ
<cheesekun> 앗! 자력으로 해결해 볼려구요! XDD
<cheesekun> 헿.. 감사합니다! 조심해서 들어가세요 :D
<Work^Seony> 넵 나중에 뵐께요
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<cheesekun> 사실 VPN 서버도 같이 돌아가고 있어서 iptables 설정을 이리저리 만졌더니 해결되었어요!
<angrystar> http://imgur.com/3wPBcS2 알림창에 음악재생 컨트롤을 넣으려 했는데..
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요? 오후에도 화이팅 입니다!!!
<angrystar> 안됩니다..
<ipeter> 화이팅 안된다구요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheesekun> ㅜㅜ
<cheesekun> 화이팅
<angrystar> 그게 아니라..
<cheesekun> o _O)b!
<cheesekun> ' ')g!
<angrystar> 그놈 음악 알림 익스텐션이 안된다고요..
<angrystar> http://imgur.com/3wPBcS2 스샷을 여기...
<ipeter> 저...디렉토리에 있는 녀석들을 그렙으로 잡는 찾는 방법이 뭐였죵...?
<ipeter> 너무 안쓰다보니 까먹었어요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 엉엉엉.
<angrystar> 음악 알림과 함께 컨트롤 딸린거..
<cheesekun> angrystar: 버전이 안 맞는 것 같은데요. 익스텐션이 너무 구버전이거나 그놈 쉘이 너무 최신이거나 한건 아닐까요
<cheesekun> :0
<angrystar> 네...
<angrystar> 딴거 없어요?
<angrystar> 있으면 추천해주세요...
<cheesekun> 음.. 저는 추천은 못해드리겠네요 . _.).. 그놈 사용자가 아니라서요 ㅜㅜ
<angrystar> 네..
<cheesekun> ipeter: 급한대로 find를 써보시는건.. =3 =3
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 디렉터리 안에 내용물이 너무 많아서 그렙으로 잡으려는데 까묵었어요.
<ipeter> 구글링중입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아 진짜 윈도 안쓰던가 해야지...ㅠ
<angrystar> 유니티 인터페이스에 실망해서 그놈으로 바꿨는데..
<HolyKnight> 구로디지털단지
<HolyKnight> 사람많네유
<autowiz_> 어 구디세요?
<ipeter> 오즈님 귀 쫑긋
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 구디역이랑 저희 회사랑 가까우데 호호홋
<autowiz_> 한 30분 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<autowiz_> 차타면 10분
<angrystar> 나갔다 올께요..
<angrystar> 다시왔어요..
<angrystar> 딴거 깔았더니 되네요..
<angrystar> http://imgur.com/D8OZzvK <-음악 익스텐션 설치성공 기념스샷입니다..
<PotatoGim> 같은 서브넷의 IP면 패킷 인/아웃 인터페이스가 지정이 안될텐데...
<PotatoGim> 커널 옵션에서 Advanced Routing 안해주면... 패킷이 지멋대로 들어오고 나갈거에요..
<PotatoGim> 아.. 다른 문제구나.
<autowiz_> 아 졸리네요  ....
<HolyKnight> 교육왔어유
<HolyKnight> 넷마블 건물근처...
<angrystar> 유니티 트윅 툴 깔았는데..
<angrystar> 창 버튼 위치 어떵게 바꿔요?
<angrystar> 윈도처럼 쓰고 싶어요..
<Haz3> 하이요
<Haz3> ~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<angrystar> 님들..
<angrystar> 유니티 투윅 툴 깔았는데요.. 설정 후 적용할려면 어떵게 해여?
<autowiz_> http://www.hefty.kr/homelss-man-in-ny/
<autowiz_> 한 노숙자 남성이 이 여성에게 복을 받을 거라고 했다. 이틀 후, 그녀는 생각지도 못한 ‘복’을 받았다.
<angrystar> 유니티 투윅 툴 설정 적용법 알려주세요.. 현제 적용이 안되고 있습니다..
<angrystar> 아무말도 없네요...
<angrystar> 유니티 투윅 툴 적용하고 싶어요..
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<angrystar> 님들..
<angrystar>  .....
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/leo.yu.kim/posts/10153649649773468
<autowiz_> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 이거 재미있네요 . 테란인줄 알았는데 프로토스엿음 ㅋㅋ
<angrystar> 님..
<angrystar> 유니티 트윅툴 적용법점..
<autowiz_> 네... ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> 적용이 안되요..아무리 설정해도..
<autowiz_> angrystar 님 그리고 가능하면 "~~님" 도 아니고 "님" 또는 "님들" 일라는 표현은 삼가해주세요
<angrystar> 네..
<autowiz_> 어감이 안좋아서 다들 안쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> 그럼..<autowiz_>님..
<autowiz_> 딱히 unity tweak tool 사용하시는데 있어 특정기능이 궁금하신거에요 아니면
<autowiz_> 전체적으로 그냥 설명된걸 찾으시는거에요
<angrystar> 아니..
<PotatoGim> unity tweak tool move window buttons 정도로 검색은 해보셔야될 것 같습니다.
<angrystar> 네..
<PotatoGim> 마음 같아서는 차근차근 도와드리고 싶지만
<PotatoGim> 저같은 월급 루팡을 제외하면 여기 있는 분들 대다수는 일을 하고 계시는 분들이라...
<PotatoGim> 질문을 탁 던지면 답변이 턱 나오기가 어렵습니다.
<autowiz_> 구글 : 월급루팡
<autowiz_> 허~ 저는 아직까지 unity 홈퍼튼이랄까 저거 누르는거랑 alt + F2 랑 같은 건줄 알았는데 다르네요
<autowiz_> 일단은 테마를 맘에 드는걸로 바꾸셔야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 예전엔 쉽게 찾았었는데 안찾아지네요
<angrystar> 전..
<angrystar> 영어몰라서 그러는데 여러분 혹시 유니티 트윅 설정법좀 알려주세요..
<PotatoGim> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/192
<PotatoGim> 영어가 아니어도 검색은 가능합니다.
<PotatoGim> "우분투 유니티 트윅"으로 검색했습니다.
<PotatoGim> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/192
<PotatoGim> 영어가 아니어도 검색은 가능합니다.
<PotatoGim> "우분투 유니티 트윅"으로 검색했습니다.
<angrystar> 네..
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> 정확히 맞는지 모르겠는데 어디보니
<autowiz_> 15.04 이후로 오른쪽을 아이콘 보내는게 안되서 자기는 그냥 민트 쓴다고 하는데 정확히 모르겠네요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3535069&cpage=1&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<angrystar> ...
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<autowiz_> 치즈군님은 어떤 치즈를 가장 좋아하십니까?
<ipeter_> 흠.
<angrystar> 전 그놈으로 바꿨어요..
<angrystar> 유니티보다 그놈이 좋네요...
<angrystar> 오토위즈님 수고하세요..
<fmowl> 안녕하세요.
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/ 퇴근!
<fmowl> 어서오세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 으하암.. 졸립네요..
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 늦게까지 안주무시고 라고 말할려다 보니 아직 초저녁이네요 ㅎㅎ
<fmowl> 안녕히주무세요. 여러분
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> ...는 왜 조용할까 했더니 ... 창을 엉뚱한데로 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 비오네요
<DarkCircle> 쏘나기가 좀 쫙쫙 내려야되는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 10월 말이니, 이번 비 그치면 추워지겠군요ㅕ
<DarkCircle> 네 얼어 죽겠(?)죠 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 그렇잖아도 어제 더웠거든요 (............)
<DarkCircle> 원래 이맘때쯤이면 좀 추워야되는데
<Work^Seony> 오늘 허핑턴포스트에, sql 인젝션에 뽐뿌 털린 얘기가 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> 생각해보니까, 게시판을 비롯한 웹사이트 자체를 ldap으로 만들면 그런 걱정은 안해도 될 듯 싶네요..
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 이게 난이도가 상당할듯 싶군요
<DarkCircle> LDAP 인증 체크하는건 별 일도 아닌데 연동하고 관리하는건 ㅋㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 ldap 이 너무 어렵습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니까 ldap으로 만들어진 게시판이 아예 없네요
<DarkCircle> 워드프레스 드루팔 다 LDAP 돼요. 따로 모듈을 붙여야 하긴 하는데 ...
<Work^Seony> 그건 그냥 로그인 인증 관련된 부분만 그럴 거에요
<DarkCircle> 네 로그인 인증만 딸라.ㅇ
<Work^Seony> 게시물이나 기타 모든 정보를 디비를 아예 안쓰고 ldap만 되는건 없는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 사실 생각해보면, 모든걸 ldap에 저장하는 것도 가능은 할 거 같아요
<DarkCircle> ...아침인데 못볼걸 봐버렸네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 배는 안고픈데 입이 너무 심심해서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 무한리필 수제 돈까스 집 검색하는데 와르르르 나옴 ㄷㄷㄷ
<FriedChicken_> 돈까스를 무한대로 ㅡㅠㅡ ....
<autowiz_> 하드디스크를 무한대로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 하드디스크가 땡기면 용량이 쭉~~~ 늘어났으면 좋겠네요 ㅡㅠㅡ
<FriedChicken_> 그러면 집에있는것도 "우주에 비는 마음으로 힘껏 잡아땡기면 8테라 16테라 늘어날텐데 /_\
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-24
<jason-> 손글씨 쓰면서 발포할 수 있는 도구'가 뭐 있을까요? Hand Draw(i)n(g) Presentation Tool ?
<jason-> 발표
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<fjtyfhyft> 안녕하세요. 리눅스를 처음 공부하는데 간단한 쉘스크립트 3줄 해석좀 부탁드려도 될까요
<fjtyfhyft> #!/bin/bash
<fjtyfhyft> date > $1.$$
<fjtyfhyft> ls $1.$$
<fjtyfhyft> 위 세 줄의 쉘스크립트파일을 만들어서 실행하니 PID가 출력되는거 같은데요
<fjtyfhyft> $1 은 첫 번째 명령줄 인자 같고 $$는 프로세스번호 같은데 중간에 .은 어떤건가요??
<Work^Seony> 그냥 말 그대로 점일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저도 bash는 잘 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> $1은 첫번째 인수? 파라미터? 가 되는데 쉘스크립트나 프로그램이 실행될때
<autowiz_> 실행되는시점에서 인수나 파라미터 , 그러니까 그냥 쉽게말해 옵션들을 프로그램(혹은 휄스크립트) 내부에서 사용할때 쓸 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 위 3줄로 aaa.sh 라는 스크립트 파일을 만들어서 실행권한 준 다음 실행을 시킨다고 했을때
<fjtyfhyft> 네
<autowiz_> ./aaa.sh 라고 실행하면
<fjtyfhyft> 듣고 있어요
<autowiz_> date > .1312
<autowiz_> ls .1312
<autowiz_> 식으로 쉘스크립트 파일이 실행되는 pid 가 남겨질껍니다.
<autowiz_> 그리고 ./aaa.sh first 라고 실행시키면
<autowiz_> date > first.1313
<autowiz_> ls first.1313
<autowiz_> 예를들면 이런형대로 실행이 될껍니다. pid 는 계속 바뀌는거니까
<fjtyfhyft> 감사합니다
<fjtyfhyft> 저 그런데 date는 날짜를 출력해주는 것으로 알고 있는데
<fjtyfhyft> >라는 출력 재지정?을 통해
<fjtyfhyft> date > .1312      는 날짜를 출력하는 용도가 아닌 다른 용도인가요??
<autowiz_> 날짜를 출력한 결과물(텍스트) 를 리다이렉트 오른쪽의 파일로 쓰겠다는게 되겠습니다.
<autowiz_> (다만 ./aaa.sh first 식이 아니라 ./aaa.sh 식으로 실행한경우 , 결과물파일이 . (점) 으로 시작되는데 )
<autowiz_> (   . 으로 시작되는 파일은 리눅스 유닉스에서는 숨김파일이라고 해서
<autowiz_> ls 에서는 안나오고 ls -a 처럼 -a (all) 옵션을 같이줘야 볼 수 있습니다.  파일을 스크립트 실행될때마다 생성되 있을껍니다)
<fjtyfhyft> 헉
<fjtyfhyft> 정말 . 으로 시작되는 파일이 많이 만들어져있네요.
<autowiz_> (아 파일이름을 직접 지정하면 보이긴 하는군요. ls .1111
<fjtyfhyft> vi .6980
<fjtyfhyft> ./aaa.sh first 를 통해 실행시키면
<fjtyfhyft> date > first.1313 으로 되고 여기서 현재 디렉터리에 first.1313 이라는 파일을 생성해서
<fjtyfhyft> ls first.1313 을 통해  first.1313 이라는 파일명을 출력하게 되는건가요??
<autowiz_> ls first.1313  명령은 그 파일이 있는지 없는지 출력해줍니다.
<autowiz_> ls -al first.1313 식으로 실행하면 좀더 감이 오실지도 모르겠습니다.
<fjtyfhyft> 위에서 date 날짜를 출력한 결과물(텍스트)를 리다이렉트의 오른쪽 파일로 쓰겠다고 말씀해주셨는데
<fjtyfhyft> first.1313 이라는 파일에 date 명령어의 결과를 직접 쓰는건 아닌가요?
<fjtyfhyft> 아
<autowiz_> 네 결과를 확인할려면 cat first.1313 이런식의 명령으로 확인 할 수 있습니다.
<fjtyfhyft> vi first.1313 이 아니라 cat 명령어를 쓰니
<fjtyfhyft> 보이네요
<fjtyfhyft> 정말 감사합니다
<fjtyfhyft> 속 시원하게 해결된 것 같아요
<autowiz_> vi 도 같아야 하긴 하는데 , 화면 윗줄이 잘린다거나 그런건 아니실지 ㅎㅎ
<fjtyfhyft> 그러네요 파일을 잘 못 열었나봐요
<fjtyfhyft> 너무 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 네 열공 하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz_: 님 루트 비번 잃어버렸을때 etc/shadow 여기 루트 부분을 원하는 암호로 만들면 되나요?
<autowiz_> 네 만들면 되긴하는데
<autowiz_> 암호화 되어서 들어가는거라 헤쉬값을 복사해서 넣는건 몰라도 맨손으로 글자그대로 넣으면 안될껍니다. 아마도
<autowiz_> 다른 계정중에 패스워드를 아는 계정이 있으면 그거랑 패스워드 해쉬값을 똑같이 맞추는 방법도 있긴 합니다.
<monos> 다른 계정이 아예 없어요
<monos> 그게 문제네요
<autowiz_> 패스워드를 아예 지우는 방법이 있긴했는데
<monos> 오
<monos> 패스워드를 아예 지워 버려야 겠네요
<autowiz_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11700690/how-do-i-completely-remove-root-password
<autowiz_> 보시면 쉐도우 파일 두번째 필드를 지워버리는 방법이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 그 이후에는 설정에 따라서 로컬로만 로그인이 될지도 모릅니다.
<autowiz_> (ssh 나 텔넷 ftp 등이 루트패스워드가 없는경우 접속을 막을 수 도 있거든요 )
<autowiz_> (꼭 루트만이 아니라 전체 계정에 해당되긴 합니다 )
<monos> autowiz_: ssh가 없으면 안되는데 큰일이네요
<autowiz_> 부팅 테스트라던가 그런건 불가능한가요?
<autowiz_> 콘솔접속은 아예 안되는건가요?
<monos> 네
<monos> ssh로 제어 하고 모니터도 연결 단자가 없는 arm
<autowiz_> 시글로 부팅해서 passwd 명령으로 지정하는방법이있고
<autowiz_> 아니면 다른컴퓨터에서라도 hash 값 가져다가 쓰면되는데 정확히 어떤 암호화방식을 취하고 있는지를 알아야하거든요 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 시글 -> 싱글
<monos> 암호화 된 다른 패스워드가 있으면 100프로 ok 인가요?
<monos> 데스크탑에 있는 암호를 복사해서 usb로 넣어 오면 되겠죠?
<autowiz_> 네 그럴껍니다
<monos> 데스크탑 리눅스 암호를 usb에 메모장으로 옴겨서
<monos> arm에 옴기면 될거 같아요
<autowiz_> 해볼만 할거 같습니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> 한번 해볼게요
<autowiz_> 그냥 손으로 한글자 한글자 칠대도 있습니다. 오타율이 높긴 하지만
<autowiz_> 저녁들은 드셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 파스타와
<HolyKnight> 피자먹었슴미다
<autowiz_> 우와 최고인데요  ^^   부럽부럽
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<PotatoGim> 불토들 보내고 계시는지요~ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 없어서 혼자 슬슬히 주말을 보내고 있습니다 힝 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 허허.. 저는 간만에 일도 안하고 먹고 놀기만 하네요..
<HolyKnight> 이마트에서 먹엇씸다
<autowiz_> 그럴때도 있어야지요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 방금 엄마한테서 존나 빡치는 카톡을 받았다. '남성이 자기보다 똑똑한 여성에게 위협감 느낀다'는 기사를 보내주면서, 나보고 애인 앞에서 똑똑한 척 하지 말라고, 말로는 똑똑한 여자 좋다고 하면서 속으로는 싫어할지도 모르니까 알아두고 있으라는 말을 했다
<autowiz_> 왜 엄마한테서 저런 카톡을 받으면 빡치는걸까요?
<autowiz_> 엄마는 그냥 참고하라고 알려준거 같은데. 머리가 나쁘다고 놀리는것도 아니고
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3547334&cpage=1
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-25
<HolyKnight>  IS 코엑스 폭파시도 첩보 입수
<autowiz_> 정말인가요? 왜 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=102&oid=005&aid=0000834026
<autowiz_> 홀리님이 막아주시겠지뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> fixing the world를 뭐라고 해야 깔끔할까요?
<jason-> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게 요~
<libcheesekun_so> 안녕하세요!
<libcheesekun_so> \ ' ')/
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 오즈님 회사에 빈자리 있나요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 거기로 옮겨도 되나요?
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<ipeter> 오즈님 인 앤 아웃
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나시라구욧
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 어디가 이상한건지 가끔 끊어지네요
<autowiz_> 냠냠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어떤 맛있는 야식을 드시기에~
<autowiz_> 감자 고로케
<autowiz_> 으흐흐흐흐흐흫흐ㅡ흐흐흐흫흐흐흐흐흐흫흐흐흐흐흐흫
<libcheesekun_so> 안녕하세요!
<libcheesekun_so> \ ' ')/
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> https://tvzil.com/?m=bbs&bid=forum_tvzil&uid=265551
<autowiz_> 좋은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혼전 계약서   라니 ㅋㅋ
<jason-> 못볼걸봤음. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 새주 복 많이 받으세요~
<samahui_WS> 오토위즈님도 이번 한주 내내 복 많이 받으세요 ~
<autowiz_> 캄사합니다~~ ^^
<autowiz_> 다라랏 닷 다라~
<autowiz_> 홀리나이뜨님을 환영합니다~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw3m_TKq5Yc
<autowiz_> 2012년도에 업된거긴 한데 저는 몇일전에 봐서 ㅎㅎ 하우스어브데드 플레이 영상이라고 합니다.
<angrystar> 여러분..
<autowiz_> 가능하면 아침 챙겨 드세요 정말 간단하게 라도 드시는것과 안드시는건 차이가 있습니다 ^^
<angrystar> 사운드 나오지만 사운드 테마가 실행 안돼요..
<angrystar> 시스템설정에서도 테마설정 안나옵니다..
<angrystar> 전 우분투 그놈 15.10입니다..
<autowiz_> 사운드 테마 는 저도 해본적이 없어서 ㅠㅠ 혹시 모르니 게시판에도  한번 올려보세요~
<libcheesekun_so> :0..
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 일주일만에 들어왔는데..로그가 무진장 쌓였네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 하루도 아니고 일주일이면 므흐흐흐
<jun__> autowiz 형 일주일간 잘 지내셨습니까~?
<autowiz_> 준이가 눈에 밟혀서 잘 못지냈음 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-24
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^ 오랜만에 접속 했습니당 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다~
<autowiz_> 임수한테 돈갚아야 하는데 통 여유가없네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 얼마 빌리셨어요?
<imsu> autowiz_, Seony 안녕하세용 ^^
<autowiz_> 임수 안녕안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다들 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오늘은 인사만 하다가 끝나려는 모양입니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아직 시간이 남았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 월요일 오후를 활활 불태워보아요~~
<lexlove> 그럴까요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저번주부터 커피를 아침에 한잔만 마시다가 어제부터 완전히 끊었어요.
<lexlove> 삶의 낙이 하나 사라진 기분이에요.ㅠㅠ 커피도 중독성이 강해요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 몸은 좀 어떠신가요?
<autowiz_> 커피중독 강하지요
<lexlove> 계속 골골합니다.
<lexlove> 큰병은 없으나 잔병치레를 계속해요. 곧 좋아지겠지요.
<autowiz_> 시장 아주머니들이나 노가다 아저씨들도 식후 커피에 커피 안드시면 상당히 힘들어하십니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 건담만큼 튼튼 몸이 되실거라 믿어 의심치 않습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 요즘 두통이 있는데 커피 끊을때 금단현상이랑 비슷하게 아프길래 걍 끊자 결심하고 ing 중입니다.
<lexlove> 오옷~ 그럼 형님이라고 부르실거 같네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 참선과 명상을 하시면
<autowiz_> 두통이 덜해지실거에요~ ^^
<lexlove> 집에서 혼자 가능해요? 전 안되던데요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 먼저들어가보겠습니다~ 밤에뵈어요~
<Ferendevelop> 출근합니다~
<Feren^Work> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 오늘도 한반도는 흔들흔들합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 지진인것 같은데 커뮤니티 모두 조용한거보면 착각인가 봅니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어디서 큰 차가 지나갔겠지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럴꺼라 생각 중입니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알고리즘 문제 풀고 있는데 제가 이렇게 돌머리인줄 몰랐습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전산학 전공하면서 한 두번쯤은 겪는 일이지
<Work^Seony> 나도 알고리즘이랑 자료구조론 수강할 때 깨달은 사실이,
<Work^Seony> 나는 프로그래머는 아니구나 라고 느꼈지
<Ferendevelop> 아, 엄청 위로가 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전산학 전공자 대부분이 싫어하는 과목이 알고리즘이랑 자료구조야 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 좀 위로가 덜되는 부분은,
<Work^Seony> 왠만한 이름있는 큰 회사들은, 저 두 과목을 아주 중요하게 생각하지
<Ferendevelop> 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 특히 프로그래머 면접볼 때는 아주 절대적이고.
<Ferendevelop> 보통 즉석에서 코드 짜라고 하는 경우도 있으니깐요..
<Ferendevelop> 본의 아니게 GDG 다루는 실력만 늘어가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 앞으로 하고싶은게 프로그래밍이면, 시간을 투자해서 알고리즘이랑 자료구조는 열심히 공부해놔야돼
<Work^Seony> 알고리즘이랑 자료구조가 적성에 안맞는다싶으면 나처럼 시스템 관리 쪽으로 얼른 갈아타거나
<Ferendevelop> 아직 어리고, 재미는 있으니깐 몇 년 더 해보고 아니다 싶으면 갈아타도록 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-25
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 유비무환입니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 요새 가끔 회사 인터넷이 끊기네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 저희도 그래요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 종종 주유 끝나고 결제가 안됩니다 -_-
<lexlove> 저희는 전화가 안되요.  >.<
<Feren^IRCCloud> 인터넷 전화인가보네요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 네 인터넷 전화를 사용해요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 컴퓨터 사용대수 제한때문에 겸사겸사 인터넷 전화를 사용한답니다.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 출근하셨나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 출근 상태입니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무도 없어서 놀고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> 오늘도 알고리즘이랑 싸우고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 내용인데?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: http://codingdojang.com/scode/418?answer_mode=hide
<Ferendevelop> 이거입니다.
<Work^Seony> 오 이런데가 있었구나..
<Ferendevelop> 프로젝트 오일러랑 여기랑 둘 다 보면서 풀고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내가 예전에 학교 다닐 때 했던 알고리즘 프로젝트였어.  http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Freckles-Skiena-and-Revilla-Programming-Challenges-book
<Work^Seony> 이건 한국에도 책으로 출간되어있어
<Work^Seony> 간단히 설명해주자면, 딕의 아들 리치 등에는 여드름이 엄청 많이 나있는데, 어떤 여드름에서 출발해서 가장 가까운 여드름으로 선을 긋는다고했을 때, 그 이동 경로를 보여줘야되는 문제야
<Work^Seony> 걍, 길찾는 알고리즘인데, 길찾기 알고리즘에서는 다익스트라가 제일 유명하겠지만, 내 블로그처럼 프림이랑 크루스칼 알고리즘이라고 하는 것도 있거든..
<Work^Seony> 지금은 까먹어서 나도 뭔지 모르겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 책으로도 나왔군요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 책을 몇 권 구매해서 풀어 볼까 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 다른 기본적인 정렬 알고리즘은 다 뗀거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 공부한걸 Git에 마크다운 형식으로 정리하고 있는데 검색 기능이 너무 아쉽네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 신형 MacBook Pro에 Touch ID가 들어가는가봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 나한테는 별 의미 없는 거네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> macOS 10.12.1 내부 파일 중에 신형 MacBook Pro로 보이는 이미지가 있는데 거기에서 보면 Apple Pay 창이 떠 있고 OLED 터치바에 손가락 대고 있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 나름 기대 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘은 자기 글렀네요..
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-26
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 헐 겁나 복잡한 코드를 수정했는데 오류가 없어...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 불안하군요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 이해합니다....
<lexlove> 전 간단한 코드를 입력해도 오류가 많습니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 오랜만에 인사드립니다 ^ ^
<autowiz_> 컴파일 오류는 아니더라도 논리오류가 나는경우가 있을 수 있으니 조심은 하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 컴파일해야되는 언어는 안합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 실력이 딸려서 스크립트 언어만 해요
<autowiz_> 에이 겸손이 과하십니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 파이썬으로 시스템 모니터링 프로그램 만드는 중이거든요
<autowiz_> 파이썬에 완전 빠지셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 예전부터 파이썬 좋아하긴 했는데, 기왕하는거 PHP로는 하기싫어서 파이썬으로 했어요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 좀 쌀쌀해졌습니다.
<razGon_i7> 그래도 반팔이지만.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 파이썬이면 장고?
<autowiz_> 저는 펄로 짜여진 스크립트가 좀 있는데 이걸 파이션으로 갈아탈까 어쩔까 고민중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 장고의 뼈대가 되는 언어이죠
<Work^Seony> 다시 말해서, 파이썬으로 프레임워크를 만든게 장고입니다
<razGon_i7> 아..
<razGon_i7> 장고는 툴이군요.
<razGon_i7> 파이썬은 나무.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<razGon_i7> 장고는 장도리.
<Work^Seony> 파이썬으로 웹개발을 하려면 이것저것 해야할게 엄청 많은데, 그걸 알아서 해주는게 장고에요.
<razGon_i7> 아직 웹에 대한 개념이 부족해서요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 프로그래밍하고 웹저작하고는 비슷하면서 다른.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아직도 헷갈리는.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 블로그처럼, 그냥 글 쓰고 버튼 누르면 알아서 포스팅해주는건 컨텐츠 매니지먼트 시스템이라고 해요. CMS라고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제로보드나 워드프레스 같은 것도 나름 CMS라고 볼 수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 장고는 CMS가 아니라, 프로그래밍을 도와주는 툴이에요.  완전히 다르죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 안 잘라고 발악 하다 책상을 베개 삼고 왔습니다~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 몸에 무리가 ㅜㅜ 잘때는 자는걸로
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘부턴 꼬박꼬박 자야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영화 보러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 영화보러 걸어가!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 멉니다ㅋㅋㅋ 차로도 40분 정도 거리 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 맞다. 어제 위키 문서 문체 싹 정리 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 축
<razGon_i7> 그러면 차로 10분거리부터 걸어가.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 늦을 것 갗아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그러면 차안에서 뛰어.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 차 무너집니다..?
<lexlove> 뭘 보실까요? 전 금요일에 닥터 스트레인지 볼거에요.^^
<autowiz_> 영화 같이 보시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서로 다른 극장에서 같은영화보기 이런거요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 페렌님은 지금 보러가시는거 같은데요? 저는 금요일...
<autowiz_> 아하 따로 가시는거군요 그냥 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혼숨 보고 왔습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 전 공포 영화 못 보겠어요ㅋㅋ 쪽이란 쪽은 다 팔았네요
<autowiz_> 혼숨?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혼자서 하는 술래잡기? 뭐 그거의 준말입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일본 괴담 중 하나고.. 제가 혼숨을 첨 알았을 때가 중2인가..
<autowiz_> 아하 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영화는 생각보다 별로였습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 그 인형 속 갈라서 뭐 넣고 하는 그거 말이지요?
<commania> 중학생 때 들어본 적이 있어요.
<commania> 그게 일본에선 꽤 유명했나보네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 맞습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 같이 영화 본 이 친구랑 친해진 계기도 혼숨 때문이라..
<JasonJang> 중국 360.yunpan.cn 클라우드 저장 서비스가 곧 문을 닫는다"는군요. 역시, 일방적으로... 그동안 축적해 놓은 빈공간이 60테라 였는데...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-27
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요~~ 좋은 아침입니다~~
<autowiz_> 네~ 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<dkj0208> 네 오랜만입니다 ^^ 저는 아침식사로 고구마와 아메리카노를 냠냠 먹고있어요
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 할 게임이 없어서 심심하네요
<Work^Seony> 기다리던 게임이 출시하려면 최소 2주는 기다려야하니..
<Work^Seony> 아이패드를 외장 모니터처럼 쓰게해주는 앱이 세일하네요
<Work^Seony> 겁나 비싸서 그동안 못사고 있었는데..
<autowiz_> 얼마나 싸게 파는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 50%
<autowiz_> 저도 패드같은거 모니터링 용 확장모니터로 쓰면 좋겠다 싶어서 안드로이드쪽도 많이 알아봤었었는데
<autowiz_> 실제로 할려니 귀찮아서 몬하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> duet 말씀하시는거죠?
<razGon_i7> 나름 괜찮아요.
<Work^Seony> 네
<razGon_i7> 맥북에 쓰면
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 굳에프터눈
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 헬스 뛰고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 상큼한 오후네요~ ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 참말?
<autowiz_> 아니요 사실은 나른나른 늘어지는 오후 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파이썬은 공부할수록 좋긴 좋은 언어라는걸 느끼는데 한편으로는 왜 이렇게 돌아가는거지? 하고 의문을 갖게 하네요
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 프렌, 자연어처럼 넘 쉬운 언어부터 시작해서 그래요. 원리부터 시작했으면 이해도 빠를텐데....
<JasonJang> 예를 들면, 어셈블리 또는
<JasonJang> 기계어랄까~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아! 그런거군요ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> C 언어에 비해서 간결하니 은근히 힘드네요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 윗 글은 저의 반농담 인줄 알지요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 당근이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 내가 볼때 간결하기는 씨'가 더 간결한데...연산자들도 그렇고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런가요? 코드만 보면 파이썬이 더 간결하길래요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Apple 행사 시작했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 하와이 글 재밌게 잘 읽었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내 블로그에 오는줄 몰랐네
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 내년이 문제네요.
<razGon_i7> 후...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안 본 글이 없는 우수 구독자? 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 글에서도 미국계 은행이 들어 왔다가 사라진 이야기 나올 때 아~ 예전에 사업편인가 그 글에서 하와이 사람들은 신뢰를 중요하게 생각했다는 내용이 있었는데 그거구나~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 생각까지 할 정도입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 신뢰를 중요하게 생각하다기보단, 자기가 가는 곳만 가는 습성이 있어서 그런 편이지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런 내용이였던가요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 가게 열고 우리나라처럼 풍선 달고 행사해도 아무도 안 올 수 있는 뭐 그런 내용도 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 식당 같은 곳이야 궁금하니 한 번쯤은 가볼 수도 있고, 또 그런 곳은 그런 행사하면 갈 수 있는데
<Seony> 은행처럼 장기적으로 놓고 오래 장사해야 신용을 얻을 수 있는 곳이라면 힘들지
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-28
<autowiz_> 렉스님 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 아.. 그렇네요 그런 문제가 있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_, HolyKnight, lexlove : 어서오세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<lexlove> 불금입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 심야 근무일입니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> feren 힘들겠다 ㅠㅠ 언제까지 근무한다고 했었지?
<autowiz_> 시간 말고 날짜
<Feren^IRCCloud> 12월 31일 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오호 그렇구만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 섬은 베타적이고 타지에서 들어온것을 자기것화시키는 경향이 강해.
<razGon_i7> 육지처럼 대치가 되는 경우가 드무니.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 오호 그렇군요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 미국은 또 주마다 다른 나라 같더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 술마시고 인제 들어왔군.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그렇
<razGon_i7> 그렇지
<Seony> 아 이번에 출시하는 게임들 사야하나 말아야하나 무지 고민되는군요..
<razGon_i7> 부럽.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부럽다뇨.  돈이 없어서 고민하는 건데요..
<razGon_i7> 게임을 하실수 있는 자유가...
<razGon_i7> 제가 온라인게임하다가 애들이 막옆에 와서 붙는데... 제가 버럭 화를 내더군요..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그래서 게임을 안합니다. 단, 문명같은것만..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 실시간은 안되요.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 퇴근합니다.
<Seony> 들어가세요
<razGon_i7> 옙.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 출근합니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^Work> ipeter: 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^Work> 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<Feren^Work> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^Work> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 이번에 새로 나온 맥북은 좀 그렇네
<Feren^Work> 살 생각 있었는데 고민입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> VIM ESC 키 CTRL + [ 키로 바인딩 하게 생겼습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 썬더볼트 단자랑 usb단자 죄다 없애고 썬더볼트3에 usb-c호환되는 단자만 2개 박아놓은게 제일 문제야
<Work^Seony> 키보드야 소프트웨어로 어찌어찌 해결한다고 치지만,
<Work^Seony> 단자는 해결하려면 돈이 필요하잖아
<Feren^Work> USB 3.0 to USB 3.1 Type-C가 19 달러인가..
<Feren^Work> 지금 있는 대부분의 디바이스랑 호환이 안되죠..
<Work^Seony> usb 3.x는 하위버전이랑 호환이 되니까 그건 괜찮은데,
<Work^Seony> 어찌됐던 결국은 돈이 들잖아
<Feren^Work> 그렇죠
<Feren^Work> 터치 바 같은건 적응 한다고 쳐도..
<Feren^Work> 거다 이번에 가격도 올랐더라고요
<Work^Seony> 많이 올랐지
<Feren^Work> 성능상으론 큰 차이 없는 것 같더라고요
<Feren^Work> 운영체제만 아니였어도 깔끔하게 포기하는건데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 씨퓨들이 아직 고만고만하니깐..
<Feren^Work> 스카이레이크, 카비레이크 성능 차는 심하지 않다고 알아서 별로 신경 쓰지는 않지만 좀 그렇네요
<Feren^Work> 32GB 램 옵션도 없는 것도 좀 놀랍고요..
<Work^Seony> 놋북에서 32기가 되는 제품 없을껄
<Feren^Work> 프로급에선 잘 없긴 한데 맥에서 작업하는 프로그램들? 특성 상 들어갈꺼라 생각했거든요..
<Work^Seony> 아니, 아마 놋북급 하드웨어에서는 메인보드가 32기가까지 지우너하기 힘들 거야..
<Feren^Work> 아.. 그런가요..
<Work^Seony> 하이엔드급 놋북 만드는 회사들 보면, 32기가 박힌 놋북이 아직 하나도 없어
<Feren^Work> 게이밍 노트북에는 종종 있길래 별 문제 없다고 생각했는데 아닌가 보네요
<Work^Seony> 아 요즘은 나오나
<Work^Seony> 내가 잘못 알고있었네
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 메모리 32기가 박힌 놋북들이 많이 나오는구나
<Feren^Work> 지금 다나와에서 32GB 노트북 모델이 45개 정도 나오네요
<Feren^Work> 64GB도 있네요ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하이엔드를 지향하는 맥북프로가 아직도 16기가라니 그것도 좀 그렇네
<Feren^Work> 아까 필 실러가 배터리 효율 문제 때문에 32GB 안 넣었다고 발표했다고 올라오더라고요
<Work^Seony> 득보다 실이 더 많았나보네
<Feren^Work> https://t.co/zgz35RvK9u
<Feren^Work> 아, 효율이 아닌 수명 문제네요.
<Feren^Work> 사실 32GB 램 노트북은 게이밍 에디션에는 많지만 프로급 라인업에는 잘 없긴 한데..
<Feren^Work> 그래도 맥북 프로는 사용자층과 사용자층들이 사용하는 프로그램 특성상 이번에는 들어갈 줄 알았거든요
<Feren^Work> 그리고 아이맥 안 나올 것도 예상했지만 맥 프로 안 나온건 은근 의외였습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하네...
<Feren^Work> 아이맥이야 카비레이크 기다렸다가 내년 초에 리뉴얼 할 수도 있지만.. 맥 프로는 브로드웰-E 프로세서도 나왔고 업데이트 안 한지 3년을 넘어가니깐요..
<Feren^Work> 하긴 아이맥이 내년 초에 리뉴얼 된다고 치면 맥 프로도 같이 (둘 다 데스크톱 라인이니깐) 리뉴얼 할 수 있을 것 같긴 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 왠지 개발자들 선에서는 우분투로 많이 넘어가지 않을까 싶다
<Work^Seony> 요즘 다른 회사 놋북들도 충분히 얇게 나오는 마당이니
<Feren^Work> 개인적으로 어제 발표는 애플이 프로 라인업 사용자들은 어떻게 보는지를 보여준 발표라 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 사실 저번 맥북에 비해서 크게 바뀐거라고는 터치 바랑 포트 변경 빼곤 없다고 생각해서요
<Work^Seony> 사실 터치바 정도면 많이 변한 거라고 생각하긴 하는데, 그렇다고 그게 아주 중요한 기능은 아니거든..
<Feren^Work> 그렇죠.. 있으면 편하고 없으면 그만인 존재인 것 같아요
<Feren^Work> VIM에서 방향키 같은 기분이랄까요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 터치바는 없어도 사용하는데 지장이 없잖아
<Work^Seony> 근데 vi에서 방향키 없으면 엄청 불편한데
<Feren^Work> 전 처음에는 엄청 불편하다고 생각했는데 지금은 엄청 불편한 정도는 아니라고 생각이 들어서요..
<Feren^Work> 하긴.. 근데 터치바는 생기면서 오히려 불편한 점이 늘 것 같은 기분이네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 난 vi 써도 방향키 필요해 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 사실 펑션 키는 항상 그 위치에 (대부분의 상황에서) 같은 기능을 하는게 그 목적이라고 생각하는데 터치바는 항상 그 위치에 있긴 하지만 좀 애매하죠.. 키감? 이라는게 없다보니
<Feren^Work> 허공에 쿡쿡 찌르는 개념이 되었으니..
<Feren^Work> 저는 쓰는 경우가 인서트 모드에서 한 칸 상하좌우 아니면 안 쓰는 것 같아요
<Feren^Work> 이젠 오른손을 더 움직여서 방향키까지 움직이는 것도 귀찮더라고요..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 난 펑션키도 많이 쓰는데
<Work^Seony> 일단 아이튠즈 음악이랑 볼륨 조절도 잘 쓰고, vi에서 따로 매핑해서 쓰기도 하거든
<Work^Seony> 암튼 이번 맥북 별로야
<Work^Seony> 다음번 맥 구입 때는 아마 맥북은 안살 것 같다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 미디어 컨트롤이랑 VIM NerdTree나 CTags 같은거 쓸 때만 쓰는 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 저래 나오니 고민이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기존 맥북 처분하고 (125) 신형 살랬더니..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 5년 다 되가는 제 맥북이 125만원이라는 것도 신기하네요..
<Work^Seony> 애플이 이렇게만 나가면 향후 내 주력 컴퓨터 환경은 아무래도 우분투가 되지않을까 싶어
<Feren^Work> 저도 그 생각 중입니다
<Feren^Work> 주유소 업무용 컴퓨터에 우분투 깔아 쓰고 있는데 크게 차이가 없더라고요
<Feren^Work> macOS에 비해서 나은걸 꼽자면 디자인이랑 일반적인 소프트웨어 사용 가능 정도.. 밖에 없는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 리눅스가 많이 좋아지고 왠만한 앱들이 멀티플랫폼으로 나오니까 괜찮을 거 같아
<Feren^Work> 솔직히 아이튠즈 리눅스 버전이 있었다면 고민 안 하고 넘어 갔을 것 같습니다..
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에도 음악앱 쓸만한거 좀 있어
<Work^Seony> 다만 아이튠즈에 너무 익숙해져있는 내가 문제인거지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Work> 저는 애플 뮤직 때문에 아이튠즈 아니면 들을 수가 없습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^Work> 지금도 YouTube로 스트리밍해서 듣고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Work> Spotify는 한번 써봤는데 결제 하기가 힘들고, 애플 뮤직에 비해서 노래가 좀 부족하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 아... 나는 별로 상관없는데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 형은 음원 자체를 갖고 계시니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 지금 iCloud Music Library 노래 전체 구매할려면 거의 200만원이더라고요 포기했습니다
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내가 모은 씨디 가격이 200만원은 넘긴 하지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 요즘 씨디들이 장당 만원은 넘으니깐, 아마 다 합쳐서 300만원 넘지않을까 싶네
<Feren^Work> 장난 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 지금 제가 갖고 있는 노래가 1145곡이네요
<Feren^Work> Apple Music 정책 때문에 들을 수 없는 노래까지 합치면 1500곡 정도 될 것 같네요
<Feren^Work> Apple Music이 다 좋은데 아티스트랑 계약 문제 때문인지 노래가 하나씩 하나씩 사용 불가능 뜨더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 애플 뮤직이라는 서비스가, 월 정액료만 내면 음악을 마음껏 들을 수 있는 그런 거야?
<Feren^Work> 네, DRM 걸린 상태로 다운로드도 가능합니다.
<Feren^Work> 그냥 스트리밍 서비스라고 생각하시면 될 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 다운로드를 받으면 자기 소유가 되는 거고?
<Feren^Work> 아니죠. DRM이 걸리기 때문에 소유주가 되지는 못합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그 drm이라는게, 일단 맥에서 자기 애플 아이디로 로그인만 하면 그래도 자기 소유긴 한거네
<Work^Seony> 다운로드는 추가비용 없이 할 수 있는 거야?
<Feren^Work> 네
<Feren^Work> 그냥 버튼 누르면 받아집니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 나 같은 사람이 그거 가입해서, 지금까지 모아놓은 씨디들 전부 다 받아놓으면, 일단 애플뮤직 계속 쓰는 한도 내에서는 이득이긴 하네
<Work^Seony> 구글 뮤직 같은건 고려해봤어?
<Feren^Work> 구글 뮤직은 확실히 부실합니다..
<Feren^Work> 일단 한국에서 정상적인 방법으로는 사용할 수가 없고요. (노래 들을 때마다 프락시 써야 하는걸로 알고 있어요)
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇구나...
<Feren^Work> Spotify는 그래도 Freemium(무료) 사용자들은 한번 프락시로 로그인하고 2주간 그냥 프락시 없이 사용하고 2주 후 다시 프락시로 로그인만 해주면 되는데 구글은 안된다고 하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 꽤 괜찮은거 같던데..
<Feren^Work> 거다 Spotify는 유료 사용자는 해외 거주자 제한 없고요
<Feren^Work> Work^Seony: 근데 형 입장에서 이득은 어떤걸 뜻하는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 하여간 울나라는 뭐가 됐든 협회가 문제인데, 울나라 사람들 특징이 어딜가든 2명 이상 모이면 조직을 꾸릴려고 한다네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까, 씨디라는게 수명이 반영구적이지 않대
<Work^Seony> 내가 그래서 그것 때문에 엄청 실망해서 mp3 구입으로 갈아타야하나 엄청 고민했거든...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 씨디 사서 리핑하긴 하지만, 만약 하드도 날리고 씨디도 재생이 안되는 상황이 온다면...
<Work^Seony> 돈을 날리는 셈이 되잖아..
<Feren^Work> 글쎄요.. 그러면 차라리 iTunes Match가 났지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 아직은 모르겠어.  데이터를 날려본 적이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 아마 그런 경우는 iTunes Match가 나을겁니다.
<Feren^Work> Apple Music은 다운로드 받고 계약 해지를 하면 그 다운로드 받은 음원 사용할 수가 없는데
<Feren^Work> iTunes Match는 나중에 다운로드해서 들을 수 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> drm 안걸려있어?
<Feren^Work> 거다 애플 뮤직은 매달 9.99 달러인데, iTunes Match는 1년에 20불인가 그래요..
<Feren^Work> 네. iTunes Match는 없습니다.
<Feren^Work> 다만 단점은 태그가 꼬인다는 문제는 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 아이튠즈 태그 관리도 좀 짜증나는 편인데...
<Work^Seony> 분명 같은 뮤지션인데, 뮤지션이 분리돼 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 태그 정보를 아무리 같게 맞춰도 정렬이 안돼'
<Work^Seony> 짜증나서 걍 포기햇어
<Feren^Work> 그게 태그가 이중이라서 그런거 아닌가요?
<Feren^Work> 그러니깐 제 표현이 이상했는데..
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, 해당 뮤지션의 음악을 전부 다 뺐다 다시 넣으면 잘 된다길래 집에서 쓰는 맥에서 해봤는데 되긴 되더라고
<Feren^Work> 아.. 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 사무실 맥북에서 다시 하려니 짜증나서 걍 떄려쳤어
<Feren^Work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 폴더로 정리하게 해도 될것을
<Feren^Work> 여튼 아까 그 부분은 아이튠즈 매치가 나을꺼에요.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 그런 상황이 실제로 발생하면 매치 고려해봐야겠네
<Feren^Work> 대신 태그가 꼬이는 이유는 예를 들어 형 노래 중 'Linus & Lucy'를 업로드 한다 치면 먼저 아이튠즈에 해당 노래가 있는지 확인하고 있으면 업로드를 하는게 아니고 형 iTunes DB에 해당 노래를 링크하는 개념이라서요.
<Feren^Work> 아이튠즈에 없으면 업로드를 하는 방식이고요.
<Feren^Work> 아.. Linis 입니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Feren^Work> 아니다.. Linus 맞죠?
<Feren^Work> 헷갈리네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아 Linus
<Feren^Work> 여튼 그래서 아이튠즈 매치는 음원 세탁를 위해 악용하는 사람들도 있고 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 악용이라기보단 원래 그렇게 하라고 나온 서비스 아니었어?
<Feren^Work> 매치만 성공하면 기존 파일이 어떻든간에 iTunes 서버에 있는 노래를 주니깐요
<Feren^Work> 그렇게 하는 서비스이긴한데, 노래를 구입 안하고도 정식 음원을 받는 꼼수도 있어서요
<Feren^Work> 예를 들어 YouTube 같은데서 노래가 들어있는 영상을 받고 MP3 파일로 변환하고 태그 좀 맞추면 보통 매치 성공 떨어지니깐요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그럴 작정이라면야 걍 토렌트에서 불법으로 받는게 더 빠르고 편하지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 물론 노래 파일 내부? 체크도 있기 때문에 태그만 맞다고 매칭이 되진 않지만요.
<Feren^Work> 토렌트에 있는 음원은 은근 찝찝하니깐요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게 아마 음악 길이 분초 단위로 검증할 거야
<Feren^Work> 그거 말고도 조금은 검증하겠죠..?
<Feren^Work> 만약 음악 길이 분초 단위만 검증하면.. 조금 심각할 것 같은 생각이 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 여튼 애플 뮤직 대체제는 Spotify 고려 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 가능하면 스트리밍 서비스는 안 쓰고 싶은데 금전적인 문제가 크네요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그렇긴 하지...
<Feren^Work> 성격 상 항상 최악을 생각하는 버릇 때문에.. 불편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇년 더 살다보면 고쳐질 거야 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 원래 그땐 다 그래
<Feren^Work> 구글, 애플 같은 기업도 망할 수 있다는 생각 때문에 클라우드에 있는 것들도 어디에 백업하고 또 백업하고..
<Feren^Work> 가끔식 그런거 신경 안 쓰고 사는 친구들이 엄청나게 부럽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Work> 어서 고쳐졌으면 좋겠습니다ㅋㅋ 예전에는 이거 때문에 병원 갈까도 생각했었어요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 백업이야 2중으로 구성만 해놓으면 될테고...
<Feren^Work> 시간은 좀 안 갔으면 좋겠네요..
<Feren^Work> 사실 조금 있다 6시부터 8시까지 기름차가 8대나 들어온데서 걱정입니다;;
<Work^Seony> 바빠지겠군
<Feren^Work> 지금 주유소 기름 탱크도 거의 풀 탱크라서 방심하면 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Work> 얼마 전에 사장님 다른 주유소에서 혼유 사고 나서 본사가 지금 안 좋게 보고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 사장님이 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ 주유소가 3개나 있고
<Work^Seony> 난 잠시 커피컵 좀 씻으러..
<Feren^Work> 넵
<Feren^Work> Work^Seony: 저번에 알고리즘 문제 풀고 있다고 했었잖아요? 문제마다 C랑 Python으로 풀고 있는데, C 코드가 전체의 81.2%, Python 코드가 전체의 18.8%네요..
<Work^Seony> 비중이?
<Feren^Work> 네
<Feren^Work> 제가 C 코드를 못 쓴 것도 있겠지만.. 확실히 파이썬이 빠르게 코드를 작성할 수 있네요.
<Feren^Work> 하긴 뭐 C는 일단 대부분은 라이브러리를 불러와야 하는데 있어서 라인 수 차이도 있겠지만.. 그래도 어마어마합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나는 컴파일 언어는 별로 안좋아해서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좀 문법이 엄격하다보니
<Feren^Work> 전 컴파일 언어를 선호하는데 파이썬만큼은 예외입니다 ㅎㅎ 너무 사랑스러워요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^Work> 궁금한게 있는데, VIM Molokai 테마 사용하시죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그게 서브라임이랑 많이 비슷해서
<Feren^Work> 저도 저번에 형 파일을 기준으로 했고 마음에 들어서 그 테마를 쓰고 있는데 macOS에서는 괜찮은데 유독 우분투에서만 이런 일이 생기던데.. 잠시만요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dQOrQ8SY/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7%2C%202016-10-29%2005-12-27.png
<Feren^Work> 저기 저 여백을 지울 수 없을까요?
<Feren^Work> 여백에 있는 검정색 바탕이요.
<Work^Seony> 난 우분투에서도 괜찮던데
<Feren^Work> 엥.. 플러그인 충돌일려나요..
<Work^Seony> 아니, 저게 어쩌면 터미널 색깔이랑 관련있을 거야
<Work^Seony> 터미널 배경색 뭘로 놓고 써?
<Feren^Work> 그놈 터미널이고, 검정 배경에 흰 글씨 + 탱고 입니다.
<Work^Seony> gvim이야 아니면 터미널이야?
<Feren^Work> 터미널입니다~ 그놈 터미널(gnome-terminal)
<Work^Seony> :redraw! 하면 어때?
<Feren^Work> VIM에서 말씀이시죠? 똑같아요.
<Feren^Work> 아.. 죄송합니다. !redraw!에서 설마하고.. tmux 끄고 해봤는데 tmux 설정 문제인가봅니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... tmux에서 뭔가 배경색 안시코드를 강제로 바꾸나보네
<Feren^IRCCloud> VIM에서 ':set t_ut='하고 ctrl+l 누르니 괜찮아지네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 이걸 매번할 수도 없고 말이죠..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 vimrc에서 자동으로 실행하게 하면 되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> ctrl+l을 눌러야해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 해결은 했습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> .vimrc에 term=xterm-256color였는데 이걸 screen-256color로 해주니 괜찮아지네요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래 맞다.  그거 어디서 이슈 본거 같아
<Feren^Work> 저도 검색해서 알았습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^Work> 위키에 적을 항목이 생겼네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 byobu 쓰다보니 그쪽은 별로 신경쓸 일이 없네
<Feren^Work> 저도 저녁 근무 때 한번 깔아봐야할라나요..
<Feren^Work> 일단 한번 써보고 결정해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> byobu가 뭔지는 알고있지?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 tmux나 screen을 잘 포장한 앱이야.  쓰기 편하게 펑션키로 매핑해놓은 정도...
<Work^Seony> 펑션키랑 쉬프트로 이동하는게 편하다보니까 tmux보단 쓰기 편하지
<Feren^Work> 아, TMUX 위에서 돌아가는 프론트엔드가 아니였나요?
<Feren^Work> 전 왜 TMUX를 보조하는 프론트엔드 프로그램이라고 생각했던걸까요..
<Work^Seony> 맞아 프론트엔드라고 볼 수 있지
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 잘 포장한 앱이라고..
<Feren^Work> 아.. 잘 포장했다를 잘 버무려서 만든 새로운 프로그램.. 이라고 생각했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 세션은 F3,4로 넘어다니고, 세션 내 윈도우는 쉬프트로 넘어다녀서 편하거든
<Feren^Work> 오, 세션도 넘어다니나요 오호..
<Feren^Work> 그건 좀 끌리네요
<Feren^Work> 사실 전 세션 하나에 'host-main, host-dev', 'server-main, server-build' 뭐 이런식으로 쓰고 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 세로분할 가로분할도 펑션키로 돼
<Work^Seony> 그래서 편하지
<Feren^Work> 오호..
<Feren^Work> 리눅스 버전도 있죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 제작한 프로그램이야
<Work^Seony> 맥에서 쓰려면 좀 골치아파
<Work^Seony> 맥에서는 brew로 써야하는거 같던데, 난 맥포트를 쓰는지라...
<Feren^Work> 아.. 우분투에서 만들었군요..
<Feren^Work> 뭔가 우분투에서 만든것치곤 이름이 특이해서 상상도 못 했습니다..ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^Work> 전 Homebrew 쓰고 있어서 괜찮을 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> byobu가 무슨 뜻인지 알고있어?
<Feren^Work> 병풍이요!
<Work^Seony> 일본어야.  병풍.  ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Work> 저번에 형이 한번 말씀해주셨죠 ㅎㅎ 그래서 아이콘도 병풍처럼 생겼다고..
<Work^Seony> 병풍이라는 의미 자체는 딱 잘 맞는거 같아 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 오늘 야간 근무 때 한번 깔아봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 혹시, VIM hjkl 쓰시나요? 아니면 hkjl 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> 방향키?
<Feren^Work> 네
<Feren^Work> j가 내려가는게 전 이상하게 느껴지더라고요
<Work^Seony> 난 그냥 방향키 쓰는데
<Feren^Work> 아.. 그렇군요.
<Feren^Work> 전 방향키로 손가락 가는게 귀찮아서..
<Work^Seony> 어차피 페이지 업다운도 페이지키를 쓰다보니까 결국은 거기까진 손이 가야되서 걍 방향키 써
<Feren^Work> 하긴.. 그렇게 말하는 저도 Page Up/Down 키도 쓰고.. 무엇보다 TMUX 때문에 방향키 계속 쓰네요.
<Work^Seony> vim에서 페이지 업다운키가 길어서 잘 안써
<Feren^Work> 첫번째 기름차 휘발유 16,000L 들어 옵니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고~
<Feren^Work> 이미 기름차가 있는데.. 또 다른 기름차가 왔습니다..
<Feren^Work> 끝났습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 아.. 또 왔네요;; 다시 갈께요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=660126&q=component%3AUI%20status%3DAvailable&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Stars%20ReleaseBlock%20Component%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified
<Feren^IRCCloud> Chromium Issue Tracker에는 벌써 신형 MacBook의 Touch Bar를 위한 디자인이 필요하다고 올라왔네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 결국 누군가는 터치바에 기대를 하고있나보네
<Feren^Work> 그런셈이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드 유니티 엑스박스원 버젼 $2.49에 파네 ㅋㅋ  나중에 엑스박스 사려면 이거 사놓는게 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헤일로 1-4 모음집은 $8.69
<Feren^Work> gjf
<Feren^Work> 헐
<Feren^Work> 이거 살지 안 살지 결정이 안되서 사버릴 수도 없고..
<Feren^Work> 근데 2.49 달러면 일단 사도 괜찮을 것 같기도 하고..
<Feren^Work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ어떻게 하죠..
<Work^Seony> 아직 살 계획 없으면 사지마.  나중에 또 세일하겠지
<Feren^Work> 그래야곘습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 뭐 제 값 줘도 충분한 값어치 할 것 같으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 맞다 VM을 계속 켜두면 시스템에 무리가 갈까요?
<Feren^Work> 아무래도 성능에 따라 케바케(Case by Case)겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 자원을 얼마나 소모하느냐에 따라 다르겠지
<Work^Seony> 계속 켜두더라도 자원을 별로 안쓰면 상관없을 거야
<Feren^Work> 하긴.. 가상머신도 결국은 포토샵 같은 자원 많이 먹는 프로그램 같은거일뿐이니깐요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 어서오세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 혹시 dpkg 플래그 변경하는거 알아?
<Work^Seony> iU로 되어있는걸 ii로 바꾸고 싶은데, 두번째 플래그 변경법을 모르겠네...
<ImabitSLOW> anneyong
<Work^Seony> hi
<ImabitSLOW> u speak english ?
<Work^Seony> yes
<ImabitSLOW> What kind of korean channel is this
<ImabitSLOW> My friend speaks korean and wants to talk to u
<Work^Seony> have you ever heard about Ubuntu?
<ImabitSLOW> Yeh
<ImabitSLOW> Its some sort of linux crap or something
<ImabitSLOW> so er not really
<Work^Seony> this channel is for talking about computer and ubuntu for computer geeks
<ImabitSLOW> i kno this channel istodo with it
<ImabitSLOW> wb puppyslacko ?
<ImabitSLOW> can u explain what ubuntu is ?
<Work^Seony> it's a computer operating system software,like windows
<ImabitSLOW> Do you think a netbook could run it ?
<Work^Seony> yes, there is a netbook edition
<ImabitSLOW> oh
<Work^Seony> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<ImabitSLOW> do u kno what puppy slacko is >
<Work^Seony> is it a computer software?
<ImabitSLOW> its another operating system
<ImabitSLOW> that u can run off a usb
<Work^Seony> i'm surfing on the web now...
<Work^Seony> oh i see what it is
<Work^Seony> it's another operating system based on linux
<Work^Seony> it's actually based on ubuntu
<ImabitSLOW> yehh i knew it was linked to it
<Work^Seony> so basically all linux operating systems are same
<ImabitSLOW> wow thats so cool
<Work^Seony> they have similar directory organization, same commands, and same software core.
<Work^Seony> no matter what you're about to use, you can get any help from any linux user.
<ImabitSLOW> ahh thank you
<ImabitSLOW> thats the first time i got help with this
<ImabitSLOW> Ive been using this sort of stuff a bit blind
<Work^Seony> oh cool.  is it because your netbook has limited hardware power?
<ImabitSLOW> yeh so i boot it from a usb
<ImabitSLOW> puppy slacko
<ImabitSLOW> even still its a bit slow but better then nothing
<ImabitSLOW> sso this chat system really helps me out
<ImabitSLOW> im new to all this
<Work^Seony> yeah that linux distro is to focus on low-spec hardware computers
<Work^Seony> most irc channel has very strict rules.  be careful
<Work^Seony> s/channel/channels
<ImabitSLOW> ahh ok
<ImabitSLOW> Kahmsamnida for ur help m8
<Work^Seony> you're welcome
<Work^Seony> feel free to come whenever you need our help
<ImabitSLOW> ok dw ill come to u m8 thx alo
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-29
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: U 플래그가 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운전 연습 한다고 늦었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 해결은 했어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> U는 업그레이드가 필요한 패키지에 붙는 태그야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 어떻게 바꾸셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 태그 자체는 삭제가 안되고, 그냥 다운그레이드 해버렸어
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, apt-get install 하는 과정에서 패키지가 풀리기만 하고 설정이 되지 않는 패키지들이 iU라는 플래그가 붙는데,
<Work^Seony> 이 경우는 dpkg --configure 해서 세팅을 끝내줘야하거든...
<Work^Seony> 근데 여러가지 원인에 의해서 오류가 생기고, 이게 도중에 멈춘 경우는 iU 상태에서 계속 멈춰있지..
<Work^Seony> apt-get install -f로 해결해주면 되는데, 재 경우는 저 명령어를 돌리면 안되는 서버여서 어쩔 수가 없었지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 저도 긴가민가 했는데 하마터면 형 당황스럽게 하는 답변을 드릴뻔햤네요..
<Work^Seony> 이번에 만든 시스템 모니터링 툴이 파이썬 패키지를 많이 설치해야하는 문제 때문에 좀 고민스럽네...
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 서버들에도 설치를 하고싶은데 오픈스택이라는 소프트웨어 자체가 파이썬 기반이니..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 상관은 없긴 하겠지만..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 패키지 충돌 같은 문제 때문에 고민하고 계신건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/28/13454052/apple-macbook-pro-touch-bar-apple-watch-features
<Feren^IRCCloud> 재밌네요
<Work^Seony> 패키지 충돌이 생겼는데, apt-get install -f로 해결이 안되는 문제여서 어쩔 수 없었지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 신형 MacBook Touch Bar, Touch ID를 구동하는 칩셋이 애플 워치의 시스템 칩과 비슷하다네요. Touch Bar에는 watchOS를 개조한 것으로 보이는 커스텀 운영체제가 들어간다네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 즉, macOS가 없어도 독립적인 시스템 진행이 가능한 것으로 보입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 패키지 충돌 나면 아직도 어렵습니다 -f가 잘 안되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 터치바에 칩이랑 os를 박았을 정도면, 얼마나 만들기 어려웠는지 짐작이 가네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 OS단에서 api를 제공해주는 수준으로는 불가능햇는갑네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런듯해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 카메라는 새로 생긴 칩셋이 관여해서 하이재킹 문제를 해결할 수 있을 것으로 보인다네요. (어느정도까지겠지만)
<razGon_i7> 이번 맥북프로도 그 이상한 방식의 키보드?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 버터플라이..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 게 먹으러 영덕 왔습니다 후후
<razGon_i7> ㅠ.ㅠ 싫은디..
<razGon_i7> 좋겟당..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 주말 잘지내시구요.
<razGon_i7> ^^
<razGon_i7> 저는 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_i7> 즐주하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 들어가보세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-30
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 어우... 불닭볶음탕면을 먹었더니 속이 후끈후끈하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오.. 전 배고픈데 부럽습니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 금방 허기가 지네요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 시간이 늦었습니다. 안 주무시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울산은 시원시원합니다~ 바지 하나 티 하나 입고 운동 나왔습니다.
<razGon_i7> 모닝.
<razGon_i7> 광주는 추워ㅓ...ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 출근하셨나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204063
<Feren^IRCCloud> 신형 맥북 프로에서는 시동 사운드가 없어진 것 같습니다..
<razGon_i7> ?
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ 출근햇지
<razGon_i7> 데~~~ㅇ 하는 사운드?
<razGon_i7> 그거 좀 그랫어.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 들어보며는 중독성있긴하지만
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 없어졌다고 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 할로윈데이네.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 오늘이군요
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-23
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> autowiz: 그저께 왜안오셨어요
<autowiz> 아하 강남 고기 모임이 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 토요일에 집에서 일하느라 생각도 못하고 있었네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/106869
<bridgebot> <draco> 요약 1. 팔레스타인인이 아랍어로 '좋은 아침'이라고 페북에 올림 2. "'좋은 아침'과 '그들을 다치게하라'라는 아랍어 구어체 간에는 한 글자만 차이 3. 페이스북 번역 알고리즘은 '그들을 다치게 하라'라는 의미로 받아들여서, "그들을 공격하라"라고 번역함. 4. 이스라엘 경찰은 번역만 믿고 팔레스타인인을 체포함
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> <draco> 페북 알고리즘 탓이 크지만, 그걸 확인도 안하고 체포한 이스라엘도 잘못이고
<bridgebot> <draco> 무슨 언어가 저게 한글자 차이일 수가 있지?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 중국어는 성조 하나 차이로 글자가 바뀌는데요 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 성조라고 하니 2의 e승이 생각나네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그거 경상도 분들은 구분해서 발음한다고 했던가?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그랬던거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 2 는 '도~' 정도 e 는 '미~' 정도   인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 이에  ㅇㅇㅣ 승 ~   . 쌍 이음 같은 느낌
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 님 토요일 저녁에 약속 못나간거 사과드릴께요
<autowiz> 흐어 블더님 못나가셨군요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> .....
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 이스라엘 - 팔레스타인 은 문제가 많네요.
<pchero_work> 지난 주말에 위쳐3 블러드 앤 와인 엔딩을 봤네요.. 정말 감동이었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 정말 잘 만들었어요. 오랫만에 정말 재밌게 플레이 했습니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 태풍바람이 동해안쪽 물이 꽉차서 진 들판을 바싹 건조시키고 갔어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 내일부터 볏짚 거둬들이는 작업 시작합니다.
<soyeomul> 볏짚을 거둬들이고 나면 한숨 돌리고 내년 봄 농사 또 준비합니다.. 모짜리 모내기
<soyeomul> 글고보니 봄 여름 가을 겨울 다 일이 꽉 차있네요
<soyeomul> 봄에는 모짜리 모내기, 여름엔 장마철 준비로 거름 퍼내기, 가을엔 벼 추수, 겨울엔 볏짚 거둬들이기
<soyeomul> 봄 여름 가을 겨울 사계절 내내 일...
<soyeomul> 유일하게 쉬는 날... 비가 올때..
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 전 이제 저녁 먹고 잉여잉여하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 좀 이따 잠오면 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 이만 갑니다 지금이네요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 날씨가 확확 추워지는군요
<Work^Seony> 벌써 그렇게 추워지는군요...
<autowiz> 반팔에 가디건으론 아침저녁으로는 못견딜 지경입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 11월이 다가오는데 그 정도 날씨가 안되면 이상한 거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 10월 말이니까요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이브온라인 게임 열심히 하는 중인데, 지금껏 살면서 이렇게 어려운 게임은 처음 해보네요...
<Work^Seony> 스타크래프트 마냥 손이 빨라야하는게 아니라, 머리 회전이 겁나 빨라야하더군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-24
<autowiz> 이브 온라인 한참 하셨는데도 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나름 한참 했다고 생각했는데, 진짜 한참 한 사람들은 2003년도부터 지금까지 하더라구요
<autowiz> 정말 대단한 게임입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 어떻게든 한 구석에서 자리잡아보고 싶어하는 유일한 게임이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U37DYF83E/F7PKG0CRL/_____________2017-10-24_09.16.05.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F7PKG0CRL-ab94f9d01f - 시맨텍 안티바이러스가 바보짓 하고 있음.
<bridgebot> 1. 예전에 백도어 포함된 ccleaner 설치파일을 바이러스라 진단해 검역소로 넣는다.
<bridgebot> 2. 어? 검역소 디렉토리에 바이러스가 있네? 다시 검역소에 넣는다.
<bridgebot> 무한 반복.
<autowiz> 검역소를 검사 예외 디렉토리로 수동으로 넣어줘야겠군요 .
<bridgebot> <draco> 이미 해당 디렉토리는 예외 목록에 있다면서 추가가 안됩니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 시스템 감시 중지시키고도 한 10분간 계속 무한반복하다 멈추길래, 검역소 내용 다 지워버렸습니다.
<autowiz> 이야~ 손쓰기가 힘들게 되어버렸군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 검역소 디렉토리를 수동으로 다른 디렉토리로 지정할 수 있다면 다행이고 아니면 문제네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz> 드라코님 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-25
<drake_kr> 흐흐
<drake_kr> 저번주말에 둘이서 달리다 ianychoi 랑 이과두주 마시고 정신 잃을뻔
<drake_kr> 소고기 4kg을 둘이서...
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저와는 양장피를 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 결국 두분이서 드셨군요..;
<autowiz> 커브드 모니터가 보기가 편한가요?
<autowiz> 물론 모니터가 커질 수록 모서리 부분 이라던가 좀 먼곳을 볼려면 불편할때가 가끔 있기는한데
<bridgebot> <draco> 삼성꺼 옆으로 엄청 긴거...사장님이 쓰셔서, 제가 잠깐 써봤는데
<bridgebot> <draco> 딱히 좋은점 모르겠어요. 적응은 금방 할듯 한데
<bridgebot> <draco> 게임은 안해봐서.
<autowiz> 게임보다는 코딩용이긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ 뭐 게임도 잘되는게 좋겠지요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 PC 방 커브드 모니터 들어간곳이 많던데 , 좀 저가인지 커브각이 좀 작다는 느낌이 들긴했습니다만 . 잠깐 밖에 안써서 그런지 차이를 그렇게 못느끼겠더라구요
<bridgebot> <draco> 코딩은 24인치 모니터 두개정도 연결해서 위아래로 길게 돌려놓고 쓰는게 최고 아닐까요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네~ 긴게 최고인거 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 1440x3840이요?
<drake_kr> 1440x7680은 아직까진 좀 변태소리 들을듯...
<drake_kr> (그렇다고 640x480이 변태소리 안듣는다고는 안함)
<bridgebot> <draco> http://i.huffpost.com/gen/5565332/thumbs/o-D-570.jpg?4
<bridgebot> <draco> 가장 무서운 할로윈 호박
<PotatoGim> 으어... 이제 헬싱키 도착했습니다 ㅠ
<pchero_work> 헛 핀란드 가셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 프라하에 가는데 환승 대기 중입니다 ㅠ
<PotatoGim> Gluster 서밋 때문에...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 어 토발즈 형님 만나러 가시나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아 글러스터 서밋이구나
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이제 프라하 도착했네요...
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 서니님 채널에 대화가 너무 적어지고있어요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> 사랑이 식어가는중인거죠.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 다들 바쁘신가 보네요
<ahoops> 에고~ 와이프 가게하는거 pos 인터페이스 새로 작성하고있는데 기존에 jquery mobile(간단모드)로 다 했었는데 이번에는 bootstrap으로 해주고있거든요.
<ahoops> 장비사주면 더 좋은걸로 해줄께~~ 쇼부치고 그냥 밀어부치는중이네요 ㅋ
<ahoops> Razer Blade 이런거 사주면 잘해줄게~ 이러고 있는데 잘 안넘어오는군요. 쳇
<ahoops> 개구리밥 키운다고 빗물저장소?를 만들고있는데 이번에 가면 2달은 넘게 걸리지싶은데요
<ahoops> 인터넷은 안되도 영화라도 고화질로 보고와야죠 ㅡㅡㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 몇일전에는 술을 너무 먹어서 드레끼님한테 좀 죄송하군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 술을 끊어야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 저번에 서니님이 게임하고 사신다해서 게임좀해볼까하고 생각하다가
<ahoops> 비행기 슈팅게임 생각나서 간만에 도돈파치같은것들 받아서 했는데
<ahoops> 최대왕생 딱..10분안되서 지웠네요
<ahoops> 이거슨 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 피씨겜요?
<ahoops> 음 최대왕생이 아니고 비슷한 미소녀 슈팅이군요.
<Work^Seony> 저한테 추천을 받아서 하셨어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 사실 제가 예전에 진짜 그런 류의 슈팅게임을 즐겨했었는데요. 간만에 생각나서 했는데 급삭제했습니다.
<ahoops> 진짜로 클리어할때까지 노가다할까봐요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 게임들은 인력이랑 자본이 어마어마하게 들어가서, 재밌는거 많아요
<ahoops> 제가 집에서 했던게 자낙이라고 하던 게임이거든요.
<Work^Seony> 거기 혹시 유튜브 보시는건 지장없으신가요?
<ahoops> 그래서 슈팅게임은 제가 좀 미련이 많은편이에요.
<ahoops> 네 지장없어요.
<ahoops> 밤에는요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 제가 링크 하나 드릴테니까,
<Work^Seony> 앞부분 딱 20분만 보세요
<ahoops> 주소주세요~
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WJZsPCZUFY
<Work^Seony> 기왕이면 이어폰도 같이 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 이거슨 영화자나요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 게임입니다
<Work^Seony> 게임 플레이 장면은 제거된 거니까, 초반 20분만 보셔도 어떤지 감이 오실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 좀비물같은데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어느정도 약간은 비슷한데 설정은 좀 달라요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 어떤 발견되지 않은 새로운 종의 버섯에서 포자가 퍼지는데, 그걸 들이마시면 이 포자가 사람의 뇌를 변형시킨다는 설정이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 볼만하신가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 동충하초 인간판
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 라스트 오브 어스랑 호라이즌 제로 던은 시나리오가 참 좋은 듯 해요. 그런데 그 세상들이 참 꿈도 희망도 없음.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> autowiz, 반가워요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오픈수세 아시아 참석 후기를 블로그에 써 올려 보았습니다. https://youngbin.xyz/blog/2017/10/23/opensuse-asia-2017-tokyo.html
<shasu> grub 변경하는것좀 도와주실수있으신분 안계시나영
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업중인데 빡세네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요
<soyeomul> ~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 어제 주신거봤는데요. 끝까지 어디가볼라구 하길래 언젠가는 도착하겠지하고 끝까지봤는데, 가다가가다가가다가 2부로..이렇게 끝나더라구요
<ahoops> 아;;
<Work^Seony> 볼만하셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 영상이 1,2부로 나뉘어진게 아닐텐데 이상하군요...
<ahoops> 끝에 2부로..이러고 끝나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 상/하가 있었네요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 게임 하나를 통쨰로 찍은건데, 거기서 플레이만 제거했으니 그정도 분량 나올만 하겠군요
<ahoops> 다 좋은데 가는 과정이 너무 길어서요.
<Work^Seony> 진행상 꼭 필요하다고 생각한 부분만 플레이를 넣어서 그럴 거에요
<Work^Seony> 영화가 아니니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ네
<Work^Seony> 게임인데 플레이타임 몇 시간 밖에 안되면 큰일나죠
<Work^Seony> 참고로요,
<Work^Seony> 그 게임 영화로 나옵니다ㅣ
<Work^Seony> 제작사에서 영화사랑 계약했다던데, 출연진들은 아직 결정 안난 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저런 류의 게임, 즉 명확한 스토리가 있고 스토리의 흐름대로 나아가는 일자진행형 게임이 괜찮으시면, "툼레이더 리부트" 꼭 해보실 것을 추천해드립니다 ㅎㅎ.
<Work^Seony> 나온지 4년인가 되서 사양도 적게타고 아주 재밌어요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 짧은 시간안에 대량학살하는 게임은 없나요.
<ahoops> 그냥 죽이고 죽이고 언제라도 스톱하구요.
<Work^Seony> 그런거 좋아하시는군요... 핵앤슬래시
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 제가 고민없이 그냥 많이 죽이는 게임 좋아해요.
<ahoops> 그래서 슈팅게임같은거 좋아해요.
<Work^Seony> 쉐도우 오브 모르도르 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 겁나 재밌습니다.
<Work^Seony> 진짜 학살하는 재미만큼은 최고죠
<ahoops> 오오..
<ahoops> 검색부터요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 링크 하나 드릴까요
<ahoops> 네네
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요 제가 링크 재밌는 걸로 드릴게요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 본 적이 있는데 검색을 좀 해봐야해서요
<ahoops> 네 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이거 괜찮네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K40jHoLidZY
<ahoops> 넹
<Work^Seony> 액션 겁나 멋있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 지금껏 해본 게임 중 손가락 안에 꼽는 게임이에요
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ 2분안에 20킬 오오..일단 맘에 들어요
<Work^Seony> 그 2분이 되면 보스가 등장합니다
<Work^Seony> 맨 마지막에 보스 마무리하는 장면이 압권 입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> 보스잡으니 미션?이 종료군요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 오픈월드라서, 저런 보스들이 맵에 널리고 널렸어요
<ahoops> 그냥 학살도중 일어나는 이벤트정도에요?
<Work^Seony> 걍 오크 주둔지 쳐들어가서 저렇게 학살하고 나오면 되는 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 그냥 애들 패다보면 등장해요
<Work^Seony> 가끔 그냥 등장할 때도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 보스인줄 몰랐는데 갑자기 대사 연출하길래 보스이구나 하는 애들도 있고...
<Work^Seony> 출시된지 좀 된 게임이라서 사양도 낮고 가격도 엄청 쌉니다
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이거 g2a 같은데서 사면 $5 정도 밖에 안할걸요
<ahoops> 저거 만든 회사들 돈은 벌려나요?
<Work^Seony> 출시된지 오래됐잖아요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은요 게임들도 세일을 많이 합니다
<ahoops> 그렇군요.,
<Work^Seony> 그리고 출시한지 시간이 오래 지나면 가격을 영구인하하기도 해요
<ahoops> 스타1처럼 그냥 풀기도 하구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 가끔 그럴 떄도 있어요
<ahoops> 겜은 좋은데 꽂히면 일년씩 빠져버려서 무서워요 -ㅅ-;
<Work^Seony> 가끔 저 게임 켜서 오크애들 모가지 뎅강 하고나면 속시원해집니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 제 스타일은 디아블로2처럼 딱 들어가서 오직 학살하고 빠지는식이나 슈팅게임(비행기나 전투기)처럼 목적없이 학살;;
<ahoops> 디아블로2는 더 많이 죽일려면 아이템이 좋아야하자나요? 그래서 시간을 많이 잃어버려서 자중?하구요.
<ahoops> 그래서 그냥 생각나면 슈팅게임같은거 하고 끝내는 편이에요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<ahoops> 3차원 게임은 사실 제대로 해본 게임이 없어서요;;
<ahoops> 조작자체가 어렵더라구요 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 조작이 좀 쉽진 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하다보면 익숙해지긴 해요
<ahoops> 디아블로도 하드코어모드만하고 슈팅게임도 난이도 높은거만 좋아하는데..
<Work^Seony> 헐 디아블로 하드코어는 죽으면 다 날리잖아요
<ahoops> 네.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<ahoops> 치열하게 하는거죠 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 못죽이면 내가 죽는다 이런 마음가짐으로요;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 아마도 3d게임을 하게된다면 다크소울 같은거 하지싶어요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 아까 제가 드린 게임이 딱 맞으시겠네요
<Work^Seony> 다크소울은 스트레스 받아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 핵앤슬래시랑 아예 거리가 먼 게임인데요
<ahoops> 신속한 학살~이 최우선에요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 쫄 하나하나가 겁나 스트레스 받을 정도로 센데, 취향이랑 안맞으실 걸요
<Work^Seony> 쫄 2명만 등장해도 "아 내가 이 게임을 왜 하고있지"할 정도입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 죽이는데 1초도 불만인데 2초가 넘어가면 안되는거죠;;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 다크소울은 취향에 안맞으실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 학살하는 게임은 아니거든요
<ahoops> 한마리에 1초 대량학살에 2-3초면 긍정적..이런건데 흠.
<ahoops> 다크소울은 아니군요
<ahoops> 끝없이 쉬지말고 적들은 등장해야하구요.
<Work^Seony> 다크소울은요... 쫄 하나가 마치 보스 같을 정도로 세요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 애들이 두명만 등장해도 "저걸 어떻게 잡지"하고 고민해야할 정도에요
<ahoops> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 몹쓸게임이군요;
<Work^Seony> 게다가 체력회복하는 물약도 제한적이구요
<Work^Seony> 물약을 회복하고오면, 몹들 전부 다 리젠되어있고...
<Work^Seony> 죽으면 경험치 전부 다 날리고...
<ahoops> 아 죽이기도 바쁜데 물약먹을 걱정 할 시간이 어딧어요. 다크소울 실망입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 한대 맞으면 피가 1/3씩 깎이는데요
<Work^Seony> 하여간 정말 스트레스 받는 게임입니다...
<ahoops> 전기 안끊기고 인터넷만 안끊긴다면 아직도 디아블로2만 할듯하네요.
<ahoops> 팅겨서 죽어버려서 안한지는 꽤 되었거든요;
<Work^Seony> 디아블로2가 인터넷 연결이 필요한가요?
<ahoops> 싱글모드는 필요없는데요.
<ahoops> 배틀넷이 있어야 재미는 있죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 싱글모드는 몹이 너무 쉽게 죽어서요;
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 유튜브 링크 드린거 한 번 해보세요
<ahoops> 아까 주신거는 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 해보시라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 아 네 ㅋ
<ahoops> 요거 그래픽 카드 따로 있어야하는거 아니에요?
<ahoops> 따로 있어야하고만요!!
<Work^Seony> 출시한지 좀 되긴했는데, 그래도 저 정도 그래픽이면 따로 있긴 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 디아블로2는 그래픽카드가 따로 없어도 되는군요
<ahoops> 2d자나요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 역시 게임을 안하니 제가 가진 하드웨어도 전부 내장그래픽들뿐이네요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 데탑은 사봐야 녹슬고(습기) 전압불안해서 터져나가고해서 안쓰거든요.
<ahoops> 랩탑도 내장그래픽이구 흑.
<ahoops> 다시 좌절~~이군요 다 서니님탓~
<ahoops> 대체나 레귤레이터 산다했는데 까먹고있었군요. 그거나 주문해야겠군요;
<ahoops> 공유기도 전압이 불안정해서 깜빡깜빡하거든요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그렇게 습기가 많나요?
<ahoops> 네. 데탑 녹 진짜 빨리 슬어요.
<ahoops> 공유기도 꽤 비싼거 샀는데 요즘 태풍철이라서요. 전압이 너무 부족해서 정상은 아닌것같아요.
<ahoops> 고장나면 그냥 버리기때문에 ㅠ 공유기 박살났으면 좀 속좀쓰릴듯하군요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 자연이 사람을 비문명사회에서 살게끔 만드는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> z
<ahoops> cctv가 40개정도되거든요.
<ahoops> 전부 와이파이로 녹화해서 tp-link ac5400 이거 쓰거든요.
<Work^Seony> 5400이면 좀 비싸지 않나요?
<ahoops> 성능은 끝내주는데 하루에 몇번씩 리붓이 되더라구요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 네 비싸요;
<Work^Seony> 저도 공유기는 무작정 비싼 것만 선호했었는데, 무선을 싫어하는 저로서는 싼 거 써도 상관없나 하는 생각 드네요
<ahoops> cctv를 더 박아야해서요. 유선으로 깔면 선정리도 일이라서요.
<Work^Seony> 지금은 그냥 FreeBSD 기반 방화벽 하나 사서 공유기를 switch 모드로 변경해서 쓰고있긴 한데, 다음번에 공유기를 산다면 걍 싼거 쓸 거 같아요
<ahoops> 선까는게 일이에요;;
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 아무래도 비지니스 하시는 분들은 유선 쓰기 힘드시죠
<ahoops> 대역폭은 크게 무리없는데 시그널이 진짜 멀리까지 나가서 울며겨자먹기로 샀어요 흑
<Work^Seony> 시그널 조절 가능하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 아 멀리까지 가서...
<Work^Seony> 그거 공유기들이 AP 별도로 파는 제품들도 있는데, 그런거 사셔서 연장하시는 건 어떠신가요
<ahoops> 그거도 좋은데요. 그거 관리도 일이에요 =3
<Work^Seony> 걍 서버실 하나 만드세요 ㅋㅋ.  에어컨 달고 거기다 각종 전자기기들 다 집어넣어서 관리르...
<ahoops> 전기만 잘들어와도 삶이 쾌적해질것같은데 그게 안되니 에효.
<ahoops> 지금 그런식으로 제 작업실을 따로 하나 만들어서 살거든요.
<drake_kr> 전 그래서 ups room을 만들었었는데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 이런저런 시도했었는데 결론은 한국처럼 안되더라구요.
<ahoops> 드레끼님 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 네 ups도 몇개있었는데 이것도 수명이 있자나요.
<ahoops> 그냥 안돌아가면 버린다..이렇게 사는게 최고에요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그래서 칼슘전지로 룸을 맹글었죠
<drake_kr> 싼 ups들은 거의 니켈수소라..
<ahoops> 이번 개구리밥 농장은 이렇게는 못살고요.
<ahoops> 뭔가 확실한 대책을 세워야겠어요.
<drake_kr> 흠 gta5 세일하네요
<Work^Seony> GTA5도 나온지 좀 되서 종종 해요
<Work^Seony> GTA5는 뭣보다도 일단 번역이 정말 끝내주게 잘되서 아주 재밌어요
<drake_kr> 내년엔 gta6 나오려나
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 당분간 계획 없을 걸요
<drake_kr> 글쿤요
<Work^Seony> gta5 만드는데 5년인가 걸렸다던데요
<drake_kr> 그정도 걸릴만 하죠?
<Work^Seony> 내년에는 레드 데드 리뎀션 나오니까, gta6는 아직 손도 대지 않았을 거에요
<drake_kr> 레데리..
<Work^Seony> 내년 레데리는 한글판 기대해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> gta5가 한국에서도 워낙 많이 팔려서, 레데리2도 한글화되서 나오지 않을까 싶어요
<drake_kr> pc판 안내주려나..
<Work^Seony> 아... 맞다 레데리는 콘솔판만 나오죠...
<ahoops> 드레끼님 UPS 추천해해주실만한거 있으세요?
<Work^Seony> gta5처럼 이후에 출시해주지 않을까 싶네요
<drake_kr> 추천할만한게 있으면 안 만들지 않았을까요..
<ahoops> 그럼 부품사다가 직접 만드신거에요?
<drake_kr> 부품이래봤자 트럭에 들어가는 밧데리인데요
<ahoops> 하긴 옆집도 밧데리만 대량으로 사다가 쌓아놓고 살던데요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 비슷하겠네요
<ahoops> 옆집은 중국인이 주인이라 그다지 신경안썼는데;;
<ahoops> 한번 알아봐야겠군요.
<drake_kr> 레데리 리마스터판은 pc출시가 확정이군요
<drake_kr> .. 음 기자가 허언증이라는 댓글이 -_-
<drake_kr> 레데리 싱글로 할만할까요
<Work^Seony> 원래 온라인 없을걸요
<drake_kr> 오.. 15000원 정도..
<drake_kr> 2는 ps4 only 인가요..
<Work^Seony> 그리고 내년에 나오는 레데리가, 리마스터가 아니라 2편이에요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 플4랑 엑박
<drake_kr> 으으으으으
<drake_kr> 야바위꾼한테 베팅을 최대로 하고 이긴다음 죽이면 돈이 두배라니
<Work^Seony> 근데 야바위꾼이 자본금이 원래 없었으면 어떡하죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 앗
<drake_kr> 인왕은 스팀으로 나온다고 하네요
<Work^Seony> 헐 정말요?
<Work^Seony> 플빠들 난리나겠네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인왕 3/4쯤 하다가 지겨워서 그만뒀는데..
<drake_kr> 음 난이도가 하락하는 지점이 있나보네요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇다기보다는요,
<Work^Seony> 보스 제외하고 등장하는 몹이 처음부터 끝까지 다 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 무기도 정해진 타입 3종류인가에서 걍 이름이랑 능력치만 다를뿐, 모션도 다 같구요
<drake_kr> 그래도 뭔가 스토리는 있는 게임일텐데..
<Work^Seony> 스토리는 있긴 있어요... 뭐 그게 딱히 중요한 게임은 아니다보니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다크소울보단 확실히 쉽습니다
<drake_kr> 중반 넘어가면 엔딩 볼라고 게임 하는거 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데 너무 지겨워서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 보스랑 지도만 다를뿐, 나오는 몹들이 죄다 같으니...
<Work^Seony> 게다가 요즘은 이브온라인 공부하듯 플레이하니까 이것도 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이브온라인..
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인이 좀 뭐랄까... 굉장히 공돌이스러운 게임이라서 해보시면 좋아하실 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 실제로 이브 유저 대부분이 프로그래머랑 금융관련 직업이라니... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 팩토리오..
<drake_kr> 좀 해볼까 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어느정도 초기 컨텐츠는 무료로 하실 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 한국에 사시니, 스팀으로 결제하는 거랑 이브 공홈에서 결제하는거 두 가지가 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 공홈에서 결제하실 거면 제가 초대장을 보내드릴게요.
<drake_kr> 오 세일하네요
<Work^Seony> 네 스팀에서 세일하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일단 스팀이랑 공홈의 차이점을 알려드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> 공홈은 스팀보단 약간 더 비싸지만, 일단 초반 컨텐츠는 결제를 안하고 무료로 하실 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 드린 링크로 초반 컨텐츠 해보다가, 결제를 해봐야겠다는 생각이 드셔서 결제를 하시게되면,
<Work^Seony> 저한테 선물이 주어지는데, 그걸 제가 팔아서 드레이크님한테 게임 머니로 드릴 수가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 이게 일반적인 관례 같은 거거든요
<drake_kr> 스팀에 들어가보니
<Work^Seony> 그 돈으로 보통 초보가 탈 수 있는 함선까지는 전부 다 타볼 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 스팀은, 초반 컨텐츠를 무료로 이용할 수 없고,
<drake_kr> 플레이 무료 스탠다드 칠천원 프리미엄 만칠천원이네요
<Work^Seony> 선물이 주어지는 그런 혜택을 얻으시려면 1년을 결제하셔야할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 한국에 살면, 사실 스팀으로 결제하는게 장기적으로 보면 이득이긴 해요.  다만 1년치를 한 번에 결제해야하는걸 부담스러워하는 사람들이 많아서 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 이브 하나만 있으면 딴겜 필요없을 정도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 할 게 많고 컨텐츠가 방대한데, 저는 몇 년을 했어도 전체 컨텐츠의 30% 정도도 못해봤거든요...
<drake_kr> 으으.. 그런 게임이면 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요즘 거의 모든 온란겜을 접었죠..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데, 사실상 전체 컨텐츠를 다 즐겨보기가 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 저는 일단 이브가 좋은게, 혼자 하는데 지장이 없고,
<drake_kr> xcom enemy unknown 할인하네요..
<Work^Seony> 딴건 몰라도 이 게임만큼은 몇십년 동안 안망하고 잘 될 거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> xcom 재밌죠
<drake_kr> 헉 충동구매
<Work^Seony> 시간있으시면 이거 보시는거 추천: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhOZ17tCnbg
<Work^Seony> 5분짜리 영상인데,
<Work^Seony> 예전에 이브에서 있었던 사건에 대한 얘기인데, 이브를 잘 몰라도 이해할 수 있게끔 잘 만들었더군요
<drake_kr> 역대급 피해라면 던파 약믿 사건인디
<Work^Seony> 영상 보시다보면 피해액이 한국돈으로 얼만지 나옵니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 유저들끼리 치고박고 싸우는데 총액 3억 정도군요..
<Work^Seony> 네 세금 안내서... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요즘도 그런지 모르겠지만
<Work^Seony> 타이탄 건조하는데 드는 시간만 현실시간으로 6개월에 현실 돈으로 200만원이 넘는데, 그게 75대나 박살났으니...
<drake_kr> 리니지 공성전급 전투 한번에 그만큼씩 박살나던 때가 있었죠..
<Work^Seony> 옛날 리니지1은 좀 그랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 한참 할때 장비아이템만 대충 4~5000만원 정도였는데
<Work^Seony> 헐... 리니지 하셨었군요
<drake_kr> 대충 그거 걸치고 공성전에서 한 300명 죽었다 치면 비슷하네요
<Work^Seony> 리니지 같은 게임에서 장비는 누군가에게 귀속되서 영구히 쓸 수 있는 물건이라면,
<Work^Seony> 이브에서 함선은 거의 소모품이나 다름없어요
<Work^Seony> 함선 타고 나서는 순간, 이 배는 언제라도 터질 수 있다고 생각하고 나가야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 함선 부품만 해도 수천가지고
<drake_kr> 스킬좀 올릴라믄 10년 걸린다네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 어디서 이상한 거 보셨군요
<Work^Seony> 절대 그렇지 않구요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 일반 게임에서 만렙 찍고도 남을 1달이라는 시간이면,
<Work^Seony> 이브에서는 인제 좀 뭔가 해볼 수 있는 수준인거죠
<Work^Seony> 시간있으시면 이거 보세요: http://redtea.kr/pb/pb.php?id=free&no=5671
<Work^Seony> 이게 나무위키의 이브 항목보단 좀 짧은데,
<Work^Seony> 비교적 현실적으로 설명해놨어요
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 함선 피팅하는게 컴퓨터 조립하는 거랑 좀 비슷하네요
<drake_kr> 게임머니 5억정도로 1달치 계정을 구할수 있군요
<Work^Seony> 네.. 그래서 돈 없는 학생들은 게임 내에서 돈 벌어서 계정비 내는 애들도 있긴하죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 계정연장하는데 쓰이는 아이템의 가격이 최근 폭등해서, 요즘은 게임머니로 계정 연장하려면 게임을 즐기는게 아니라 직장생활 하듯 해야되서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 그 아이템 수백장 들고 나르다가, 퍽치기 당해서 전부 다 날리는 사람도 여럿 있었는데 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭔가 복잡해보이긴 하는데..
<drake_kr> 온라인게임중 이브온라인을 하고 있다는건 다른 게임 다 해 본 사람이 하는거다.. 라는 말을 하는군요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 왠만한 온라인 게임 할만큼 해본 막장들만 모인다라고도 해요
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 게임사에서 왠만한 트롤링이나 사기 치는 행위에 대해서 개입을 안하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그 소문 듣고 오는 거죠
<Work^Seony> 제대로 꺵판 쳐보겠다고..
<drake_kr> 하다보면 회사를 못 가게 될듯 하네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러진 않으실 거에요.  왜냐면, 이 게임은 접속을 꺼도 캐릭터가 성장하는 방식이거든요
<drake_kr> 게임 처음 하면 집에 가는거 모를거라는데요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 제작사에서 http기반 API를 제공해서, 이 API로 외부에서 캐릭터의 상황에 대해 조회가 가능해요
<Work^Seony> 아이템도 볼 수 있고, 스킬, 이메일, 함선, 마켓 가격 등등
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 자기가 어디서 나왔는지를 주의깊게 안보다보니 다들 그러죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전까지만 해도 게임 내 이메일 온건 읽기만 됐는데, 요즘은 답장도 쓸 수 있어서 좋아졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 규모가 큰 회사들은 API는 무조건 제출 요구하는데, 이걸로 스파이인지 아닌지 분석도 하고 그러죠...
<Work^Seony> 이 API에, 회사 입사/이직 등등의 기록도 남고,
<Work^Seony> 돈 거래, 물품 보유현황 등등 전부 조회가 가능해서
<Work^Seony> 왠만한 회사들은 다 정보부서를 두고 있을 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 아, 이브에서는 회사 = 길드 같은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 현실세계 회사랑 거의 개념이 비슷할 정도로 구현되어있죠
<Work^Seony> CEO, CIO, CFO 등등의 직책부터, 주식 갯수, 복리후생 등등
<Work^Seony> 직책별로 접근할 수 있는 회사 내 정보도 따로 있고..
<drake_kr> 택배도 있군요
<Work^Seony> 워낙 맵이 넓어서요...
<Work^Seony> 한쪽 끝에서 대각선으로 한쪽 끝을 가로지르는데 21시간 걸린다고 하는걸 본 거 같네요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 택배를 이용하는 진짜 이유는요,
<Work^Seony> 너무 위험해서 그래요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 게임 내에서 치안이 좋은 지역은 그나마 좀 안전한데요,
<Work^Seony> 구석으로 가면 치안이 안좋거나, 아예 경찰이 안오거나 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 더 심한 곳은 아예 현실 멕시코 마냥 범죄조직이 한 지역을 장악한것처럼 그런 곳도 있구요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 좀 중요한 물품 옮기고 싶은데 너무 위험하다 싶으면 택배 이용해요
<Work^Seony> 그 택배업하는 회사들은 자기네 웹사이트도 따로 있을 정도에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전함도 죄다 유저메이드군요
<Work^Seony> 요금 계산하는 웹사이트
<Work^Seony> 네.  NPC가 생산하는건 하나도 없어요
<Work^Seony> 전부 다 유저가 생산합니다
<Work^Seony> 그래서 생산만 하는 유저들도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 전투는 아예 관심이 없고, 그냥 생산만 하죠
<Work^Seony> 생산 하나만 해도 파고들게 많거든요..
<drake_kr> 하긴 마비노기에도 스미스만 하는 사람도 있죠
<Work^Seony> 생산 바로 아래가 가장 기초산업인 채광인데, 채광만 하는 사람들도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 채광 => 생산 => 제작 => 판매 이런 단계로 나뉘죠
<Work^Seony> 보통 생산 전문 회사 입사하면, 위의 4단계를 전부 다 회사 차원에서 취급하긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 개인이 가내수공업 마냥 하루에 5개 만드는 걸로, 회사에서 하루에 몇만개씩 생산하는 거랑은 경쟁이 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 유저들끼리 자연스레 시장이 형성되서, 용산 전자상가 마냥 일종의 시장 같은 동네도 생겼ㅇ서요
<Work^Seony> 거기는 치안이 가장 높은 동네임에도 불구하고, 퍽치기 하려고 수십명이 바글바글하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 매번 시장 갈 떄마다 어이가 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이브의 치안 개념은, 범죄행위를 막아주는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 범죄자를 응징해주는 거거든요
<Work^Seony> 범죄자가 타고있는 함선을 박살내주는 것만 해줘요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 만약 내가 퍽치기를 당했는데, 경찰 올 떄까지 못버티고 죽으면 내 함선에 싣고있던 물건은 아무나 주워갈 수 있는 권리가 생겨요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 퍽치기꾼들은 혼자서 안하죠
<Work^Seony> 조직적으로 해요
<Work^Seony> 몇 명이서 달려들어서 함선 박살내면, 옆에 있던 애가 낼름 주워가는 식이죠...
<Work^Seony> 일단 함선을 박살내는 행위에 참여한 유저는 무조건 경찰이 해당 유저들의 함선을 박살내게 되어있어요...
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 아무한테나 퍽치기는 안해요
<Work^Seony> 화물 카고 스캔해서 정말 비싼게 실려있다 싶으면 그때 시작하죠...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 전문 택배업체들은 호위용 공격함선을 여럿 데리고 다닙니다
<drake_kr> 게임도 공부해야 되는 더러운 세상
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 요번에 굶지마 세일중이라서 사고 싶네요.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 번들로 10.8 하는데 ..
<drake_kr> 무슨 게임인가요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> http://store.steampowered.com/app/219740/Dont_Starve/
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 이건데요. 마인크래프트에서 블럭 그래픽빼고 호러를 감미한것에 정신력 요소 넣은 거요.
<drake_kr> 아하
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 캐릭터의 체력, 공복감, 공포(정신)이 3가지를 유지하며 생존해야하는 게임
<ubuntos> 혹시
<ubuntos> 우분투서버질문좀해도되나요?
<ubuntos> 깨어있으신분없나요?
<ubuntos> 저기요??
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 기다리시면 온라인이신 분께서 답변 해 주실 거에요
<bridgebot> <draco> 이브온라인. 울티마 온라인 우주판으로 바꾸고 1만배쯤 뻥튀기 시켜놓은 듯한 게임..
<drake_kr> 1분동안 기다리다니
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 울티마 수준의 자유도라고는 하더라구요... 근데 저는 울티마를 안해봐서...
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 혹시라도 이브온라인 해보실 생각 있으시면 이 링크 쓰세요: http://secure.eveonline.com/signup/?invc=beb6afe0-aaaf-4aaa-acfa-dbc49086e9c7&action=buddy
<ircCloud^Seony> 저거 쓰시면 보너스 스킬 포인트 25만 줍니다.
<drake_kr> 음 역시 하면 안 될 것 같은..
<drake_kr> 레이스 뭘로 해요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 혹시
<ircCloud^Seony> PvP 좋아하세요 아니면 PvE 좋아하세요?
<drake_kr> pve요
<drake_kr> 손이 썩어서 pvp는 저하고 안 맞아요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 이브 pvp는 손으로 하는게 아니라 머리로 해야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 머리 회전이 겁나 빨라야하죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 상황 판단, 전세 흐름 등등...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 Caldari 아니면 Amarr 중 하나를 고르시면 되는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 함선 디자인 보고 정하세요.  제가 링크 드릴게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이건 Amarr: http://www.funzinnu.com/EVEwiki/ship/amarr
<ircCloud^Seony> 이건 Caldari: http://www.funzinnu.com/EVEwiki/ship/caldari
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 드린 링크로 계정 생성하셨죠?  그래야 나중에 결제를 하시게되면 제가 지원금을 보내드릴 수 있거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 Caldari 함선들은 미션의 제왕이라고 하구요
<ircCloud^Seony> Amarr는 함선들이 간지난다고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 울티마 온라인에 5년 정도 미쳐 있었는데....
<drake_kr> 오 울티마
<drake_kr> 야마토서버 백원만이 접니다만
<bridgebot> <draco> 난 소노마 하다가 아리랑으로
<bridgebot> <draco> 아리랑 SoK 길마 했고, 독칼 독케그 하루 50통씩 팔았던 추억이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인 부캐를 하나 더 키울까 고민 중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 이브 온라인은 일주일하고 좀 어렵길래 접었어요. PC사양도 딸리고. 사실은 중독될까봐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 진입장벽은 게임 자체보다 영어 딸려서 -_-
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브는 태블릿에서도 돌아갈 정도로 사양이 낮은데요... 아마도 옵션을 다 키신듯 싶네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 초반에 영어 때문에 다들 고생 많이 하죠... 근데 아이러니하게도 그게 초글링의 진입을 저지하는 장벽이라더군요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 국내 이브 유저들 중 거의 대부분이 한글화를 나름 반대하는 이유기도 한다네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 영어는 튜토리얼 끝나면 필요가 없어서...
<drake_kr> 초글링!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 이브 택배 미션은 회사에서도 할 수 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안전한 지역에서만 주는 미션들은 걍 자동주행 걸어놓고 일하면 되서 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 제 PC가 좀 많이 옛날거라서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 조선시대!!?
<bridgebot> <draco> PC가 2년 되면 100살로 친다면 고려시대....
<drake_kr> 제꺼는 6년 됐군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 드레이크님 혹시나 캐릭 만드셨으면 이름 알려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 친추해서 좀 도와드리게...
<drake_kr> 아직 튜토리얼중이요...
<PotatoGim> 으ㅇ어... 짧은 영어가 원망스럽네요...
<autowiz> 외국도 갔다오신분이 짧다니요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ 지금도 더듬더듬거려서 말을 제대로 못하네요...ㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 말을 많이 안해봤으면 더듬거리는게 맞는거죠 뭐... 너무 원망하진 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 말을 많이 안 하면 줄어요..
<drake_kr> uhd에다가 8포인트짜리 폰트라서..
<drake_kr> 엄청 크네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐가요?
<drake_kr> ui가..
<PotatoGim> 와우
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/dm-vdo
<drake_kr> 튜토리얼도 많기도 하다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 종족 어디 하셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 레드햇이 퍼마밋을 인수했었네요;;
<drake_kr> 깔달리요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면, 튜토리얼 끝나면 일명 "10연퀘"라고 해서, 분야별로 10가지 연속 미션을 주는게 있어요.  그걸 하다보면 함선도 여러척 무료로 주거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에서 "이브온라인 10연퀘" 라고 검색하시면 칼다리 10연퀘 공략 나와요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 보면서 하시면 좀 수월하게 하실 거에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 비지니스, 탐사, 채광, 전투, 전투 심화 이렇게 5개가 있는데, 탐사를 제일 나중에 하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 탐사는 우주 공간을 스캔해서 웜홀을 찾아내고, 그 웜홀을 탐험하는 건데, 스캐닝이 좀 어려워요.  구체를 3D로 스캔해야하는게 좀 감이 잘 안오거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 하면 안될거 같습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 스킬 찍다보면 5단짜리 스킬은 한달씩 걸리는거 있거든요... 타고싶은 함선이 있는데 그 스킬을 찍어야 탈 수 있는 상황에서는 저는 보통 한 달 동안은 게임 접습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 식으로 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 배틀쉽 탈려면 스킬을 최소 5주는 찍어야하니까, 10연퀘 끝나고나서는 배틀쉽 탈 때까지 스킬 기다리면서 천천히 하는거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 머라우더 타려면, 배틀쉽 다 찍고도 한 3개월은 더 찍어야... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 지금 튜토리얼 하다 약속 늦어서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ 그래도 어려움 없이 하시는 거 보니까 다른 사람들처럼 문제가 있진 않으시군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 사람들은 튜토리얼 하다가 포기하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 심지어 튜토리얼 완료도 못하고
<drake_kr> 뭐 win9x부터 영문ui를 쓰다보니 인터페이스는 크게 위화감이 있거나 하진 않은데
<drake_kr> ‘신경써야 할 스택’이 늘어나는게 별로네요
<drake_kr> 최근에 마비노기 몬길 던파를 그거때문에 접었그든요
<drake_kr> Nds를 안 사는 이유도 그거고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 분명 몰입하게 될만한 게임이고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 초반에는 몰입하시게 될 거에요... 초중반엔 스킬 때문에 좀 뜸하실테고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 중반쯤 되면 좀 권태기가 옵니다... 뭘 해야할지 몰라서..
<drake_kr> 전 어차피 온란겜하면 스미스나 힐러계통이 대다수에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 채광을 열심히 하던가 하겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 탐사 해보세요.  좀 어려운데 개념 익히면 굉장히 재밌는 컨텐츠랍니다... 저도 안해봤는데, 이번에 해보려구요.
<drake_kr> 근데 손을 안 댈것 같애요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 마비노기도 얼마나 힘들었는데....
<drake_kr> 요샌 그냥
<drake_kr> 며칠 해서 왕 깨고 깔끔하게 끝나는 게임이 좋아여
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 그런거 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 걍 다 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 위쳐 좀 해봐야는디
<drake_kr> 바요숔도 아직.. 1편도 못 깼고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 남으셨군요
<drake_kr> 왕있는 게임도 많은데
<drake_kr> 왕없는 게임.. 하면 안돼요 저는.. ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈월드 같은거요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Gta5도 왕 있잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 무슨 왕요?
<drake_kr> Fib 고위간부 잡으면 엔딩이잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 엔딩 말씀이시군요... 근데 어느 게임이든 다 엔딩은 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 온란겜은 엔딩이 없잖아요
<pchero_work> 몬헌 월드가 나온다고 하던데요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 몬헌 콘솔판 나옵니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 운동하면서 이번에 출시한 어쌔신 크리드 플레이 보고있는데, 이번꺼 되게 잘만들었네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몬헌은 플4만 한글이라더군요
<drake_kr> 몬헌 캡콤겜이죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 벨트스크롤의 명가
<drake_kr> 연출면에서 기본은 하는..
<PotatoGim> 음... 패이스북이 생각보다 gluster를 적극적으로 사용하는 것 같네요;
<PotatoGim> 패 -> 페 ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 이브에서 제 채팅 안보이시나요?
<drake_kr> 아...
<drake_kr> 켜놓고 화장실에 있는데요...
<Work^Seony> 아 그런 거였군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 급똥이라..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 승질급한 초딩들은 못하겠네요 이거
<drake_kr> 영어기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 그래서 이 게임에 초딩이 없잖아요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 초딩입니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<viro> hello , mi estas esperantisto
<viro> saluton
<drake_kr> ㅐㅐㅔㄴ
<drake_kr> oops
<drake_kr> co musta
<viro> Dio tiel amis la mondon. li donis sian solennaskitanfilon,
<viro> por ke ciuj, kiuj fidas al li.
<viro> ne pereu, sed havu eternanvivon
<drake_kr> 뭐야 예수쟁이네
<viro> dankon, por vi
<Work^Seony> 어느 나라 말이에요?
<drake_kr> 구글이 에스페란토어라고 하네요
<viro> internacia lingvo estas esperanto
<Work^Seony> 오... 스페인어나 이쪽 남유럽 언어들은 다 비슷비슷해서 알아보기 힘들군요...
<drake_kr> 음 전 스페인어 깔짝 하는데
<Work^Seony> 공부 따로 하셨었나요?
<drake_kr> 학창시절에요
<viro> dum ni ankoraxu estis pekuloj, kristo mortis poe ni
<Work^Seony> 특이한거 하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> viro / say english. we dont know what are you talking about.
<viro> 나는 한국사람입니다. 그리고 우분투는 처음입니다
<viro> 여러가지 배우려고 돌아다니다가 여까지 왔습니다
<drake_kr> 그런데 왜 에스페란토를?
<Work^Seony> viro, why don't you join the channel that uses your first language?
<drake_kr> 제가 제일 싫어하는게 예수 강요인데..
<viro> 국제 공통어인 에스페란토를 배운것은 모든 나라 사람에게  예수님의 은혜를 전하고자 함입니다
<Work^Seony> so, what's your mother's language?  korean or esperanto?
<viro> 내가 제일 좋아하는 단어는 은혜입니다
<drake_kr> 자바 강요만큼 싫어하는게 예수강요인데
<viro> 주 예수님은 나를 사랑하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 질문에 대답할 생각은 없고 자기 할말만 하는군요..
<viro> 나는 다른 사람에게 예수 강요하지 않습니다
<viro> 다만
<viro> 예수가 나같은 것에게 은혜를 베풀었다는 사실을 말합니다
<viro> 인간 쓰레기
<viro> 개새끼
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<viro> 그게 바로 나입니다
<viro> 그런데... 예수는 나를 개새끼 취급하지 않았습니다
<drake_kr> 주변사람들은 모두 당신을 개새끼 취급했군요
<viro> 죽은 개같은 나를 돌아보시고  그 말씀을 해주셨습니다
<viro> 네 죄사함을 받았다.
<viro> 모두 나를 착한줄로 압니다
<viro> 가면을 쓰고 있으니까요
<drake_kr> obey "YOUR" lord
<viro> 똑똑하다는 사람일수록 속이기가 쉽더군요
<drake_kr> he is not "OUR" lord
<viro> 그런데 단 한사람... 속일수 없는 사람이 있었습니다
<viro> 가명을 써도 , 아이디를 바꾸어도 . 상대가 누군지 모르는 속에서도
<viro> 단,  한 사람 속일수 없는 자가 있었지요
<viro> 예수? 아니지요
<drake_kr> i do not have interest your story
<viro> 종교에서는 하나님이 모든 것을 아시니 속일수 없다 가르칩니다만
<viro> 그건 종교에서 떠드는 소리이고
<drake_kr> 험한말 나올거 같은데
<viro> 하하하하
<viro> 얼마든지 욕해도 좋아요
<viro> 쌍스런소리도 당연하고요
<viro> 내가 이런 사람이거든요
<viro> 토할것 같은 ..더러운 자. 뻔뻔스럽게도 입을 여는자
<viro> 그게 나에요
<viro> 은혜
<viro> 은혜
<viro> 그 말의 뜻을 아십니까
<viro> 아셔야 합니다
<bridgebot> <draco> No KDEing! Linux Mint is Killing its KDE Edition https://itsfoss.com/linux-mint-drops-kde/
<viro> 그제서야  나를 아는 것입니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿 모닝.
<bridgebot> <draco> 밥해야지
<drake_kr> 오 밥
<drake_kr> 설마 그 밥이 라면은 아니죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-28
<drake_kr> 오호
<drake_kr> 아 자바쟁이들이랑 예수쟁이들 짱시룸
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어제 과음을 했더니
<drake_kr> 힘든데 오늘도 과음할거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 레일건에 총알 어떻게 넣지..
<Work^Seony> 드래그해서 넣으심 됩니다
<drake_kr> 나중에 해야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 스테이션 밖으로 나갔을 때는, 하단 무기 아이콘 우클릭 - reload 하시면 되구요
<drake_kr> 일단 레일건에 총알 자체가 필요없는거 같은데
<drake_kr> 총알 장비 하라고 해서요
<drake_kr> -.-
<Work^Seony> 총알 종류가 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 속성별로 탄을 갈아끼워야해서...
<Work^Seony> 속성만 있는게 아니라, 사거리도 있고, 메타 레벨도 있고..
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=eveonline&no=228291&page=1
<drake_kr> 1300만원..
<drake_kr> 단일 아이템 vs 총액..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 뉴비 때 탈 수 있는 배틀쉽급 함선까지는, 결제해서 받는 지원금으로 전부 다 살 수 있는데, 그 이후부터는 액수가 정말 ㅎㄷㄷ해서 현질하기 굉장히 부담스럽거든요... 그래서 저 정도 자원액수면 정말 열받을만할 거에요...
<drake_kr> humans.. 드라마가 어렵네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 디씨 이브 갤러리에서 사건이 하나 터졌는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 총 사원이 250명쯤 되는 한국인 회사에서,
<ircCloud^Seony> 우리 나이쯤 되는 인사과 간부급 꼰대들이 그동안 사원들을 어떻게 관리해왔는지 문서가 폭로됐었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음. 역시 하면 안 될 것 같은 게임이군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 얘는, 말투가 맘에 안들어서 입사 거부 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 누구는 분탕질쳐서 입사 거부 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 현실에서도 마찬가지 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 그나저나 humans 드라마 재밌네요
<drake_kr> 영국말이라 저는 듣기가 좀더 괜찮은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 외국 드라마인가봐요?
<drake_kr> 영국드라마에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 여기는 유저들 면접본 기록까지...
<ircCloud^Seony> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=eveonline&no=228157&page=3
<ircCloud^Seony> 재밌네요. 역시 이런 맛으로 이브합니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 간만에 ps3 해킹이나 해볼까 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스 돌리시게요?
<drake_kr> 네 뭐 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ps3 팔기도 애매하고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직도 사는 사람들 있지않나요?
<drake_kr> 얼마 안 해서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 그러면 참 팔기 애매할텐데...
<drake_kr> 그러니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇다고 갖고있으면 다 짐만 될테고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그거 리눅스 머신으로 쓴다고쳐도, 배포판이 버전업 되지않으면 그것 역시 애매하겠네요
<drake_kr> 꽤 저전력이긴 해서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸... 콘솔게임기들이 전기는 적게 먹죠...
<drake_kr> osmc 깔아서 TV 머신으로 쓸수도 있을거 같고요
<drake_kr> 충동구매라니..
<drake_kr> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=2367&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<ircCloud^Seony> 마제스터치군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 마제스터치 쓰는데 이거 밖에 안써봐서 모르겠지만 맘에 들더라구요
<drake_kr> 닌자요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 제가 지금 쓰는 한성 텐키리스가 맛탱이가서
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 제가 몇 년 전부터 손목에 통증이 생기다보니, 텐키리스나 좀 더 작은 사이즈를 사고싶어졌어요
<drake_kr> 아맞당
<ircCloud^Seony> 해피해킹은 키배열이 달라서 싫고, 필코에서 나온 작은 키보드는 평이 별로 안좋고...
<drake_kr> 손목받침대 사는걸 깜빡했네..
<PotatoGim> 드디어 일정이 끝났네요...ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 감자님 지금 어디에 계신가요?
<drake_kr> 김감자씨 저번주에 왜 안오심
<drake_kr> 아 외국이신가..
<PotatoGim> 저 프라하에...ㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 화요일날 Usenix LISA 컨퍼런스 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 어드민들의 컨퍼런스
<PotatoGim> 앗... 저도 USENIX 꼭 가보고 싶은데...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 다음 주 수요일에 귀국입니다 ㅜ
<drake_kr> 릿싸!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 리사 이번에 2번째 가는 건데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 솔직히 컨퍼런스는 걍... 관광하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 회사에서 관광도 시켜주고~
<PotatoGim> 흐허허...
<PotatoGim> 저희는 가난한 회사라...ㅜ
<drake_kr> 요즘 ufo 영상 재밌는거 많네요..
<PotatoGim> 그래도 관련 메인테이너들한테 얼굴 도장도 찍은 것 같아서 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 컨트리뷰션 했던 내용들도 기억하고 있더라구요;
<drake_kr> 그럼 이제 김감자씨가 후임 메인테이너 되는건가요
<PotatoGim> USENIX FAST도 가보고 싶은데...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 그럴 일은 매우 희박하지 않을까요 ㅜ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 또 이렇게 학생들의 등록금 낭비를.... ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 여러분의 등록금이...
<drake_kr> 여러분의 등록금이 제 뱃속으로..
<PotatoGim> 흐흐...
<drake_kr> in my pocket은 아니니 안심하시기 바랍니다
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 나는 아직도 배가 고프다
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<dongho1596> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 라즈곤님 안녕아헷요~
<soyeomul> 와 s/아헷요/하세요/g
<soyeomul> 어제 AWS 좀비 버킷은 사라졌습니다 시간이 지나니깐 없어지네요,,,
<soyeomul> 어머니 골다공증약 타러 울진의료원 갑니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕히 주무세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 출근이 늦었어요
<soyeomul> 오전에 암소 꼭대기동 브루셀라 검사 채혈하느라 오후에 출근했어요
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~~ 이아니최님~
<soyeomul> 아... 이것은 제가 진짜 자랑하고 싶습니다.
<soyeomul> AWS 람다 실행환경을 최초로 파이썬으로 해서 성공한 작품입니다.
<soyeomul> 코드는 제가 만든게 아니고 github에서 내려받아서 조금 오류나는것을 수정해서 사용했씁니다
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=129373#p129371
<soyeomul> AWS 에서 파이썬이 돌아가요! 라는것을 정말 저 글타래로 힘주어 외치고 싶었어요!
<soyeomul> 저거 작성하신분 싱가폴 출신 개발자더라구요
<soyeomul> 문의 메일을 보냈으나 답장이 없으신거 보면...
<soyeomul> 지금 이순간 저것은 싱가폴 개발자분에게 크게 중요치 않은거 같아요 3년전에 작성하셨던 코드기에;;;
<soyeomul> 하지만 그 3년전 코드가 저에겐 아주아주 소중했어요
<soyeomul> AWS 에서 파이썬이 돌아가는걸 처음으로 눈으로 봤거등요;;; 너무 기뻤어요 어제밤요;
<soyeomul> 파이썬2는 성공했으나, 파이썬3은 정말 잘 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 몇차례 시도하다가 파이썬3은 접었습니다.
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-23
<thunder> 안녕하세요~~
<jason_KR> hi~
<thunder> 안녕하세요~ 컴퓨터공학 전공하고 있는 학생입니다. 염치 불구 하고 질문 드리려고 하는데요 ㅠ 현재 Linux 19.04 Server와 Windows 7 Client 간에 TCP 소켓 통신 프로그래밍을 하고 있습니다. 질문 드릴 사항은 저희가 소켓간의 Ping 개념으로 내용이 없는 Message를 보내고
<thunder> 있습니다. 그런데 이 Message가 Server -> Client로는 정상적으로 전송이 되는데, Client -> Server로는 보내지지 않고 있습니다. 로그를 확인해 보면 Client에서 아예 보내지를 않고 있는데요, Client를 Windows10 으로 전송을 하면 정상적으로 Ping msg를 보내고 있습니다. OS 연관성인
<thunder> 것으로 접근을 하고 있는데 아무리 구글링 해도 원하는 정보를 찾지 못해 우분투 선배님들께 질문을 드립니다~~
<thunder> Server는 jdk 1.8 로 구현이 되어 있고, Client 는 C++로 구현이 되어 있습니다.
<jason_KR> (미안하지만, 저는 몰라서) Pass
<jason_KR> 클라연트 씨뿔뿔 소스가 몇 줄 여요?
<autowiz> 로그를 확인해 보면 Client 에서 아예 보내지를 않고 있다고 하셨는데 , 클라이언트 쪽 로그인가요? 서버쪽 로그 인가요?
<thunder> 클라이언트 로그 입니다,
<thunder> 단순 통신 하기 위한 client가 아니라서 source는 좀 깁니다 ㅜ
<autowiz> 몇번 포트를 사용하시나요? 윈도우즈 방화벽을 끄고 테스트 하신건지요?
<autowiz> tcp 연결은 3way 핸드쉐이크 이후에 데이터를 전송하게 되는데 , 핸드쉐이크 도중 문제가 생긴경우 클라이언트쪽에도 로그가 안 남을 수 도 있는건 아닌지 확인해 봐야 할거 같습니다.
<Seony> 근데 ping으로 보내는 거면 icmp 아닌가요
<Seony> 제 생각엔 server->client로의 전송이야 당연히 되겠지만, 받는 쪽에서 확실히 받았는지를 확인해보셔야할 거 같아요
<autowiz> VC 로 작성하셨으면 runtime 라이브러리 문제인지도 (보통 에러가 눈에 확 띄게 뜨긴 합니다만) 확인해보시고 ,
<autowiz> 전부 안되면 wireshark , tcpdump , tshark 등을 서버랑클라이언트 양쪽에 동시에 실행시켜 봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> tcp 로 ping 처럼 살았는지 죽었는지 확인하는 메시지를 보내실려고 하시는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 아 그러네요 처음 tcp 소켓 프로그래밍 하신다고 써놨었꾼요
<autowiz> 클라이언트에서 메시지 전송 하시자마자 cmd 창에서 netstat -ano | find /i "8000" 이런식으로 포트나 IP 잡아냈을때
<autowiz> SYN_SENT 라고 나와있으면 핸드쉐이크 중 문제가 있는겁니다.
<autowiz> 회의가 있어서 잠시 다녀오겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<thunder> 네 ~ 감사합ㄴㅣ다. 말씀해주신 사항들 다 확인해보도록 하겠습니다~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 어소세여 심플리즘님~
<SIMPLISM> 네 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 소 여물님 , 심 플리즘님 ~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-24
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-25
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 바쁜 장날입니다. 모처럼.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> https://www.eveonline.com/article/pzuz01/ccp-is-going-to-g-star-experience-eve-online-in-korean
<Seony> 이브온라인 8년 동안 하면서 한글을 보게 되는 날이 올 줄은 상상도 못했네요
<Seony> 나름 감격스러우면서 동시에 별로 기대되지도 않는 특이한 심정이랄까 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 오~
<lexlove_> 해보고 싶은데 일이 너무 많아 엄두를 못내겠어요.
<Seony> 흐... 고생하시네요
<lexlove_> 일많은 곳만 골라서 입사하는 기분입니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-26
<razGon_> Seony: 우리나라 게임회사중의 하나인 펄어비스가 인수햇죠. 한글로 하기에는 딱 좋은 게임이죠.
<Seony> 네 그거야 저는 당연히 알고있었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인수할 때 당시부터 뭔 일이 있었는지 이브 한인 유저들 사이에서 얼마나 분석질을 했는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 당시에 재무제표까지 보면서 얘기했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> o/
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-27
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 집에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 우분투 이맥스에서 접속했네요;
<soyeomul> 잠시 메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
